#ubuntu-es 2011-10-10
<maicol45> hola uBOTu-fr
<maximiliano> Alguien que me enseñe programación?
<debsan> maximiliano, internet
<linux-genesis> mmm maximiliano eso es imposible, la mejor forma de aprender es que tu empiezes a programar leyendo en internet, leyendo libros sobre el lenguaje que quieres  o tus necesidades
<maximiliano> debsan, he buscado mucho, pero me pierdo...la verdad es que soy notavo en esto...algo que me recomienden?, bibliografía?, alguna página en particular?
<maximiliano> lo mismo he hecho para aprender diseño web
<maicol45> primero desarrolla la logica y ahi si te mete con un lenguaje de programacion
<maicol45> ejej
<debsan> aquí, o más bien en el IRC te podran ayudar con algo específico, pero nadie te enseñara desde cero.
<maicol45> un libro bueno para empezar es fundamentos de programacion - luis joyanes
<maximiliano> =)
<maximiliano> algo en específico de deba en aprender?
<maicol45> mm
<maximiliano> que deba...
<linux-genesis> maximiliano, yo creo que deberias codear , aprender 1 lenguaje, dominando el primero, ya le agarras la onda a los demas poco a poco
<linux-genesis> si te gusta web, aprende php
<linux-genesis> hay muchos libros en la red
<cosme> ¿estais hablando de programación?
<maximiliano> y para un principiante que cosa deberia aprender primero, o solo me lanzo a leer los libros
<maximiliano> claro
<cosme> maximiliano, que sabes?
<maicol45> para principiantes hacer algoritmos en pseudocodigo ejeje
<maximiliano> cosme, nada, la verdad es que estoy de "0"...quiero aprender programacion y diseño web
<cosme> maximiliano, pero nunca has hecho nada de na?
<linux-genesis> andale, algoritmos, diagramas de flujo, diseño de bd, pero todo eso puedes ir aprendiendolo a la par mientras aprender un lenguaje
<cosme> ni si quiera retoques?
<maicol45> por aca se pueden enviar links?
<maximiliano> maicol45, entonces buscaré el libro que me recomiendas y luego lo del pseudocódigo
<cosme> si no tienes ninguna experiencia en programación lo mejor es el pseudocódigo
<cosme> y luego empezar un lenguaje sencillo
<maicol45> maximiliano: si quieres hay una web donde hay unos buenos videotutoriales de php www.cesarcancino.com
<Yukiteru> maximiliano, aprender pseudocodigo y lógica
<maximiliano> cosme, nada, de echo lo que estudio no tiene nada que ver con infomática, pretendo aprender sobre desarrollo para simular y modelar, onda quizás aprender MAtlab
<Yukiteru> luego te vas con un lenguaje de programacion
<Yukiteru> php, python, ruby
<cosme> sniff.. sniff... es que ya nadie recomienda pascal??? xD
<maicol45> Yukiteru: en q programas?
<cosme> para iniciarse claro
<Yukiteru> C/C++, algo de perl y  python
<Yukiteru> ahora ando con las GTK+ XD
<Yukiteru> pero esta rudo, la uni me tiene loco @_@
<maximiliano> Yukiteru, php te refieres para lo del diseño? o para programacion?
<Yukiteru> php,para diseño de aplicaciones web
<cosme> maximiliano, php es programación
<Yukiteru> maximiliano, el diseño lo haces con html y css
<Yukiteru> html5 por favor, el flash está marcado para morir en par de años
<cosme> Yukiteru, hay gente que no opina lo mismo...
<maximiliano> :O Yukitery y eso que quería tambien aprender flash
<Yukiteru> cosme, quienes???
<Handlx> mi audio no funciona
<Yukiteru> maximiliano, flash está muerto
<Handlx> no esucho videos de youtube
<Yukiteru> tal vez ahora no tanto, pero html5 sin duda lo desplazara
<cosme> Yukiteru, nadie en especial pero por lo que leo en la red aún hay defensores de la tecnologia flash
<Yukiteru> cosme, pagados por Adobe
<Yukiteru> XD
<Yukiteru> cosme, es estupido defender un formato tan ineficiente como flash
<cosme> Handlx, + info
<xangua> !ot | cosme Yukiteru
<kubot> cosme Yukiteru: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » ¡Gracias!
<xangua> Handlx: has probado youtube con html5¿ ;)
<m4v> este no es un canal para discutir, si no van a ayudar con el soporte vayan a #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<Yukiteru> xangua, tambien estas OT
<Yukiteru> XD
<Handlx> cosme,  mira antes funciona todo normal un dia  resetee mi pc por k se colgo entonces luego no me funciona el audio cuando quiero esuchar videos de youtube pero si puedo ver los videos pero sin audio
<Handlx> xangua,  ademas tbn tengo canciones mp3 k lo reprodusco desde totem k tampoco se escuha
<Handlx> antes si
<m4v> Handlx: abre una consola y ejecuta "speaker-test"
<Handlx> ok
<Handlx> m4v,
<Yukiteru> video - audio = mala experiencia multimedia XD
<m4v> Handlx: dime que sale con un pastebin (no pegues en el canal)
<cosme> !pastebin
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<maximiliano> Yukiteru, con html5 se podrá hacer animaciones como en flash
<Handlx> !pastebin
<kubot> Handlx: Lo acabo de decir, mira mis mensajes anteriores.
<Yukiteru> maximiliano, si y mucho mejores
<cosme> Handlx, ¿?
<Handlx> como hago para usar pastebin ?
<Handlx> o pegar todo ?
<cosme> Handlx, pegas lo que quieras en la web http://paste.ubuntu.com
<maicol45> pegue todo aqui
<maximiliano> mmm, entonces me reconmendás aprender html5, lo malo es que todos te recomiendan usar dreamweaver
<maicol45> jajaja
<cosme> le das a PASTE
<cosme> y luego nos das la url
<cosme> o tambien puedes abrir un privado.... ~_~
<Yukiteru> maximiliano, estoy seguro que html5 será soportado por Dreamweaver, y muchos editores SL
<cosme> Handlx, el pequeño problema es que no fui yo quien te indico ese comando así que no tengo ni idea de que hace
<cosme> deberías hablar con m4v
<Handlx> ok
<Yukiteru> maximiliano, http://developers.slashdot.org/story/11/04/15/016225/maqetta-open-source-html5-editor-from-ibm
<Handlx> cosme,            te lo mando al privado
<Handlx> http://paste.ubuntu.com/705207/
<Handlx> ahita
<Handlx> m4v,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/705207/ ahi esta
<maximiliano> Yukiteru, a que te refieres con soportado?, es decir, que mediante dreamweaver podes hacer html5?
<Handlx> que pasa con mi audio ?
<Yukiteru> maximiliano, imagino que si Dreamweaver es una buena herramienta para diseño y programacion web
<Yukiteru> pero es privativo
<Yukiteru> aun asi hay otras herramientas, espero que bluefish tenga soporte completo
<m4v> discusiones no relacionadas con el soporte a #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<Handlx> uhmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<Yukiteru> maximiliano, mientras tanto mira este http://maqetta.org/
<Handlx> alguna sugerencia para esuchar ?
<Handlx> como podria reinstalar los drivers de audio ?
<m4v> Handlx: paciencia, estoy mirando
<Handlx> m4v,  gracias
<cosme> Handlx, creo que aún no hemos llegado a ese extremo
<Yukiteru> Handlx, no te sirve un sudo aptitude reinstall alsa-utils
<Handlx> cosme,  en windows hay un "restaurar  sistema " auna fecha
<Handlx> en ubuntu tbn existe eso ?
<m4v> Handlx: la salida es normal, parece que el audio funciona, están andando los parlantes o están bien conectados?
<cosme> Handlx, si y no
<Handlx> m4v,  hay paginas que si escucho
<cosme> Handlx, respecto a lo del audio
<m4v> Handlx: tenés 2 placas de sonido?
<Handlx> m4v,  hay paginas musicales k si esucho videos de otro formato de youtube k tbn pero menos     youtube
<Handlx> m4v,  solo una
<maximiliano> sacame de una duda Yukiteru, maqetta es como Dreamweaver pero como software libre?
<maicol45> que distribucion usan udss?
<m4v> Handlx: cuando ejecutaste speaker-test escuchaste sonido? como un zumbido
<Handlx> m4v,  voy a ver de new
<cosme> maicol45, udss?
<maicol45> ustedes
<m4v> maicol45: nose, pero estas en un canal de Ubuntu.. que distribucion puede ser?
<cosme> ehh... ¿ubuntu?
<Handlx> m4v,  si escuche sonido
<m4v> charla es un #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<m4v> Handlx: mmh, bueno, no es problema del driver o la placa de sonido :/
<maicol45> obvio q no todos van a usar ubuntu por estar en el canal de ubuntu ¬¬
<m4v> maicol45: necesitas ayuda con ubuntu? este es un canal de soporte
<maicol45> no no necesito
<cosme> maicol45, lo obvio es que en un canal de soporte de ubuntu se use ubuntu
<Yukiteru> maximiliano, si
<maicol45> preguntaba haber si alguien usaba una distro diferente a ubuntu
<m4v> maicol45: puedes ir a charlar en #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<maximiliano> pero objetivamente, mejor?
<Yukiteru> maicol45, yo uso una distinta
 * m4v se está repitiendo demasiado ...
<maicol45> Yukiteru:  mm ya
<maximiliano> o se defiende por su filosofía de software libre?
<Yukiteru> maximiliano, prefiero usar Maquetta
<Handlx> pork no van a offtopic ?
<Yukiteru> no solo por ser SL sino por sus caracteristicas
<m4v> !ot | maximiliano Yukiteru
<kubot> maximiliano Yukiteru: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » ¡Gracias!
<Handlx> m4v,   entonces que podria ser cuando instale por primera vez mi ubuntu estaba todo normalito xD
<maximiliano> es una simple pregunta, deberían de considerar eso.. hay gente que de verdad quisiera aprender
<m4v> Handlx: no se me ocurre que hacer, capaz probar con un usuario nuevo
<Yukiteru> maximiliano, lo que pasa es que el canal no está para eso
<Yukiteru> pero prefiero Maquetta XD
<m4v> no los veo a ninguno en es-ot, siguen así y me voy a poner a sacar gente.
<Handlx> solo me kedaria reinstalar los drivers ? de sonido ?
<maicol45> que miedo por eso es q este canal ha cambiado para mal
<m4v> Handlx: no es problema del driver de sonido
<m4v> Handlx: speaker-test funciona
<maicol45> no libertad de expresion
<m4v> cuesta ayudar si estan mezclando mensajes que no son para ayudar, para eso está #ubuntu-es-offtopic.
<maximiliano> entonces explica eso primero que andar con amenazas
<Santos> ALGUIEN A USADO BACKTRACK
<Santos> 5
<Santos> ??
<xangua> !backtrack | Santos
<kubot> Santos: Hay algunos derivados de Ubuntu que no podemos dar soporte debido a cambios en sus repositorios y/o software. Por favor consulta sus websites para más información. Ejemplos: gNewSense (soporte en #gnewsense), Linux Mint (mira en !mint), LinuxMCE (soporte en #linuxmce), CrunchBang (soporte en #crunchbang), BackTrack (soporte en #backtrack-linux), Ubuntu Ultimate Edition
<m4v> Santos: soporte sobre backtrack en #backtrack-es
<m4v> Handlx: bueno, volviendo al tema
<Handlx> Handlx,  por favor
<Handlx> dime k podria hacer
<Handlx> mira hay vidoes de facebook k si puedo     y escuchar pero en youtube , puedo ver pero no esuchar
<Handlx> tbn en el TOTEM para reproducir mi musica mp3 , reproduce pero no sale sonido
<m4v> Handlx: se me ocurre hacer un nuevo usuario y probar desde ahí si anda,
<Handlx> m4v,  eso me dijieron en la tarde
<Handlx> y lo hice
<Handlx> y tampoco funciona
<m4v> Handlx: te logueaste en el nuevo usuario?
<Handlx> el totem no hace sonido con mi musica solo           reproduce pero no canta
<Handlx> m4v,  si
<Handlx> adduser prueba
<Handlx> me loggee con ese y nada enserio
<dzup> y este es no offtopic
<Handlx> m4v,  k podria hacer =
<Handlx> ?
<m4v> Handlx: estoy mirando a ver si encuentro algo, pero por ahora nose
<Handlx> uhmmm
<Handlx> m4v,  si reinstalo los drivers ?
<m4v> que drivers vas a reinstalar?
<Handlx> m4v,  de sonido ?
<Handlx> realtek ?
<m4v> ¿sabés como se hace? porque yo no se.
<m4v> y por tercera vez.
<m4v> no es un problema de driver, el sonido anda.
<m4v> es un problema con firefox y totem
<m4v> Handlx: prueba instalando "ubuntu-restricted-extras"
<m4v> desde el manejador de paquetes
<Handlx> a yamm
<Handlx> m4v,  firefox me reproduce videos facebook el sonido OK menos de      youtube
<m4v> lose.
<GatoLoko> Handlx quiza tengas mas de un dispositivo de sonido y el reproductor este sonando en la tarjeta equivocada
<Handlx> GatoLoko,  como me doy cuenta de eso '
<GatoLoko> Handlx por ejemplo a mi se me pone por defecto la salida de sonido por el hdmi de la tarjeta grafica en vez de por la salida de altavoces
<Santos> neesito ayuda no me reconoce
<Santos> mi adaptador de red inalambrica
<m4v> Santos: no te podemos ayudar con backtrack, este es un canal de ubuntu.
<GatoLoko> si das con el boton derecho en el control de volumen de la barra de gnome, en el menu tienes para elegir preferencias
<GatoLoko> entre las preferencias puedes elegir que dispositivo usar
<GatoLoko> en la pestaña "salida"
<julio> buenas noches
<julio> me podrian ayudar a instalar mi tarjeta de video en ubuntu 11.04?
<cosme> julio, puedes empezar por indicar la marca y el modelo de la misma
<m4v> Handlx: pudiste instalar ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<Handlx> a ver
<Handlx> como hago para instalar eso ?
<m4v> Handlx: en una terminal "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras"
<Handlx> ok
<Handlx> sd
<Handlx> no puedo
<Handlx> iksntalarlo
<Handlx> k hay con eso ?
<m4v> que mensaje da?
<Handlx> NO FOUNT
<m4v> eh?
<m4v> Handlx: pasá el error completo en un pastebin
<Handlx> as
<cosme> Handlx: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<julio> cosme: es una ATI Mobility Radeon HD Series
<cosme> julio, y en el Gestor de hardware restringido no te aparece nada?
<cosme> creo que está en Sistema -> Administración
<julio> cosme: si me aparece como software privativo lo activo y al iniciar ubuntu se cuelga
<cosme> julio, versión de Ubuntu?
<julio> cosme: ubuntu 11.04
<cosme> lspci | grep VGA
<cosme> julio, dame la salida de ese comando
<julio> cosme: VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Mobility Radeon HD 4830 [M97]
<cosme> ok, ok
<cosme> entonces quieres instalar el controlador propietario, no?
<julio> el problema es q no me funciona en el entorno unity
<julio> cosme: si
<cosme> ubuntu 32 o 64 bits?
<julio> cosme, 64bits
<cosme> Bajate ese fichero
<cosme> http://www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/ati-driver-installer-11-9-x86.x86_64.run
<cosme> preferiblemente con wget
<cosme> wget http://www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/ati-driver-installer-11-9-x86.x86_64.run
<julio> okis gracias
<cosme> cuando acabes avisa
<m4v> ubuntu tiene un instalador ya para eso
<m4v> julio: lo usaste?
<julio> cosme: ok te aviso
<julio> m4v, como mas o menos?
<cosme> m4v, <julio> cosme: si me aparece como software privativo lo activo y al iniciar ubuntu se cuelga
<m4v> bueno es ese
<tulio> hola a todos como estan
<Yukiteru> cosme, instalo manualmente con aptitude
<cosme> Yukiteru, a que te refieres?
<xangua> aptitude install nombredelprograma
<xangua> aptitude -help para más ;)
<Yukiteru> cosme, me equivoque con el mensaje
<cosme> ok
<tulio> buenas noches un programa que sea similar a el iutenes
<Yukiteru> el driver ati instalenlo con aptitude
<cosme> tulio: amarok, banshee, rhytmbox
<xangua> tulio: Banshee es el reproductor por defecto
<cosme> Yukiteru, y cual es la diferencia entre instalarlo con aptitude y con el Gestor de Hardware?
<tulio> ya que arreglo ipod y iphien a ubuntu
<Yukiteru> cosme, asi vigilas si hace el update del initramfs
<Yukiteru> de no hacerlo, black screen
<Yukiteru> ya me ha pasado con nvidia privativo
<cosme> Pues comentaselo a julio, quizás funcione
<tulio> ok esta bien pero como enes
<cosme> pero creo que no es necesario usar aptitude
<cosme> ¿no vale apt-get?
<tulio> clñçjÇFCOJÇPFJFOJÇWFOWJF
<arp-> ?
<tulio> DISCULPAS LO QUE PASA ES QUE MI BEBE METIO LAS MANOS EN EL EQUIPO JAJAJAJA
<arp-> baja las mayusculas
<cosme> y ahora en el bloq mayus, no? xD
<arp-> tu bebe es hacker
<arp-> :P
<tulio> jajajajajaja
<Yukiteru> cosme, es mejor usar aptitude
<arp-> yoquese ?
<cosme> Yukiteru, ni idea
<arp-> aptitude ya no se usa
<arp-> si bien podes instalarlo..
<cosme> solo se que aptitude creo que ya no está instalado por defecto
<arp-> apt-get es nativo para debian
<tulio> ok como les desia programa que sea similar a el iutnes
<cosme> así que si apt-get funciona no veo razón para usar otro
<arp-> usa apt-get
<Yukiteru> apt-get, aptitude, synaptic lo que sea todo es igual, al final dependen de dpkg
<arp-> pero aptitude anda =
<xangua> (21:08:05) xangua: tulio: Banshee es el reproductor por defecto
<xangua> (21:08:05) cosme: tulio: amarok, banshee, rhytmbox
<arp-> reproductor para que?
<tulio> para poder seguir trabajando con la liberacion de ipod y iphon
<arp-> si es para video. te recomiendo VLC
<arp-> excelente reproductor
<arp-> con codec's propios
<cosme> arp-, habla de hardware & software de Apple
<arp-> Ok
<cosme> una alternativa al itunes
<tulio> ten entiendo xangua pero lo que pasa que para la liberacion de los ipod y iphon se necesita iutenes para realizarle el jeilbreak
<xangua> yo solo entiendo español e inglés planos :S
 * xangua no sabe que es iphon, iutenes ni jeilbreak
<arp-> jeilbreak que seria?
<arp-> no uso ipod
<xangua> y soy el menos indicado para ayudarte con tu ipod/iphone ;) uso android
<cosme> tulio, pues puedes intentar emularlo con wine http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iAppId=1347
<arp-> um
<tulio> ese es para liberacion de las bandas de los iphon y ipod para poder descargar juegos y aplicaciones gratis
<arp-> ok
<cosme> tulio, muy legal no parece...
<arp-> jja
<tulio> jajajajjja
<arp-> pero saca lo privativo !
<arp-> asiq ue vale :PP
<xangua> arp-: pss el iOS y todo lo privativo ahí sigue
<arp-> si pero  una ley mata a otra
<arp-> ::PPPP
<arp-> ahaha
<arp-> y todo entra  en un perfecto equilibrio legal
<anyelady> aguien me puede sugerir un buen editor de voz
<arp-> y todos somos felices
<arp-> :P
<cosme> anyelady, editor de sonido?
<cosme> audacity?
<anyelady> quiero un ecualizador de voz
<arp-> el editor de Windows 3.11 (?)
<anyelady> que sea bueno
<arp-> ah
<arp-> un equalizador para tratar archivos
<arp-> o para la salida de sonido del sistema?
<anyelady> si para salida de sonido del sistema
<arp-> ok
<cosme> anyelady, http://tecnele.wordpress.com/2010/07/15/ultimos-toques-en-audacity-i-ecualizar-y-eliminar-ruidos/
<arp-> PulseAudio tiene su equeliador basico si no mal recuerdo
<arp-> si lo que queres ya son efectos ambientales..
<arp-> no recuerdo .. pero se puede
<anyelady> grazias
<julio> cosme:ya termine de descargar
<cosme> julio, Yukiteru comenta por ahi que si probaste a instalar el driver del repositorio de ubuntu desde la linea de comandos
<julio> cosme, eso si no lo intente nose como
<Yukiteru> julio, montar el privativo ati desde ubuntu
<Yukiteru> que tarjetas tienes
<julio> Yukiteru, es una ATI Technologies Inc Mobility Radeon HD 4830 [M97]
<arp-> funciona..
<cosme> julio, sudo apt-get install fglrx fglrx-amdcccle
<arp-> tenes driver en repositorio y oficial
<anyelady> sudo apt-get install audacity?
<julio> cosme, okis hare la prueba
<Yukiteru> julio, verison de ubunty
<Yukiteru> *ubuntu
<cosme> anyelady, audacity a secas
<cosme> sin la interrogración
<cosme> interrogación*
<cosme> Yukiteru, tenía la 11.04 creo
<cosme> ya lo dijo antes
<julio> Yukiteru, ubuntu 11.04
<Yukiteru> julio, con el comando de cosme te basta para montartelos
<anyelady> cosme: --> esta bien
<joseefrainpb> hola a todos, disculpen alguno sabe como puedo conectar un modem 3g a una tablet android o en su defecto que la tablet reconozca el tethering de mi celular?
<julio> Yukiteru, oki
<cosme> joseefrainpb, eso tiene relación con Ubuntu?
<arp-> ja
<julio> cosme, ya esta instalando te aviso cuando termine
<anyelady> cosme: --> donde puedo conseguir un tutorial sencillo para el audacity?
<joseefrainpb> disculpen se que no tiene mucho que ver con ubuntu pero como es SL pense que podian tener alguna idea de donde puedo revisar porque en google no encuentro mucha info
<arp-> anyelady sencillamente en google
<arp-> :P
<julio> cosme, ya termino solo lo reinicio?
<arp-> joseefrainpb que es SL?
<cosme> julio, no
<cosme> tienes que ejecutar como root
<cosme> aticonfig --initial
<anyelady> arp:--> gracias
<cosme> luego reeinicias el sistema
<julio> cosme, oki lo hago entonces
<joseefrainpb> arp-: Software Libre, tengo entendido que android lo es
<arp-> joseefrainpb si
<arp-> se lo que es SL, pero que cosa es SL?
<julio> cosme: me dice q el comando no existe
<cosme> julio, instalaste los dos paquetes?
<julio> si lo puse los dos
<anyelady> julio, ya instalaste tus paquetes?
<julio> cosme, o a q carpeta tengo q entrar?
<arp-> julio
<anyelady> julio
<arp-> escribi: ati
<arp-> y luego apreta TAB
<arp-> aver que variantes aparecen de comandos empezando con la palabra ati
<julio> arp-, ok
<cosme> si no te encuenta el comando prueba con
<julio> arp-,no me aparece nada
<arp-> ok
<arp-> podria ser que como cambio de nombre
<arp-> anvez de ati sea amd
<arp-> escribi: amd
<arp-> y apreta TAB
<cosme> /usr/lib/fglrx/bin/aticonfig --initial
<arp-> pero bueh
<arp-> proba con la ruta que dice cosme
<julio> cosme, me sale esto: Unable to open /etc/ati/control, please reinstall the driver.
<julio> /usr/lib/fglrx/bin/aticonfig: No supported adapters detected
<joseefrainpb> arp-: SL= Software Libre
<cosme> ok, ok
<arp-> joseefrainpb si lo se
<arp-> joseefrainpb, me refiero que si decias que android era SL?
<arp-> ja
<cosme> julio, desinstala el paquete fglrx y fglrx-amdcccle
<arp-> cosme, en Controladores d Hardware Adicionales, suele ofrecerte el driver para ATI
<cosme> parece que la versión del driver que está en el repo de Ubuntu no soporta tu modelo
<arp-> yo lo he instalado asi varias veces
<cosme> arp-, julio dijo que ya lo probó
<arp-> si no tambien puede bajar de la web de ati
<joseefrainpb> arp-: lo que pasa es que me preguntaron que tenia que ver con ubuntu y dije que como android es SL pense que por aqui me podian ayudar ya que no encuentro info en otro lado
<cosme> y lo único que conseguia era una pantalla en negro
<xangua> joseefrainpb: para lo que no tenga que ver con ubuntu estpa #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<arp-> android no es SL
<arp-> el dia que lo sea.. las vacas volaran
<arp-> en fin
<arp-> ya nos vamos de offtopic
<joseefrainpb> gracias xangua
<julio> cosme, listo ya lo desinstale
<arp-> julio yo bajaria el driver correcto de la web de AMD
<cosme> donde tienes el driver que te descargaste de la web oficial?
<arp-> para tu placa
<cosme> arp-, ya lo ha hecho
<arp-> ok
<cosme> ;-)
<arp-> la placa es dedicada
<arp-> o integrada en el chipset?
<julio> cosme, esta en mi directorio del usuario
<cosme> abre una terminal
<cosme> y ejecuta esto
<cosme> chmod +x ati*
<arp-> recuerdo que con los driers de ATI habias aveces que editar el xorg.conf a mano y cambiar la referencia del driver
<arp-> drivers*
<cosme> julio, hecho?
<julio> cosme, si ya esta listo
<cosme> ok, siguiente comando
<cosme> ./ati-driver-installer-11-9-x86.x86_64.run --buildpkg Ubuntu/natty
<cosme> a partir de aquí te va a tardar un rato ya que empezará a crear los paquetes deb del controlador
<arp-> xD
<julio> cosme, listo ya esta haciendo
<cosme> además es posible que te pida tu contraseña de Ubuntu para instalar paquetes necesarios para el empaquetado del controlador
<cosme> cuando acabes
<cosme> instala el paquete que pone fglrx o fglrx-driver (ahora mismo no me acuerdo muy bien del nombre)
<cosme> y si quieres pues tambien el amdcccle
<julio> cosme, ok te aviso cuando acabe
<cosme> si no me equivoco te debería crear cuatro paquetes deb
<cosme> uno que es el controlador
<cosme> otro que termina en -dev y contiene ficheros necesarios para desarrolladores
<julio> cosme, okis
<cosme> otro que es el amdccle que no es más que una interfaz gráfica del controlador
<cosme> algo así como el Catalyst Control Center o Manager
<cosme> y el último es un modaliases que incluye información util para una herramienta que no vas a utilizar, el Gestor de Hardware
<julio> cosme, ya esta me creo los sig archivos: fglrx_8.892-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb, fglrx-amdcccle_8.892-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb, fglrx-dev_8.892-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb, fglrx-installer_8.892-0ubuntu1_amd64.changes
<cosme> si no me equivoco creo que contiene información sobre que modelos de Ati soporta esa versión del controlador
<cosme> julio, pues instala
<cosme> y luego ejecuta el aticonfig --initial
<julio> cosme, ok
<cosme> como root, claro
<cosme> vaya, parece que el modaliases ya no lo genera
<julio> cosme, me sale esto: Unable to open /etc/ati/control, please reinstall the driver.
<julio> /usr/lib/fglrx/bin/aticonfig: No supported adapters detected
<cosme> lo primero te sale cuanto instalas el controlador o cuando ejecutas el comando?
<julio> cosme, cuando instalo los debs?
<cosme> si
<cosme> Dame la salida de este comando
<cosme> dpkg -l | grep fglrx
<julio> me sale: Seleccionando el paquete fglrx previamente no seleccionado.
<julio> (Leyendo la base de datos ... 185152 ficheros o directorios instalados actualmente.)
<julio> Desempaquetando fglrx (de fglrx_8.892-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb) ...
<julio> Configurando fglrx (2:8.892-0ubuntu1) ...
<julio> Loading new fglrx-8.892 DKMS files...
<julio> First Installation: checking all kernels...
<m4v> !paste julio
<kubot> julio: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<cosme> julio, usa el pastebin
<cosme> si no vas a inundar el canal
<cosme> http://paste.ubuntu.com
<anyelady> julio:-> debes pegar al paste...es muy largo tu resultado
<julio> cosme, aqui esta el resultado http://pastebin.com/fnhp8KaR
<cosme> julio,
<cosme> sudo dpkg -P fglrx fglrx-*
<cosme> para eliminar todos los paquetes del controlador con todos sus ficheros de configuración
<cosme> Luego actualiza la cache de paquetes
<cosme> sudo apt-get update
<cosme> Comprueba si hay paquetes rotos
<cosme> sudo dpkg -C
<cosme> reinicia el sistema y vuelve a probar a instalar el controlador
<julio> me dice q debo de quitar los paquetes por sus propios nombres
<cosme> dpkg te dice eso?
<cosme> prueba con apt-get purge fglrx fglrx-*
<cosme> es decir
<cosme> sudo apt-get purge fglrx fglrx-*
<julio> cosme, me dice q no se puede encontrar los paquetes .deb
<cosme> julio puedes pegarme la salida completa en un pastebin
<julio> cosme, http://paste.ubuntu.com/705237/
<cosme> julio,
<cosme> sal de ese directorio
<cosme> haz un cd
<julio> ok
<cosme> y vuelve a ejecutar el apt-get
<julio> si ahora esta desinstalando
<ser_> hola alguien me podria decir si ubuntu 11.04 alternative amd 64 ya funciona bien
<cosme> ser_, ¿por qué debería funcionar mal?
<anyelady> rafa:->sabes como instalar el microsoft office esque necesito utilizar word
<ser_> por q hace meses atras lo instale
<ser_> y cuando iniciaba quedaba la pantalla en negro
<ser_> era problema de inconpatibilidad con el driver de video de ati
<ser_> ni si quiera podia usar el live cd
<cosme> sebikul,
<cosme> perdón
<cosme> me equivoqué
<ser_> en la note en la pc de escritorio funcionaba bien
<cosme> ser_, pues usa el controlador vesa
<ser_> ok
<ser_> otra consulta
<ser_> tengo instalado en la notebook ubuntu 10.04
<ser_> con groub y windows seven
<ser_> si me descargo el linux ubuntu 11.04 64 bi lo puedo actualizar desde hay
<ser_> el q tengo instalado es de 32 bit
<anyelady> alguien me podria decir si ubuntu 11.04 alternative amd 64 ya funciona bien
<ser_> con placa de video ati de la notebook hp 425 quedaba la pantalla en negra hace meses
<ser_> ahora descaargando para probar si se soluciono
<cosme> ser_, no conozco ninguna forma de pasar de un sistema operativo de 32 bits a uno de 64 bits sin tener que formatear
<ser_> de verdad no se puede?
<cosme> ten en cuenta que no es algo como una actualización
<cosme> si no que tendrías que reemplazar todos los paquetes i386 por otros amd64
<cosme> es prácticamente una instalación nueva
<ser_> mmmmmm
<ser_> no quiero formatear por q tengo windows seven
<cosme> ser_, no tienes por qué hacerlo
<cosme> formatea la partición de ubuntu
<ser_> tengo q borrar ubuntu 10.04 reinstalar 11.04 de 64 b y montarlo en el groub?
<cosme> y no toques la de windows
<cosme> en el grub se "monta" solo
<cosme> no tendrías que tocar nada
<ser_> borro la particion del grub tambien?
<cosme> tienes una partición para grub?
<ser_> siiii
<ser_> creoo q si
<cosme> pues entonces deberías borrarla tambien
<cosme> pero eso lo puedes hacer en la instalación de Ubuntu
<cosme> es más
<cosme> creo que hay una opción del instalador
<cosme> de reemplazar un sistema Linux existente
<ser_> uuu re quilombo
<ser_> espera podria actualizar el de 32 a 11,04
<ser_> y hay alguna forma de hacer q me reconozca los 6gb de ram?
<ser_> de la notebook
<cosme> ser_, más de 3 GB de RAM en un sistema 32 bits -> PAE
<cosme> en un sistema de 64 bits no tienes que hacer nada
<ser_> por eso
<ser_> pero no quiero formatear
<cosme> en las últimas versiones de Ubuntu vienen 2 kernels
<cosme> uno que acaba en pae y tiene activado dicha tecnologia
<ser_> por q tengo muchos archis y no  kiero perder nada
<cosme> y otro que no
<ser_> no entendi
<ser_> perdon la ignorancia pero soy nuevo y no se q es pae..
<cosme> pae es una tecnologia que permite usar más de 3GB de RAM en un sistema de 32 bits
<ser_> eso es lo q necesito
<cosme> ok, pues entonces instala el kernel pae
<cosme> busca en el repo de ubuntu
<ser_> buena info no sabia eso
<ser_> voy a probar
<anyelady> alguien puede explicarme como puedo personalizar mi ubuntu es el 11.04
<anyelady> me digieron que se podia personalizar
<ser_> personalizar q quieres cambiar?
<anyelady> todo
<anyelady> el fondo
<anyelady> los colores, me digieron que podia esque saben soy novata en ubuntu
<xangua> clic derecho-cambiar fondo
<anyelady> pero especificamente me digieron que hay temas predisenados
<xangua> en el glob omg!ubuntu! tienen una guía de como usar unity
<anyelady> grazias =)
<anyelady> xangua
<anyelady> hare la prueba entonces de inmediato
<xangua> anyelady: vas a gnome-look.org , descargas X tema ; abres las preferencias de apariencia en ubuntu y arrastras el tema a la ventana
<anyelady> da gual si es net book no?
<darkgod> hola amigos
<anyelady> hola
<darkgod> necesito una mano con logkeys
<darkgod> alguien puede ayudarme?
<anyelady> para utilizar tus teclas de manera mas rapida?
<darkgod> hasta donde se es un keylogger
<darkgod> creo haberlo instalado, pero no se como correrlo, o probarlo
<anyelady> disculpen como puedo describir que quiero una red ciclica??? no recuerdo el nombre
<ser_> pregunta no se puede hacer videoconferencia con amsn en linux y la otra persona q tenga windows mensseger
<xangua> tendrás mejor suerte con skype o gtalk ;)
<ser_> no existe ningun q se pueda hacer video conferencia con una persona q tenga mensseger en windows del otro lado
<ser_> se entendio jajaj?¡
<ser_> ?
<ser_> ?
<anyelady> y si tiene una i pad. se puede hacer la ideo conferencia?
<xangua> con skype o gtakl si
<xangua> gtalk*
<anyelady> via skype entonces
<diosmi> chicos... ejecutar algo en ssh de modo grafico es "ssh -X user@ip_servidor" pero, si yo quiero que una aplicacion grafica se ejecute en el servidor con todo su grafico en el servidor cómo hago?
<diosmi> Lithos84:
<diosmi> anyelady:
<diosmi> xangua:  arescorpio arp-
<diosmi> ser_:  sebikul
<sebikul> diosmi, en ese caso deberias usar una aplicacion de escritorio remoto en lugar de ssh
<sebikul> !vnc
<kubot> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<diosmi> pero en mi caso es demasiado usar el VNC pues solo quiero que se habra una aplicacion... es una computadora agena, no quiero ver lo que estan haciendo
<diosmi> sebikul:
<diosmi> quiero enviarle un mensaje de pantalla completa con SM de ubuntu
<diosmi> sm "mensaje"
<diosmi> entendes por el ssh
<diosmi> solo eso
<sebikul> eso ya esta fuera de i conocimiento :S
<diosmi> hay modo de decirle a compiz que habra tal aplicacion?
<diosmi> jeje te entiendo, ja estamos igual entonces
<sebikul> jeje, suerte buscando una alternativa!!
<diosmi> la persona dueña de la PC, es una ex-novia, que yo le instale ubuntu hace mucho tiempo... y no quiero saber lo que este haciendo,  solo quiero informarle que le actualice el ubuntu y su firefox ...  arp- tal vez sabe algo
<diosmi> arp-:  ejecutar algo en ssh de modo grafico es "ssh -X user@ip_servidor" pero, si yo quiero que una aplicacion grafica se ejecute en el servidor con todo su grafico en el servidor cómo hago?
<diosmi> sin tener que rendirme al VNC, claro...
<ser_> magia
<ser_> jeje
<kakashi__> Buenas noches compañeros Ubunteros
<kakashi__> Alguno de ustedes me podría decir como hago para que Libreoffice tenga un aspecto independiente al tema de GTK, uso un tema oscuro y se ve horrible
<diurno> nas
<diurno> alguien hay?
<BoF> que pasa diosmi
<diosmi> nada...
<diosmi> ejecutar algo en ssh de modo grafico es "ssh -X user@ip_servidor" pero, si yo quiero que una aplicacion grafica se ejecute en el servidor con todo su grafico en el servidor cómo hago? BoF
<diosmi> hay modo de decirle a compiz que habra tal aplicacion?
<diurno> alguien sabe de algun linux para instalar en un 800 mhz con 128 de ram?
<diosmi> Lubuntu
<diosmi> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/8/8c/Gldt.svg
<diosmi> diurno:
<diurno> tiene instalacion automatica como ubuntu o es manual?
<diurno> estoy viendo el enlaze diosmi gracias
<diurno> diosmi la instalacion es automatica?
<diosmi> igual que ubuntu... solo que mas liviano el grafico... los iconos son mas livianos al agual que todo el entorno grafico
<diosmi> y las aplicaciones son mas livianas... entonces con 128 te alcanza
<diosmi> diurno:
<diurno> para firefox, skype y el msn va bien no?
<diurno> es k tengo el pc ese ai abandonado y intente ponerle poppy pero al ser manual me da problemas, aparte que no se mucho de linux
<diurno> o pupy, no me acuerdo
<diurno> diosmi estas?
<diosmi> sisi
<diosmi> ponele midori o firefox (este sin complementos)  o usa el chromium que es el navegador por defecto
<diurno> xubuntu lo probe en ese pc yo me iva fatal
<diurno> el k tu me dices, lubuntu va mejor k xubuntu?
<diosmi> en lo posible usa Lubuntu asi como está y te ira lo mejor posible
<diosmi> deja una resolucion mazima de 1024*768
<diurno> en la linea del tiempo de lubuntu sale una rama a peppermint
<diosmi> no la conozco a peppermint... busca comentarios de peppermint en gogle
<diurno> la resolucion k tiene ese pc es 800 x 600
<diosmi> goo*
<diosmi> perfecto
<diosmi> 800*600
<diosmi> esta bien
<diurno> es k no da mas de si el ordenador
<diosmi> de donde sos diurno?
<diurno> españa - almeria
<diosmi> ah
<diosmi> pense q eras de aca argentina
<diurno> soy amigo de xumuk, lo conoces?
<diosmi> ahi es como las 7am masomenos?
<diosmi> nono
<diosmi> XuMuK: ... hi
<diosmi> jaja
<diurno> no, son casi las 10 de la mañana
<diurno> esta ausente desde hace unos dias xD
<diurno> estar trabajando
<diosmi> Yo y ivedci89 y ivedci89-desktop y energy y abuelosamor y eliricci y isaacricci y adma son todas personas que les he puesto ubuntu en sus PCs
<diurno> les has ayudado a ponerlo?
<diosmi> ah y la otra pmna82
<diosmi> nono... yo les he instalado el sistema... y luego les he enseñado a usarlo..
<diosmi> eran fanas de windows...
<diosmi> en su anterior vida jaja
<diurno> yo si pudiera aprender linux bien, me pasaria la verdad
<diurno> solo usaria windows para juegos
<diurno> y alguna otra cosa k no pueda hacer con linux
<diosmi> viste que le dicen WinTendo
<diurno> no xD
<diosmi> como NINTENDO GAME
<MAXX_> hay muchos juegos en red en linux
<diosmi> ah sisi!!
<diosmi> gnuchess
<diosmi> me gusta... antes jugaba
<diurno> pero, wow, league of legends, call of duty... de ese tipo no se puede en linux
<MAXX_> no es ke no se puede, sino que las empresas no se juegan por linux
<diosmi> hay uno muy lindo... a mi personalmente no me gusta jugar en general, pero a unas personas como isaacricci y pmna82 y ivedci89 les gusto!!!  el OpenArena
<MAXX_> el doom habia salido para linux
<MAXX_> uno de los ultimos
<diosmi> sudo apt-get install openarena
<diurno> tienes msn diosmi?
<diosmi> yo he jugado cómodamente el hitman 2 "silent assasin" con la capa wine en linux ubuntu 10.04 ....  Obvio que tengo, pero no lo uso hace como un año...
<diosmi> di
<diosmi> diurno:
<diurno> ya, pero para ati no se instalarle los drivers privativos
<diurno> y sin eso no tira
<diosmi> uh
<diurno> dice k tengo aceleracion 3d pero... va fatal
<diurno> la tarjeta k tengo es una ati radeon x300
<diosmi> a ver si te llega
<diosmi> ?
<diosmi> diurno:
<diosmi> yo estoy leyendo eso
<diosmi> jaja
<diurno> ha fallado
<diurno> aparte estoy desde el instituto
<diosmi> uh
<diurno> tienes msn?
<diosmi> sisi
<diurno> asi podrias echarme una mano con el tema este de la instalacion de lubuntu
<diosmi> asi como el pastebin para texto, existe algo para imagenes?
<fosco_> imgur.com
<MAXX_> a uds cual les parece que es el mejor cliente de mensajeria instantanea (obvio para linux)?
<diosmi> gracias fosco_
<fosco_> MAXX_: no hay un "mejor" a mi me gusta empathy, soporta todas las cuentas que uso y se integra perfectamente en mi escritorio gnome3
<MAXX_> ok
<MAXX_> ..
<totocolombia> hola buen día, tengo el siguiente problema... quiero recuperar un netbook lenovo s10-3s, no arranca windows... en lenovo dijeron que lo arreglaban pero que costaba 400 dollares, quisiera saber si con ubuntu seria posible arreglarle y dejarlo con ubuntu unicamente, total lo utilzo para cosas basicas.... pero he intentando hacer el pendrive pero no funciona...
<totocolombia> alguna sugerencia que me pueda guiar
<diurno> nas
<diurno> no hay chicas por aquí linuxeras?
<xangua> seguramente si vas a una campus party encontrarás muchas
<roman_> ieeeh
<roman_> m voy guapos
<amed> hola amigos
<amed> tengo un problema con mi tarjeta de red, acabo de instalarme debian en una hp mini 110-3700 la tarjeta no trabaja
<amed> alguien puede ayudarme ?
<amed> la tarjeta wireless
<fosco_> amed, este canal es de ubuntu, no de debian
<amed> fosco_, si lo se , es que en el canal de debian es dificil conseguir ayuda
<fosco_> yo lo que puedo recomendarte es que te instales ubuntu
<lariasb> Saludos compañeros de la comunidad me puden ayudar con un inconveniete con mi proxy
<lariasb> Tengo internet en mi servidor pero no tengo internet en mi red interna
<fosco_> eso parece un problema de configuracion de la red, no de ubuntu
<lariasb> si veras tengo un router con la ip 192.168.10.1
<lariasb> esa es la puerta de enlace para mi eth0
<lariasb> qeu tiene la ip 192.168.10.180
<lariasb> y mi eth1 tiene la ip 192.168.20.250
<lariasb> y luego una maquina de mi red interna tiene la ip 192.168.20.1 y la puerta de enlace 192.168.20.250
<lariasb> cual pued ser el problema??
<morfeo> compiz dice que tengo paquetes rotos pero los que me pide ya estan instalados y en su vercion mas reciente
<debsan> morfeo, pero los tenés rotos
<morfeo> debsan: entonces?
<debsan> morfeo, abrí synaptic, filtrá los paquetes por estados, te aparecerá los paquetes rotos y reistalalos
<debsan> reinstalalos*
<debsan> o En synaptic, menú Editar, opción Reparar paquetes rotos.
<morfeo> debsan: segun sinaptys no tengo paquetes rotos, ni filtrados por estado no aparece esa opcion, mas abajo hay uno que dice filtros, despues di en rotos y ninguno salio'
<morfeo> hice lo de reparar paquetes rotos y no hizo nada
<debsan> morfeo, entonces no tenés paquetes rotos
<morfeo> 'pero el paquete que quiero instalar me dice lo mismo
<morfeo> y si intento eto?
<morfeo> sudo apt-get -f install
<debsan> que te dice exactamente el compiz ?? y en qué momento ??
<morfeo> Los siguientes paquetes tienen dependencias incumplidas:
<morfeo>  simple-ccsm : Depende: python-compizconfig (>= 0.8.2) pero no va a instalarse
<morfeo>                Depende: compizconfig-settings-manager (>= 0.8.2) pero no va a instalarse
<morfeo> E: Paquetes rotos
<debsan> usa pastebin
<morfeo> tenes razopn cuando ya habia hecho ctrl+v me di cuenta que no era asi :\
<debsan> np
<debsan> morfeo, mezclaste repositorios y ppas?
<morfeo> ppas?
<debsan> morfeo, ppa es un repositorio de terceros.
<Yukiteru> me huele a mezcla de repositorios
<debsan> Yukiteru, a mi también,
<morfeo> mmm he instalado uno que  otro creo pero no recuerdo cuales
<morfeo> :\
 * Yukiteru les recuerda NO MEZCLAR REPOSITORIOS, Gracias!!! XD
<morfeo> Yukiteru: :\
<debsan> morfeo, pasate tu /etcapt/sources.list
<debsan> /etc/apt/sources.list*
<morfeo> debsan: http://pastebin.com/SvEKU2CM
<debsan> lindo
<morfeo> ???
<debsan> morfeo, lo copiaste 2 veces. Igual, llamativamente, no encuentro nada raro
<morfeo> tons?
<morfeo> debsan: leiq ue con: sudo apt-get -f install se tiene que reparar pero sera peligroso?
<debsan> no sé
<debsan> morfeo, sí lo he usado, pero no se si es peligroso o no.
<morfeo> lo ejecuto?
<Yukiteru> peligroso????
<Yukiteru> yo me río del peligro XD
<molocoize> buenas
<Nannu> holas \o/
<dannyLopez> irssi tiene notificaciones en gnome?
<Nannu> dannyLopez: irssi es un programa de consola. No tiene notificaciones de escritorio. Supongo que habrá algún plugin que hará eso.
<dannyLopez> Nannu: http://code.google.com/p/irssi-libnotify/source/browse/trunk/notify.pl
<dannyLopez> ;)
<Nannu> dannyLopez: buenísimo, lo anoto y después me lo instalo :P
<Nannu> utiliza libnotify?
<dannyLopez> si
<Nannu> description => 'Use libnotify to alert user to hilighted messages', <- buenísimo :)
<dannyLopez> 11:28 /bin/sh: notify-send: not found
<dannyLopez> ... yo recuerdo que arregle eso
<dannyLopez> Nannu: ya ;)
<Nannu> notify-send es un programa
<Nannu> lo podés encontrar en.. creo que era libnotify
<dannyLopez> libnotify-bin
<Nannu> \o/
<Nannu> bueno, no sirvo para ayudarte
<Nannu> encontrás todo solo xD
<morfeo> debsan: encontre un ppa, los desintalo?
<morfeo> o cualquiera que me pueda decir si tengo problema con paquetes rotos que no encuentro en ningun lado, debsan me dijo que por ppa's mesclados con repositorios pueda dar el problema acabo de encontrar 3 ppa's los desinstalo?
<dannyLopez> morfeo: por que no lo haces desde sinaptyc?
<morfeo> dannyLopez: en filtros, rotos no hay nada
<morfeo> dannyLopez: en editar, arreglar paquetes rotos no hace nada tampoco
<dannyLopez> y que es lo que te dice?
<fosco_> morfeo, abre un terminal, ejecuta sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<morfeo> dannyLopez: sineptyc nada, pero al querer instalar simple-ccsm del compyz me dice que necesita dos paquetes que son dependientes y no los instala, pero los paquetes ya estan instalados y en ultima version.
<fosco_> y pega todo lo que salga en pastebin.com para que podamos verlo
<morfeo> fosco_: ejecutando
<fosco_> ok
<dannyLopez> fosco_: cuando se precentan problemas de archivos virtuales, como s epueden solucionar?
<fosco_> no se que son archivos virtuales
<dannyLopez> paquetes*
<dannyLopez> sorry
<fosco_> pues dependerá de cual sea el error
<dannyLopez> digamos que un programa XX depende un oaquete virtual X y ese no esta intalad
<morfeo> fosco_: me dio un problema porque tenia abierto el sinaptyc lo intentare de nuevo sorry
 * dannyLopez mira sus manos y ve que sus dedos estan completos, pero escriben incompleto
<fosco_> dannyLopez, un paquete virtual no es más que un "alias" a un paquete real
<fosco_> por ejemplo el paquete virtualbox-ose aporta el paquete "virtual" virtualbox
<dannyLopez> am ya
<dannyLopez> y como puedo apuntar la instalacion al paquete real?
<fosco_> si le pides q instale el virtual instralará el real
<dannyLopez> sera el debian que no melo deja hacer :(
<dannyLopez> bueno gracias
<dannyLopez> me voy a almorzar ya regreso
<aeryal> hola
<aeryal> hay alguien que utilice iperf?
<morfeo> fosco_: http://pastebin.com/DRs4T76B
<morfeo> al fin termino la actualizacion
<Inframundo> morfeo teneis el mismo inconveniente con: Ign http://security.ubuntu.com natty-security InRelease
<fosco_> no hay ningún error ahi morfeo
<fosco_> lo unico que veo es un aviso de que te falta una clave GPG de un repo, pero vaya, ningun error
<morfeo> haber mmm... mi estar confundido, Inframundo que inconveniente?, fosco_ pero no puedo instalar simple-ccsm
<Inframundo> fosco_ nada mas que ignora algunas cosas nada mas!
<fosco_> morfeo, como que no?
<morfeo> Inframundo: :/
<fosco_> sudo apt-get install simple-ccsm
<Inframundo> fosco_ yo directamente no puedo añadir esa repo.
<morfeo> fosco_: http://pastebin.com/49m08aVG
<morfeo> y los paquetes que pide ya estan instalados
<morfeo> y en su version mas reciente
<fosco_> simple-ccsm no es compatible con ubuntu 11.04 ni superiores
<fzeta> iep!!
<debsan> fosco_, ¿ por qué ?
<morfeo> fosco_: pero eso no lo decia cuando lo instale... no me venia mal esa info XD
<morfeo> pero instale el compiz y no me trabaja del todo bien, creo que es porque me falta eso no?
<mimecar> no es por eso
<morfeo> mimecar: tons?
<morfeo> talvez no lo he configurado bien, seguire probando
<mimecar> simple-csm no es una dependencia de compiz
<morfeo> mimecar: bueno entonces seguire intentando
<morfeo> gracias a todos
<ceja1> alguien sabe chanel !chk
<mimecar> ?
<ceja1> para validar cvv2
<mimecar> no se que es eso
<ceja1> [APPROVED!] HeLp CREDITCARD TRANSACTION APPROVED => 5178006242051052|01|2012|983
<mimecar> ceja1: ¿eso tiene relación con ubuntu?
<ceja1> si ijection sql web shop
<mimecar> no te entiendo las frases
<ceja1> lol
<fosco_> morfeo, puedes utilizar ccsm para configurar compiz, aunque unity no se lleva muy bien con eso, es fácil que el escritorio te quede inservible si tocas alguna opción incompatible con unity
<morfeo> fosco_: no estoy usando unity es que me sale un poco raro usarlo, por eso apra cuestion de apariencia me remitire a compiz, es mejor asi no?, con ubuntu clasic y compiz, que opinas?
<fosco_> en ese caso no deberías tener problemas con ccsm
<Inframundo> morfeo  vos tenes la GLP de la llave del: deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ natty-updates main restricted universe multiverse <------- y demas repositorios
<morfeo> Inframundo: GLP?... con eso te respondo todo creo :\
<Inframundo> morfeo :(
<morfeo> Inframundo: porque me preguntabas?
<Inframundo> morfeo  porque tengo un inconveniente con ese repo
<Inframundo> W: Error de GPG: http://packages.medibuntu.org natty InRelease: Las firmas siguientes no se pudieron verificar porque su llave pública no está disponible: NO_PUBKEY 2EBC26B60C5A2783
<Inframundo> W: Error de GPG: http://packages.linuxmint.com katya Release: Las firmas siguientes no se pudieron verificar porque su llave pública no está disponible: NO_PUBKEY 3EE67F3D0FF405B2
<mimecar> morfeo: ¿estas mezclando repositorios de distribuciones?
<mimecar> Inframundo: esos errores son tuyos?
<Inframundo> mimecar yep!
<morfeo> mimecar: mmm lo que instalo lo hago desde terminal con sudo apt-get install, son raros los que he recogido de alguna pagina como gmate, porque?
<mimecar> no es buena idea mezclar esos repositorios Inframundo
<Inframundo> for why?
<mimecar> estas mezclando repositorios de ubuntu y de mint
<Inframundo> mimecar emmm!
<fosco_> y de medibuntu
<fosco_> :)
<mimecar> fosco_: esos aún se salvan :P
<Inframundo> :S
<fosco_> Inframundo, no es recomendable mezclar repositorios de distribuciones diferentes
<fosco_> pero bueno, aun así si sabes lo que estás haciendo debería funcionar
<Inframundo> fosco_ y los de:
<Inframundo> deb http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ feisty main restricted universe multiverse
<Inframundo> deb http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ feisty-updates main restricted universe multiverse
<Inframundo> deb http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ feisty-security main restricted universe multiverse
<Inframundo> :S
<mimecar> Inframundo: ¿para que tienes esos repositorios?
<fosco_> en tu caso lo único que necesitas es añadir las claves GPG
<Inframundo> buscando cosas
<Inframundo> :D
<fosco_> Inframundo, cada repo d esos q añades es una nueva posibilidad de que algo falle, tu mismo
<mimecar> que tengas la 11.04 y uses repositorios de la 7.04..
<mimecar> te gusta la estabilidad
<Inframundo> :D
<fosco_> me piro gente, sed buenos
<Ignacio> Hola
<Ignacio> Necesito algun juego que recomienden. Pero no digan en el Centro,...
<debsan> Ignacio, ??
<Ignacio> debsan:  Juego bueno para ubuntu 10.04 nito que recomienden
<debsan> urban terror ?
<Ignacio> Gracias
<anyelady> hola alguien sabe como puedo utilizar el paste
<Ignacio> paste.ubuntu.com o un programa?
<anyelady> para un resultado largo
<anyelady> y una consulta mas
<Ignacio> si
<anyelady> ese 'paste' es para no inundar el canal segun se
<anyelady> pero no se como utilizarlo
<anyelady> donde puedo obtener un manual o algo para entenderlo mejor
<debsan> anyelady, pastebin.com
<debsan> copias el texto ahí y te sale un link, que lo pegas en el canal
<anyelady> ok graacias ahora lo pruebo
<anyelady> con lo de
<anyelady> sudo
<anyelady> perdon esque aun no se usar muy bien lo de ubuntu 14.04
<anyelady> alguien conoce algun programa tipo photo shop
<anyelady> para ubuntu 14.04
<mimecar> puedes usar Gimp
<mimecar> en ubuntu 11.04
<debsan> anyelady, sudp aptitude install audacity
<debsan> anyelady, no me hables por privado
<m4v> debsan: audacity es tipo photoshop? no es para editar audio?
<file_not_found> hola
<debsan> no, pero es que el anyelady me preguntaba por privado como instalar audacity
<m4v> ah
<m4v> anyelady: soporte es en el canal, no preguntes en pm.
<file_not_found> como se puede optimizar la ram?
<mimecar> file_not_found: optimizar para?
<m4v> anyelady: depende de lo que necesitas, si necesitas retoque fotográfico, gimp. Y querés dibujar, MyPaint o Krita.
<file_not_found> en ubuntu
<debsan> file_not_found, utilizando programas que consumen menos.
<mimecar> el sistema ya se encarga de gestionar la RAM
<m4v> file_not_found: cerrá programas
<m4v> file_not_found: no hay un setting mágico que te baje el consumo
<file_not_found> para que no ocupe excesiva ram
<debsan> usá más swap :-P
<m4v> usar swap no es buena idea :p
<file_not_found> tengo una de memoria de 2gb y swap 2 gb
<debsan> file_not_found, o te comprás más ram, o buscas programas que consuman menos memoria para hacer lo mismo. Evita mono y java.
<mimecar> con lo cómodo que es programar en Java...
<debsan> file_not_found, 2 gb a mi me parece más que suficiennte. Fijate que programas están usando tanta ram
<debsan> mimecar, :) pero no podés negar que consume más
<mimecar> no
<mimecar> pero intenta hacer un programa multiplataforma en C y hablamos
<m4v> file_not_found: hacé "ps -do rss,comm krss | tail" para ver los 10 que más ram usan
<debsan> se puede usar python
<file_not_found> openshot al exportar videos consume el 80 % de ram
<m4v> python taaampoco es muy ram friendly :p
<mimecar> python no lo veo para cosas serias
<file_not_found> 120 de cpu
<mimecar> file_not_found: cuantas CPU's tienes?
<file_not_found> doble nucleo
<debsan> m4v, ya sé
<m4v> file_not_found: te fijaste con el comando que pasé?
<botarini> Hola ubuntu tiene alguna distro especializada en el anonimato como esta  basada en ubuntu 10,04 pero que se pueda instalar en el disco duro? : https://www.haven-project.org/
<m4v> botarini: no que yo sepa.
<file_not_found>  8272 sensors-applet
<file_not_found>  8500 wnck-applet
<file_not_found>  8660 clock-applet
<file_not_found> 10732 gnome-panel
<file_not_found> 11604 gnome-system-mo
<file_not_found> 15840 gnome-terminal
<file_not_found> 18280 empathy
<mimecar> file_not_found: NO pegues
<file_not_found> 29900 nautilus
<file_not_found> 90084 onboard
<debsan> file_not_found, igual es raro que un programa use tanta ram
<file_not_found> 1421164 openshot
<m4v> ahora no le vamos a poder decir que cierre openshot :(
<mimecar> si no quiere usar pastebin, lo acepto
<debsan> qué será onboard ?
<mimecar> pero que no meta un script para que salte la protección de flood
<mimecar> !paste file_not_found
<kubot> file_not_found: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<botarini> the haven project lo he instalado en el pen pero no no tiene una memoria de persistencia
<file_not_found> mimecar: me olvide
<file_not_found> porque consume tanta ram openshot
<m4v> file_not_found: que es openshot?
<m4v> file_not_found: y onboard?
<debsan> m4v, es un editor de video
<file_not_found> editor de videos no lineal
<botarini> Haven is a Live operating system based on Ubuntu, a highly esteemed and user friendly open source Linux distribution. It can be installed on a CD or a USB stick.
<file_not_found> escrito en python
<file_not_found> onboard, teclado en pantalla
<m4v> file_not_found: bueno, un editor de video capaz que consume tanta ram
<file_not_found> ademas los videos   estan en full hd
<m4v> file_not_found: onboard está usando 90mb, pero son insignificantes comparado con lo que está usando openshot (1,4 gb)
<cousteau> file_not_found, sobre todo si está en marcha... el openshot traga que da gusto
<mimecar> file_not_found: un vídeo con esas características es normal que te gaste recursos
<cousteau> (qué mal suena eso...)
<m4v> file_not_found: me temo que vas a necesitar una mejor pc
<m4v> 2gb sobran si lo usas para cosas normales, no creo que alcance para trabajos multimedia así
<cousteau> o a lo mejor más ram..
<m4v> si bueno, más ram, mejor pc
<cousteau> file_not_found, si el pc te va lento, abre el monitor del sistema y mira a ver qué consume más
<debsan> file_not_found, o usar otro editor de video. mñas performante
<cousteau> ahí puedes ordenar por consumo de cpu y de ram, y ver cuánta ram y cpu y swap se está usando
<file_not_found> tenia 4gb de ram
<file_not_found> y consumia el 80% igual
<cousteau> file_not_found, y los montaste en RAID para que fueran más rápido?
<cousteau> ah
<file_not_found> cousteau: que es raid?
<cousteau> file_not_found, una cosa para montar 2 discos duros en paralelo... no tiene que ver con la RAM, lo decía de broma
<cousteau> (bromas de informáticos, 1ª parte)
<file_not_found> quak!
<cousteau> (mejor... "bromas de informáticos, 0ª parte")
<file_not_found> que me recomiendan
<cousteau> file_not_found, bueno, a lo que íbamos... ve a monitor del sistema
<file_not_found> eso hice
<file_not_found> ahora ya lo exporto
<cousteau> pestaña Recursos
<cousteau> ahí te dice si vas justo de CPU, RAM o SWAP
<m4v> cousteau: dejá de hacer bromas en un canal de soporte :|
<cousteau> m4v, bueno, dijo que tenía 4 GB y de repente tenía 2, no se me ocurría otra razón
<file_not_found> ahora consume 633 mb de ram
<file_not_found> ayer le pusieron una de dos para probarla
<cousteau> bueno, en la pestaña Procesos puedes ordenar por uso de memoria
<file_not_found> eso hice
<file_not_found> pero solamente puedo exportar el video y no puedo hacer mas nada
<file_not_found> se pone re lento
<file_not_found> ni usar chromium
<m4v> file_not_found: bueno, necesitas más ram
<cousteau> file_not_found, se pone lento porque usa mucho cpu o porque usa mucha ram?
<m4v> se debe poner a swappear
<cousteau> además, a lo mejor se llena la ram y se pone a tirar de swap... y eso sí que puede ser lento
<file_not_found> no se
<cousteau> er, vaya, m4v me ha pisado
<file_not_found> sudo sysctl -w vm.swappiness=10
<file_not_found> yo use esto
<cousteau> file_not_found, cat /proc/sys/vm/swappiness
<file_not_found> esta en 10
<mimecar> file_not_found: chromium es un programa que también usa mucha RAM
<julio_> buenas tardes
<file_not_found> firefox?
<mimecar> usa algo menos de memoria, pero también consume mucho
<julio_> un favor me podrian ayudar a instalar mi video en ubuntu 11.02
<julio_> perdon 11.04
<m4v> el problema es openshot, no chromium :p
<file_not_found> con 4gb dual mejorara
<cousteau> lo que yo quiero saber es si lo que se satura es la RAM (fácil solución) o el CPU (más difícil)
<cousteau> y cuánta swap se está usando (lo mismo, comprar más ram)
<mimecar> julio_: ¿has puesto todas las actualizaciones?
<cousteau> julio_, qué vídeo?
<file_not_found> como tenia los otros dias
<julio_> mimecar, sip instale con software privativo y nada
<file_not_found> cousteau: es la ram
<julio_> cousteau, es una ati
<dannyLopez> para que sirve el git?
<mimecar> ¿te funcionaba lento con el driver libre?
<cousteau> dannyLopez, control de versiones distribuido
<m4v> kubot: dile a dannyLopez sobre git
<kubot> dannyLopez: Por favor mira mi mensaje privado.
<dannyLopez> ...
<mimecar> dannyLopez: si no vas a programar no lo usarás
<file_not_found> cousteau: 4gb y 4gb de swap
<dannyLopez> ya he leido acerca de eso, pero pense que se podia instalar de ahí
<cousteau> mimecar, o sí... si se va a bajar programas
<mimecar> cousteau: dentro de programar entra la compilación de programas
<cousteau> file_not_found, está usando, o tiene?
<julio_> mimecar, cuando instalo desde controladores adicionales al reiniciar se queda en pantalla negra
<cousteau> mimecar, compilar programas no es programar
<mimecar> es una fase de la programación
<cousteau> "sí, yo sé programar, el otro día me bajé el fuente de un juego e hice ./configure y make, soy así de h4x0r
<file_not_found> actualmente tengo una de 2gb y 2gb de swap
<mimecar> cousteau: cuando programas, escribe el código, compilas y depuras :P
<file_not_found> cousteau:
<mimecar> julio_: cuando inicie el sistema, pulsa F2 y mira en que parte da error
<cousteau> mimecar, bueno, eso es como decir, cuando corres la maratón, te entrenas durante un año, corres cuarenta y pico kilómetros, y luego te sientas
<cousteau> buenom, pues yo estoy sentado
<debsan> file_not_found, deberías tener más swap usas hibernación (esto no tiene nada que ver con tu problema)
<cousteau> y no me siento cansado
<file_not_found> cuanto?
<mimecar> debsan: tiene la RAM justa para hibernar
<julio_> un favor mas porfa q gestor de descargas me recomiendan?
<cousteau> mimecar, puede que no... piensa que muchas veces los GB de disco no son tan giga como los GiB de RAM
<file_not_found> no la hiberno, la apago
<dannyLopez> julio_: tucan
<cousteau> julio_, er, firefox?
<debsan> julio_, jdownloader o tucan
<cousteau> ...sí, tucan... aunque estos días no funcionan rapidshare ni mediafire
<file_not_found> 2gb de ram, cuanto swap?
<mimecar> cousteau: tu defines tamaño, no clusters que usas
<file_not_found> no comprendo
<omikron4> file_not_found: siempre la mitad de la ram aunque con tanta ram igual con 256 tienes bastante
<mimecar> omikron4: necesita como mínimo la RAM que tiene
<file_not_found> si tengo 4gb 2 de swap
<mimecar> 2 GB de RAM no entran en 256 MB
<mimecar> file_not_found: si tienes 4 GB y 2 de swap no puedes hibernar
<mimecar> por lo menos de la forma "normal"
<omikron4> mimecar: eso no es asi.. la swap es para lo que no cabbe en la ram utiliza el disco como ram
<file_not_found> pero me reconocia 3,4 gb
<mimecar> omikron4: si, pero en la hibernación se copia la RAM al disco duro
<mimecar> la memoria RAM cuando ha pasado un tiempo sin "cargarse" se borra
<omikron4> no se pero me parece que algo falla en lo que dices mimecar. . aunque yo no se na
<mimecar-away> omikron4: son cosas diferentes
<mimecar-away> si tienes 2 GB de ram y necesitas 3 para un programa, se usa parte de la swap
<file_not_found> ahora tengo "2GB de ram" y "2GB de swap"
<mimecar-away> si quieres hibernar (copiar la ram al disco duro) usarías 2 GB de swap
<debsan> mimecar, se pasa la ram y lo que está en la swap
<mimecar-away> seguro?
 * mimecar-away no está
<file_not_found> esta bien "2GB de ram" y "2GB de swap"
<file_not_found> facundo@facundo:~$ free -m
<file_not_found>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<file_not_found> Mem:          2006       1568        437          0         29        446
<file_not_found> -/+ buffers/cache:       1092        913
<file_not_found> Swap:         2046
<omikron4> file_not_found: http://tuxpuc.pucp.edu.pe/node/129
<debsan> si ponés a hibernar se copia la ram a la swap, pero si tenías cosas en la swap porque la ram estaba llena, entonces, al hibernar esto último se pederá.
<omikron4> yo creo que en procesos abiertos que no estan activos nunca habra 2 Gb de ram.. otra cosa es cuando esta trabajando que si que pueda gastarlo en temas como cad y cosas de esas.. pero en parado no creo que haga falta tanta swap.. es mi opinion y en caso de hibernacion.. no copiara los programas sino el proceso.. los programas ya estan en el disco duro
<m4v> file_not_found: usas 64bits o 32bits?
<file_not_found> 64 bits
<m4v> file_not_found: heh, con 2gb de ram deberías usar 32bits
<m4v> 64bits usa más ram que 32
<file_not_found> deberia instalar ubuntu studio 32 bits
<m4v> nose que, pero que no sea de 64bits,
<debsan> omikron4, obvio depende como y qué uses.
<file_not_found> al final no dice cuanto
<debsan> omikron4, yo por ejemplo tengo un giga de ram, 800 megas ocupados, y swap al 61%
<file_not_found> y anda lento
<file_not_found> 1 gb ocupados y 8,3 % de swap
<file_not_found> tengo abierto empathy, monitor del sistema y onboard
<debsan> qué era eso de onboard ?
<file_not_found> teclado en pantalla
<m4v> file_not_found: usa 32bits, dejá de esperar por una solución mágica, no la hay. Si 32bits no te sirve vas a tener que buscarte más ram.
<dannyLopez> como es que se arranca un programa desde el inicio, para ponerlo en el rc.lua?
<file_not_found> cuatro gigas es mucho de ram?
<dannyLopez> era execi o es que de ese es el que me acuerdo
<mimecar> file_not_found: no tenías 2 ?
<file_not_found> y 2gb de swap
<mimecar> eso no son 4
<mimecar> el disco duro es más lento que la ram
<file_not_found> antes tenia
<debsan> file_not_found, que versión tenés de openshot ?
<file_not_found> OpenShot 1.3.0
<julio_> mimecar, reinicie el equipo y me aparece este error: alert /var/log/exim4/panilog
<julio_> mimecar, y luego pasa a pantalla negra y se queda asi
<mimecar> exim no es un servidor de correo?
<file_not_found> a los 2 gb los estoy probando
<debsan> mimecar, sí
<mimecar> julio_: el sistema se queda en ese error o sigue?
<fosco_> dannyLopez: si quieres ejecutar un programa (no grafico) al arranque del sistema pon el nombre del programa (sin nada más) en el archivo /etc/rc.local
<dannyLopez> fosco_: pero para ponerlo cuando se arranque únicamente cuando inicio awesome
<dannyLopez> gnome esta bien configurado
<fosco_> no se que es awesome
<dannyLopez> (. .")
<julio_> mimecar, despues de eso se pasa a pantalla negra y se queda asi
<dannyLopez> fosco_: :D os.execute("iceweasel &")
<fosco_> dannyLopez: lo siento, no tengo ni idea de que estás hablando
<mimecar> dannyLopez: en rc.local no creo
<dannyLopez> mimecar: no en el rc.local no
<dannyLopez> en el rc.lua
<mimecar> no es más sencillo ejecutar el navegador en el arranque de gnome?
<dannyLopez> mimecar: ese es un ejemplo, lo que queria arrancar es el gestor de tranparencias de cairo-compmgr
<mimecar> si está relacionado con cairo, necesitas el entorno gráfico
<mimecar> es el mismo caso
<dannyLopez> pero al arrancar awesome no levanta nada, solo el escritorio y ya, despues de eso toca agregar lo que se quiere levantar al inicio de sesion, por ejemplo el cairo-compmgr el de la red que no recuerdo como se llama el pidgin (en mi caso) y otros
<mimecar> ¿que es awesome?
<dannyLopez> (. .")
<dannyLopez> un entorno muy liviano
<fosco_> si es un gestor de ventanas tendrá su propio archivo de inicio en el q podrás poner lo q quieras
<fosco_> al menos la mayoría lo tienen
<xangua> dannyLopez: no es un entorno, si a escritorio te refieres
<xangua> es solo un gestoe de ventanas
<mimecar> dannyLopez: si te preguntan por una cosa y contestas con (.."), la duda sigue
<dannyLopez> son mis errores jeje es que de estar tanto tiempo alejado de las maquinas he quedado lentooo
<dannyLopez> por esi respondi luego (con error pero respondi) xD
<dannyLopez> fosco_: por eso en el rc.lua se pone lo de os.execute(programa &)
<julio_> me podrian ayudar con el problema de video en ubuntu 11.04
<Carlos> hi
<Carlos> can help me here ?
<dannyLopez> !en Carlos
<kubot> Carlos: This is a spanish channel, please go to #ubuntu for english support.
<Carlos> hi
<Carlos> Can help me here ?
<Inframundo> Carlos spain!
<Carlos> ok
<Carlos> cuando yo trato de instalar Google Chrome recibo este mensaje de error: Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: libc6 (>= 2.11)
<Carlos> si me pueden ayudar ?
<Inframundo> Carlos tenes la lib --> libc6 instalada?
<Carlos> no se
<Inframundo> Carlos abri el synaptic y escribi: "libc6"
<xangua> Carlos: o mejor intala chromium que es open suurce y ya está en los repositorios
<Inframundo> xangua :D salute
<Carlos> y como instalo chromium ?
<xangua> sudo apt-get install chromium-browser
<Carlos> hold one
<Carlos> esperame
<Carlos> por favor
<Carlos> no encuentra el paquete
<Carlos> no encuentra el paquete chromium-browser
<xangua> qué versión de ubuntu usas Carlos ¿
<Carlos> 9.0.4
<xangua> eso ya no está soportado, por favor actualiza a una versión que si lo este Carlos
<Carlos> pero es que si lo actualizo me dice que el disco duro tiene sectores dañados
<Carlos> ese es el problema por eso me quedo con 9.0.4
<mimecar-away> Carlos: esa es una mala solución
<mimecar-away> los sectores dañados se mantienen aunque uses la 9.04
<Carlos> claro pero por lo menos puedo usar el ubuntu
<mimecar> sabes que la información que se guarde en esos sectores la puedes perder?
<Carlos> no se puede guardar info porque el sector esta dañado
<mimecar> si que se puede
<mimecar> si el sector está marcado como dañado no se guarda información en él
<Carlos> no sabia que se podia
<mimecar> en ese caso podrías poner una versión más reciente de ubuntu
<Carlos> el problema es que no me lo va dejar instalar por la cosa de los sectores dañados
<mimecar> deberías marcar los sectores dañados
<mimecar> Carlos: imagina que guardas un vídeo en esos sectores, pierdes el contenido del vídeo
<Carlos> claro
<mimecar> marca los sectores y actualiza
<Carlos> y como marco los sectores ??
<mimecar> badblocks me parece que lo hacía
<Carlos> y eso esta en el ubuntu 9.0.4 ?
<mimecar> tendrás que arrancar con un live usb
<Carlos> creo que esta complicado marcar los sectoress dañados entonces no puedo instalar google chrome ?
<mimecar> si aparece en tu versión si
<mimecar> si no marcas los sectores, es cuestión de tiempo que pierdas tus datos o archivos del sistema
<Carlos> pero es que no se marcar los sectores dañados
<mimecar> inicia con un live usb
<mimecar> y mira si el programa badblocks permite marcarlos
<Carlos> y como cargo el program badblocks al usb ?
<mimecar> ubuntu 11.04 debe tener el paquete, si no lo tiene lo instalas en un momento
<Carlos> pero es que tengo que marcar los sectores dañados antes de instalar el 11.04
<mimecar> fsck parece que también tiene alguna opción
<mimecar> debes marcarlos aunque te quedes en la 9.04 (que no tiene actualizaciones)
<Carlos> entonces que hago ?
<mimecar> descarga el live usb de ubuntu 11.04
<mimecar> y haz una copia de tus datos en un disco externo para mayor seguridad
<Carlos> pero es que primero tengo que marcar los sectores antes de instalar el 11.04
<mimecar> el live usb no es para instalarlo
<mimecar> si el sistema de archivos está montado, no puedes corregir los errores
<Carlos> me dice que cargue el ubuntu 11.04 en el usb ?
<mimecar> si
<mimecar> puedes pasar la iso con unetbootin
<Carlos> y de cuanto tiene que ser el usb tamaño ?
<mimecar> con 1 GB tienes suficiente
<Carlos> ok
<mimecar> recuerda copiar tus datos a un disco externo
<Carlos> entoces cargo el ubuntu 11.04 al usb y de ahi marco los sectores dañados ?
<mimecar> si
<mimecar> antes de marcar los sectores haz una copia de tus datos
<Carlos> ok
<Carlos> el 11.04 usa la misma memoria ram del 9.0.4
<Carlos> ?
<mimecar> usará más
<Carlos> como es que se hace para saber cuanta ram tengo en Ubuntu ?
<mimecar> puedes verlo cuando arranca el ordenador, antes de grub
<Carlos> ok
<Carlos> espera um momento
<mimecar> en 2 minutos desconecto
<cosme> Carlos, hardinfo o sysinfo
<cosme> ambos están el repo de Ubuntu
<Carlos> gracias
<Carlos> y donde queda la repo ?
<cosme> Carlos, repo = repositorio
<cosme> es para ahorrar palabras y escribir más rápido
<Carlos> donde queda repositorio ?
<Carlos> claro
<cosme> Carlos, ehh creo que no te entiendo
<cosme> ¿sabes lo que es un repositorio?
<Carlos> no :(
<cosme> Carlos, ¿como instalas programas en Ubuntu?
<Carlos> el ubuntu tiene una opcion para instalar programas
<Carlos> em el primer menu del lado izquierdo
<cosme> ok
<cosme> pues ese instalador
<cosme> creo que se llama Centro de software o algo asi
<Carlos> exacto
<Carlos> ahi
<cosme> se sirve de un servidor de donde descargar los programas
<Carlos> si
<cosme> y ese servidor en Linux recibe el nombre de repositorio
<cosme> un repositorio no es más que un servidor que almacena software empaquetado
<cosme> en este caso
<cosme> Pues bien
<cosme> cuando me hablo del repositorio de Ubuntu
<Carlos> ok
<cosme> me refiero a que puedes obtenerlo como si de otro programa se tratara
<Carlos> hardinfo o sysinfo no están en los repositorios de Ubuntu 9.0.4
<cosme> Carlos, que versión es esa?
<cosme> la 9.04?
<Carlos> si
<cosme> Carlos, la 9.04 ya no tiene soporte por parte de Canonical
<cosme> así que los repositorios que tenías no deberían funcionar
<Carlos> y entonces como hago para saber cuanta ram tengo en Ubuntu 9.0.4 ?
<cosme> Carlos, una pregunta
<cosme> puedes instalar algo en esa versión?
<Carlos> cre que si
<cosme> prueba a instalar algo
<Carlos> ejemplo
<Carlos> cosme ??
<cosme> Carlos, que?
<Carlos> como que instalo ?
<cosme> Olvidalo
<Carlos> Creo que si puedo instalar aplicaciones en el Ubuntu 9.0.4
<fosco_> <Carlos> y entonces como hago para saber cuanta ram tengo en Ubuntu 9.0.4 ? <- abre un terminal y ejecuta free -m
<cosme> Carlos, si se pueden instalar aplicaciones desde el repo entonces no tiene sentido que no puedas instalar hardinfo o sysinfo
<Carlos> ok. Gracias
<cosme> fosco_, tienes razón pero supongo que se refiere a la RAM que tienes y no a la que detecta
<cosme> free -m solo te muestra información sobre la memoria RAM que detecta el sistema
<Carlos> con el free -m puedo saber cuanta ram tengo ?
<fosco_> si
<Carlos> ok
<Carlos> Tengo 243 mb de ram con eso puedo instalar Ubuntu 11.04 ?
<fosco_> no
<xangua> lubuntu te iría mejor Carlos
<Carlos> entonces ni modo de instalar Ubuntu 11.04
<xangua> !lubuntu
<kubot> Lubuntu es un proyecto para crear una versión de Ubuntu usando el entorno LXDE. Ver https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu
<xangua> y ya es parte de la familia oficialmente, o al menos para 11.10 que sale en pocos días
<Carlos> manana seguimos hablando
<Carlos> chao
<k-milogars> buenas
<k-milogars> :)
<Nergal> hola
<Nergal> tengo un problema con el dbus
<Nergal> (que no se lo que es)
<Nergal> simplemente cuando ejecuto
<Nergal> tomboy
<Nergal> me sale esto
<Nergal> http://pastebin.com/1js1dDpi
<Nergal> y voy a esta págin
<Nergal> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-905225.html
<Nergal> y he hecho
<Nergal> env | grep dbus
<Nergal> pero no sale nada
<Nergal> por lo que deduzco que dbus
<Nergal> no está corriendo
<Nergal> mi pregunta es
<Nergal> como ejecuto dbus???
<Nergal> ???
<cosme> env te da las variables que tienes en funcionamiento
<cosme> que tiene que ver con que funcione o no dbus?
<cosme> además, en tal caso sería env | grep DBUS
<Nergal> mmm, no sé es lo que le preguntaban en la página que he mandado
<Nergal> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-905225.html
<Nergal> es que yo no se que problema puede ser
<Nergal> http://pastebin.com/1js1dDpi
<Nergal> mmmm, funcionó haciendo
<Nergal> lo que dice ahí
<Nergal> de dbus-launch tomboy
<Nergal> pero porque no se lanza al principio??
<Nergal> (estoy en modo live en un usb)
<Nergal> (puede eso tener algo que ver???)
<Nergal> mmm, parece ser que es de mono...
<Nergal> unity utiliza mono???
<cosme> Nergal, que yo sepa no
<Nergal> es que también me falla al inicio un poco
<cosme> Nergal, según el enlace que pasaste no funciona usando dbus-launch tomboy
<julio> cosme, q tal como estas
<cosme> bien julio
<Nergal> y tengo que hacer DISPLAY=:0 gnome-panel &
<Nergal> para que me aparezcan las cosas
<Nergal> mmm, el pastebin que pasé
<cosme> O_o?
<cosme> eso no es normal
<braiam> Nergal, que version usas??
<Nergal> era antes de haber probado lo de dbus-launch
<Nergal> la 11.04 en versión live usb
<braiam> limpia???
<julio> cosme, te cuento q nada siempre no funciona mi video ati
<Nergal> eso creo
<Nergal> aunque da algunos fallos
<Nergal> más
<Nergal> la tengo que reinstalar dentro de un par de días
<braiam> Nergal, me refiero a que si es exactamente igual al cd??
<Nergal> pero es por ir tirando mientras tanto
<Nergal> sí
<Nergal> solo que permite
<braiam> O.o
<Nergal> almacenaje
<braiam> has actualizado algo??
<Nergal> es que en la universidad quitaron los portátiles con ubuntu :-@
<Nergal> sí
<Nergal> pero no todo
<braiam> mm... probablemente no tengas espacio en el dispositivo
<braiam> corre «sudo apt-get autoclean && sudo apt-get clean && sudo aptitude update»
<braiam> y reinicia el sistema
<Nergal> voy a ello
<Nergal> hasta ahora
<cosme> julio, ni con los controladores libres? que raro...
<julio> cosme, no nada
<julio> cosme, cuando esta iniciando arranca los servicios y al querer iniciar el entorno grafico se pone pantalla negra y se cuelga
<Nergal> decidamente es un problema de instalación
<Nergal> y no un bug
<Nergal> gracias por la ayuda
<braiam> julio, que tarjeta es??
<julio> braiam, es una ati hd 4830
<braiam> por cierto, alguien se acuerda como convertir las fuentes ".dsc, .tar.gz, .changes" en un paquete .deb??
<xangua> braiam: usango el gestor de paquetes
<xangua> !checkinstall
<xangua> o te refieres a checkinstall¿¿
<kubot> checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<braiam> julio, directo de ati, o es de algun otro fabricante
<xangua> pd. todavía tienes que compilarlo
<braiam> xangua, nah, use un script que me hizo las fuentes de un paquete debian
<braiam> y no recuerdo como ponerlo todo junto en un .deb
<braiam> intente ver que comandos llamaba apt-get sources pero no he dado en el clavo
<cosme> braiam, ¿que queires empaquetar?
<braiam> se supone que una version en desarrollo de unos drivers de ati para linux
<braiam> pero el script me genero las fuentes debian :S
<cosme> fuentes debian? te refieres al directorio debian?
<braiam> no, al conjunto de archivos que son las fuentes para generar el archivo deb
<braiam> el .tar.gz, .dsc y .changes
<cosme> con eso dudo mucho que puedas generar un paquete deb
<braiam> O.o
<cosme> el fichero .dsc creo que guarda las firmas y checksum del deb y el tarball
<braiam> pero si LP lo hace así
<cosme> LP?
<braiam> LaunchPad
<cosme> que tiene ese .tar.gz?
<cosme> si tiene un directorio debian entonces quizás puedas hacer un paquete deb
<braiam> tiene los archivos y directorios empaquetados de la instalación
<cosme> ¿pero tiene un directorio llamado debian?
<braiam> no, se supone que debo convertirlo en un deb para verlo como tal
<julio> braiam, es una ati
<braiam> lo que tiene es una raíz
<braiam> con los /lib, /usr/ /var etc...
<braiam> porque fue creado con fakeroot
<braiam> al fin lo encontre  debuild -us -uc
<braiam> o tambien dpkg-source -x foo_version-revision.dsc
<Nergal> como monto un dispositivo manualmente?
<cosme> julio, si desinstalas los paquetes fglrx y eliminas el fichero /etc/x11/xorg.conf deberías poder acceder al sistema con el controlador libre de ATi
<cosme> Nergal, con el comando mount
<Nergal> el gparted me lo reconoce
<Nergal> y desppués?
<Nergal> mount /sdb  /media/dondequiera ??
<Nergal> me falta lo de antes de sdb
<cosme> pero antes tienes que crear el directorio "dondequiera"
<cosme> te refieres a lo del sistema de archivos?
<cosme> creo que es el parámetro -t
<Nergal> se que hay algo antes de /sdb
<braiam> Nergal, en realidad es «sudo mkdir /media/dondequiera && mount /dev/sdb /media/dondequiera»
<Nergal> gracias braiam !!
<cosme> y por cierto /sdb no te va a funcionar
<cosme> en tal caso sería /sdb1
<braiam> cosme, siquiera /sdb1
<braiam> es /dev/sdb1
<cosme> braiam, ahorrar palabras...
<braiam> no creo que mount entienda de ahorros...
<Nergal> porque no funcionará /dev/sdb ??
<Nergal> yo pruebo los dos
<cosme> Nergal, porque el sistema monta particiones
<cosme> no unidades
<braiam> Nergal, falta seleccionar la particion
<cosme> si una unidad no tiene particiones
<cosme> se considera que tiene una sola partición que ocupa todo el espacio de la misma
<cosme> es decir sdx1
<Nergal> ah
<Nergal> ok
<cosme> donde x es la letra de la unidad
<braiam> o hdx1
<Nergal> es que la etiqueta de gparted
<Nergal> ponía sdb
<Nergal> sólo
<cosme> braiam, hd creo que ya no se usa
<Nergal> ok, gracias!
<braiam> Nergal, creo entonces que la unidad no esta formateada
<julio> cosme, entonces no se podra instalar siempre?
<cosme> Nergal, en gparted pone sdb solo porque se refiere a la unidad
<cosme> pero luego en los gráficos manejas particiones
<cosme> julio, no te entiendo
<cosme> instalar siempre¿?
<braiam> siempre es un sinonimo para nunca O.o
<braiam> y un cliche
<Nergal> vaya
<cosme> braiam, a ti te entiendo menos xD
<Nergal> resulta que me equivoqué
<Nergal> el gparted no estaba detectando
<Nergal> el usb nuevo
<Nergal> sino el usb live
<Nergal> y lo he montado dos veces
<braiam> ... xD???
<Nergal> sí, eso iba a poner
<Nergal> XD
<julio> cosme, es q como te decia con los drivers de ubuntu no tengo funcionalidad 3d y unity no arranca
<Nergal> eso me pasa a mi también
<julio> cosme, ademas q no puedo modificar la resolucion
<Nergal> ahora mismo
<cosme> julio, siento decirte que no tengo ni idea de como ayudarte con el controlador propietario
<Nergal> claro, XD, por eso no podía desmontar esa partición!! todo el sistema operativo está estrayendose de esa partición  XD
<cosme> en principio con lo que te dije ayer no deberías tener ningún problema
<braiam> julio, ve a ati.com y busca tu driver
<cosme> braiam, ya lo ha hecho ayer
<braiam> http://www.amd.com/us/products/desktop/graphics/ati-radeon-hd-4000/hd-4830/Pages/ati-radeon-hd-4830-overview.aspx
<cosme> braiam, ya lo ha hecho y no le ha funcionado
<Nergal> bueno, me despido
<Nergal> salud!
<cosme> xao
<braiam> desinstalo el driver libre??
<cosme> no
<cosme> instalo el controlador propietario fglrx
<cosme> tanto del repo de Ubuntu como de la web oficial
<braiam> sin desinstalar el libre
<cosme> y en ambos casos -> pantallazo negro
<cosme> braiam, no es necesario hacer eso
<cosme> el instalador del controlador propietario bloquea la carga del libre al instalar un fichero de configuración en /etc/modprobe.d
<braiam> son drivers del 2010 D:
<cosme> julio, lo único que se me ocurre es que tu gráfica no sea algo "estandar"
<braiam> aca la solución http://support.amd.com/us/kbarticles/Pages/GPU83ATICatalystLinuxHotfix.aspx
<braiam> Issue Description:
<cosme> es decir, quizás es un modelo integrado en la placa base o algo por el estilo que no lo reconoce el controlador propietario
<braiam> Complete system crashes on boot up
<cosme> braiam, ese enlace es de un bug relacionado con la versión 10.9 de fglrx
<cosme> la última versión es la 11.9
<braiam> Other Linux distributions and versions may also be affected now or in the future as Linux distributors deploy the security update for CVE-2010-3081
<braiam> ahí esta la frase magica
<julio> cosme, entonces solo me queda esperar a q salga una nueva version
<braiam> y al parecer el parche no fue retroactivo, por lo que hay que aplicarselo a versiones posteriores de los drivers (malditos devs)
<cosme> braiam, que ese parche es muuuu viejo
<braiam> las nuevas versiones solo traerán soluciones para las nuevas tarjetas...
<braiam> cosme, pero se produjo cuando la tarjeta todavía tenía vigencia
<cosme> vigencia?
<braiam> era lo "nuevo"
<braiam> ahora es lo "viejo"
<braiam> tarjeta grafica con edad mayor a 4-6 meses es vieja
<braiam> la mia es del dic 2010 y ya esta en Legacy T_T
<cosme> ¿qué modelo tienes?
<braiam> HD 69xx
<cosme> esto...
<cosme> braiam, según lo que sé no hay ninguna HD en legacy
<cosme> yo tengo una radeon HD 3470 y aún está soportada
<cosme> el controlador propietario soporta desde la serie HD 2000
<braiam> que???
<braiam> HD??
<braiam> que rayos
<cosme> ¿?
<cosme> que pasa?
<braiam> de donde yo me habré sacado eso...
<braiam> no puedo comprar una HD T_T
<Dj_Dexter> bollullera:  wenas :)
<Dj_Dexter> me parece nick conocido :)
<cosme> braiam,
<cosme> <braiam> HD 69xx
<cosme> entonces que modelo es ese?
<julio> cosme, una consulta al iniciar ubuntu tengo el siguiente error: alert /var/log/exim4/paniclog
<julio> cosme, que solucion le puedo dar a ese error
<ElVillano> saludos a todos
<rengo> holas buenas noches
<rengo> se puede en ubuntu configurar para ponery sacar hds sata en caliente?
<Dj_Dexter> hola rengo :)
<rengo> holas Dj_Dexter
<Dj_Dexter> mmm mientras no saques el principal que use la distro
<Dj_Dexter> si no erro, SATA permite coneccion-desconeccion al caliente
<rengo> sata permite duda es como configura
<Dj_Dexter> pero solo desde la segunda generacion de SATA
<rengo> pueda hacer en caliente
<rengo> lo se sata 2 o 3g
<rengo> como configura?
<rengo> quiero hacerlo mi server comprarme case para hacer eso exite
<rengo> ponerlos bahilas 5/14
<rengo> Dj_Dexter:  entediste?
<Dj_Dexter> si
<Dj_Dexter> pero desde la SATAii la SATA 2
<Dj_Dexter> como te decia .. la primera no permite ...
<Dj_Dexter> igual que ese IDE o PATA ahora llamado asi
<rengo> Dj_Dexter:  lo se duda hard exite
<Dj_Dexter> ok :D
#ubuntu-es 2011-10-11
<braiam> rengo, no creo que tengas que configurar nada, simplemente desmonta el disco como si fuese un usb y listo :)
<ElVillano> mi ubuntu 11.4 no se inicia que puede estar pasando, se inicia el arranque y  dise que hay error en no-ip y se quesa alli
<braiam> ElVillano, tienes configurado inadyn u otro programa para manejar DNS dinamicos??
<ElVillano> no no tengo
<braiam> puedes iniciar en modo de recuperación??
<ElVillano> braiam: cuando inicio ni me aparece el grub
<ElVillano> como puedo hacer que aparesca el grub
<rengo> braiam:  eso pieso sepude u gracias. duda exite hard como ese tipo como epoca hds ide pero ahora sata.  es decir frontamente bahias 51/4 hacer eso.
<braiam> ElVillano, presiona ESC durante el arranque
<ElVillano> ahhhhhh ok dejame ver ya regrso
<braiam> rengo, no se mucho de rails de servidores
<rengo> relidadparami server pero realidad pude en ambos
<rengo> braiam:  eso adivinastye espara server pero se pude pc ubuntu desktop
<braiam> yo desmonto usb's en caliente (por que están caliente)
<rengo> braim si usb se pude a si
<rengo> caliente forma decir sacar poner sin apagarlas pcsoservers
<rengo> *pcs o servers
<rengo> usb se hace eso y sata 2 tambien se pude pero depende So o driversy hard
<braiam> si el problema es que sata2 es el que lo hace, el SO/tarjeta madre se adapta a ello
<rengo> barim si pero tambien depende drivers soporte eso
<rengo> caso otro So vine drivers en la mother para soporte eso si no genericos no te dejan.
<rengo> igual So u mother te dejan
<rengo> tiene ser todo. brasim
<rengo> SO drivers y mother
<rengo> ahora se se pude ubuntu uiero hard para eso
<rengo> duda es como es como consigue como se dice
<rengo> pongo baias 5/14
<rengo> a si puedo sacar poner frontamente estado siempre ensendida
<braiam> si todo (disco duro, tarjeta madre y SO) soporta hotswap, entonces sí
<braiam> en otro caso te conviene investigar un poco más
<rengo> bri seguis olvidando drivers tambien
<rengo> investigar hard eso quiero
<rengo> quiero comprarmelo
<ric1313> Disculpen?
<ric1313> Hay alguien aquí?
<ric1313> Someone here?
<ric1313> I need help with my Ubuntu 10.04, please!
<braiam> !en ric1313
<kubot> ric1313: This is a spanish channel, please go to #ubuntu for english support.
<ric1313> Disculpen, pensé que no había nadie aquí! Gracias por responder! Me podrías ayudar? :)
<braiam> simplemente pregunta...
<ric1313> Ok, es recién instalé Ubuntu (10.04) y he tenido muchos problemas con la conexión a internet, no es de muy buena calidad pero en windows descargaba a 13 KB/s pero aquí en ubuntu no sube de 450 B/s !! que será el problema??
<braiam> ric1313, usas dialup???
<ric1313> mi conexion es de acceso telefonico, uso mi nokia como modem!! Ubuntu lo reconoce en cuanto conecto el celular!!
<godsmacko> buenas noches
<godsmacko> disculpen, alguien que me pueda ayudar, he instalado ubuntu 11.4, no lo usaba desde el 6.10 si no estoy mal, y veo que han cambiado varias cosas, el problema que tengo es que ahora no inicia bien el windows 7, cuando lo selecciono inicia y me aparece una pantalla donde dice iniciar recuperacion de windows, cosa que tampoco funciona, si doy iniciar windows normalmente intenta iniciar pero se reinicia, intento bootear el disco de windows 7 y no lo lee
<godsmacko> hay que hacer alguna configuracion para el booteo?
<ric1313> a mi me paso en mi antigu
<ric1313> windows vista, y la solucion que me dieron fue formatear... :(
<fredd> en mi caso arranca normal, lo que si aparecen dos particiones windows..
<godsmacko> a mi me aparecen las particiones de windows, pero por ejemplo, cuando instale ubuntu ya tenia particionado, asi que no toque ni la particion de recuperacion ni del sistema
<godsmacko> ahora intento iniciar, la recuperacion y se va al grub, intento iniciar windows y se reinicia o aparece el error que digo, intento bootear el disco y no arranca
<godsmacko> el disco lo probe en otra pc y arranca bien, bootie el disco de ubuntu y tambien arranca
<fredd> desdeotra pc arranca ubuntu y win? los dos bien?
<godsmacko> en otra pc solo tengo windows, lo que digo es que en esa probe el booteo y si funciona bien, en la lap (que es donde tengo el problema) solo bootea el de ubuntu, el de windows no
<godsmacko> por eso pregunto si hay que hacer alguna configuracion, no se si sirva de informacion, el disco de windows que tengo es un TODO EN UNO
<godsmacko> pero el lio principal, para no enredar tanto es, que no inicia windows 7, no inicia la particion de recuperacion ni bootea el disco de windows 7
<godsmacko> bueno regreso en un rato intentare de nuevo
<juliands> buenas, alguien sabe binario?
<fredd> binario?
<fredd> chiste--> En el mundo hay 10 tipos de personas, los que saben binario y los que no!
<casa> hola, alguien sabe como ordenar mucho texto en una sola linea? algo asi como para pegar en el terminal sin que los tome como comandos separados
<ivancp> casa: puedes explicar mejor tu intención
<braiam> --help
<casa> ivancp, gracias, pero lo he solucionado, lo que queria era instalar una lista grande de paquetes mediante aptitude, pero el terminal me los separaba pensando que eran comandos individuales
<jtomasrl_> saben como arregle el problema con una ati hd 4550 en ubuntu 11.04?
<Lithos84> ¡Hola! ¿Hay algún modo de iniciar LXDE sin el panel?
<xangua> Lithos84: como ya te dijo el mama, quítalo de la lista de inicio ;)
<xangua> no uso xfce así que ni idea de como hacerlo, en gnome lo haces desde el editor de configuraciones del mismo
<Lithos84> xangua: Gracias, pero no hay ningún opción así en la lista del inicio. Además, uso LXDE, no Xfce.
<xangua> eso, es lo mismo no lo uso :P
<xangua> está en canal de #xubuntu también
<Lithos84> xangua: Como dije, no es Xfce sino LXDE. Pregunto aquí porque en #lubuntu no me responde.
<xangua> #lubuntu agg bueno tu me entiendes
<xangua> !alis
<kubot> alis es el servicio para buscar canales en freenode, « /msg alis list *algo* » | « /msg alis help » para ver la ayuda.
<xangua> también está #lxde creo
<Lithos84> xangua: Gracias.
<ramrebol_> que tan fuerte es el cambio desde ubuntu a debian??  lo que pasa es que estoy aburrido de estar formatiando cada 6 meses, y para que estamos con cosas, si no se formatea el pc no anda al 100%
<maximiliano> necesito ayuda, he perdido el audio en mi equipo tengo ubuntu 11.04
<ramrebol_> maximiliano: la respuesta frecuente: ha probado reiniciar el equipo? (por lo menos cerrar sesion)
<maximiliano> si
<maximiliano> y nada
<xangua> ramrebol_: o puedes simplemente quedarte en la versión LTS y actualizar cada dos años
<ramrebol_> sabes como ocurrio?
<xangua> como debian más o menos
<ramrebol_> maximiliano: sabes como ocurrio?  estabas haciendo algo especial?
<Yukiteru> ramrebol_, o te quedas en LTS o te vas a Stable en Debian
<maximiliano> no la verdad no, de un momento a otro me di cuenta de que ya no tenia sonido, lo más curioso es que cuando voy a las configuraciones y veo en sonido, pongo la prueba de los altoparlantes y se escucha el pequeño sonido, pero cuando quiero reproducir algo no se escucha nada
<ramrebol_> xangua: es que de acuerdo a mi experiencia, si no se formatea cada 6 meses el pc no anda al optimo. No se si eso cambie si me voy al stable de debian
<arp-> ?
<xangua> esto es linux, no windows :/
<ramrebol_> Yukiteru: justo estoy pensando eso: irme al Stable de Debian. Pero tengo temor de que sea mas complicado instalar cosas. Cada cuanto sera aconsejable formatiarlo?
<arp-> disculpen que me meta pero..
<Yukiteru> ramrebol_, eso no es cierto
<ramrebol_> xangua: disculpa, en mi vida he usado windows
<arp-> incluso dando 1 peso por Windows.. no es necesario formatear cada 6 meses
<arp-> eso ya es un mal usuario... que no sabe mantener su sistema
<Yukiteru> ramrebol_, instalar cosas en debian es tan facil como buscar synaptic y buscar el paquete que deseas
<ramrebol_> maximiliano: probaste distintas configuraciones de sonido??  a veces se soluciona con eso.
<Yukiteru> incluso en Squeeze está la primera version de Software Center de Ubuntu
<xangua> err... y esto es ubuntu, no debian :P
<maximiliano> tengo todo activado y está todo con su máximo volumen..
<Yukiteru> ramrebol_, lo que si te recomiendo es que si vas a instalar uses el DVD 1
<Yukiteru> xangua, yo ando con un Debian y estoy en Ubuntu
<ramrebol_> disculpen, pero no veo como puedo usar mal el sistema. Ni siquiera instalo muchas cosas.
<Yukiteru> XD
<arp-> Debian no lo sabe apreovechar como Desktop cualquiera..
<arp-> eso ya es un problema de entrada
<Yukiteru> ramrebol_, que has hecho, cual es tu problema??
<Yukiteru> arp-, creo que esa concepción es errada
<Yukiteru> de verdad, si eso fuera cierto lucid sería inusable
<xangua> para hablar de debian esta el canal de debian...
<arp-> Yukiteru debian no es un sistema en su escencia un desktop
<Yukiteru> lucid es casi lo mismo que Squeeze
<arp-> ahora.. puede usarse como desktop?
<arp-> claro...
<arp-> el que sepa usarlo
<arp-> ahaha
<Yukiteru> arp-, eso es cierto no es para desktop
<arp-> y administrarlo
<arp-> en sus diferentes ramas
<Yukiteru> pero puede usarse en ese ambito
<arp-> si
<Yukiteru> arp-, eso no es cierto
<arp-> exacto, puede usarse
<xangua> !debian
<kubot> debian es una distribución GNU/Linux, en la cual se basa !ubuntu. Soporte en #debian-es
<Yukiteru> ya te dije, si Squeeze fuera inusable entonces Lucid tambien lo seria
<ramrebol_> maximiliano: disculpa, pero no sabria que mas hacer. Si antes tenias audio y de un momento a otro no, sin instalar nada pensaria que se cambio alguna configuracion.
<Yukiteru> arp-, creo que es correcto no desvirtuar las cosas en ese aspecto
<arp-> Yukiteru xD
<Yukiteru> arp-, es cierto man XD
<Yukiteru> te lo digo porque he usado muchas distros, como muchos seguramente ya lo han hecho
<xangua> !ot | Yukiteru
<kubot> Yukiteru: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » ¡Gracias!
<Yukiteru> y el manejo de Debian y Ubuntu es muy parecido
<arp-> es parecido..
<Yukiteru> xangua, ok ya entendi
<Yukiteru> XD
<arp-> pero Ubuntu viene a resolver justamente un aspecto con el que usuario basicos o nulos no venen a lidiar de entrada
<arp-> es algo redondito armado y funcional..
<arp-> en fin.
<Yukiteru> arp-, instalar firmware de una XD
<ramrebol_> a todo eso, mi unico problema es que cada vez arranca mas lento el sistema. Ese es mi unico punto en contra. Pero quizas me es "mas barato" revisar que cosas se estan cargando al inicio y cortar las innecesarias. Y problema resuelto :P
<arp-> ramrebol_ la cosa es buscar el motivo por que tu sistema se alentiza
<Yukiteru> ramrebol_, si tienes lento el sistema rcconf + deborphan + kernel a mano = solución de tu problema
<maximiliano> ramrebol_, muchas gracias por tu tiempo
<maximiliano> quiero aprender diseño web para hacer sitios web y tambien programación.....en linux y espcíficamente en ubuntu encontraré todas las herramientas necesarias?
<Yukiteru> maximiliano, si por supuesto
<Yukiteru> maximiliano, para que tengas una idea
<Yukiteru> la mayoria de las nuevas tecnologías web, python, ruby, php son proyectos opensources
<maximiliano> ya...
<maximiliano> y cuales serían esas herramientas?
<arp-> maximiliano tu pergunta es similar a decir.. que puedo usa para escribir un TXT
<Yukiteru> bluefish, cualquier ide liviano para php, python, ruby
<Yukiteru> maquetta
<ramrebol_> emacs
<arp-> emacs
<Yukiteru> maquetta es excelente le estuve dando una mirada y se mira interesante para desarrollo html5
<arp-> o el amigo "vim"
<Yukiteru> nano XD
<arp-> nano nah
<arp-> nano es un asco
<Yukiteru> naaahh mentira XD
<arp-> jajja
<arp-> es mala palabra!
<Yukiteru> vim es bueno para eso
<arp-> ahaha
<Yukiteru> nano es para edición sencilla en consola
<maximiliano> maqetta es un IDE?
<maximiliano> para html 5
<maximiliano> ?
<Yukiteru> yes
<maximiliano> entonces necesito aprernder html lo que es distinto de html5?
<Yukiteru> maximiliano, no te hagas XD
<arp-> e
<arp-> ?
<arp-> j0
<maximiliano> la verdad no lo sé
<Yukiteru> http://maqetta.org/ << maquetta muy interesante proyecto
<arp-> html5 integra .net?
<xangua> yo quiero aprender a hacer videos flash con html5 :3
<Yukiteru> arp-, no
<arp-> que bueno
<arp-> xD
<Yukiteru> gracia a dios no tienes nada que ver con esa cochinada
<arp-> jajaj
<arp-> me sacaste un peso de encima
<arp-> ahaha
<Yukiteru> maximiliano, comienza por leer como se diseña una web
<arp-> asi es
<arp-> xD
<Yukiteru> maximiliano, y que html, php, python, ruby, apache, postgresql
<arp-> y luego empeza a leer una introduccion al estandard HTML
<Yukiteru> sqlite3
<Yukiteru> mongodb tambien ayuda en ocasiones
<Yukiteru> rubyonrail
<Yukiteru> django
<Yukiteru> una larga lista de etceteras, que resultan ser proyectos opensources y que son el motor de la mayoria de la web 2.0
<arp-> gracias a dios youtube esta migrando a html5 sus videos
<Yukiteru> si me dices que linux no te sirve para eso, te abofeteo XD
<arp-> Flash debe extinguirse
<ramrebol_> Yukiteru: estoy revisando los comandos que me dijiste. Creo que me seran de gran utilidad ^.^
<Yukiteru> ramrebol_, no son comandos
<Yukiteru> ¬_¬
<arp-> oO
<maximiliano> y existen tutoriales para aprender hacer animaciones en html5 para no hacerlo en flash?
<ramrebol_> Yukiteru: si lo tecleo en la terminal y funciona para mi es un comando :P
<Yukiteru> son programas, lenguajes de programación que te serviran para eso
<Yukiteru> ramrebol_, equivocado
<Yukiteru> html no es un comando en ninguna consola linux
<Yukiteru> ramrebol_, comience a leer que le queda largo camino
<Yukiteru> XDD
<arp-> Yukiteru yo lo que haria seria primero introducirme al sistema web en general, un curso de diseño basico y luego por ejemplo ver algo basico de PHP/Mysql
<ramrebol_> Yukiteru: me referia a rcconf y deborphan
<ramrebol_> ¬¬
<Yukiteru> ramrebol_, ok
<arp-> que ya permite hacer cosas buenas
<Yukiteru> arp-, la mejor forma de hacer eso es
<arp-> es lo mas comun de aprender
<arp-> pero tiene que sentarse a leer...
<Yukiteru> montar un server virtual con VMbox ponerte apache, postgresql y montar tu server
<arp-> sep
<arp-> o localmente
<arp-> puede instalar un Xamp / Lamp
<Yukiteru> prefiero el server
<arp-> para empezar algo rapido
<arp-> pero bueh..
<arp-> como mas le guste
<Yukiteru> con el server virtual tu navegador hace la petición a un ip distinta de localhost y puedas hacer mejores pruebas
<Yukiteru> ademas con eso aprendes a montar un server con una configuración respetable xD
<arp-> Yukiteru vas hacer lo mismo localmente, podes incluso simular DNS's
<arp-> no es problema
<arp-> pero bueh
<arp-> cuestion de gustos
<Yukiteru> arp-, si pero en mi vision, ensucio mi sistema con un server local
<Yukiteru> XDD
<Yukiteru> cosa de gusto cierto XD
<arp-> o se instale un debian chico en una VM
<arp-> y meta el server ahi
<arp-> en fin
<Yukiteru> como sea el resultado es...linux es multifacetico
<Yukiteru> te sirve para probar de todo
<Yukiteru> desde una microplaca hasta un mounstruo computacional
<Yukiteru> la decisión es tuya
<cvalero> hola a todos
<rydenpf> hola gente una pregunta, cuando sale ubuntu 11.10¿? se que está muy cerca su salida, pero me llamó mucho la atención no ver el tipico conteo regresivo de días en un site
<rydenpf> desde ya muchas gracias
<rydenpf> me quedaré un rato esperando la respuesta
<BoF> alguien usa cairo?
<fzeta> compañía buenos días...
<jesuselifelet> cometi un pequeño error y es que remplace iconos y no hice una copia en /usr/share/kde4/apps/desktoptheme/default/
<jesuselifelet> algun comando para descargar de nuevo los iconos?
<guampa> alguien usa pam-usb ?
<deep_p> Hola
<deep_p> tengo un problema: conecto mi disco duro externo y se monta automáticamente pero no aparece ninguno de los archivos que hay dentro (uso ubuntu 11.04), alguien sabe qué puedo hacer?
<deep_p> nadie sabe?¿?
<guampa> deep_p: si vas a propiedades de la unidad te muestra que tiene espacio ocupado?
<deep_p> guampa, si
<deep_p> guampa: me dice exactamente la cantidad de gb que hay usados y libres
<guampa> fijate desde una terminal a ver si te lista los archivos
<guampa> sabes como?
<deep_p> tiene que estar en la carpeta media no?
<guampa> si /media
<guampa> ls /media
<deep_p> me dice: ls: leyendo el directorio .: Error de entrada/salida
<guampa> pusiste ls /media o ls /media/tupendrive ?
<deep_p> no, entre en cd media, después cd mipendrive y después ls, es decir, hice ls en meida/mipendrive/
<guampa> ok
<guampa> bueno es posible que tenga un error el pendrive o menos probablemente el puerto usb
<deep_p> ya pero tengo otros dos ordenadores, uno con guindous y otro mac y los dos me lo reconocen...¿?
<guampa> probaste en otro puerto usb?
<deep_p> ahora que lo dices, voy a probar a encufarlo en otro puerto
<deep_p> nada, lo mismo. Lo extraño es que cada vez que enchufo  el disco duro siempre se me montan automáticamente un cd virtual de iomega y después el discoduro en cuestión, esto me pasa en los otros dos ordenadores también. El caso es que en ubuntu me monta el cd virtual y dentro aparece el ejecutable de iomega, también monta el disco duro pero en él no aparecen ningún archivo
<guampa> que clase de dispositivo es exactamente?
<guampa> un flash un lector sata externo
<deep_p> no sé muy bien a qué te refieres. Es un disco duro externo de 500gb que va por usb, marca iomega
<guampa> que te dice "lsusb | grep -i iomega" ?
<deep_p> guampa: me dice "Bus 001 Device 008: ID 059b:0070 Iomega Corp."
<guampa> ok
<guampa> deep_p: podes pasarme una salida por pastebin? tail -n500 /var/log/messages
<deep_p> quieres decir que haga en la terminal "tail -n500 /var/log/messages"?
<deep_p> en /var/log/ no me aparece ninguna carpeta ni archivo que se llame messages...
<guampa> que te devuelve "lsb_release | tail -n1" ?
<deep_p> guampa: No LSB modules are available
<guampa> bueno, para pegar por pastebin te sugiero instalar el programa pastebinit (sudo apt-get install pastebinit)
<guampa> te facilita el compartir salida de texto por pastebin aca
<deep_p> ah, ok, voy a hacerlo... es que soy novato
<guampa> no hay problema
<deep_p> vale, ya he instalado pastebinit y ya he hecho lsb_release | tail -n1, ahora cómo debo pegarte exactamente lo que me sale?
<guampa> ya me dijiste arriba lo que te devuelve, lo que tendriamos que ver son los logs
<guampa> hace "ls -l /var/log | pastebinit"
<guampa> y pega aca el url que te devuelve
<deep_p> ah, es que entré en synaptic e instalé el programa (o lo que sea) lsb, y ahora me devuelve otro resultado. Te lo he pegado en http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/706036/ por si te sirve...
<guampa> bien, y "ls -l /var/log | pastebinit" ?
<deep_p> ok, a lo último que me dijiste me devuelve esto: http://paste.ubuntu.com/706039/
<guampa> bueno, aver syslog: "tail -n500 /var/log/syslog | pastebinit"
<deep_p> http://paste.ubuntu.com/706040/
<deep_p> guampa: recibiste mi pastebin?
<guampa> si
<deep_p> ah perdona
<dannyLopez> buenas, como se llama el proceso que levanta la red inalambrica y cableada en gnome? (10.04)
<guampa> dannyLopez: network manager
<guampa> deep_p: tu drive iomega creo que se conecta de alguna manera no estandar, pero no puedo identificar cual es
<guampa> que modelo exactamente es?
<dannyLopez> guampa: me dice "no such file"
<guampa> dannyLopez: si queres iniciarlo / reiniciarlo tenes que correr "sudo invoke-rc.d network-manager start"  (o restart)
<dannyLopez> a ok gracias
<deep_p> pues en la carcasa pone iomega eGO modelo RPHD-UG3. De todos modos reinstalé mi ubuntu 11.04 hace unos cuatro días, que yo sepa antes de eso (también con ubuntu 11.04) funcionaba bien...
<guampa> has cambiado alguna configuración del drive?
<deep_p> no
<guampa> no encontre nada, solo se me ocurre que intentes montarlo a mano a ver si anda. no es mucho
<deep_p> joder, lo cierto es que el 11.04 me viene dando muchos problemas, tengo unas ganas de que salta el 11.10...
<deep_p> cómo lo monto a mano?
<guampa> el disco ese tiene para enchufarlo a un transformador tambien?
<guampa> de alimentacion?
<deep_p> no, sólo usb
<guampa> parece que se reseteara solo
<deep_p> te agradezco muchísimo tu ayuda guampa, no te preocupes, algo me dice que la nueva versión de ubuntu me solucionará éste y otros problemas...
<guampa> ojala
<deep_p> lo dicho, muchísimas gracias... voy a probar a enchufarlo en en portatil de un amigo que también tiene 11.04 a ver qué pasa...
<guampa> ok
<deep_p> ciao
<dannyLopez> en awesome no he instalado feh y me muestra el fondo por defecto de ubuntu y cuando inicio nautilus me muestra mi fondo pero como una ventana :S
<voyager1> alguno sabe donde puedo buscar la configuración adecuada para poderme ver mis correos msn en mi evolution 11.04?
<voyager1> en mi ubuntu 11.04 me refiero
<Damian> Muy buenas tengo una consulta sobre impresion si alguien me puede ayudar
<Damian> yo noto que las impresiones son mejor en windows que en linux y queria saber como puedo hacer que imprima con igual calidad en linux que en windows
<voyager1> alguno sabe como puedo configurar mi e
<voyager1> alguno sabe como puedo configurar mi evolution en ubuntu 11.10 (gnome) para poder ver mis correos msn en el evolution?
<xangua> 11.10 no está soportado aquí
<xangua> y hotmail soporta pop3 desde hace más de dos años
<Damian> Hola alguien tiene ganas de ayudar?
<Damian> se ve que no ¬¬
<xangua> no creo que tengan ganas de usar sus poderes psíquicos para saber cuál es tú problema ;)
<Damian> es que mejor preguntar si tienen ganas
<Damian> antes que largar preguntas
<xangua> es lo mismo que decir....nada
<Damian> es que como varias he preguntado y nada
<Damian> entonces no sabes si es que no saben o no tienen ganas
<Damian> "Recordar que muchos usuarios están empezando y hay que ayudarles"
<Damian> :P bien igual
<xangua> recordad que la bola de cristal se rompió y nadie puede adivinar tus problemas ;)
<pipo65> Dj_Dexter: pana
<pipo65> que cuentas
<jajajaja> hi
<jajajaja> your speetch spanish?
<pipo65> yes
<jajajaja> i help
<Inframundo> jajajaja por algo el -es loco!
<jajajaja> pio podes ayudar?
<Inframundo> jajajaja spain please.
<pipo65> ya te dije que yes
<jajajaja> quiero puden hacerme sthelt en el server?
<jajajaja> no quiero se vean mi ip los canales. usteds tiene esa funcion anonimato en el server?
<xangua> jajajaja: pide un cloack en #freenode
<xangua> pd. tienes que tener tu nick registrado
<dannyLopez> !cloack jajajaja
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'cloack'.
<xangua> cloak*
<dannyLopez> !cloak jajajaja
<kubot> jajajaja: To get any kind of cloak (ubuntu member or any other kind) you first need to set up your nick as detailed in this FAQ: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup -  For Ubuntu member cloaks, ask in #ubuntu-irc and provide your launchpad page, for unaffiliated ones, ask in #freenode.
<jajajaja> quiero poner nueva identidady no sepan mi ip public
<dannyLopez> xangua: error de dedos
<jajajaja> es clock?
<pipo65> hola xangua
<jajajaja> dannyLopez:  que es clock?
<dannyLopez> jajajaja: read to kubot
<pipo65> no sabes q pasa con lubuntu.net
<Dj_Dexter> pipo65:  wenas :)
<pipo65> hola Dj_Dexter
<jajajaja> como tengo hacer ocultarmi ip sea anonimato?
<Dj_Dexter> jajajaja:  puedes pedir 1 clock en #freenode
<dannyLopez> jajajaja: que idioma hablas?
<Dj_Dexter>  /stats -p si no erro muestra el staff que este ahi
<jajajaja> quiero un |clock
<pipo65> jajajaja: 5:33
<Dj_Dexter> jajajaja:  se que eres rengo :O
<Dj_Dexter> :D
<pipo65> Dj_Dexter: es un rengo pidiendo la hora
<Dj_Dexter> si xDDD
<Dj_Dexter> :O LOL
<Dj_Dexter> jajajaja:  se dice cloak
<Dj_Dexter> :D
<icaro440> por que todos estan riendo? xDDD
<Dj_Dexter> icaro440: :DDDD xDD wenas :)
<icaro440> jajaja hola jajaja
<icaro440> xD
<Dj_Dexter> xD
<jajajaja> !cloak
<kubot> To get any kind of cloak (ubuntu member or any other kind) you first need to set up your nick as detailed in this FAQ: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup -  For Ubuntu member cloaks, ask in #ubuntu-irc and provide your launchpad page, for unaffiliated ones, ask in #freenode.
<jajajaja> tengo hacer dice esas intrucciones?
<Dj_Dexter> si jajajaja :D
<Dj_Dexter> y pedir el cloak en freenode
<Dj_Dexter> el cloack defecto es unaffiliated/nick-user
<jajajaja> pedon ahora entedi
<jajajaja> confundi de canal
<Dj_Dexter> cloakc
<Dj_Dexter> jajajaja:  ok :)
<jajajaja> pensaba estaba de freenode
<Dj_Dexter> en freenode lo pides en ingles :D
<Dj_Dexter> ese favor
<jajajaja> si como? no se ingles
<Dj_Dexter> y seguir primero esas instrucciones que salia en http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<Dj_Dexter> ñas
<Dj_Dexter> :/
<jajajaja> dice paginano exite
<rbndj8> buenas
<rbndj8> tengo un problema cuando intedo ver los trailers de la pagina de apple trailers el firefox me da un error
<rbndj8> osea el firefox se cierra
<rbndj8> me pueden ayudar
<rbndj8> hello
<rbndj8> ayuidaaaaaaaaaaa
<dannyLopez> rbndj8: que version de FF tenes?
<rbndj8> yo actualice a ubuntu 11.4
<dannyLopez> que version de FF tenes?
<dannyLopez> en una terminal hace "firefox -v"
<rbndj8> 7.0.1
<file_not_found> hola
<file_not_found> instale cinelerra y no anda el audio de un  archivo mp4
<rbndj8> dannyLopez es la 7.0.1
<file_not_found> virtual int FileMOV::read_samples(double*, int64_t): quicktime_decode_audio failed
<rbndj8> alguien k me ayude
<xblaster> sobre
<rbndj8>  cuando intedo ver los trailers de la pagina de apple trailers el firefox me da un error
<rbndj8>  osea el firefox se cierra
<rbndj8> xblaster en youtube no me da ese problema
<xblaster> ?
<rbndj8> por donde te puedo pasar una captura de pantalla para que veas el error
<xblaster> lo puedes colgar en una pagina..
<xblaster> y me das el link
<rbndj8> xblaster https://plus.google.com/u/0/?hl=es
<xblaster> q es eso..?
<xblaster> http://imageshack.us/
<Marcusfx> alguien de fco de montejo con lugar
<rbndj8> xblaster http://img714.imageshack.us/content_round.php?page=done&l=img714/3259/pantallazook.png
<rbndj8> nesecito ayudaaaaa
<rbndj8>  cuando intedo ver los trailers de la pagina de apple trailers el firefox me da un error
<rbndj8>   osea el firefox se cierra
<cousteau> qué pag?
<cousteau> espera que de repente esto me suena...
<cousteau> eww, se me abre dentro de un plugin de mplayer que no le pega nada a la página
<rbndj8> de esta http://trailers.apple.com/
 * cousteau usa los plugins de mplayer y no los que vienen por defecto en ubuntu
<rbndj8> y como ago para configurarlos
<cousteau> rbndj8, hmm, en Herramientas > Complementos, cuáles tienes?
<rbndj8> en las eramientas del firefox
<cousteau> yo es que lo que tengo instalado es uno que se llama "gecko-mediaplayer"
<cousteau> espera que te digo cómo se llama el que viene por defecto
<cousteau> ah... totem-mozilla, creo
<rbndj8> eston son los que tengo
<rbndj8> http://img521.imageshack.us/img521/7457/pantallazo1qm.png
<nasredim> hola alguien que pueda ayudarme? me instale ubuntu 11.04 actualize y ahora no me aparece grub al arranque y tarda mucho para cargar mi OS alguien sabe como acelerar el inicio?
<rbndj8> cousteau checaste la imagen
<cousteau> rbndj8, sip
<rbndj8> instale el k tienes pero me sigue dando el mismo error
<cousteau> rbndj8, veo que tienes plugins de totem y de vlc mezclados... podrías dejar unos activados y desactivar los otros, a ver si unos van mejor que los otros
<cousteau> la cosa es que en principio sólo puedes tener un plugin de vídeo... si tienes varios supongo que firefox usará el primero que vea en la lista
<cousteau> prueba a deshabilitar el de Totem, por ejemplo
<cousteau> y el DivX y los de VLC
<cousteau> (luego puedes habilitar los de VLC y deshabilitar el de mediaplayer a ver si va mejor)
<__Carlos__> alguien controla de id3v2?
<__Carlos__> alguien controla de id3v2 ?
<dannyLopez> o/
<cousteau> __Carlos__, no, así que usa EasyTag
<rbndj8> cousteau ya funciona gracias
<cousteau> rbndj8, cool, con qué plugin?
<rbndj8> a checa esta pagina en esta no me funciona
<rbndj8> http://telemicro.com.do/canal5/
<Inframundo> rbndj8 ni te carga?
<cousteau> rbndj8, transmite por mms... a lo mejor firefox no sabe cómo abrir mms y le tienes que decir el programa que usar (VLC o mplayer)
<cousteau> (o totem o el que sea)
<__Carlos__> easytag??
<__Carlos__> mmmm...
<Inframundo> Firefox no sabe como abrir esta dirección, porque el protocolo (mms) no está asociado con ningún programa. JAAAAAA!
<__Carlos__> gracias
<cousteau> __Carlos__, es el que uso yo para etiquetar
<__Carlos__> pero prefiero a manita
<cousteau> pues hazlo a mano
<__Carlos__> intento realizar un script que pase por todos los mp3
<__Carlos__> y lo tengo todo
<cousteau> easytag también permite escribir a mano las etiquetas... aunque tiene filtros para deducirlas a partir del nombre de archivo y viceversa
<cousteau> aah, por línea de comandos
<__Carlos__> solo me falta el frame de añadir imagen
<__Carlos__> --apic
<__Carlos__> si
<__Carlos__> exacto
<cousteau> hmm, pues yo en su día lo supe
<__Carlos__> gracias de todas formas
<__Carlos__> a si?
<__Carlos__> yo con saber si estre corchetes, parentesis, comas,...
<__Carlos__> es lo que me esta jodiendo
<cousteau> __Carlos__, ah, creí que te referías a etiquetas id3v2 en general, no al programa id3v2 :/
<cousteau> !man id3v2
<kubot> Failed to parse the manpage for 'id3v2': Section DESCRIPTION not found.
<cousteau> oops
<__Carlos__> id3v --apic XXXX YYYY
<__Carlos__> id3v2 --apic XXXX YYYY
<__Carlos__> programa no
<__Carlos__> comando
<canros> hola a todos
<__Carlos__> bueno
<__Carlos__> de todas formas gracias
<__Carlos__> seguite investigando
<cousteau> __Carlos__, un comando es un programa
<cousteau> __Carlos__, pues como no viene documentada la etiqueta --apic, no sé... ¿qué se supone que debe contener ese campo?
<__Carlos__> bueno si
<__Carlos__> tienes razon
<__Carlos__> creia que te referias a algo mas elaborado
<__Carlos__> ufffff
<__Carlos__> debe contener
<__Carlos__> <Header for 'Attached picture', ID: "APIC">
<__Carlos__>      Text encoding      $xx
<__Carlos__>      MIME type          <text string> $00
<__Carlos__>      Picture type       $xx
<__Carlos__>      Description        <text string according to encoding> $00 (00)
<__Carlos__>      Picture data       <binary data>
<cousteau> vale, eso ya lo veía en la pág que me ha salido en google, quería saber si sabías qué significa
<cousteau> __Carlos__, el programa eyeD3 parece que soporta inclusión de apic, y también está en repositorios
<__Carlos__> son los valores para definir que tipo de imagen es la que se va añadir al fichero
<guampa> !pastebin __Carlos__
<kubot> Carlos__: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<cousteau> ya, pero que a saber cómo se le dice a id3v2 esos valores
<__Carlos__> pues esa es mi duda
<cousteau> __Carlos__, podrías usar eyeD3 en lugar de id3v2
<fzeta> buenas...
<cousteau> estoy viendo el manual y es parecido...
<cousteau> !man eyeD3
<kubot> eyeD3 | eyeD3 Manipulates ID3 tags in mp3 files and is able to read/write andconvert between ID3 v1.0, v1.1, v2.3 and v2.4 tags. | Prueba « man eyeD3 » en una terminal o ver http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/en/man1/eyeD3.1.html
<__Carlos__> ufff
<__Carlos__> muy parecido
<__Carlos__> a lo me tengo que pasar a eyed3
<__Carlos__> le hechare un vistazo
<__Carlos__> de todas formas esto no quedara asi
<__Carlos__> jajajaj
<__Carlos__> bueno
<__Carlos__> pues muchas gracias cousteou
<__Carlos__> ya te contare
<__Carlos__> adeuuu
<cousteau> bye :D
<luis___> hola alguien sabe de cableado de datos informaticos segun norma IEC 61084-1
<mimecar> luis___: pregunta mejor en el canal de offtopic
<mimecar> !ot luis___
<kubot> luis___: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » ¡Gracias!
<luis___> algun canal de redes en español?
<canros> a lo mejor en
<canros> #redeslibres
<canros> alguien sabe algo
<luis___> gracias canros
<canros> de nada
<Triviox> Buenas tardes, tengo una notebook hp 420; y no logro encontrar la configuración del teclado.. este modelo no esta entre las distribuciones predeterminadas que vienen para seleccionar..quizás otro (aunque sea de otra marca) utiliza la misma distribución.. A modo de ejemplo les digo que el @ está dibjutado en la letra Q..  las llaves y parentesis rectos están arriba del shift y a la izquierda del enter , además de lo dicho esas teclas servir
<Triviox> ian tambien para ^ y para ` (los cuales hago con otra tecla de arriba actualmente),.. SI alguien sabe que configuración debo usar, agradeceré me pase la info. Saludos!!!!
<dannyLopez> Triviox: segun lo que leo, creo que seria latinoamerica
<kco> hola alguien sabe si tinyproxy  proxy anonimo de los repos de ubuntu proporciona una ip distinta de la de tu isp
<m4v> kco: no es relevante al canal.
<mimecar> que sentido tiene poner un proxy en tu propia máquina?
<kco> m4v si pues ayer estuve durante mucho tiempo intentando configurarlo y solo conseguir usar este proxy en ubuntu con my ip
<m4v> kco: realmente no sabés como funciona un proxy, y explicar eso no es el propósito del canal. Te diría que vayas a es-ot, pero ya estas baneado de ahí. Así que no tienes muchas opciones.
<kco> m4v si tendre que ir a morir aqui que le vamos hacer
<m4v> solo consultas sobre Ubuntu en este canal.
<kco> permitame la osadia pero hay algun canal en el freenode dedicado a los proxies anonimos para ubuntu?
<m4v> kco: pregunta en #freenode. Sospecho que no.
<juliands> buenas
<cosme> ^_^
<juliands> buenas
<juliands> alguien la tiene clara con programacion aca?
<cosme> juliands, "la tiene clara" ¿?
<juliands> que sepa
<juliands> je
<cosme> juliands, cual es el problema?
<juliands> tengo un problema con el checksum de un protocolo
<juliands> tenes idea algo de eso ?
<mimecar> pregunta mejor en el canal de offtopic
<cosme> ma o menos pero creo que este canal no es el adecuado
<mimecar> !ot juliands
<kubot> juliands: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » ¡Gracias!
<juliands> ok
<juliands> perdon
<mimecar> no pasa nada
<cosme> juliands, entra en #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<kco> si disculpenme otra vez pero hay algun canal sobre ubuntu para usuarios que buscan conocer si hay herramientas equivalentens a las de windows  y sin molestar a nadie?
<cosme> kco, proxys en ubuntu -> tor
<cosme> de canales sobre eso pues ni idea
<kco> cosme resulta que la mayoria de users no conocemos todo el software que hay en los repos de ubuntu y es posible que muchos tarden en averiguar que tal software ya residia en ubuntu
<xangua> y resulta que la mayoría tampoco conoce todos los programas de windows  :P
<cosme> kco, tor creo que no está en el repo de ubuntu
<cosme> tienes que usar los repositorios del proyecto
<kco> yo el 80 por ciento si que lo debo de conocer el que me resulta del todo y extraño todavia es el de ubuntu
<cosme> kco, ¿cual es el problema?
<cosme> dispara
<kco> si resulta que  que en windows nocozco todo el listado y caracteristicas de los clientes proxies mas conocidos pero para ubuntu no y parece que perguntar por ello en este sitio se tabu???
<mimecar> decir que es tabú con todo lo que se ha hablado en offtopic..
<kco> cosme si resulta que  que en windows conozco todo el listado y caracteristicas de los clientes proxies mas conocidos pero para ubuntu no y parece que perguntar por ello en este sitio sea tabu???
<cosme> kco, ni idea de lo que estás hablando
<cosme> pero si te interesan los proxys en Ubuntu, como ya te dije, te recomiendo tor
<kco> cosme cuando haran un tor que anonimice los plugins?
<cosme> kco, con plugins te refieres a flash?
<kco> si entre otros
<cosme> pues ni idea
<cosme> yo no trabajo en ese proyecto
<guampa> kco, no funciona asi, con los conocimientos adecuados podes hacer que cualquier plugin u otra cosa que se conecte por red pase por tor
<guampa> ya se te explico hasta el hartazgo este tema
<kco> guampa eso solo lo consegui usando tails antes llamado incognito pero no se puede instalar en el disco duro
<guampa> no se que es tails, te hablo de cosas basicas como iptables
<guampa> lee todo el material que hay disponible en el sitio de tor, ahi esta documentado
<guampa> una vez que lo leas y lo comprendas vas a tener las respuestas que estas buscando
<kco> guampa tails es el tor que mas anonimiza la web de todos los clientes tor conocidos
<kco> hasta el flash player  segun los resultadosn de los scanners
<guampa> kco, ya te avisamos que este tema esta terminado aca
<kco> guampa yo aun sigo sin saber por que tails puede anonimizar flash player y el tor corriente no y con esto pongo fin al tema
<guampa> si tanto te importa realmente el anonimato, no hay nada que nadie pueda hacer para impedir que aprendas todo lo necesario
<guampa> la doc esta toda disponible en el sitio de tor, consultala y aprendela al pie de la letra
<kco> guampa tails lo puedo usar virtualizado  pero no me gusta verlo con la pantalla reducida en tamaño a traves del virtual box
<guampa> kco: me alegro. vuelvo a pedirte que termines esta discusion
<kco> guampa hay algun virtualizador para ubuntu que no minimice la pantalla de lo que se virtualiza?
<mimecar> kco: pon la máquina virtual en pantalla completa
<kco> con virtual box no encontre la manera de hacerlo
<mimecar> está en los menús
<mimecar> tienes el sistema virtualizado como si fuera real
<kco> lo que hago es coger la iso de tails y la virtualizo con virtual box
<kco> desde el disco duro
<mimecar> virtualbox permite poner la máquina virtual en pantalla completa
<kco> en las funciones del menu yo no vi ninguna opcion para hacerlo
<mimecar> en el menú de virtualbox lo tienes cuando inicias la máquina virtual
<guampa> suele ser la tecla control derecha + F
<kco> ah eso ya es otra cosa  , resulta que virtualbox me funciono muy bien con esa iso pero el efecto de la pantalla reducida me hizo dejar de usarlo
<mimecar> solo será anónimo lo que salga de la máquina virtual si tiene conexión directa a la red
<kco> si funcionaba casi igual de bien  que con la iso real pero a veces se cerraba de sopeton para un debian virtualizado cuanta memoria hbria que destinarle para que funcione con soltura
<mimecar> toda la que tengas
<mimecar> el máximo que te de virtualbox
<mimecar> y 1 CPU dedicada como mínimo
<kco> en virtualbox selecciona para debia unos 512 mb
<kco> la cpu tendria que ser de doble nucleo o dual core o dual?
<mimecar> contra más recursos le des, mejor irá
<midnight> hola a todos
<midnight> soy nuevo en ubuntu
<midnight> y me he descargado un porgrama y no se como funciona
<midnight> alguien me puede ayudar?
<midnight> gracias
<mimecar> !detalles midnight
<kubot> midnight: Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<guampa> que programa midnight?
<midnight> el programa es e bulmages
<midnight> bueno lo que no lo se cargar
<midnight> haber me pone esto
<kco> midnight se trata de un proxy anonimo que es mi tema preferido?
<midnight>  Nota: Debe tener privilegios de root para instalar BulmaGes.  Ejecute los scripts   #installbulmages-server #installbulmages-client
<mimecar> kco: dejalo ya
<midnight> y no se como se hace
<midnight> como he dicho soy nuevo
<mimecar> bulmages no tiene paquetes para ubuntu?
<midnight> mimecar no se como va eso
<cosme> mimecar, tiene para la versión 8.04 y 10.04
<cosme> midnight, que versión de ubuntu usas=
<cosme> ?
<midnight> cosme 11.04
<mimecar> solo veo los archivos del código fuente
<mimecar> pon los enlaces a lo que te has descargado
<midnight> ostra no se donde estan
<Kolnmenky> Hola. Desde hace un par de días he intentado usar Tinychat (que antes funcionaba perfectamente) pero al ingresar siempre obtengo el mismo mensaje: en el centro un icono de flash diciendome que debo descargar la version mas reciente (y tengo la version mas reciente)
<midnight> lo he descargado de programas gratis
<mimecar> midnight: los programas que sean para linux se descargan de su web oficial
<cosme> Kolnmenky, navegador web?
<Kolnmenky> cosme: En todos: Opera, Firefox, Chrome y hasta Epiphany
<cosme> como instalaste el flash player?
<midnight> bueno pues no se mimecar
<cosme> mimecar, midnight http://developer.berlios.de/projects/bulmages/
<cosme> esa es la web oficial
<cosme> o al menos lo parece
<mimecar> cosme: ahí solo veo el código fuente
<Kolnmenky> cosme: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<cosme> Kolnmenky, usas un sistema de 32 o de 64 bits?
<Kolnmenky> lo hice hace poco a ver si funcionaba pero sigue igual
<Kolnmenky> 32 bits
<mimecar> midnight: mandales un correo preguntandoselo
<mimecar> que lo descargues de programasgratis no da nada de confianza
<cosme> Kolnmenky, solo te pasa con tinychat o tambien con otra web que use flash?
<midnight> bueno es que me o he descomprimido en el disco duro y tengo los archivos
<midnight> pero no se hace para cargar el paquete y poder hacer servir el programa
<mimecar> midnight: seguro que bulmages no está en los repositorios?
<mimecar> http://fr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/b/bulmages/
<Kolnmenky> cosme: No, al menos puedo ver videos en Youtube, Dailymotion sin problema
<mimecar> midnight: abre el centro de software de ubuntu
<mimecar> y busca el programa
<cosme> mimecar, esos paquetes son para la versión 10.04 u 8.04
<cosme> mimecar, http://packages.ubuntu.com/source/lucid/bulmages
<cosme> según eso solo hay paquetes para hardy o lucid
<mimecar> mientras cumplas las dependencias no importa
<mimecar> bulmages sale en el repositorio universe de ubuntu
<cosme> Kolnmenky, ¿has probado en otro sistema operativo o en otra instalación?
<cosme> lo digo para descartar que sea un problema de esa web en concreto
<midnight> haber como tengo permisos root
<cosme> midnight, con el comando sudo
<mimecar> midnight: abre el centro de software
<mimecar> NO ejecuteis esos scripts
<Kolnmenky> cosme: No tengo otro sistema operativo, pero un amigo tiene Windows Vista y puede ingresar
<mimecar> midnight: olvidate de esos archivos que has descargado
<cosme> Kolnmenky, has probado a borrar el perfil del navegador?
<cosme> usas algún tipo de filtro javascript o flash?
<Kolnmenky> cosme: No, voy a intentarlo
<midnight> mimecar
<Kolnmenky> hmm en firefox tengo un plugin para bloquear algunos pop-ups pero eso es todo
<midnight> estoy porti
<mimecar> ¿ya has abierto el centro de software?
<cosme> Kolnmenky, ¿has tocado la configuración del flash player?
<Kolnmenky> cosme: Disculpa, pero cómo borro el perfil
<Kolnmenky> cosme: No, no la he tocado
<cousteau> midnight, qué programa?
<cosme> Kolnmenky, es que tampoco creo que sea un problema del perfil
<cosme> ya que si te da el mismo problema con varios navegadores
<cosme> es algo bastante raro
<midnight> empiezo desde el principio mimecar si no te importa
<cosme> ¿puedes pasar una captura de pantalla del mensaje que te aparece?
<cosme> a lo mejor es otra cosa...
<mimecar> abre el centro de software de ubuntu,
<Kolnmenky> por favor podría alguien ingresar a una sala de tinychat y decirme si tiene algun tipo de problema?
<Kolnmenky> ya paso la captura
<midnight> mimecar vale ya lo hice
<mimecar> busca bulmages
<cosme> Kolnmenky, para usar esa web hay que registrase, no?
<dannyLopez> como mato todo proceso relaciona con nautilus?
<midnight> mimecar no esta
<cousteau> Kolnmenky, a mí me entra
<cousteau> no me deja ver nada porque no estoy registrado, pero algo acaba saliendo
<cousteau> pero hay que esperar a que cargue
<mimecar> midnight: si no te sale, mándales un correo a los programadores
<cosme> Kolnmenky, acabo de probarla y también me va
<cosme> con firefox + flash player 11 de 64 bits bajo ubuntu 11.04
<midnight> aque programadores
<mimecar> a los que han hecho bulmages
<mimecar> http://www.iglues.org/
<Kolnmenky> Kolnmenky: Este es el error: http://www.imagebam.com/image/1ce76c153559897
<cousteau> midnight, qué programa es?
<mimecar> Kolnmenky: ¿que versión de flash tienes?
<cosme> Kolnmenky, según esa captura
<cosme> parece que estás usando una versión beta de la web
<midnight> mimecar gracais
<cosme> "The new beta client recommends"
<midnight> gracias*
<Kolnmenky> mimecar: Cómo se si estoy usando la beta
<cousteau> Kolnmenky, estás al día de actualizaciones?
<cosme> Kolnmenky, ¿y no puedes usar una versión estable?
<mimecar> midnight: no se me ocurre otra solución que no sea preguntarles
<cosme> Kolnmenky, si usas algo que está en beta no esperes que funcione sin problemas
<mimecar> recuerda que solo hay que instalar programas de las webs oficiales
<Kolnmenky> cosme: No creo estar usando la beta, porque hace no mucho instale con el flash aid plugin la version esatble
<cousteau> flash aid plugin?
<Kolnmenky> cousteau: si estoy al día con actualizaciones
<mimecar> Kolnmenky: estas usando una versión BETA de la web de chat
<Kolnmenky> un plugin de firefox
<cosme> Kolnmenky, no estoy hablando del plugin flash
<cousteau> Kolnmenky, así que tienes flash 11?
<cosme> hablo de la web
<Kolnmenky> mimecar: ah ya me confundi gracias
<Kolnmenky> me habia confundido*
<cosme> midnight, si te interesa tanto ese programa
<cosme> y no te importa volver a instalar el sistema
<cosme> te recomiendo que instales la versión 10.04 de ubuntu
<cosme> que trae ese programa en su repositorio
<Kolnmenky> es una version beta hmm.. pero por lo que había visto desde el 1 de octubre era beta y me funcionaba bien
<cosme> Kolnmenky, la web o el plugin?
<Kolnmenky> la we
<Kolnmenky> web*
<cosme> Kolnmenky, de todas formas algo en beta significa que no es estable
<cosme> y por tanto es propenso a errores
<cosme> no sé como funciona esa web, pero si puedes te recomiendo que vuelvas a su versión estable
<cosme> y si quieres tambien puedes avisar a los desarrolladores de la misma
<cosme> supongo que debe haber alguna forma de contactar con ellos
<Kolnmenky> cosme: gracias, pero en realidad no sé cómo buscar esa versión "estable"
<cousteau> pero es raro, a mí esa pág me va... Kolnmenky, no tendrás también gnash o swfdec instalado, no?
<Kolnmenky> cousteau: no creo, déjame revisar a ver
<cousteau> mira en Herramientas → Complementos
<Kolnmenky> cousteau: Ya verifique y no tengo ninguno de esos dos instalado
<Kolnmenky> en complementos tengo
<cousteau> vale
<cousteau> pues no sé... ¿le das tiempo al flash para que cargue? tarda un poco
<Kolnmenky> xine, vlc , windows media, quicktime, shockwave so los que están en complementos
<Kolnmenky> le he dado hasta 10 minutos y nada :S
<cousteau> y prueba quitando el bloqueador de pop-ups (aunque yo tengo adblock y flashblock y con que desbloquee el flash me vale)
<cousteau> ah :/
<Kolnmenky> ok voy a quitarlo
<cousteau> pues ni idea entonces
<julio> buenas tardes
<cousteau> o/
<julio> me podrian ayudar a instalar gnome 3 en ubuntu natty
<xangua> julio: lo mejor es no hacerlo
<xangua> si no quieres acabar con un escritorio roto ;) además ya va a salir 11.10
<julio> xangua, cuando sale la nueva version?
<xangua> en unos días
<xangua> noenb #ubuntu dice el topic que el 13
<xangua> en*
<julio> xangua, espero q en esa version funcione mi tarjeta de video
<syaoran> hola
<Mansanken> Hola gente como estas
<Mansanken> necesito por favor que me ayuden con una duda
<chilicuil> !ask Mansanken
<kubot> Mansanken: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<Mansanken> hace tiempo que estoy tratando de conectarme a una red de wifi 40/128-bit de mi vecino y la verdad que no puedo encontrar como hacerlo, encontre un video pero por la indicaciones no lo puedo hacer ¿alguien sabe como hacerlo?
<cosme> Mansanken, estás hablando de crackear una red?
<xangua> no esperes ayuda sobre eso aquí ;)
<Mansanken> je je je me imaginaba pero por las dudas quería preguntar, desde ya muchas gracias, disculpen mi intromisión
<xangua> ajá...
<gl26h> holanda que talca como andamio, tanto time
<Gibzak> hola, tengo una consultita, necesito instalar el paquete netcfg-static, pero es en formato udeb, y no tengo idea que hacer =)
<cousteau> Gibzak, sudo apt-get install netcfg-static   debería valer
<Gibzak> E: No se ha podido localizar el paquete netcfg-static =(
<cosme> Gibzak, pues en el repo está
<cosme> opss, pera
<Gibzak> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/amd64/netcfg-static/1.60ubuntu3
<cosme> es un udeb
<Gibzak> exactamente
<cosme> Gibzak, sudo dpkg -i nombre del paquete
<Gibzak> no se que hacer con un udeb
<cosme> Gibzak, prueba con dpkg
<Gibzak> Ok
<Gibzak> necesito varias dependencias
<Gibzak> como hago para que se descarguen e instalen automáticamente las dependencias ?
<cosme> Gibzak, simple curiosidad
<cosme> ¿para que quieres ese paquete?
<Gibzak> hacer reverse tethering a mi celular
<cosme> Gibzak, ya ya...
<cosme> pero resumiendo
<cousteau> Gibzak, tienes activado el repositorio universe?
<cosme> lo que quieres es usar una IP estatica, no?
<cosme> cousteau, son udebs
<cosme> no debs normales
<cousteau> cosme, pero está en repos
<Gibzak> tengo ubuntu recien instalado
<Gibzak> tengo las cosas por defecto
<cosme> cousteau, pero probo a usar apt-get y no le va
<Gibzak> si cosme, quiero usar una IP estatica
<Gibzak> perdon
<Gibzak> dinamica
<cousteau> cosme, cosa más rara, nunca la había visto
<cosme> Gibzak, pero para eso no necesitas ese paquete
<bim33> hola buenas noches..estoy aqui tranquilamente practicando comandos con la shell y no se q comando se utliza para abrir un .jpg, ustedes me lo sabrian decir?? gracias
<cosme> dinámica? netcfg-static -> configuración estática de red
<Gibzak> pues basicamente lo que quiero hacer es http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=935599
<chilicuil> bim33: puedes usar feh o display
<bim33> ok muchas gracias.
<Gibzak> pero nunca puedo llegar a hacer el netcfg usb0 dhcp
<cousteau> bim33, eog
<cousteau> o gthumb
<cousteau> o display
<cousteau> o cacaview
<Gibzak> y todos los tutoriales que leo, todos usan netcfg
<bim33> si si con display me funciona
<bim33> cacaview??
<Kolnmenky> Saludos de nuevo. Una duda, cuando voy a about:plugins con Firefox veo esto para el flash
<bim33> jejejejje
<Kolnmenky> File:  libflashplayer.soVersion:   Shockwave Flash 10.0 r22
<cousteau> bim33, Color AsCii Art
<Kolnmenky> about : plugins* quise decir
<bim33> aaaaaaaaaaaahhh jejejeje sorry!
<cousteau> Kolnmenky, pues es raro, en repos ya está el 11... seguro que lo tienes actualizado?
<cosme> Gibzak, http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=18244439&postcount=19
<cosme> el comando que quieres ejecutar se realiza en el telefono
<cosme> no en el ordenador
<cousteau> Shockwave Flash   Archivo: npwrapper.libflashplayer.so   Versión:    Shockwave Flash 11.0 r1
<Kolnmenky> :S y los más raro es que esa página dice que recomienda el 10.3
<Gibzak> es un gran detalle
<Gibzak> jajaja
<Gibzak> veamos que pasa ya vuelvo
<cousteau> Kolnmenky, qué te dice esto?   apt-cache policy flashplugin-installer
<cousteau> (pégalo en un pastebin)
<Kolnmenky> ok, ya lo paso
<bim33> dónde puedo encontrar una buena lista de comandos completa? gracias
<xangua> cousteau: nsplugin¿¿ ya puedes instalar el plugin de 64bit desde partners ;)
<cousteau> xangua, no tengo partners
<xangua> !terminal | bim33
<kubot> bim33: La terminal de Linux ( o interfaz de comandos) es muy capaz. Abre un terminal en Aplicaciones->Accesorios->Terminal (Gnome) o K-menu->Sistema->Konsole (KDE). Guia en https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<cousteau> xangua, y no pienso oler un plugin beta de flash
<xangua> cousteau: no tienes partners/amigos D:
<jorge> buenas
<cousteau> quiero decir, sus "betas" son lo que otros programas llaman "pre-alfas"
<xangua> cousteau: pss según que ya no es beta, y por eso ya está en partners
<cosme> bim33, http://www.esdebian.org/wiki/lista-comandos-gnulinux-i
<cosme> bim33, http://www.esdebian.org/wiki/lista-comandos-gnulinux-ii
<cousteau> bueno, pues si es RC a lo mejor ya es lo que otros programas llaman "alfa"
<bim33> en español?
<cosme> bim33, http://www.esdebian.org/wiki/lista-comandos-gnulinux-iii
<bim33> si puede ser..
<cosme> bim33, de todas formas
<jorge> saben porque no se me guarda la configuracion de mis dos pantallas?
<cosme> los comandos dependen de los programas que tengas instalados, bim33
<bim33> cosme, gracias!
<Kolnmenky> cosme: http://pastebin.com/G6QKsu4m
<cosme> cousteau, el plugin 64bits de flash ya no es beta
<cosme> Kolnmenky, ¿?
<Kolnmenky> cousteau: ups me equivoque
<jorge> nadie?
<cousteau> Kolnmenky, weird, ahí pone que usas el 11
<Kolnmenky> cierto :S volvi a chequear y sigue igual
<cousteau> jorge, ni idea, prueba con más datos
<cosme> Kolnmenky, por casualidad no habrás instalado manualmente alguna versión de Flash, no?
<cousteau> Kolnmenky, has reiniciado firefox después de actualizar flash?
<Kolnmenky> si, he reiniciado
<jorge> pues se me desconfiguran
<jorge> las tengo q reconfigurar cada vez q inicio..
<Kolnmenky> cosme: no, no creo lo he hecho siempre por los repositorios
<cosme> Kolnmenky, ejecuta esto
<cosme> sudo find /* -name "libflashplayer.so"
<cosme> y comprueba si sale más de una entrada
<cosme> o mejor aún
<cosme>  sudo find /* -name "flashplayer"
<xangua> Kolnmenky: seguro que en algún momento lo bajaste manualmente y extrajiste el .so a ̣ tu home/.mozilla/plugins
<cousteau> cosme, sudo find?
<cosme> cosme, ¿?
<cosme> cousteau, ¿?
<cousteau> cosme, "flashplayer" no incluye "libflashplayer.so", le faltan asteriscos
<cosme> yep
<cosme> tienes razón
<cosme> :(
<cosme> Kolnmenky, ¿qué estás ejecutando? si es que has ejecutado algo...
<cousteau> cosme, además buscar en / es excesivo
<Kolnmenky> hmm, esta buscando el de libflashplayer.so
<cousteau> creo que bastaría /usr
<cousteau> y a lo mejor dentro de home
<cosme> ok, ok
<cosme> ~_~
<xangua> como ya te dije
<xangua> pero como siempre nunca me hacen caso D:
 * xangua se va a una esquina oscura
<cousteau> pobre, pobre xangua
 * cousteau abraza a xangua
<cosme> xangua, si está ahi lo debería encontrar con la búsqueda que está realizando
<jorge> nadie?
<cosme> jorge, nadie sobre que?
<Kolnmenky> hasta ahora ha salido esto: http://pastebin.com/SNr0LG7i
<xangua> cosme: bueno pues dónde más iba a estar¿¿ :/
<xangua> jajajajaja
<cousteau> cosme, pero se puede tirar la vida
<cosme> xangua, en /usr/lib
<jorge> mis pantallas ninguna idea de porque se me desconfiguran..?
<cosme> jorge, controlador gráfico libre o propietario?
<cousteau> argh, son muchos plugins
<xangua> quien va a meter cosas en usr pss....
<cosme> cousteau, no creo que sean todos archivos
<cosme> más bien parecen enlaces simbolicos
<cousteau> cosme, true
<cousteau> cosme, no parecen nada, yo sólo veo letras :/
<cosme> Kolnmenky, terminaste?
<cosme> cousteau, lo digo por el número de entradas
<cosme> es demasiado elevado
<cosme> y el comportamiento habitual de los debs de flash es crear enlaces simbolicos
<Kolnmenky> cosme: ahora si ya termino. esos son todos
<cousteau> bueno, podría ser, podría no ser...
<cosme> Kolnmenky, puedes probar una cosa?
<jorge> propietario
<cosme> desinstala el paquete deb de flash
<cosme> y ejecuta este comando
<cosme> find /usr -name "libflashplayer.so"
<cousteau> Kolnmenky, yo probaría reiniciando firefox y volviendo a plugins... flash tiene que ser el 11
<cosme> lo que no entiendo es que hace una entrada del flash en ubufox
<Kolnmenky> cousteau: ya lo hcie otra vez y sigue apareciendo el 10 :S
<cousteau> Kolnmenky, mira que eso me parece raro
<cosme> Kolnmenky, tienes instalado chrome o chromium?
<Kolnmenky> cosme: ok cómo desinstalo el paquete deb?
<Kolnmenky> cosme: sí, chrome
<cosme> Kolnmenky, pues o desde el gestor de paquetes synaptic o desde el Centro de software
<cosme> o tambien desde la terminal
<Kolnmenky> el flashplugin-nonfree?
<xangua> si te refieres a google chrome, este instala su propio flash player
<cosme> Kolnmenky, chrome si mal no recuerdo trae su propia versión de flash
<cosme> puede que esté interfiriendo
<cosme> aunque es algo raro
<cousteau> hmm, es verdad, chrome creo que viene con flash de serie
<Kolnmenky> de verdad que es muy extraño, en un par de días no sé que le pasó a flash. Bueno, específicamente a tinychat :-S
<xangua> si quieres usar el flash del sistema usa chromium-browser
<cosme> Kolnmenky, uan teoria?
<cosme> la web de tinychar actualizo su sistema
<cosme> a una versión de flash que tu sistema no soporta
<cosme> el problema es que no se sabe cuantas versiones de flash tienes instaladas
<Kolnmenky> me imagino que de nuevo. Además si recomiendan la 10.3 y en los respositorios está la 11 :S
<cosme> Kolnmenky, pero da igual que en los repos esté la 11
<cosme> si por alguna razón en tu sistema esta la 10
<cosme> ¿desinstalaste el paquete?
<cousteau> Por cierto, el paquete es flashplugin-installer
<cousteau> flashplugin-nonfree era como se llamaba antes, ahora es sólo un metapaquete
<cosme> cousteau, ahora y antes... xD
<cousteau> cosme, no, ahora es sólo un metapaquete que te instala el flashplugin-instalelr
<cosme> cousteau, y antes era lo mismo con otro nombre
<cosme> el plugin flash nunca ha estado en el repo de Ubuntu
<Kolnmenky> ok ya desinstale  flashplugin-installer
<cosme> solo hay instaladores
<cosme> Kolnmenky, ¿puedes volver a ejecutar el comando?
<cosme> find /usr -name "libflashplayer.so"
<cousteau> cosme, lo que quiero decir es que -nonfree ni siquiera te instala flash, sólo te instala -installer
<cousteau> (que a su vez descarga e instala flash)
<Kolnmenky> cosme: ahora sale solo esto: http://pastebin.com/SVRWbpBS
<cosme> Kolnmenky, eso no es lo mismo de antes?
<cosme> O_o
<cousteau> Kolnmenky, has probado con otro navegador que no sea chrome?
<cosme> espera!
<cosme> fallo mio
<Kolnmenky> cosme: no, no es el mismo ahora ya no sale el de home/
<Kolnmenky> cousteau: sí, con Opera y Epiphany
<cosme> Kolnmenky, dame la salida de este comando
<cosme> apt-cache search adobe
<cousteau> Kolnmenky, estoy viendo que en chrome podrías deshabilitar el flash 10 que viene integrado
<cousteau> y dejar sólo el 11
<Kolnmenky> aquí está la salida cosme.  http://pastebin.com/jR0wpZbf
<Kolnmenky> cousteau:  cómo?
<cosme> Ajam!
<cosme> ^_^
<cousteau> Kolnmenky, http://downloadsquad.switched.com/2010/12/03/how-to-disable-chromes-built-in-flash-to-use-a-flash-beta-rele/
<cosme> Kolnmenky, tienes dos versiones instaladas de flash
<cosme> flash player
<cosme> Kolnmenky, desinstala el paquete adobe-flashplugin
<cosme> Kolnmenky, luego pasale el comando de nuevo
<cosme> find /usr -name "libflashplayer.so"
#ubuntu-es 2011-10-12
<Kolnmenky> cosme: me sale este error al desinstalarlo http://pastebin.com/h8VMv0P9
<Kolnmenky> cousteau: gracias ya lo inhabilité
<cosme> Kolnmenky, dame la salida de este comando
<cosme> dpkg -l | grep flash
<cosme> Parece que tienes montado un buen lio
<cosme> Kolnmenky, además... ¿por casualidad no habrás usando el repositorio de la web oficial de Adobe?
<cosme> o instalaste algún paquete de la web oficial?
<cosme> o del repositorio partner de Ubuntu
<Kolnmenky> cosme: aquí está : http://pastebin.com/tsUh3V6w
<cosme> Vale
<cosme> hora de eliminar paquetes! ^_^
<cosme> sudo apt-get purge libflash0c2 libflash-mozplugin flashplugin-installer adobe-flashplugin
<xangua> adobe-flashplugin es parthner y yo lo tengo en 11
<xangua> partner*
<cosme> en principio no te debería desinstalar nada más que esos 4 paquetes
<cosme> así que si te pide desinstalar paquetes que no conozcas mandame la salida del comando
<pirulino> hola
<cosme> xangua, según el pastebin que mando
<cosme> http://pastebin.com/tsUh3V6w
<Kolnmenky> cosme: sale esto: http://pastebin.com/xCVfYPRh
<cosme> ese paquete lo tiene en la versión 10
<Kolnmenky> :(
<Kolnmenky> hola pirulino
<pirulino> pregunta tengo un telefono nokia con videos 3gp con que reproductor lo veo
<xangua> vlc lo reproduce tod respuesta corta
<pirulino> gracias
<xangua> si instalaste ubuntu-restricted-extras también deberías poder ver esos archivos sin probelmas
<xangua> agg pero se van............
<cosme> Kolnmenky, espera un momento
 * cousteau prueba a ver si mplayer ve 3gp
<cosme> Kolnmenky, prueba esto
<cosme> ls /var/lib/dpkg/alternatives/iceape-flashplugin
<cosme> si te devuelve: /var/lib/dpkg/alternatives/iceape-flashplugin
<cosme> dimelo
<cosme> o tambien si te da el error de que no existe ese fichero
<Kolnmenky> cosme: me dice que no existe
<cosme> Kolnmenky, y que te dice esto
<cosme> ls -l /var/lib/dpkg/alternatives/*flash*
<cousteau> sip, claro que mplayer los abre
<Kolnmenky> cosme: tambien dice que no existe
<cosme> Kolnmenky, ok
<cosme> Entonces vamos a crearlo
<cosme> Ejecutar este comando
<cosme> sudo touch /var/lib/dpkg/alternatives/iceape-flashplugin
<cosme> y luego prueba a desinstalar el paquete que da problemas
<cosme> sudo apt-get purge adobe-flashplugin
<Kolnmenky> cosme: devueleve el mismo error
<cosme> Kolnmenky, ok
<cosme> dame un minuto
<cosme> Kolnmenky, en una terminal
<cosme> ejecuta
<cosme> sudo for p in iceape iceweasel mozilla firefox xulrunner midbrowser xulrunner-addons; do update-alternatives --install /usr/lib/$p/plugins/flashplugin-alternative.so p$-flashplugin /usr/lib/gnash/libgnashplugin.so 50; done
<cosme> wow, pera
<cosme> sudo -s
<cosme> y luego
<cosme> for p in iceape iceweasel mozilla firefox xulrunner midbrowser xulrunner-addons; do update-alternatives --install /usr/lib/$p/plugins/flashplugin-alternative.so p$-flashplugin /usr/lib/gnash/libgnashplugin.so 50; done
<Kolnmenky> cosme: me dice : update-alternatives: error: la ruta alternativa /usr/lib/gnash/libgnashplugin.so no existe.
<cosme> Kolnmenky, ya ya
<cosme> joe
<cosme> como odio los paquetes deb mal hechos
<cosme> xD
<cosme> a ver
<cosme> solo para asegurarnos
<cosme> ejecuta de nuevo el comando
<cosme> ls -l /var/lib/dpkg/alternatives/*flash*
<cosme> y comprueba si te devuelve algun fichero
<cosme> bueno, en tal caso la ruta al fichero
<cosme> avisame cuando acabes
<Kolnmenky> salgo del root?
<cosme> Kolnmenky, no tienes por que
<Kolnmenky> ok
<cosme> y Kolnmenky
<cosme> por favor, procura no instalar cosas que no sean de los repos de Ubuntu
<cosme> ya que además de que no se puede asegurar que sean seguras
<cosme> la calidad de los paquetes no suele ser muy buena
<Kolnmenky> :( creo que ya aprendí la lección
<Kolnmenky> me devuelve esto cosme: -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 0 2011-10-11 19:24 /var/lib/dpkg/alternatives/iceape-flashplugin
<cosme> ok, pues entonces
<cosme> rm /var/lib/dpkg/alternatives/iceape-flashplugin
<cosme> y luego cargate tambien este fichero
<cosme> rm /var/lib/dpkg/info/adobe-flashplugin.prerm
<cosme> y por último prueba por enesima vez a desinstalar el "querido" paquete adobe-flashplugin
<cosme> xD
<Kolnmenky> cosme: ok
<Kolnmenky> cosme: ahora sí
<Kolnmenky> ya está desinstalado
<cosme> ^_^
<cosme> al fin!
<cosme> aunque por si acaso te recomiendo que vuelvas a pasar este comando
<cosme> find /usr -name "libflashplayer.so"
<cosme> y que revises si en tu home tienes algún plugin de flash instalado
<cosme> el cual debería estar en el directorio plugins de la carpeta .mozilla/nombre_de_tu_perfil/
<cosme> si no existe dicha carpeta (la de plugins) entonces es que no tienes ningún plugin instalado en tu home
<cosme> y para acabar
<cosme> instala el paquete flashplugin-installer
<cosme> para obtener la última versión de flash
<Kolnmenky> ok :)
<Kolnmenky> cosme: ok no hay nada en home  Voy a instalar la ultima version
<mariana> hols
<mariana> hola
<Lithos84> mariana: Hola.
<reisio> mariana: hi :p
<Lithos84> mariana: ¿Necesitas ayuda?
<Kolnmenky> cosme: Ok, ya instalé la última versión
<cosme> Kolnmenky, pues comrpueba si te reconoce la versión 11 en el navegador
<cosme> y si va la web con la que tenias problemas
<Kolnmenky> :S reinicié y aun aparece la 10 que raro  pero la web ahora si carga :D muchísimas gracias cosme
<cosme> Kolnmenky, desde chrome o desde firefox?
<julio> cosme, una consulta como puedo arreglar este error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/706404/
<Kolnmenky> firefox
<cosme> julio, eso es más que un error...
<cosme> son varios
<julio> cosme, q se podria hacer?
<cosme> Kolnmenky, puede que la versión 10 aun estaba en el cache cuando instentaste instalar la 11
<cosme> deberías usar la 11 pero si te va la web que querias al menos algo es algo...
<Kolnmenky> cierto :D gracias de nuevo. Ahora cómo salgo del root en la terminal
<cosme> Kolnmenky, exit
<cosme> julio, ¿que estabas intentando hacer?
<Kolnmenky> gracias cosme listo ^_^
<cosme> julio, lo digo porque hay paquetes de versiones inestables de GNOME 3 en la lista que me has dado
<julio> cosme, estaba queriendo instalar gnome3, cuando termino reinicie y quedo igual asi q lo desinstalar para volvera lo q estaba y me salieron esos errores
<cosme> julio, usando algún repositorio?
<julio> cosme, si ppa:gnome3-team/gnome3
<xangua> julio: y como te dije desde el principio era mejor no hacerlo
<cosme> julio, y lo has eliminado del sistema o al menos desactivado?
<xangua> oneiric sale en un par de días pero ahí vas a usar un ppa experimental
<cosme> xangua, en 2 dias para ser concretos. ^_^
<xangua> 2 días = 1 par de días :/
<cosme> xD
<julio> cosme, es q lo hice antes de preguntar y como parecia q no hizo ningun cambio lo quite y recien entre al chat a preguntar como instalar para ver si algo me faltaba
<cosme> tambien se puede entender como una expresión
<cosme> ok
<cosme> Prueba e eliminar estos paquetes
<julio> cosme, como quito del repositorio?
<cosme> joe
<cosme> pero no dijiste que ya lo habias quitado?
<cosme> Mira en la pestaña Software de terceros de la herramienta Origenes de Software
<xangua> la única manera de remover un ppa completo es con ppa-purge
<xangua> sudo ppa-pugre nombredelppa
<xangua> y aún así no hay garantía 100% de que quede bien
<julio> cosme, sip ya hice eso de la pestana q mas tendria q hacer?
<cosme> de que quede bien... el que? el repo o lo que instaló?
<xangua> la solución más fácil y corta es reinstalar
<cosme> julio, eliminar los paquetes que parece que te dan problemas
<cosme> gnome-icon-theme empathy evince evolution evolution-exchange gnome-control-center rhythmbox rhythmbox-plugin-cdrecorder rhythmbox-plugins
<cosme> pero ten en cuenta que si alguno depende de más paquetes y al final te pide eliminar cientos de paquetes
<julio> cosme, lo hago con apt-get purge no?
<cosme> no debes hacerlo
<cosme> julio, si
<cosme> julio, y despues de eliminar un repositorio debes actualizar la lista de repositorios para que el cambio sea efectivo
<xangua> (20:05:15) xangua: la solución más fácil y corta es reinstalar #JacoboDosDos
<julio> cosme, ok
<cosme> xangua, fácil si
<cosme> corta no
<cosme> pero si, tienes razón
<cosme> aunque julio arregle este problema
<cosme> si ha reemplazado paquetes "importantes" por otros
<cosme> puede provocar problemas a corto o largo plazo
<julio> cosme, una consulta los warnings como solucionaria?
<cosme> julio, ni idea
<cosme> pero si te sirve de algo hay un bug en debian sobre el tema
<cosme> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=625693
<julio> cosme, ok gracias
<cosme> Aunque tampoco es que sea algo muy grave
<cosme> WARNING = advertencia
<vjnj> ¿¿¿??
<vjnj> como se usa??
<Lithos84> vjnj: ¿Cómo se usa qué?
<Dj_Dexter> wtf :D
<Dj_Dexter> ese
<Dj_Dexter> hI tape_ :)
<tape_> jeje Dj_Dexter, por aca también ud.!
<Dj_Dexter> si xD
<diosmi> http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=Servidor_web
<fredd> Hola gentes
<Lithos84> fredd: Hola.
<fredd> che, una pregunta.. uds escriben los nombres o hay algo que no se? por ejemplo, Lithos84 + dos puntos?
<Lithos84> fredd: Nosotros los escribimos.
<xangua> fredd: autocompletas con tab
<fredd> Lithos84, a, ok..
<fredd> Lithos84, a mi me aparece una coma jeje
<fredd> xangua, gracias
<Lithos84> fredd: Depende de la aplicación.
<fredd> Lithos84, xangua gracias
<fredd> fredd,
<fredd> arp-, hola
<fredd> ja
<fredd> pregunta:: Estoy leyendo una ayuda de linux y dice kernel 2.6.28+, el "+" es del tipo de kernel o puede ser que aplica para ese kernel y posteriores?
<RYDeN> holaaa
<fredd> RYDeN, hola
<RYDeN> hay movimiento aca?
<RYDeN> o esta muerto el cana?
<Lithos84> RYDeN: Aquí estamos, aún vivos.
<RYDeN> bueno eso está bueno
<Jorge-42-Concep> algunos estamos vivos aún.....
<Jorge-42-Concep> en estado de letargo esperando el 13....
<debsan> otros agonizando
<Carlitos__> muy buenas a todos
<Carlitos__> tengo mi  servidor  en mi   casa, y  queria asignarle  mi dominio www.misitio.com
<Carlitos__> que  es  lo  que necesito ?
<Carlitos__> se llama  servidor  dns ?
<fredd> pregunta: intento parchear un archivo y me sucede esto: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/706460/
<fredd> que puede estar mal?
<somnoliento> fredd, típicamente significa que las líneas que el parche creía que estaban en el archivo original (p.ej. la 611) no concuerdan con las que están en el parche.
<fredd> somnoliento, puede ser que el parche no sea para mi version del archivo, ok
<fredd> somnoliento, sabes como se identifica el archivo a parchear? lo autodetecta??
<somnoliento> fredd, abre el archivo .patch: al principio indica qué archivo(s) van a ser parcheados, y a continuación las líneas que va a modificar (precedidas de +y-) y algunas líneas de referencia.
<somnoliento> cuando estas líneas de referencia no concuerdan, el parche falla
<fredd> somnoliento, el error puede ser pq el archivo a parchear está empaquetado?
<somnoliento> puede ser. El patch espera que haya un archivo tx.c, y que en la línea 611 empiece el comentario con el que empieza el parche
<fredd> pregunta-> Está bien este método para instalar un parche? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/706481/ se instalaría en el archivo ./net/wireless/chan.c ?
<fredd> ¿ Alguien sabe algo de aircrack-ng o inglés ? tengo lios con la instalación de unos parches: http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/brcm80211
<xuuun> que ubuntu usas? fredd?
<xuuun> se fue
<xuuun> xD
<sdms> hola me gustaria saber si conocen alguna proteccion en addon para que los sitios de terceros no puedan recibir datos de http autorizacion desde el navegador mozilla de ubuntu
<RamonMiranda> Buenas, quiero arrancar mi ubuntu haciendo que mi wacom detecte que soy zurdo y que quiero una curva de presion modificada. los comandos son estos."xsetwacom --set "Wacom Intuos4 4x6 stylus" PressureCurve 20 0 100 80"  y "xsetwacom --set "Wacom Intuos4 4x6 stylus" Rotate half"   ¿donde los pongo? en el bash?
<cossier> RamonMiranda, en el bashrc solo seria si abres la consola !!
<RamonMiranda> cossier el problema es que tengo que escribirlo cada vez que arranco el ubuntu 11.04
<cossier> RamonMiranda, lo primero que he pensado es en el archivo xorg.conf pero no lo se !!
<RamonMiranda> ok sigo buscando
<cossier> RamonMiranda, puedes mirar en /etc/X11/xorg.conf si hay alguna entrada para la wacom !!
<sdms> entonces una proteccion del http response para el mozilla de ubuntu ¿no hay ninguno?
<sdms> http authoritation response
<cossier> RamonMiranda, has visto esto ? http://recursosmarinos.net/inesnaya/category/tecnica/informatica/linux-informatica/
<cossier> RamonMiranda, aqui dice como configurar el xorg.conf.d http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawiki/linuxwacom/index.php?title=Xorg.conf.d
<RamonMiranda> ok me lo voy a mirar con esto espero tener bastante , saludos
<RamonMiranda> y muchas gracias
<cossier> sdms, firefox debe bloquear algo ??
<sdms> no lo he pasado por un escaner y me sale un identificador unico y eso es una vulnerabilidad que ante un ataque con css se descubre tanto en firefox chrome y safari poseen esta vulnerabilidad
<sdms> como desactivo el envio de la http autorizacion de mozilla?
<cossier> sdms, segun leo el http-response lo da el servidor , estas tu en el lado del servidor?
<sdms> no igula me he equivado al decir response con x proteccion los sitios de terceros ahora ya no puede recibir datos HTTP de autorización desde el navegador
<sdms> donde esta la x proteccion para resolver esta ecuacion =
<sdms> cossier la x proteccion para mozilla en forma de addon cual seria?
<cossier> sdms, he encontrado esto no se si te sirve http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Do_not_track_header
<cossier> sdms, hay un complemento para desarrolladores para firefox no me acuaerdo ahora !!
<sdms> cossier ok pero lo que me haria falta es eso implementado en un addon para mozilla que lo seactive y active bajo demanda
<cossier> sdms, Web developer se llama quizas lleve algo de eso, yo tbn lo voy a probar
<sdms> o saber como se desactiva desde el about:config de firefox
<cossier> sdms, mejor usar un addon si lo hay
<sdms> si sobretodo ni  no se sabe lo que se esta haciendo al tocar el about:config
<sdms> si sobre todo va separado
<sdms> porque un sobretodo junto es una prenda de vestir falta mia
<mimecar> si tocas about:config haz un backup antes
<sdms> basta con copiar las carpetas de firefox manualmente?
<mimecar> si
<bim33> hola buenas tardes. quiero instalarme el wine, cual de todos me recomendais??gracias
<guampa> el que te instale apt-get o synaptic
<debsan> bim33, hay un sólo paquete con ese nombre
<bim33> en el gestor de descargas me salen 3
<bim33> perdon en el centro d software
<debsan> bim33, como se llaman los paquetes ? simplemente wine ?
<Lithos84> bim33: Lo recomendable sería instalar el paquete "wine", pues te proveerá la versión estable.
<bim33> wine Microsoft windows compatibility  layer
<bim33> cargador de programas windows wine
<bim33> o
<guampa> el primero bim33
<bim33> wine, capa de compatibilidad con microsoft windows version beta
<bim33> el primero?
<guampa> si
<bim33> gracias
<guampa> x nada
<bim33> voy a ver
<bim33> esq lo q quiero es  poder tener acceso a mi otra particion, poder ver las pelis o utilizar un programa q utilizo para trabajar
<bim33> es posible con wine??, no??
<mimecar> no se si eso es muy seguro
<bim33> a que te refieres mimecar:
<mimecar> a ejecutar programas de tu partición de windows
<bim33> porq?
<bim33> puede fallar?
<mimecar> estas modificando archivos de windows
<mimecar> suponiendo que wine te permita la ejecución directa de programas instalados
<bim33> bueno ahi m pillas
<bim33> no tengo ni idea
<mimecar> para usar wine tienes que instalarlos dentro de wine
<bim33> pero si... es posible
<cosme> bim33, para ver pelis en una partición de Windows o en Linux no necesitas wine
<bim33> cosme, no??
<mimecar> claro que no
<bim33> y que tengo q hacer??
<mimecar> abrir el archivo del vídeo
<cosme> bim33, pues usar el reproductor que uses en Linux
<bim33> pero si no se llegar a esa particion
<bim33> creia q si
<bim33> pero me equivoqué
<mimecar> usas unity o gnome clásico?
<cosme> bim33, ¿puedes ver algún archivo de esa partición?
<bim33> no
<bim33> q yo sepa no
<debsan> bim33, las particiones de windows se pueden montar
<bim33> directamente no
<cosme> bim33, entonces como lo haces?
<cosme> como acceder a la partición de Windows desde Linux?
<cosme> como accedes*
<bim33> no lo hago
<bim33> no se acceder, jejeje
<cosme> bim33, ve a equipo y busca la partición de Windows
<mimecar> usas unity o gnome clásico?
<cosme> ¿sabes cuanto tamaño tiene?
<bim33> creo q no
<bim33> no entiendo, sorry
<cosme> bim33, di lo que no entiendes
<cosme> y no te preocupes y no mordemos xD
<bim33> si utilizo gnome o unity
<bim33> no se q es eso
<bim33> jejejje
<bim33> soy muy novato aviso
<mimecar> que versión de ubuntu estas usando?
<bim33> llevo dias en linux
<bim33> 11.04
<mimecar> te sale una barra grande a la izquieda?
<cosme> bim33, tu escritorio se parece a esto?
<cosme> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_57oKpJ3QMSA/S-seRPEq1II/AAAAAAAAAOs/GqC0FLRLe2A/s1600/Ubuntu+Light+10.10.jpg
<cosme> si se parece entonces estás usando unity
<bim33> te refieres a la barra d la izq??
<bim33> si , si tengo eso
<cosme> bim33, entonces estás usando unity
<bim33> ok
<bim33> gracias por la aclaración
<cosme> bim33, puedes abrir un navegador de archivos
<cosme> ?
<cosme> una carpeta, vamos
<bim33> si
<cosme> ok, abrela y comprueba si hay un equino con forma de ordenador
<cosme> luego pulsa en el para acceder al Equipo
<bim33> ok
<bim33> en mi home??
<cosme> El Equipo es algo similar al Mi PC de Windows
<Damian> Buen dia gente tengo una consulta sobre impresora o calidad de impresion
<cosme> bim33, da igual
<cosme> en cualquier directorio debería haber ese icono en el explorador de archivos
<Damian> veo diferencia de calidad en mi impresora de matriz de punto en linux con respecto a windows
<bim33> en mi home no hay ningun icono con forma de pc
<cosme> Damian, revisate la configuración de la impresora?
<Damian> le puse la mejor calidad y todo pero no sale bien
<Damian> alguien sabe como lograr tener la misma calidad de impresion en linux como en windows?
<debsan> Damian, es probable que sea por un tema de drivers
<Damian> si pues la instale con el driver generico ibm
<Damian> por que no hay driver para ella
<Damian> es una citizen gsx 190
<mimecar> si usas un driver genérico es normal que te pase eso
<Damian> si es que es la unica manera que la hice funcionar
<debsan> Damian, puede ser esa la respuesta. Luego de descarta que no sea un problema de configuración, tenés dos opciones: hacer ingeniería inversa para mejorar el driver o pagarle a alguien para que lo haga
<Damian> nombre!!! ta es lo que hay valor!!!
<debsan> Damian, O tal vez instalarla en un mçaquina virtual y mandar a imprimir desde ahí :)
<mimecar> debsan: me parece que no le funcionaría eso
<Damian> si es lo que hice
<Damian> solo que anda mas lenta desde la maquina virtual
<mimecar> la máquina real tiene que controlar la máquina virtual
<Damian> por que es lpt1
<Damian> pero cuando la instalo en la virtual pongo que esta en el com 1
<Damian> y ahi me funciona
<Damian> pero mas lenta que en linux
<cosme> bim33, http://i51.tinypic.com/2hs23xu.jpg
<cosme> ese icono
<debsan> Damian, interesante. Más lenta pero igul calidad ?
<Damian> no calidad igual a la de pantalla claro con la limitacion de matriz de punto no!
<Damian> pero bien de bien la calidad solo que imprime mucho mas lento
<mimecar> si estas con un driver genérico y la máquina virtual te imprime bien
<mimecar> hay algo en los programas de ubuntu que no imprime bien
<mimecar> la máquina virtual usa lo que tiene la máquina real
<Damian> la maquina virtual es con xp que si tiene el driver de la impresora
<Damian> tal vez sea por eso
<mimecar> Damian: no lo creo
<Damian> asi? pues yo consultaba por eso
<mimecar> el driver de windows no se instala
<Damian> a lo mejor hay algo que debo mejorar
<mimecar> la máquina virtual no puede usar algo que no funcione en la máquina real
<Damian> imprime bien desde la maquina virtual por que xp si tiene el driver de ella por ejemplo
<Damian> pero ubuntu no lo tiene debo usar uno generico
<mimecar> Damian: xp está trabajando con el driver genérico de ubuntu
<Damian> pues yo por ejemplo mando algo desde el libreoffice
<Damian> y sale con mala calidad como calidad borrador
<cosme> mimecar, ehh
<Damian> y no la tengo configurada asi
<cosme> si ese algo se conecta via usb
<cosme> ya es otra cosa
<Damian> no esta conectada via LPT 1
<mimecar> cosme: para que la máquina virtual use un hardware, la máquina real lo tiene que reconocer
<cosme> mimecar, no tiene por que
<guampa> la mejor opcion parece ser la maquina virtual por la calidad
<cosme> la maquina virtual emula el hardware del ordenador
<cosme> pero no es de la impresora
<mimecar> la máquina virtual utiliza el hardware de la real
<guampa> Damian: la impresora solo tiene conexion a puerto paralelo?
<Damian> ASI ES
<guampa> tal vez lo que te conviene es un conversor paralelo->usb
<mimecar> cosme: se usaría el driver de windows si te conectarás a una máquina de la red que tuviera esa impresora
<guampa> de ese modo lo podrias usar con el driver del windows
<cosme> mimecar, la maquina virtual
<cosme> emula el hardware donde se va a instalar el SO
<cosme> creando un ordenador virtual
<mimecar> y usa el hardware de la máquina real
<cosme> incluso tambien emula las conexiones del ordenador
<mimecar> no
<mimecar> si el sistema real no puede usar un hardware, la máquina virtual tampoco
<cosme> mimecar, ¿por qué?
<cosme> mimecar, no hablo del hardware del ordenador
<cosme> hablo de periféricos
<mimecar> el puerto LPT1 es hardware
<cosme> ok
<mimecar> usas la impresora a través de la máquina real
<cosme> pero ubuntu no puede controlar ese puerto?
<cosme> lo que tiene que soporta ubuntu es el puerto
<cosme> no la impresora
<mimecar> tiene un driver genérico que le da una calidad
<cosme> si se esta usando un sistema virtualizado
<mimecar> no puede obtener mejor calidad usando el mismo driver
<mimecar> si lo consigue, hay algo en la máquina real que no imprime bien
<Damian> mimecar y que podria ser?
<mimecar> ¿que opciones te da el driver?
<Damian> pues muy pocas solo suavizado de letra que lo selccione y eso
<mimecar> solo tienes esas opciones en los programas que usas?
<guampa> el windows no usa el driver de impresion de linux eh
<guampa> el tema es que Virtualbox no tiene puerto paralelo para los huespedes, te conviene un conversor a USB Damian
<mimecar> guampa: por debajo está usando el driver de ubuntu
<guampa> si pero el de acceso al puerto, no el de impresion
<guampa> suponete que X impresora hablara PCL5 y ubuntu no lo tuviera, y el win xp si, podria imprimir con PCL5 desde el win
<Damian> desde el win imprime barbaro
<Damian> pero desde linux nop
<guampa> para mi si queres usar el driver de win a la velocidad de linux lo que te conviene es un conversor
<guampa> esto es si el ubuntu solo tiene el driver generico
<Damian> ta igual me interesaba mas que en linux imprima igual de bien que desde windows
<guampa> eso tiene que ver con la calidad de driver de impresion que haya
<Damian> aja
<Damian> otra cosa que a lo mejor pueden ayudar
<Damian> es que en el libre office no me presenta los textos igual que en el office
<Damian> no lo digo por el tipo de letra sino en la alineacion
<mimecar> ¿de que versión del office es el documento?
<Damian> del 2007
<mimecar> docx?
<Damian> asi es
<mimecar> no puedes convertirlo a office 2003 ?
<Damian> pues si puedo pero queria saber si a lo mejor podia cambiar algo que alineace sin convertirlo a doc
<mimecar> no se si libreoffice soporta por completo el formato del office 2007
<Damian> ah ok
<Damian> tonces el 2010 menos
<amanda_> Hola
<cosme> hola amanda_
<amanda_> Estoy usando ubuntu 10.04, instalé unas tipografías. Ahora quisiera desinstalaras, pero no encuentro el programa para poder hacerlo.
<mimecar> cómo las has instalado?
<amanda_> si con el nautilis pongo fonts:/// en la barra de dirección dice que no puede abrir la ubicación :(
<Damian> desde el centro de software deberian aparecer
<cosme> amanda_, reponde a lo que te pregunto mimecar, por favor
<Damian> donde dice instalados
<amanda_> mimecar, copie el archivo ttf al escritorio, lo abrí con la aplicación por defecto que me ofreció instalarla.
<Lithos84> amanda_: Las tipografías están instaladas en /usr/share/fonts . Debes eliminarlas con privilegios, y luego ejecutar "fc-cache -fv".
<mimecar> amanda_: te pidió ubuntu que pusieras tu contraseña para instalar la fuente?
<amanda_> Lithos84, pero necesité privilegios para instalarla, de hecho en otra sesión esas tipografías no están disponibles.
<amanda_> mimecar, no.
<mimecar> si no te lo ha pedido, las fuentes estarán puestas en tu carpeta de usuario
<Lithos84> amanda_: Entonces, están en ~/.fonts
<amanda_> mmm, ahí las veo en .fonts/ , pero me pregunto si no hay un programa para desinstalarlas, así como uno para instalarlas..
<amanda_> ¿o alcanza con borrar el archivo así nomás?
<mimecar> en los programas de Administración de ubuntu no te sale nada?
<Damian> para mi deberia aparecer
<amanda_> nop.
<Damian> ni en sinaptic?
<Lithos84> amanda_: Borra el archivo y ejecuta "sudo fc-cache -fv".
<julio> buen dia
<amanda_> mmm :( ok.
<Lithos84> julio: Hola.
<julio> me podrian ayudar a instalar un servidor de correo
<deep_p> Hola
<Lithos84> deep_p: Hola.
<deep_p> tengo una duda: no salía hoy ubuntu 11.10??
<mimecar> deep_p: mañana
<mimecar> aunque deberías esperar varios días antes de ponerla
<deep_p> mierda! yo que venía todo entusiasmado...
<deep_p> porqué dices que mejor esperar unos días?
<mimecar> si instalas mañana te vas a encontrar fallos
<Damian> yo no instalo esas versiones solo lts
<deep_p> y como cuanto suele tardar en solucionarse esos fallos? y si lo instalo después no se van arreglando esos fallos con las actualizaciones que vayan llegando?
<julio> me podrian ayudar a instalar un servidor de correo porfa
<mimecar> deep_p: los arreglarán, pero te saldrán al instalar
<mimecar> !ask julio
<kubot> julio: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<deep_p> ah claro
<amanda_> Lithos84, mimecar, cosme. La borré de .fonts/ , cerré y volví a abrir openoffice y fincionó :D
<amanda_> Lithos84, mimecar, cosme, muchas gracias!
<Lithos84> amanda_: Con gusto.
<mimecar> ok
<deep_p> creo que es buen consejo mimecar, ser novato e impaciente me ha traído varios disgustos hasta ahora, jeje, intentaré esperar entonces unos días
<mimecar> eso y un backup de todos los datos antes de actualizar
<fredd> Hola!
<fzeta> hi fredd
<Damian> Hola nuevamente, bueno solucione el problema de calidad en linux con mi impresaora de matriz de punto!!!
<mimecar> cómo lo has arreglado al final?
<Damian> Utilice el driver Generic ESC/P Dot Matrix Printer Foomatic/eps9high
<Inframundo> ya vengo
<Damian> y anda impecable ahora si bien de bien
<fredd> Alguien sabe sobre aircrack-ng ? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/706825/
<mimecar> no hay soporte de ese programa
<fredd> mimecar, ok.. sabes de algún canal en castellano? en el oficial que está en inglés no me dan mucha bola tampoco
<mimecar> prueba en el canal de backtrack
<fredd> mimecar, buenisima idea! como no lo pense?
<timofonic> Hola
<fredd> Thekernel, sabes solucionar lo del -1 en aircrack? vi que estas en backtrack-es
<timofonic> Tengo un problema con Ubuntu 11.10, en #ubuntu como que pasan un poquito de responder y no han sido muy amables..
<fredd> timofonic, hola
<timofonic> Y personalmente es la primera vez que veo un fallo asi en una instalacion de Linux...
<timofonic> Resulta que Chromium de vez en cuando se queda congelado, pero no el navegador sino alguna pestaña que se queda como cargando de forma eterna...
<mimecar> timofonic: ubuntu 11.10 no ha salido todavía
<timofonic> mimecar: Y?
<timofonic> mimecar: Con más razón...
<timofonic> mimecar: :)
<mimecar> aún sigue siendo una versión de desarrollo
<mimecar> ese problema se resolverá en los próximos días
<timofonic> mimecar: Llevo usando versiones de desarrollo toda la vida, no veo problema en ello. Simplemente quería reportarlo, saber si es un fallo conocido o no...
<exploit-shell> mimecar hola amigo!
<timofonic> mimecar: Además de eso, hay problemas al reproducir audio. De vez en cuando hay pequeñas paradas muy cortas
<timofonic> mimecar: ¿Quieres decir que es un problema ya conocido?
<mimecar> es normal que haya pequeños fallos
<timofonic> mimecar: Bueno, pero no te preguntaba eso :P
<cousteau> timofonic, prueba #ubuntu+1
<cousteau> (creo)
<timofonic> cousteau: ¿Para que?
<mimecar> en launchpad podrás ver si está ese fallo reportado
<timofonic> mimecar: Vale, con tu respuesta es como si supieras que existía el problema...
<cousteau> timofonic, para asuntos de ubuntu 11.10, en vez de #ubuntu mejor #ubuntu+1 que es para la versión en desarrollo
<cousteau> (aunque se supone que sale mañana)
<mimecar> timofonic: cuando lo pruebe más gente, resolverán el fallo
<timofonic> mimecar: Creía eso y que no me dabas detalles. Tampoco soy tan novato, he usado otras distribuciones pero ando un poco oxidado indagando en ellas (no tengo tiempo como antes, cosas de hacerse más viejo...)
<timofonic> mimecar: Bueno, te aconsejaría que no dieras respuestas genéricas si no conoces el fallo. Das lugar a confusiones :)
<timofonic> cousteau: Gracias, intentaré preguntar
<mimecar> genérico que ubuntu 11.10 tiene fallos en su publicación?
<timofonic> mimecar: De todas formas, gracias por tu ayuda
<mimecar> espera un par de días a que lo arreglen
<timofonic> mimecar: Este fallo hace días que ocurre.
<cosme> ¿de qué fallo estais hablando?
<fredd> Parece que les gusta pelear sin motivo..
<fredd> cosas de ser viejo..
<timofonic> Un problemilla raro con chromium, que se queda petada alguna pestaña de forma ocasional y nunca carga la página. Además de algún mensaje de cuelgue ocasional sin sentido, porque chromium sigue funcionando...
<timofonic> fredd: Pues no es eso, simplemente que fue una respuesta genérica de decirme que esperase unos días a que lo arreglaran....
<mimecar> timofonic: y que respuesta quieres que te de?
<mimecar> siempre hay fallos que se arreglan los primeros días desde el lanzamiento
<cosme> timofonic, deberías probar a abrir chromium desde una terminal por si devuelve algún mensaje de error
<timofonic> mimecar: ¿Porque quieres responder algo que desconoces? ¿Quieres contentar a todo el mundo? Lo siento si te molesta, pero es que así confundes a la gente
<mimecar> ok, la próxima vez te mandaré a launchpad
<timofonic> mimecar: cousteau ha sido mejor, me ha apuntado a otro canal o creo que me dijo que mirase en launchpad
<timofonic> mimecar: Lo siento si resulto excesivo, la verdad que me encuentro algo convaleciente
<timofonic> mimecar: La fiebre es lo que tiene, perdona...
<mimecar> entonces a descansar, que la salud es lo primero
<cousteau> yo no he mencionado launchpad
<timofonic> mimecar: No puedo quedarme quieto todo el rato y quería arreglar esto, pero se ve que me pongo algo sulfuroso :P
<timofonic> cousteau: Ah, pues ni me acuerdo
<timofonic> quien fue
<mimecar> yo :P
<fredd> Me puedo quejar pq nadie responde en #backtrack-es ?
<timofonic> fredd: ¿No sabes inglés? Igual te pueden ayudar ahí
<cosme> fredd, cual es el problema?
<timofonic> fredd: Quiero decir en  #backtrack
<fredd> intent'e en aircrack-ng y tampoco tuve mucho exito, el problema: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/706846/
<cosme> fredd, eso tambien me pasa a mi
<fredd> creo que tengo que instalar algún parche de los del final de esta pagina: http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/brcm80211 pero no se cuales ni en que orden
<cosme> según lei tiene que ver con una actualización del kernel
<mimecar> fredd: recuerda que no hay soporte de ese programa
<fredd> mimecar, si, perdon, es que preguntaron
<cosme> mimecar, y eso?
<mimecar> ese programa se usa principalmente para robar el wifi a los vecinos
<fredd> mimecar, en realidad en backtrack-es no dan soporte para otros SO tampoco jejeje
<cosme> mimecar, que???
<mimecar> si alguien quiere hacerlo, que se busque la vida
<cosme> mimecar, si no quieres dar soporte a ese programa
<cosme> no lo hagas
<cosme> pero no puedes impedir que otros lo hagan
<mimecar> cosme: es una regla del canal
<cosme> además lo que dices no tiene sentido
<cosme> es como si alguien dice que los P2P solo se usan para bajar pelis
<cosme> entonces prohibimos los P2P?
<mimecar> cosme: la mayoría de los usuarios que entran con esas preguntas es para robar el wifi
<cosme> mimecar, pues alla ellos con su conciencia y si los cogen ya pagaran las consecuencias
<mimecar> y una minoría para usos licitos
<cosme> pero aircrack-ng no es un software para robar wifi
<cosme> es para auditar redes
<cosme> es una herramienta
<cosme> simplemente
<mimecar> cosme: es una norma del canal
<cosme> mimecar, y quien dicta las normas?
<mimecar> si quieres hablar de esos temas, pregunta en #backtrack-es
<cosme> donde están?
<cousteau> !aircrack
<kubot> Aircrack-ng es una suite para auditoria Wi-Fi, el cual es independiente a Ubuntu. Por lo tanto no se da ningun tipo de soporte. Consulte en su canal oficial: #aircrack-ng
<mimecar> !ilegal
<kubot> Discusiones de piratería u otra práctica de dudosa legalidad no son bienvenidos en los canales de Ubuntu, por favor abstenete de estos temas en #Ubuntu-es. Esto incluye links de descarga de software, vídeo o música.
<fredd> mimecar, las reglas de backtrack-es es no hablar de otros SO, ie Ubuntu
<mimecar> me parece bien que lo hagan
<cosme> cousteau, ya sé que es idependiente de Ubuntu al igual que cientos de proyectos y herramientas
<cosme> de las que tambien se dan soporte aqui
<cosme> o es que solo se va a dar soporte sobre ubuntu one
<fredd> mimecar, estoy en elmedio entonces jajajaj
<cosme> o el centro de software de ubuntu?
<cousteau> bueno, por lo menos la regla nº1 de backtrack no es no hablar de backtrack, como en "el club de la lucha"
<mimecar> cosme: la mayoría de los usuarios no auditan las redes de los vecinos
<cosme> mimecar, y eso que tiene que ver?
<mimecar> que usan el programa para sacar las contraseñas
<fredd> cousteau, jajaja
<cosme> mimecar, si alguien comete algo ilegal con una herramienta tendrá que asumir las consecuencias
<cosme> pero la herramienta en si no es ilegal
<cosme> aircrack-ng no es ilegal
<cosme> lo que puede ser ilegal es el posible uso que se le de
<m4v> !aircrack cosme
<kubot> cosme: Aircrack-ng es una suite para auditoria Wi-Fi, el cual es independiente a Ubuntu. Por lo tanto no se da ningun tipo de soporte. Consulte en su canal oficial: #aircrack-ng
<cosme> y ahora vamos a juzgar el uso?
<cosme> m4v, te digo lo miso que le dije a cousteau
<m4v> cosme: no es relevante a Ubuntu.
<cosme> m4v, es relevante desde el mismo momento que es un problema de Ubuntu
<m4v> cosme: aircrack tiene su propio canal, ve ahí.
<cosme> el hecho que no funcione esa herramienta
<cosme> m4v, yo no tengo que ir a ningun lado porque no necesito ayuda sobre aircrack-ng
<cosme> lo que me parece alucinante es que ahora se prohiba dar ayuda
<cosme> por juizos subjetivos
<mimecar> cosme: da ayuda por privado
<fredd> m4v, ya estuve en aircrack-ng y sigo con problemas..
<m4v> cosme: si no funciona no es problema de Ubuntu, no es un programa que está instalado por defecto. El hecho que necesitas un programa de auditoría supone que ya tenés conocimientos sobre como usarlo.
<cosme> m4v, si no funciona SI es problema de Ubuntu
<cosme> por que en este caso no funciona por una actualizacion del kernel de Ubuntu
<m4v> fredd, cosme: bueno, voy a tratar de ser más claro. No damos soporte de aircrack. punto.
<cosme> m4v, alguien te ha pedido a ti soporte?
<cosme> o a mimecar?
<fredd> m4v, yo no estoy hablando más del tema.. =p
<m4v> cosme: cual es tu problema? no te podemos ayudar con aircrack, en #aircrack-ng pueden. Si no pueden ahí estás sin suerte.
<mimecar> cosme: entonces dices que ayudemos a los usuarios a robar el wifi?
<cosme> m4v, te repito que yo no tengo un problema
<mimecar> el que lo usa para auditoría usa el canal del programa
<cosme> mimecar, entonces no ayudes a nadie a usar Internet, no vaya a ser que hacken el Pentagono
<cosme> es que vamos..
<cosme> esto es de coña
<cosme> yo me largo
<fredd> ya se calmaron las aguas?
<Dj_Dexter> fredd:  si, :D
<Dj_Dexter> se calmo las we :D
<fredd> :b
<sambalespetri> buenas tardes
<Lithos84> sambalespetri: Hola.
<sambalespetri> tengo una beta de ubuntu 11.04 de abril
<sambalespetri> podria acaso instalar esta versión y actualizarla mañana?
<fosco_> puedes instalar ubuntu 11.10 cuando quieras desde el momento en que salga
<sambalespetri> perdon me equivoque
<sambalespetri> quise decir que tengo una version beta de 11.10
<Lithos84> sambalespetri: Sí puedes.
<fosco_> entonces no necesitas instalar nada, con las actualizaciones normales del sistema tendrás la 11.10 definitiva
<sambalespetri> y para no saturar servidores y/o descargar toda la imagen otra vez queria saber si se puede actualizar a version final
<Lithos84> sambalespetri: Sí se puede. Sólo debes actualizar el sistema.
<sambalespetri> muchas gracias
<fosco_> de nada
<consulado1> buenas tardes
<consulado1> alguien me ayuda a instalar un scanner Epson Perfection v500 photo en ubuntu 11.04
<dannyLopez> http://pastebin.com/KyCaevx7 <--- esto me sale tratando de instalar hotot
<m4v> dannyLopez: te falta el módulo setuptools de python, instala python-setuptools
<tsptoni> buenas, estoy haciendo un script en bash el cual suspende Ubuntu y luego lo enciende de nuevo y hace unas peticiones a una api web, el tema es que no da tiempo a que se conecte el pc y por tanto falla las conexiones, y poniendo un sleep de 15 tampoco ha llegado a funcionarme, hay algún modo en bash de crear algun metodo tipo while que de vueltas hasta que haya conexion a internet? Muchas gracias
<fredd> tsptoni, yo no sé bash, pero tengo entendido que SI soporta control de flujo, con respecto a lo de la conexión a internet deberías revisar la API del SO.. :s
<tsptoni> fredd: habia pensado en algun tipo de bucle realizando ping, pero no sé como comprobar si ese ping ha recibido los paquetes correctamente o se perdieron
<m4v> tsptoni: la conexión de internet vuelve? al menos en mi vieja pc, cuando salía del suspenso me quedaba sin red y tenía que recargar el módulo del kernel
<tsptoni> m4v: si, la conexion vuelve sola, solo que el tiempo que tarda varia bastante, y no querria poner un sleep de 1min
<tsptoni> m4v: quiero que se mantenga a la espera el minimo tiempo posible
<fredd> tsptoni, vos queres que la pc arranque cuando ya tengas internet?
<tsptoni> fredd: no, la pc se enciende y entonces, antes de continuar con el codigo, debo asegurarme de que hay internet, ya que si no hay internet, pierdo las consultas a la api
<carnau> tsptoni, no puedes ponerlo para que se ejecute después de que se encienda la interfaz?
<m4v> tsptoni: se puede hacer con bash
<carnau> se han de poner dentro de la carpeta /etc/network/if-up.d , no?
<tsptoni> carnau: la cosa es que el codigo no arranca despues de la suspension, sino que empieza antes de suspenderlo, y luego continua por donde iba al encenderse, ya que uso el comando: rtcwake --verbose --mode mem -l --time `date +%s --date $hora`  y cuando se enciende de nuevo, continua el programa por donde iba, es decir, a continuacion de ese comando
<tsptoni> lo que hago a continuacion es llamar a un archivo de python y este hace las consultas que necesito devolviendome un string con el tiempo meteorologico, y si no hay la conexion a inernet, no hace las consultas y me devuelve una frase vacia
<carnau> un while haciendo un ping a google hasta que no responda no funciona?
<tsptoni> carnau: eso habia pensado, pero no se como ver si estoy recibiendo los paquetes o se estan perdiendo
<fredd> y si se cae google? :p
<tsptoni> fredd: si se cae google, ese dia no voy a la universidad
<tsptoni> basicamente estoy haciendo un despertador xDDD
<tsptoni> que cuando se enciende me lee el tiempo meteorologico y la temperatura y luego me pone musica para despertarme
<fredd> tsptoni, yo tengouno con radio y no usa internet!
<tsptoni> fredd: pero sin internet no se que temperatura hace ni si esta lloviendo xDD se que podria mirar la ventana, pero seria menos friki
<fredd> tsptoni, está bien.. se debe poder
<tsptoni> fredd: en el peor de los casos podria poner un sleep de 2 minutos y asi me aseguro, pero me gustaria que tardara lo menos posible
<m4v> tsptoni: algo así http://paste.ubuntu.com/706948/
<m4v> tsptoni: hace un ping a google cada 10 segs, si un ping sale bien, sale del while
<tsptoni> muchas gracias m4v, voy a probarlo y si funciona, os cuelgo aqui los 2 archivos completos, por si os interesa a alguno
<fredd> m4v, tsptoni sería bueno usar una ip para evitar problemas de DNS?
<fredd> ya que frikeamos..
<m4v> fredd: capaz
<tsptoni> fredd: m4v: carnau: perfecto!! ya funciona todo perfectamente ! Muchas gracias, os cuelgo en pastebin los 2 archivos por si quereis echarle un vistazo
<tsptoni> este es el codigo: http://pastebin.com/ZDUbgW6b , estoy abierto a sugerencias, muchas gracias
<Javi_Tux> buenas tardes para todos
<Javi_Tux> tengo una consulta
<Javi_Tux> tengo un pool de servers ubuntu server 10.04
<Javi_Tux> y se me van de CPU y de memoria
<Javi_Tux> 100 % de cpu y me dejan 300 MB libres de 40 GB
<Javi_Tux> son servers que tienen apache y tomcat
<mimecar> Javi_Tux: parece que tus logs crecen demasiado por algún error
<Javi_Tux> segun lo que veo en el free -m
<Javi_Tux> de los 40 GB libres, tengo unos 10, 15 en buffer
<Javi_Tux> limpio el buffer y me libera 10, 15 GB
<Javi_Tux> donde pueso establecer el parametro maximo para el buffer?
<mimecar> no lo se, también te interviene tomcat por ahí
<Javi_Tux> segun tengo entendido, el buffer es un espacio en memoria reservado para la escritura o envio de datos a un dispositibo
<carnau> yo no usaría swap para ningún servidor
<Javi_Tux> dispositivo
<Javi_Tux> no usa swap... esta vacia la swap... me usa buffer de memoria
<Javi_Tux> si fuera memoria cached o memoria de shared, ok, barbaro... en vez de irla a buscar al disco, la deja ahi para un acceso rapido
<Javi_Tux> pero se me llena el buffer... lo cual no esta bien
<fredd> tsptoni, lindo codigo, pero usa una o dos ips
<fredd> tsptoni, una o dos ip mejor
<tsptoni> fredd: si, me parece buena idea, lo añadire, gracias
<carnau> Javi_Tux,  ok! mmmmm no se, has mirado en /etc/sysctl.conf ?
<Javi_Tux> carnau: lo revise, pero esta por defecto
<Javi_Tux> o sea, se instalo un ubuntu server por defecto y no se customizo nunca, estoy en eso justamente
<carnau> Javi_Tux, sinceramente, antes que intentar mirar cómo cambiar el tamaño del buffer, miraría de donde viene que las máquinas se queden ahogadas(logs, etc)
<carnau> a menos que sea normal por que tengan más carga de trabajo que para lo que estaban pensadas
<carnau> me voy a programar un ratillo, cya!
<Javi_Tux> carnau: son equipos con quadcore y 40 GB de memoria...
<Javi_Tux> para atender un apache y un tomcat??? deberia SOBRAR
<cossier> Javi_Tux: quizas la herramienta quota te ayude a poner limites
<Javi_Tux> cossier: no quiero ponerle quota, porque no tengo un historial actualmente como para decir: tal directorio puede ocupar tanto...
<Javi_Tux> lo que me intriga es porque tengo 20 GB de buffer de memoria
<Javi_Tux> porque llega a ese limite y no lo escribe en el disco???
<Javi_Tux> estoy SEGURO que es data que deja en memoria a la espera de escribirla... pero por X cuestion la esta dejando ahi...
<Ignacio> Recomienden algun juego rapido!!
<cossier> Javi_Tux: con el camando lsof podrias saber que programa o proceso lo causa
<cossier> Ignacio: Torcs
<Ignacio> cossier: Gracias
<Javi_Tux> cossier:
<Javi_Tux> el lsof
<Javi_Tux> me indica que archivos tiene abiertos que procesos y demas
<Javi_Tux> lo que yo quiero saber es porque el buffer crece tanto...
<Javi_Tux> yo limpio el buffer y el sistema en funcionamiento a plena carga ocupa 10 GB de los 40 que tiene... a los 4 dias, ocupo 38 de los 40... reviso el free (memoria) y resulta que tengo 20 GB en buffer
<Javi_Tux> me explico?
<mimecar> Javi_Tux: veo un problema en que los logs crezcan tan rápido
<mimecar> debes tener un error en tu webapp
<vafied_> Hola
<Javi_Tux> no entiendo que tiene que ver los logs con el buffer de la memoria
<vafied_> alguien usa laptop con puerto docking ?
<Javi_Tux> mimecar:
<mimecar> en que crezcan los logs mucho
<vafied_> alguien conoce algun buen libro con temas relacionados a sysadmin ?
<rnery> hola a todos, alguien me puede ayudar intento compartir 3 carpetas, lo que quisiera es que cuando el usuario intente ingresar a cualquier carpeta le pida contraseña, cada carpeta debe tener contraseña distinta
<mimecar> crea 3 usuarios en tu máquina
<vafied_> rnery: puedes usar proftpd y crear diferentes directorios ftp y ponerle autentificacion distitna a cada uno
<rnery> mimecar estoy creando los usuarios desde samba =sistema ->administracion -> samba
<rnery> ok intentare desde ahi vafied_
<SadlyMistaken> acabo de instalar MANDVD desde los repositorios oficiales.. y resulta que el programa usa más pantalla de la que tengo y los botones inferiores no puedo apretarlos o manipularlos... (uso ubuntu 10.10)
<SadlyMistaken> ¿cómo achico la aplicación?
<cossier> SadlyMistaken: aumenta la resolucion si puedes
<SadlyMistaken> uhm...
<SadlyMistaken> a ver... eso no puedo hacerlo más grande
<SadlyMistaken> más pequeña si, pero no más grande
<vafied_> SadlyMistaken: no tienes multiples escritorios cambiate de escritorio y vas a ver los bordes de la ventana puedes intentar asi
<fosco_> alguien está ya con oneiric y gnome-shell?
<mimecar> SadlyMistaken: ¿que resolución tiene tu pantalla?
<SadlyMistaken> perdona no entiendo, si tengo la aplicación en un escritorio, por que iba asomarse en otro?
<linusss> hola si instalo ubuntu 10.04 lts podre actualizar directamente a la proxima lts que esta por llegar?
<fosco_> tengo el globel menu de unity debajo del panel de gnome-shell y no se como quitarlo
<fosco_> global*
<SadlyMistaken> mimecar a 1366x768
<mimecar> linusss:  si te esperas a 2012 si
<linusss> a feberro del 2012?
<fosco_> abril
<SadlyMistaken> mimecar: a 1366x768
<mimecar> con esa resolución el programa es más grande?
<cossier> SadlyMistaken: ya hay bastante resolucion
<linusss> mimecar  y con la 10.10 no se podra hacer lo mismo?
<SadlyMistaken> cossier: no para este programa.
<SadlyMistaken> si mimecar es muy grande
<SadlyMistaken> al menos para 10.10
<SadlyMistaken> y yo lo he instalado desde los repositorios..
<mimecar> linusss: con la 10.10 tendrías que pasar por las versiones intermedias
<linusss> ah eso me temia pero tenia la duda de si con la 10.04 lts otra cosa distinta seria
<SadlyMistaken> y byeno que puedo hacer?
<r4z0rb4ck> Mi PC no reconoce el lector usb
<SadlyMistaken> miren esto es lo que me pasa: http://img842.imageshack.us/img842/3482/pantallazoukk.png
<vafied_> SadlyMistaken: no funciona el cambiarte de escritorio y hacerla chika ?
<cossier> SadlyMistaken: acabo de instalar el 2mandvd que es el sucesor de mandvd y me cabe en la pantalla y de sobras
<vafied_> SadlyMistaken:  toma la esquina superior izquierda y hazla chica luego subela y repite hsata que qude en tu pantalla
<SadlyMistaken> cossier en que ubuntu estás? en uno que tiene Unity o Gnome3 sin la barra de abajo?
<SadlyMistaken> vafied_voy a probar
<linusss> estoy muy contento con la distro 10.10 salvo por las aplicaciones conversoras de formatos de video y audio que me fallan muchas veces con errores en las conversiones de video
<SadlyMistaken> vafied_: aunque a mi me parece que es fija.
<linusss> las aplicaciones en windows de este genero son mucho mas fiables y mejores
<cossier> en natty 11.04
<SadlyMistaken> cossier:  pues eso, que tu no tienes barra de abajo.
<vafied_> SadlyMistaken: es tricky intenta si no puedes configurar tus workspaces para que esten 2 arriba 2 abajo
<vafied_> SadlyMistaken:  y haces eso que te dije de bajarte de workspace y minimizar
<SadlyMistaken> vafied_: yo no puedo alcanzar la esquina inferior, de igual manera que no puedo tocar los botones... la barra me lo impide
<cossier> SadlyMistaken: mira esto es igual al tuyo http://imagebin.org/178687
<SadlyMistaken> vafied_: no se que eso del workspace
<cossier> y solo tengo una barra
<vafied_> en tu ezquina inferior derecha ves cuatro cuadritos a un lado de la papelera
<vafied_> SadlyMistaken: esos cuatro cuadritos son tus workspaces
<SadlyMistaken> cossier no, no es igual.
<SadlyMistaken> vafied_: a... yo los llamo escritorios, pero te repito que yo tengo la barra en todos los escritorios.
<cossier> SadlyMistaken: pulsa ImpPant y subelo al imagebin
<r4z0rb4ck> ayuda mi placa no anda dice esto :[drm:radeon_dvi_detect] *ERROR* HDMI-A-1: probed a monitor but no|invalid EDID
<vafied_> SadlyMistaken: si asi es pero la ventana flota entre los escritorios
<SadlyMistaken> cossier: ya lo he subido al imageshuck y os lo he mostrado.
<SadlyMistaken> http://img842.imageshack.us/img842/3482/pantallazoukk.png
<cossier> ahhh!!
<SadlyMistaken> vafied_:  como que flota?
<cossier> SadlyMistaken: puilsa la tecla ALT + boton izquierdo del raton y arrastras hacia arriba
<SadlyMistaken> cossier: esas dos teclas no hacen nada juntas..
<SadlyMistaken> cossier: al menos en 10.10
<vafied_> SadlyMistaken:
<SadlyMistaken> vafied_: dime
<cossier> SadlyMistaken: la tecla Alt + boton de raton izquierdo siempre ha sido asi!!
<vafied_> SadlyMistaken: has esto donde estan tus escritorios (workspaces) dale click derecho a cualquiera te debe aparecer un menu selecciona preferencias
<SadlyMistaken> cossier:  bueno, pues si hace algo, te aseguro que no puedo subirlo más.. está al tope.
<vafied_> SadlyMistaken:  lo ves ?
<SadlyMistaken> vafied_: si, estoy en preferncias
<vafied_> SadlyMistaken: te pregunta columnas y filas ???
<vafied_> SadlyMistaken: pon 2 y 2
<SadlyMistaken> vafied_: me pregunta ¿cuantas filas? y está puesto 1
<vafied_> SadlyMistaken: escribe 2 y 2
<fosco_> SadlyMistaken: tienes 2 formas de ver esa parte de la ventana
<SadlyMistaken> vafied_: será 1
<SadlyMistaken> ahora están en cuadrado.
<fosco_> 1. poner los paneles en modo auto ocultar
<r4z0rb4ck> que programa uso para pasar de DVD a MP4?. Tengo el Avidemux,sirve?
<vafied_> SadlyMistaken:  2 arriba y 2 abajo ?
<SadlyMistaken> vafied_: ok, ya está así, en forma de cuadrado.
<fosco_> 2. con la tecla alt pulsada puedes arrastra la ventana por el centro hacia arriba
<vafied_> SadlyMistaken: ok ahora preciona Ctrl + Alt + flecha hacia abajo
<cossier> fosco_: SadlyMistaken ya lo dije pero ni caso
<cossier> SadlyMistaken: si es un portatil y usa el touchpad para arrastrar la ventana
<SadlyMistaken> vafied_: ok, se supone que intentas que vea la parte de abajo del programa en el escritorio que hay debajo.... pero no. no se ve nada.
<r4z0rb4ck> me robaron la moto ayer
<vafied_> weird
<SadlyMistaken> fosco_:  uso 10.10 y no puedo subir más el tope de la ventana.
<vafied_> eso esta sarraaaa bato :S
<fosco_> si que se puede
<cossier> SadlyMistaken: con alt + clic izqu
<vafied_> r4z0rb4ck: que moto era  ?
<r4z0rb4ck> Zanella 50
<cossier> !ot r4z0rb4ck
<kubot> r4z0rb4ck: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » ¡Gracias!
<r4z0rb4ck> un caño,tenia escape de competicion ,embrage nuevo
<vafied_> r4z0rb4ck: interesante no las conocia
<vafied_> r4z0rb4ck: de donde eres ?
<r4z0rb4ck> argentina
<SadlyMistaken> cossier:  a mi alt + clic izquierdo del ratón (el boton que se usa normalmente)... no hace nada.. vamos, hace lo que el raton normalmente hace... nada diferente.
<fosco_> SadlyMistaken: alt + arrastrar!
<cossier> SadlyMistaken: pero no lo sueltes !!
<SadlyMistaken> si yo arrastro, y no suelto...
<SadlyMistaken> pero que no sube más...
<r4z0rb4ck> en 8 min me la robaron fui a comprar leche a Carrefour y sali no estaba mas
<SadlyMistaken> que tiene como tope la barra de arriba...
<fosco_> pues oculta el panel inferior
<SadlyMistaken> fosco_: también lo oculto, pero no sube.
<cossier> SadlyMistaken: cogelo por el centro de la ventana
<Dj_Dexter> wenas cossier :)
<Dj_Dexter> xDD
<vafied_> SadlyMistaken: yo quiero ver eso quieres soporte remoto ?
<dannyLopez> m4v: gracias, ya instale, y la demora fue por que andaba en la calle
<SadlyMistaken> vafied_:  bueno, pero tengo poca velocidad de conexion.
<dannyLopez> ;)
<r4z0rb4ck> si andas en moto te la roban si andas caminando te roban las zapatillas,no se puede vivir
<cossier> !ot r4z0rb4ck
<kubot> r4z0rb4ck: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » ¡Gracias!
<r4z0rb4ck> ok
<r4z0rb4ck> me voy a facebook y taringa :D
<gl26h> hola, echenme una mano, tengo una memory que es de una camara fotografica, y quiero guardar unas imagenes en ella pero al arrastrar y soltar la imagen en la memori  me dice error el destino es solo lectura
<r4z0rb4ck> a mi no me anda el lector de tarjetas USB
<Exio> ¡Hola!
 * exploit-shell adeus
<xangua> gl26h: la sd no tendrá un segurito que esté en 'lock' ¿
<r4z0rb4ck> Exio
<Exio> r4z0rb4ck, Hola
<r4z0rb4ck> hello
<r4z0rb4ck> no se puede vivir loko
<Exio> ¿Por?
<gl26h> ya lo movi y sige igual
<Exio> No sera un tema para OffTopic?+
<r4z0rb4ck> vamo por privi
<r4z0rb4ck> me robaron la moto y te lo cuento
<Exio> jajaja
<r4z0rb4ck> fui a comprar leche al Carrefour y sali no estaba mas la Zanella
<mimecar> r4z0rb4ck: sigue en OT
<gl26h> lo que le hago es hirme a propiedades , permisos, y me dice los permisos de canon_dc no se han podido determinar
<cossier> !ot r4z0rb4ck
<kubot> r4z0rb4ck: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » ¡Gracias!
<r4z0rb4ck> ok cossier:
<gl26h> la cuestion rara, fui arrastrando la imagen de carpeta en carpeta asta llegar a destino y asi pude
<gl26h> pero de una sola largada no me deja
<vafied_> ok la pantalla de SadlyMistaken no se puede redimencionar por ningun metodo lol
<SadlyMistaken> fosco_: corrier: intentaré usar otro programa.
<xangua> vafied_: alt+clic medio
<vafied_> nope
<SadlyMistaken> xD
<SadlyMistaken> a el/ella si le podéis creer, a mi me tomais por tonta... jajajaja
<SadlyMistaken> pero bueno, no importa, al menos ya me doy por vencida y ya está
<vafied_> SadlyMistaken: a El jajaajajaja
<vafied_> SadlyMistaken: nooooo jajajajaaja lucha (Y)
<SadlyMistaken> ok, eres un nene.. jajajaa xD
<SadlyMistaken> pa que voy a luchar? me desinstalo el programa y me pongo otro y ya está, será por programas..
<vafied_> SadlyMistaken: no se nada mas andaba de idealista :P
<SadlyMistaken> por cierto... esto de Tiemviewr usa WINE... no se si te has dado cuenta..
<vafied_> asi es no sabia O_O
<Exio> Es notable. No se adapta al tema GTK. y no es QT ..
<SadlyMistaken> y ahora como lo desinstalo!!
<Exio> A teamviewer?
<Exio> Lo has instalado usando el .deb? Puedes borrarlo desde synaptic
<SadlyMistaken> no aparece en los programas de wine, pero en el centro de software tampoco!!
<SadlyMistaken> si Exio, ah ok, synaptic.. voy pa alla
<SadlyMistaken> (cosa que no teneis los Ocelotes.... sin el famoso synaptic)
<vafied_> SadlyMistaken: puedes usar dpkg y los flags para eliminar y la ruta para el paquete
<vafied_> no recuerdo los flags
<Exio> flags?
<mimecar> SadlyMistaken: el centro de software y synaptic usan el mismo listado de programas
<vafied_> seeee
<vafied_> flags -h -r -i
<Exio> mimecar, Tenia entendido que el centro de software no mostraba los .deb's instalados manualmente
<Exio> vafied_, sí
<Exio> igual. yo prefiero apt para eso
<SadlyMistaken> no se que será un flag... "bandera"... xD
<Exio> apt-get remove teamviewer
<mimecar> si están en la base de datos debería
<vafied_> teamviewer6
<vafied_> teamviewer6
<Exio> vafied_, No se como se llama el paquete..
<Exio> SadlyMistaken, seria un parametro :P
<SadlyMistaken> ya está borrado
<SadlyMistaken> ah, flag es parámetro.. ok jajaja
<Exio> :)
<SadlyMistaken> gracias por todo.
<vafied_> de nada disculpa no poder ayudar mas
<SadlyMistaken> xD jajaja al menos se ha demostrado que no estoy loca o que no soy una inutil jajajaajja xD
<vafied_> Exio: asi se llama jajajaja
<vafied_> apt-get autoremove teamviewer6 lo elimina
<vafied_> fyi
<Exio> vafied_, ya se fue ..
<vafied_> Exio: lo se
<vafied_> es interesante que una chika use linux por lo menos en mi pais solo conozco a 2
<vafied_> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » ¡Gracias!
<fzeta> see you later!!
<fredd> buenas..
<Exio> hola fredd
<fredd> todo tranquilo por acá?
<Exio> Sí
#ubuntu-es 2011-10-13
<alexove> Hola
<alexove> necesito una mano con openvpn
<alexove> tengo montado el servidor
<alexove> y pude conectar un cliente
<alexove> pero solo puedo hacer ping a la tarjeta de red interna
<alexove> pero no al resto de la red interna
<ing_> buenas
<ing_> tengo un problema
<ing_> necesito compartir archivos de ubuntu y windows
<ing_> ya instale samba
<ing_> ubuntu me reconoce la carpeta compartida
<debsan> ing_, buenisimo, y cuál es el problema ?
<ing_> pero cuando copio un archivo me dice error
<debsan> ing_, eso sólo ? cuándo copias de windows a ubuntu ?
<debsan> ing_, leiste como editar el archivo /etc/samba/smb.conf
<debsan> ?
<ing_> de ubuntu a windows
<ing_> me dice me dice; Hubo un error
<debsan> ing_, bueno eso no dice mucho. Primero configurá las carpetas compartidas en windows como de escritura y lectura. Otra cosa es la forma de autenticarte, o hacerlo de modo invitado. Has jugado con eso ?
<ing_> no
<ing_> yo en ubuntu si puedo copiar los archivos a ubuntu
<ing_> otra cosa el win
<ing_> no me reconoce la carpeta compartida
<debsan> ing_, hace esto: cat /etc/samba/smb.conf y copialo en pastebin
<ing_> ok
<debsan> ing_, si nunca editaste ese archivo entonces sospecho que nunca cambiaste el nombre del workgoup.
<ing_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/707086/
<ing_> el grupo de trabajo es el que pone por default
<ing_> workgroups
<ing_> en win
<debsan> ing_, workgroups en minúscula ? pero en el archivo de configuración está en mayus.
<ing_> si en mayus :)
<debsan> bueno, si supongo si ves la pc dentro de la red está bien. El tema es que no veo ninguna carpeta compartida en el archivo de configuración
<ing_> me toca agregarla manual
<ing_> bueno debsan gracias
<ing_> hasta pronto
<dario_> pepe
<fredd> jelou
<curiousx> aloha
<fredd> una pregunta.. hay forma de limpiar ubuntu de todos los módulos y driver que vienen por defecto y no se usan?
<curiousx> si, pero no lo hagas
<curiousx> no consumen ningun recurso, estan ahi, solo por si los necesitas
<fredd> por ejemplo, paquetes de idiomas ruso, polaco, etc
<xangua> idiomas != modulos y drivers :/
<fredd> poniendo todo en la misma bolsa, no se usan..
<dario_> jkljkljlk
<RRejun> Hola
<RRejun> nesecito ayuda
<fredd> RRejun, hola
<curiousx> mmm...  a lo mejor los podes eliminar desde "Region e idioma", o desde el "Centro de Software de Ubuntu" buscando con la palabra "language-pack"
<RRejun> Quiero hacer funcionar el Seconlife desde mi pc con ubuntu
<dario_> hjkhjkhk
<RRejun> fredd: Que puedo hacer? Ya descargue el programa comprimido
<fredd> jajaj, ayuden a RRejun que estápeor que yo jaja
<RRejun> Pero lo ejecuto y sale una ventana negra, dura un dos segundos y se cierra. fredd
<debsan> RRejun, abrilo por consola y fijate que error te muestra
<RRejun> Quien me puede ayudar a ejecutar esa aplicacion?
<curiousx> o desde la terminal con ---> aptitude search language-pack | egrep ^i  y desinstalando con ---> sudo apt-get remove <paquete de idioma>
<RRejun> debsan: Cual es el comando para ejecutarlo?
<curiousx> no desinstales "language-pack-en" ni "language-pack-en-base"
<RRejun> debsan: Ejecuto el blog desde la consola?
<curiousx> perdon los paquetes eran  "language-pack-es" ni "language-pack-es-base" =P
<fredd> curiousx, no, asi tmb deberia buscar cada driver para placas atheros por ej, etc.. a mano, yo pense que habia algo para limpiar..
<debsan> RRejun, cuando hiciste doble click para ejecutarlo, ese es el nombre del binario. el blog ??
<curiousx> no, ya me confundiste
<curiousx> ya no se ni lo que queres hacer =(
<RRejun> debsan: me sale esto : #!/bin/bash
<RRejun> ## Here are some configuration options for Linux Client Testers.
<RRejun> ## These options are for self-assisted troubleshooting during this beta
<RRejun> ## testing phase; you should not usually need to touch them.
<RRejun> ## - Avoids using any OpenAL audio driver.
<RRejun> #export LL_BAD_OPENAL_DRIVER=x
<debsan> RRejun, no así no es !
<curiousx> como sea no desinstales paquetes de idiomas de ingles ni de español
<xangua> !paste | RRejun
<kubot> RRejun: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<RRejun> ## Nothing worth editing below this line.
<RRejun> ##-------------------------------------------------------------------
<debsan> RRejun, usa pastebin
<fredd> RRejun, no pegues cosas acá
<fredd> xangua, el bot es de cada canal? o sea no se pueden usar con comandos de otros canales?
<dario_> iiiiiiiiiiiii
<dario_> 24
<RRejun> Quien me puede prestar una ayuda express?
<dario_> 212121
<dario_> 3
<dario_> 22121212
<dario_> 31212
<dario_> 4
<dario_> 4
<dario_> 4
<dario_> 5
<xangua> dario_: deja de hacer eso
<xangua> jum....
<RRejun> No soy yo.
<RRejun> Ni tengo ip rotativa
<fredd> RRejun, anda a http://paste.ubuntu.com pega lo que quieras mostrar y despues copia la direccion y pegala acá
<RRejun> Elimine el ejecutable
<fredd> que extension tenia?
<RRejun> fredd: lo estoy volviendo a descargar, para ver si esa es la falla, si no me funciona aun, entonces hay si te busco.
<debsan> RRejun, para ejecutarlo desde consola tienes que navegar hasta el directorio donde hayas descomprimido el archivo, y luego ejecutar el binario, de la siguiente forma: ./<nombre_binario>
<RRejun> es SL fredd
<RRejun> Es un visor de second life
<RRejun> Biene desconprimido en un archivo rar
<fredd> RRejun, hacele caso a debsan
<RRejun> Ok
<dario_> 6
<xangua> pss hace rato vi un visor de second life en playdeb, aquí está http://www.playdeb.net/updates/ubuntu/10.04/?q=second+life
<xangua> añades los repositorios, instalas el paquete- o le das clic al botón 'Install' en la página
<RRejun> xangua: Pero abra una forma practica, psa que descargue el comprimido, lo ejecute como deberia de ser y medio abre, es decir, apenas lo ejecuto se abre una ventana negra e instantaneamente desaparece.
<dario_> 323
<dario_> 333
<dario_> 233
<dario_> 32323
<dario_> 3233
<dario_> 3233
<dario_> 333
<arielsanflo> saludos a toda la sala
<fredd> arielsanflo, jelou
<arielsanflo> vuelve ubuntu a gnome3 ?
<arielsanflo> como escritorio predeterminado
<arielsanflo> en la version 11.10
<xangua> unity
<xangua> unity corre sobre gnome
<arielsanflo> según veo mañana
<fredd> hoy!
<arielsanflo> sale la version 11.10
<arielsanflo> a perdón ya
<arielsanflo> como siempre uno aqui en colombia
<arielsanflo> todo llega tarde
<arielsanflo> jajaja
<fredd> que hora es el colombia?
<fredd> en*
<arielsanflo> 10:30 pm
<yoymi> ourizo,
<Herjo> a que  horas sale ubuntu ?
<Lithos84> Herjo: No se sabe...
<Lithos84> Herjo: Si entiendes inglés, puedes unirte a #ubuntu-release-party para estar al tanto.
<RRejun> Hola
<RRejun> Ayuda por favor
<Lithos84> !ask | RRejun
<kubot> RRejun: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<RRejun> kubot: No digas que tengo que hacer, simplemente di que quieres ayudar.
<kubot> RRejun: Soy solo un bot, no pienses que soy inteligente.
<RRejun> kubot: Como ajusto el brillo de mi pantalla en laptop?
<Itxshell> buenas a todos en la sala
<juchipilo> en muchas es con la tecla de funcion, [Fn]  mas una tecla de las F
<juchipilo> F3, F4, depende
<Itxshell> sabe alquien cuando sale ubuntu 11.10
<Lithos84> Itxshell: Hola. Puedes unirte a #ubuntu-release-party (en inglés) y esperar con el resto. Sólo es cuestión de horas (no se sabe cuántas).
<Itxshell> ok muchas gracias Lithos84
<Itxshell> alguien probo la beta de 11.10 ?
<RRejun> Hola
<RRejun> Como configuro el brillo de mi pantlla?
<RRejun> nsecitoa
<fosco_> buenas
<RRejun> fosco_: Buenas
<RRejun> fosco_: Estas?
<fosco_> estoy
<fosco_> tarde
<rocket>  #ubuntu-release-party
<Operador08> Hola a atodos, se sabe algo de 11.10? :)
<alexove> Hola
<alexove> alguien sabe como a que hora estara disponible la nueva version de ubuntu?
<RRejun> Hola
<RRejun> Ayuda
<RRejun> Como puedo configurar el brillo de mi pantalla en la laptop
<RRejun> ?
<alexove> supongo que estas usando unity
<alexove> y no el ubuntu clasico
<alexove> RRejun: prueba esto echo 5 > /sys/devices/virtual/backlight/acpi_video0/brightness
<alexove> en vez del numero 5 puedes poner valores del 0 al 10
<Decepticon> buenos dias! auxilio con mi pc en ubuntu 10.04   32 bits Lucyd
<Decepticon> tengo una problema con xserver-xgl,  eso es en NVidia tarjeta de video
<Decepticon> no abre virtualbox, no tengo efectos,
<Decepticon> ayudenme x favor, no se reparar esto.
<leviatan89> yo tampoco, lo siento tio :(
<leviatan89> o tia*
<leviatan89> por cierto, sabeís si hay una irc release party en español???
<leviatan89> :ppp
<Decepticon> no saben!
<leviatan89> bueno decepticon, yo lo que haría sería borrar el paquete con, incluso, la opción purge y luego volverlo a instalar
<leviatan89> pero si sabes hacerlo por consola
<leviatan89> que puedes dejar el sistema sin ningún entorno gráfico
<leviatan89> no se
<leviatan89> igual hay souciones mejores :(
<leviatan89> algo que es muy básico es si tienes los controladores de la gráfica instalados
<leviatan89> pero eso no explica lo de virtualbox...
<leviatan89> así que no se
<leviatan89> xD
<Decepticon> leviatan89:  ayudame en esto
<Decepticon> leviatan89: como hago esto! x favor, nunca me paso
<Guest37116> hola, alguien sabe que es ata4.00 (ata4.00: failed command: SMART)
<leviatan89> ya ha salido 11.10!!
<leviatan89> :D
<leviatan89> Decepticon: busca controladores adicionales
<leviatan89> a ver si está por ahí
<leviatan89> osea, a ver si te sale instalar algún controlador
<GatoLoko> Guest37116 no ha podido usar SMART sobre el disco ata4 porque no lo soporta o esta deshabilitado
<Guest37116> gracias, y como identifico es disco ata4?
<voyager1> leviatan89 ¿es estable, la 11.10?
<leviatan89> voyager1: Sí es estable, acaba de salir, es la versión que ahora hay para descargar por defecto si entras en ubuntu.com
<voyager1> leviatan pero eso no quiere decir que sea estable
<leviatan89> voyager1: aunque yo siempre que le instalo ubuntu a alguien le instalo las versiones LTS
<voyager1> me refiero a que ahora saldrán muchos errores
<leviatan89> que es la otra opción de descarga que te da ubuntu.com
<leviatan89> pues... igual sí
<leviatan89> depende de lo que busques
<leviatan89> yo soy friki y siempre tengo la última versión
<voyager1> quizá en unas semanas  sea algo más estable
<leviatan89> pero ya digo que a la gente que le instalo ubuntu siempre le instalo la LTS
<voyager1> si la maquina lo permite es mejor lts que la última versión, pero no siempre es posible
<ZOBUGTEL1> SALUDO ME GUSTARIA SABER CUAL ES LA DIFERENCIA ENTRE UBUNTU DESKTOP Y LA QUE DICE UBUNTU SERVER
<GatoLoko> Guest37116 en el registro de arranque se guarda en que orden se detectan las controladoras
<voyager1> zobugtel1 mejor en minusculas
<ZOBUGTEL1> ok
<voyager1> de lo contrario, se puede creer que estás gritando
<GatoLoko> ZOBUGTEL1 la diferencia es la lista de paquetes que se instalan automaticamente y algunas opciones que puedes elegir durante la instalacion
<ZOBUGTEL1> Cual es la diferencia entre la vercion de ubuntu 11.10 y desktop y la que es ubuntu serve
<ZOBUGTEL1> algien me podia decir por favor
<GatoLoko> ya te he respondido
<ZOBUGTEL1> no lo eh visto
<ZOBUGTEL1> lo que me ah dicho
<voyager1> mirar arriba
<ZOBUGTEL1> no veo nada
<ZOBUGTEL1> me lo podria repetir
<ZOBUGTEL1> por favor
<voyager1> gatoloko te ha contestado
<Decepticon> leviatna:  como hago!
<Decepticon> como busco controladores adicionales
<voyager1> zobugtel1, gatoloko te ha contestado
<ZOBUGTEL1> ok
<ZOBUGTEL1> cual me recomienda instalar
<voyager1> zobudtel1, depende de lo que busques
<voyager1> zobugtel1, depende de lo que busques, depende te tu maquina
<voyager1> *de
<ZOBUGTEL1> ok
<Decepticon> leviatan89: como hago eso=?
<fosco_> buenas
<urc-7720> hola con el actual correo de yahoo ya no puedo adjuntar archivos al correo yahoo desde ubuntu , desde windows si que puedo , a que se puede deber si uso la misma configuracion de nagegador en los dos o.s
<Guest37116> necesito opinion de:
<Guest37116> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/openid/login/?next=/707349/plain/
<cousteau> para los que no le vaya esa url: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/707349/
<Guest37116> gracias cousteau
<urc-7720> ya veo que aqui nadie usa con ubuntu el correo yahoo
<one_love> Hola, acabo de instalar Ubuntu 11.10, como no me gusta Unity he instaldo desde el centro de software el gnome shell para poder usar Gnome3 sin unity, pero al iniciar sesion me sigue saltando el unity de forma automatica (tengo arranque automatico), como puedo cambiarlo?
<urc-7720> one_love desde el login puedes cambiar al escritorio clasico de ubuntu al gnome2
<one_love> es que no me aparece login, porque tengo inciar sesion automaticamente, existe otra forma?
<urc-7720> desde acceso a ventana buscalo en el menu en sistema
<urc-7720> one_love busca pantalla de acceso en el menu
<urc-7720> one_love y desde alli seleccionas el tipo de escritorio con el que quieres iniciar
<urc-7720> aqui nadie usa el correo yahoo con ubuntu???
<fosco_> urc-7720, yo lo uso, pero por web, te sirve?
<urc-7720> si yo tambien lo uso por web pero no me permite adjuntar archivos al correo usando ubuntu
<fosco_> a ver?
<urc-7720> desde que actualizaron al nuevo correo de yahoo
<fosco_> pues lo acabo de hacer sin problema
<urc-7720> si pues ni con ubuntu 10.10 ni con ubuntu 11.04 no he podido hacerlo y con windows con el mismo navegador y la misma configuracion sin problemas
<fosco_> lo acabo de hacer en chromium
<urc-7720> yo siempre he accedido a mi correo de yahoo desde mozilla nunca con ningun otro navegador
<fosco_> no tengo firefox para hacer la prueba
<urc-7720> fosco prueba con mozilla si te viene bien
<fosco_> no lo tengo instalado
<urc-7720> fosco entonces lo quitastes cuando viene de serie en la mayoria de los linus
<fosco_> si
<ivedci89-desktop> http://process-641766.homeftp.org/musica/
<fredd> ivedci89-desktop, y ese servidor?
<guampa> ivedci89-desktop: este canal no es para compartir downloads, la proxima te quedas un buen tiempo sin entrar
<fredd> jojojo!
<guampa> a que la risa fredd
<fredd> guampa, recordé un chiste..
<Nvidia> hola
<Nvidia> tenho ubuntu 10.10 instalado sin particiones y por completo en mi portatil. Quiero crear una particion nueva achicando algo de lo existente, pero con el editor de discos no me apaño, alguien puede asesorarme?
<ivedci89-desktop> guampa...
<ivedci89-desktop> es mi PC!!!
<ivedci89-desktop> ok.. no sabia.
<ivedci89-desktop> igual no hay drama por no poder entrar
<ivedci89-desktop> solo queria compartirles.
<ivedci89-desktop> guampa: fredd
<ivedci89-desktop> Nvidia: bootea con un live cd  ó liveUSB  y usa la aplicacion GParted
<Nvidia> gracias!! voy a ello
<ivedci89-desktop> fredd: guampa ése servidor es mi propia PC! Solo queria compartirles en gratitud de que tantas veces me han ayudado.
<guampa> ivedci89-desktop: ya dejalo
<fredd> yo tengo que editar a mano un archivo porque, los parches que hay no sirven para mi driver, alguien me ayuda a encontrar el archivo correcto?
<WubiFailed> alguien a probado a instalarlo
<WubiFailed> y le ha fallado con wubi?
<WubiFailed> a mi se me atasco en checking battery
<WubiFailed> claro q no fue ubuntu sino kubuntu
<Ignacio> Hola
<Ignacio> Existe
<Ignacio> alfuna forma sin pagar de obtener Chicken Invader full
<cousteau> Ignacio, (1) no sabemos qué es chicken invader, (2) no sé qué relación puede tener eso con ubuntu
<Ignacio> cousteau:  http://www.interactionstudios.com/chickeninvaders2xmas.php
<cousteau> bien, eso podría ayudar a resolver el punto (1)... ¿qué pasa con el (2)?
<cousteau> bueno, whatever... Hay un botón en la pág que pone "Download free demo"
<Ignacio> cousteau:  si.. pero ya jugue el demo..
<Ignacio> y.. lo quiero full
<Ignacio> Y no tengo dinero
<WubiFailed> jakeales la web
<cousteau> prueba a conseguir dinero... no sé
<Ignacio> WubiFailed:  Puedo?
<WubiFailed> tie q poderse
<WubiFailed> Session Ident: Ignacio (~webchat@jita.sugarlabs.org)
<WubiFailed> 18:47 :                   Ignacio ¦ Ayudame a hackearla
<WubiFailed> LOOOOOOOOOL
<WubiFailed> no tio
<WubiFailed> estaba de coña
<Ignacio> WubiFailed:  xq?
<WubiFailed> yo no se
<WubiFailed> aser esas cosas
<Ignacio> WubiFailed:  Ja ja!
<Ignacio> Porque WubiFailed se fue?
<Steeldan> alguien ha probado la 11.10 con tarjeta ATI?
<Ignacio>  Steeldan  Yo por ahora no
<cousteau> Ignacio, bueno, las alternativas son claras: (1) comprar el programa, (2) usar sólo la demo, (3) usar otro juego
<cousteau> (y no, no te vamos a decir que te lo bajes pirata... de hecho preferimos que no lo hagas)
<Ignacio> cousteau:  LO baje pirata.. pero versión para windows usando wine
<cousteau> bueno, pues siento decirte que aquí no podemos ayudarte con eso
<Ignacio> cousteau:  Bueno
* mimecar changed the topic of #Ubuntu-es to: Canal Oficial de soporte de Ubuntu en Español - Canal social: /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic - ¿Pegar Texto? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu 11.10 http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download - Recordar que muchos usuarios están empezando y hay que ayudarles
<Ignacio> Wow!!
<cousteau> tampoco
<Ignacio> Ya disponible ubuntu 11!!
<cousteau> ah, eso
<Ignacio> ¿Tampoco?
<mimecar> Ignacio: está para descargar
<Ignacio> mimecar:  Ok. Yo ayer probe ubuntu 11.04!!
 * Ignacio y esta de lujo
<man1-69> hola a todos
<quizassi> hola
<quizassi> con el nuevo ubuntu no me va internet wireless correctamente
<mimecar> ¿has puesto las actualizaciones?
<quizassi> claro
<sianhulo> amigos, tengo un problema con el grub, no puedo bootear
<mimecar> los primeros días pueden pasar esas cosas
<mimecar> ¿que fallo te da el wifi?
<sianhulo> -***ya escribo el mensaje un pastebin, ya vengo
<sianhulo> aunque habla de la edicion de lineas estilo bash
<quizassi> se conecta y se desconecta
<quizassi> creo que ya hemos hablado
<mimecar> quizassi: con la 11.10 recien salida no se que puede causarte el fallo
<quizassi> es algo curioso
<quizassi> en el viejo kenel (y viejo ubuntu), tenía que instalar yo mismo el driver
<quizassi> ahora se supone que lo reconoce pero mal
<quizassi> ya vengo
<sianhulo> aqui esta http://pastebin.com/AiKPxEjT
<mimecar> sianhulo: ese enlace no funciona
<sianhulo> prueba denuevo
<mimecar> tendras que configurar de nuevo grub
<sianhulo> ¿como lo hago?¿perderia las entradas modificadas?
<sianhulo> (por cierto, tengo un live cd por ahi)
<mimecar> puedes generar de nuevo la información de grub
<sianhulo> bueno bueno, despues resuelvo lo de la entrada modificada
<sianhulo> por ahora¿como configuro de nuevo mi grub, mimecar?
<mimecar> !grub2
<kubot> GRUB es el gestor de arranque predeterminado desde Ubuntu 9.10 | Ver https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2 (Inglés) | ¡No edites el archivo grub.cfg a mano! | Si instalaste windows y perdiste el grub ver http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=Recuperar_GRUB - Ver !grub1 para versiones anteriores a 9.10
<mimecar> de momento solo he usado grub 1
<mimecar> no he trabajado con grub 2
<sianhulo> bueno, ojeo y despues pataleo jeje
<sianhulo> mimecar, tenemos un problema, despues de modificar los archivos de grub, hay que correr sudo update-grub. el problema es que des un live cd no me cuenta el dispositivo como que esta montado
<mimecar> tienes que montar la partición
<sianhulo> si, pero es que no hace nada
<sianhulo> monto la particion "/" que se supone esta en "/dev/sda5/"
<sianhulo> ah no ser que lo deba montar por otro lado y yo no me entere
<sianhulo> mimecar, regreso en 20 minutos, quizas mas, tengo que llvar a mis obrino
<mimecar> no se si estaré hoy conectado después
<mimecar> ¿la forma de actualizar a la 11.10 sería usando update-manager ?
<mimecar> ya lo he encontrado
<exploit-shell> chau
<eldehacerato> hola again
<eldehacerato> soy el de wifi danyado
<cossier> eldehacerato: y sige dañado?
<fredd_> jelou..
<dannyLopez> http://pastebin.com/NmAtGwWB por que no me aparece el celular?
<dannyLopez> o bueno corrijo, la memoria del celular.
<eldehacerato> si jaja
<eldehacerato> bueno no es gracioso es molesto
<eldehacerato> Thekernel: tengo un problema contigo
<newbie> oigan
<newbie> mi ordenador esta muy caliente
<Guest6926> como cuando era verano y hacia 35 grados
<mimecar> !detalles Guest6926
<kubot> Guest6926: Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<Guest6926> xDDD
<Guest6926> gracias mimecar
<Guest6926> bueno, pues en realidad es solo es
<Guest6926> eso
<Guest6926> todo esta genial, pero esta caliente en exceso
<Guest6926> antes incluso se me apago
<mimecar> ¿que versión de ubuntu estas usando?
<Guest6926> 11.10
<Guest6926> mi portatil tiene 2 años, un packard bell easynote LJ63
<mimecar> ¿con la 10.04 te pasaba eso?
<Guest6926> no use 10.04
<Guest6926> hoy es mi primer dia con ubuntu instalado de verdad
<mimecar> usastes versiones anteriores?
<Guest6926> hasta ahora lo habia usado con wubi
<Guest6926> en windows
<Guest6926> pero hoy jodi el grub
<Guest6926> y me lanze, los 500 gigas para linux :D
<mimecar> ¿con el live cd te pasaba?
<Guest6926> hmmmmm
<Guest6926> lo instale directamente
<mimecar> puede ser alguna incompatibilidad de tu hardware
<Guest6926> en cualquier caso
<Guest6926> seria una cosa de ubuntu no?
<mimecar> o algún bug que se haya colado
<Guest6926> ok
<Guest6926> mañana tenia pensado instalar kubuntu
<Guest6926> a ver si con ese no me pasa, q es el q qiero tener definitivo
<Guest6926> ah!
<mimecar> ¿vas a tener dos variantes de ubuntu?
<Guest6926> no, queria borrar este por completo
<Guest6926> me ha decepcionado mucho
<Guest6926> no puedo personalizar NADA
<mimecar> prueba el live cd antes
<mimecar> ¿que es lo que no puedes personalizar?
<Guest6926> no, no, de kubuntu es del q me fio, me gusta mas, aunq tambien solo lo he tenido en wubi, los videos de youtube q he visto de el me gustan
<Guest6926> pues nada, por ejemplo la barra esta tan moderna de la izquierda
<mimecar> unity si que se puede configurar
<Guest6926> no la puedo poner abajo, y la barra de arriba, no la puedo editar, solo hay 4 temas feisimos y no se de donde descargar mas
<Guest6926> en fin
<Guest6926> grasias de antebraso
<Guest6926> un placer
<SadlyMistaken> grasias de antebraso?
<cossier> SadlyMistaken: lo dicen por españña son los HOYGAN !! jajaja
<sianhulo> amigos, no puedo iniciar el sistema
<sianhulo> el grub muestra esto http://pastebin.com/AiKPxEjT
<file_not_found> hola
<file_not_found> es conveniente actualizar ubuntu 11.04 a la version 11.10
<litzlitz> para sianhulo: http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawiki/bootinfoscript/index.php?title=Boot_Problems:Wubi_9.10
<mimecar-away> hasta dentro de un par de días no
<file_not_found> ?
<mimecar> file_not_found: hasta dentro de un par de días no actualices
<file_not_found> me aparecio recien
<file_not_found> después si lo hago dentro de unos dias, no me traera problemas a ubuntu studio 11.04 64 bits?
<mimecar> dentro de un par de días los bugs más importantes estarán corregidos
<file_not_found> el sistema que yo uso actualmente
<file_not_found> muy bien
<file_not_found> sino estan corregidos porque lo liberan?
<mimecar> crees que pueden probar ubuntu 11.10 en todas las configuraciones que existen?
<magik_> hola a todos =)
<file_not_found> no lo creo
<mimecar> file_not_found: los fallos detectados están corregidos, cuando los prueben más usuarios saldrán nuevos
<file_not_found> entonces me conviene aguardar
<magik_> alguen me puede ayudar con una creacion de particula :/ ?
<file_not_found> dura mucho la actualizacion o es mejor instalar de cero ubuntu studio?
<mimecar> magik_: particula?
<mimecar> file_not_found: depende de como tengas tu sistema
<file_not_found> If you have a question, or if you think you may have found a bug but
<file_not_found> aren't sure, first try asking on the #ubuntu or #ubuntu-bugs IRC
<file_not_found> channels on Freenode, on the Ubuntu Users mailing list, or on the
<file_not_found> Ubuntu forums:
<file_not_found> eso dice en el cartel
<magik_> mimecar, si :D ... me refiero sistema de ficheros ... k tengo 300 GB y a la instalacion me he olvidado crear una y .. ahora tengo 100 GB a algun sitio en el ordenador y no se como usarla ^^
<SadlyMistaken> file_not_found: también puedes esperar unas semanitas antes de actualizar ¿no? o tanta prisa te trae?
<mimecar> magik_: será partición, no partícula
<mimecar> puedes meter tu /home en esa partición
<magik_> mimecar, no sé como crearla ...
<mimecar> puedes crearla con gparted
<file_not_found> quiero saber si despues de actualizarlo no tendre que instalar de 0 porque me paso dos veces
<magik_> me das el comando  ? :S ?
<mimecar> lo primero, tienes tu partición /home separa de / ahora?
<magik_> aver ... ^^
<magik_> no ..
<magik_> mira
<file_not_found> hablando de otro tema
<magik_> esk no he creado una partición al instalar ubuntu
<magik_> y ahora tengo algunos 100 GB no sé donde
<file_not_found> ahora estoy tratando de manejar cinelerra
<mimecar> magik_: gksudo gparted
<magik_> no pasó nada ..
<mimecar> ¿donde lo has escrito?
<magik_> solo me ha tirado q ponga la contraseña
<magik_> y nada mas ...
<magik_> en el terminal :D
<magik_> ..
<mimecar> ¿no ha dado ningún error?
<magik_> no
<magik_> a espera
<magik_> segundo
<magik_> olvidé a decirle q uso xubuntu
<magik_> y no es gksudo sino sudo :P
<mimecar> no señor
<magik_> mimecar, ahora me lo descarga
<mimecar> es gksudo si no quieres tener problemas en un futuro
<Ignacio> Hola
<magik_> hola
<Ignacio> Algun juego para ubuntu.. 10.04 LTS que recomienden
<magik_> mimecar: vale ahora si k puedo usar gksudo
<file_not_found> como hago para que funcionen los codecs en cinelerra?
<Lithos84> Ignacio: RedEclipse
<fzeta> hi!
<Ignacio> Hola fzeta
<Ignacio> Lithos84:  De que trata..
<magik_> mimecar: muchas gracias mimecar =)
<Ignacio> Lithos84:  No aparece :S no esta en ubuntu 10
<mimecar> magik_: eso no te resuelve el problema
<magik_> pero ahora formatea la particion a ntfs si k me lo resuelve =)
<mimecar> ¿no querías poner esa partición para linux?
<magik_> no es igual ?
<fzeta> hola Ignacio y cía
<niceplace> hola
<Lithos84> Ignacio: Debes añadir GetDeb <http://www.getdeb.net/>. Puedes saber más del juego en http://www.redeclipse.net/
<niceplace> no puedo instalar ningún deb
<mimecar> magik_: linux te podrá poner los archivos del sistema en ntfs
<Ignacio> ok
<magik_> mimecar: lo siento soy nuevo en linux ..
<niceplace> gdebi me dice que mire los permisos o quizás está corrupto
<magik_> mimecar: y eso ? o.O
 * Ignacio "magik_" somos dos!
<mimecar> ntfs no soporta los permisos de linux
<magik_> Ignacio: me alegro :D
<niceplace> corrupto no creo porque serían los tres debs con los que he probado
<mimecar> niceplace: el programa no está en los repositorios?
<magik_> mimecar: entonces ¿k hago ?
<mimecar> si quieres dejar cosas de linux tendrás que formatear con ext4
<niceplace> no
<mimecar> y pensar que vas a dejar en esa partición
<magik_> mimecar: no estaba claro ^^ ya tengo linux en una partición etx3 pero necesitaba una partición para ficheros (por ej. peliculas , musica , etc.)
<niceplace> ponla de ext4 tio
<niceplace> o quizás btrfs
<magik_> no me permite btrfs
<niceplace> tienes que instalar lo que se necesita
<magik_> como ?
<file_not_found> no me andan los videos con audio en cinelerra?
<file_not_found> necesito ayuda
<magik_> vcl mejor ^^
<magik_> vlc* perdón
<magik_> aa
<magik_> file_not_found: descarga vlc =)
<niceplace> ohh pero ahora si isntalaskype
<file_not_found> para que?
<niceplace> pero opera y chrome no me los isntala
<niceplace> será que están corruptos los dos?
<mimecar> ¿que error te da niceplace?
<magik_> file_not_found: para que te andan los videos con audio ^^
<file_not_found> esta instalado
<niceplace> en gdebi me dice qu emire los permisos o quiźas está corrupto
<magik_> file_not_found: pues con ello ^^
<niceplace> en el software center da un error muy ambiguo
<mimecar> niceplace: primero, ¿que versión de ubuntu usas?
<niceplace> 11.10
<magik_> mimecar: como hago para montar la partición
<niceplace> soy el del wifi jodio
<mimecar> 32 o 64 bits?
<niceplace> 64
<mimecar> niceplace: marea que te cambies el nick cada vez que entras
<niceplace> y sí descargué el correcto
<niceplace> es que no me acuerdo lo siento
<mimecar> magik_: ¿ya la has formateado?
<file_not_found> magik_: otra solucion?
<mimecar> file_not_found: instala los codecs
<magik_> mimecar: si
<file_not_found> para cinelerra
<niceplace> ya probé descargando una neuva y nada
<mimecar> si montas la partición como /home, te ocultará la carpeta que tienes ahora
<file_not_found> cuales son para cinelerra?
<mimecar> si el programa usa gstreamer, los plugins de gstreamer
<file_not_found> no se cuales usa
<magik_> mimecar: pero como puedo montar la :/ ?
<mimecar> no puedes montarla como /
<file_not_found> mpg creo
<magik_> mimecar: intento hacerla ntfc
<magik_> ntfs
<mimecar> si la haces ntfs podrás dejar archivos y documentos
<mimecar> pero nada relacionada con linux (por ejemplo la partición /home)
<niceplace> here i am again
<niceplace> estoy intentando instalar el driver
<magik_> mimecar: vale .. =)
<magik_> mimecar: solo dime como a montarla :S
<mimecar> no has dicho si la quieres como /home o como
<niceplace> pero unas versiones antes había que aplicar pataches
<magik_> mimecar: me tira Fallo al montar sistema de archivos
<niceplace> patches
<magik_> yo ya la he hecho solo dime como a montar la :S
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> quieres la partición como /home si o no
<magik_> no
<magik_> :/
<magik_> me vas a decir ?
<file_not_found> nadie de ustedes usa cinelerra?
<magik_> file_not_found: no lo siento :/
<jahdyestroh> No
<magik_> mimecar: :/
<Andres-kain> openshot uso yo.
<file_not_found> yo tambien
<file_not_found> ahora se me dio por cinelerra
<Andres-kain> y que tal?
<file_not_found> y no me anda el audio en el video
<file_not_found> MPEG-4 AAC audio
<file_not_found> es el codec
<Andres-kain> y no te da gui para descargarlo?
<Andres-kain> no esta el paquete?
<file_not_found> guide?
<file_not_found> falta un paquete dev
<Andres-kain> ah.
<Andres-kain> cuanto tiempo esperarias para recomendar amigos a subir a 11.10?
<mimecar> 1 semana
<niceplace> a reiniciar a ver si ya lo arreglé
<mimecar> no es obligatorio usar la 11.10
<Andres-kain> pero pierdes soporte no?
<carnau> yo estoy actualizando, pero sólo por que odio el bug que te cierra las ventanas que tienes detrás. Esperemos que esté solucionado...
<mimecar> Andres-kain: la 11.04 hasta la 12.10 tiene soporte
<Andres-kain> gracias!
<niceplace> ninguno de los dos problemas lo he podido arreglar
<m4r71x> putos
<mimecar> ?
<toplop> hola muchachos
<toplop> tengo una pregunta
<toplop> como hago para arrancar la tarjeta nvdia cuando es hybrida?
<mimecar> no se si el driver te permite hacer la selección
<toplop> mimecar lo que pasa es que con ironhide si lo lograba hacer pero con la ubuntu 10.04 pero ahora con ubuntu 11.04 no lo hace
<toplop> :S
<mimecar> ¿que es lo que hacías?
<toplop> mimecar: solo hice esto http://askubuntu.com/questions/59489/hybrid-graphics-intel-nvidia
<toplop> y cuando queria arrancarla... le colcaba un comando al progrmaa que nesecitaba y funcionaba
<toplop> !
<mimecar> añadir repositorios de PPA a una versión recien liberada,,,
<toplop> mimecar ya lo hize
<mimecar> el repositorio de ppa es para ubuntu 11.10?
<toplop> sip
<toplop> mimecar: no arranca la tarjeta Intel...
<mimecar> no se me ocurre nada a estas horas
<toplop> mimecar: aunque ya pusiero el bug....
<mimecar> si hay reportado un bug, te toca esperar
<sianhulo> amigos, me grub tiene problemas, me da lo siguiente http://pastebin.com/AiKPxEjT asi que me mandarona  corer
<toplop> mimecar: en pocas palabaras me estas dicendo que es mejor no hacer el upgrade?
<sianhulo> me mandaron a correr boot info script, lo cual devolvio esto http://pastebin.com/U2erqP1u
<mimecar> si sabes que hay un bug en la 11.10 con esa tarjeta no
<toplop> mimecar: sip
<seyacat> hola ubuntues, ya que salio oneiric puedo hacer esta perdunta sin achaques
<seyacat> donde cambio la tecla super de ALT a la tecla de Windows en oneiric?
<sianhulo> seyacat, yo hice instalacion limpia, y la tecla windows abre el menu
<seyacat> bueno en todo caso lo que me molesta es que hacer ALT + LMB, me mueve la ventana, y necesito desactivar eso, y no lo encuentro
<toplop> mimecar: lo mejor sera es devolverme.. una version
<mimecar> o esperar a que arreglen el problema
<seyacat> que problema?
<toplop> mimecar: estoy en Unity2D
<seyacat> yo le puse gnome-clasic, funciona perfecto
<seyacat> lo unico que realmente me molesta es la tecla ALT para mover ventanas
<seyacat> voy a preguntar en el canal de ubuntu
<seyacat> eeee lo logre; si lo quieres saber esta en   gconf-editor      la ruta   /apps/metacity/general/mouse_button_modifier   se cambia <Alt> por <Super>
<ing_> buenas a todos
<ing_> tengo un problema para compartir archivos en ubuntu y win7
<niceplace> samba
<ing_> si
<ing_> ya lo instale
<ing_> el problema es que en ubuntu yo puedo ver la carpeta compartida de win7
<ing_> en win7 no la muestra
<ing_> en ubuntu yo veo los archivos de la carpeta compartida pero no me deja pegar archivos
<ing_> me dice eso: Falló al montar la compartición Windows
<ing_> k sera
<dylan66> me tratas de jiejo?
<dylan66> perdon
<ing_> bueno ya pude
<ing_> :)
<ing_> como jugar urban terror en lan
<isaacricci> hola
<isaacricci> hola:-D
<isaacricci> hola ivan
<Milena> hola
<Milena> la barra nueva del ubuntu 11.10 no se puede cambiar a la derecha ?
<Chelo> ubuntu tweak?
<Milena> yes
<Chelo> proba con ubuntu tweak
<Milena> esa barra interfiere en la izquierda, en la derecha seria perfecta
<Chelo> sino ni idea
<Chelo> :S
#ubuntu-es 2011-10-14
<tuxGentroo> hola amigos
<tuxGentroo> espero que me ayuden
<tuxGentroo> tengo un cliente que tiene un cafe internet con unas 20 maquinas y tiene una coneccion a internet loque quiere es limitar el ancho de banda a sus clientes puesto que algunos se lo consumen el ancho de banda por completo ademas algunos clientes se conectan por coneccion inalambrica los cuales tambien quiere limitarlos alguna idea
<tuxGentroo> estube leyendo algo de utilisar un firewall
<tuxGentroo> tengo un cliente que tiene un cafe internet con unas 20 maquinas y tiene una coneccion a internet loque quiere es limitar el ancho de banda a sus clientes puesto que algunos se lo consumen el ancho de banda por completo ademas algunos clientes se conectan por coneccion inalambrica los cuales tambien quiere limitarlos alguna idea
<tuxGentroo> alguno probo el winbox ?
<quest0> consulta, si busco en 2 archivos un string y quiero que me muestre solo el primero del principio del archivo y el ultimo como lo podria hacer? el resultado puede ser de archivos distintos
<quest0> he tratado con egrep grep sed sort find.. y no logro dar con esto, awk aun no entiendo llevo solo 6 meses en linux
<quest0> me podrian ayudas?
<quest0> me podrian ayudar?
<magik_> alguen sabe como establecer la red despues restart ?
<RYDeN> hola una pregunta, puedo quemar la iso de ubuntu en lugar de un cd en un dvd?
<magik_> mejor dvd creo =)
<xangua> RYDeN: en un cd, usb y me parece que la nueva versión corre directamente de usb
<RYDeN> coo siempre los queme en cd
<RYDeN> y no me ha quedado
<RYDeN> pero dvd entonces no?
<xangua> o sea solo lo copias a la usb, sin necesidad de programas extras, y debería bootear sin problemas
<RYDeN> ah mira vos
<RYDeN> voy a intentar
<xangua> corrijanme si me equivoco, igual en ubuntu.com tienes las instrucciones
<RYDeN> muchas gracias
<xangua> en cd no te debería dar problemas a menos que lo estes quemando a una velocidad muy alta, trata de quemarlo en una más lenta RYDeN
<xangua> o checar la integridad de la iso
<xangua> !md5
<kubot> Para verificar la ISO de Ubuntu, visita http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM, sigue las instrucciones y compara el código con https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<SadlyMistaken> a ustedes cuando grabais un CD o DVD con datos... os lo leen los amigos en windows? Es que a mi sólo me los lee en Linux, o la tele... pero no WIndows
<SadlyMistaken> y cuando les grabo cosas.. siempre me dicen "no me has grabado nada"
<arielsanflo> que cosas nuevas tiene ubuntu 11.10
<xangua> ubuntu.com ahí puedes ver
 * unknow Saludos!
<chukipan> saldos a todos los que estan conectadoos
<Carlitos__> hola  como  estan todos
<Carlitos__> se puede?
<gl26h> hay algun comando para que en la terminal las linea de ordenes dejen de salir en colores
<shinitoz> La descarga esta mas rapida por torrent, seed!
<xangua> shinitoz: desde hace rato que lo estoy compartiendo ;)
<Guest98060> alguien sabe donde configuro las variables de entorno en ubuntu ????
<eugenio> cual es la mejor herramienta de respaldo pra ubuntu
<eugenio> ??
<sianhulo> amigos, escuche que se puede redimensionar particiones ntfs sin perder datos?¿es cierto?
<jose> alguien sabe como bajo e instalo el aircrack completo
<jose> para ubuntu
<JRI> HOLA
<JRI> QUE ES ESTO?
<Yukiteru> JRI, un chat
<JRI> ?
<Yukiteru> un chat de soporte tecnico
<Yukiteru> duda o problema, podrías resolverlo aqui
<Yukiteru> eso si luego de buscar en san google y no encontrar solucion
<jose> hola alguien sabe si se puede instalar juegos de windows por ejemplo el halo
<JRI> ola
<JRI> amm alguien me puede decir
<JRI> que es esto
<jose> aca en ubuntu
<JRI> oigan
<JRI> alguien me puede ayudar
<JRI> con mi ubuntu 11.10
<jose> JRI es un canal de chat exclusivo de temas de ubuntu es decir si tienes alguna duda sobre la instalacion de algun programa aca hay personas que pueden ayudarte yo la verdad recurro aca cuando tengo una duda y estpy agradecido a tdos aquello que aportan algo de su tiempo en ayudar
<JRI> muchas gracias jose
<JRI> mira mi problema es el siguiente
<JRI> nose si me puedes orientar
<JRI> mira
<JRI> acavo de instalar ubuntu 11.1
<JRI> 10
<JRI> pero
<JRI> la barra de ubuntu one
<JRI> no sale
<JRI> solo me aparece en la parte de arriba
<JRI> una barra con archivo herramientas ayuda y etc
<JRI> y no la puedo
<JRI> kitar
<JRI> no sabes a que se deve?
<chukipan> JIRI <<<<<si tienes instalados todos  tus contoladores adicionales
<chukipan> yo tube un problema similar lo que me paso fue que no me aparecia ninguna de las barras
<chukipan> y lo solucione con los controladores adicionales
<faryshta_> Hola ¿alguien tiene un chipset BCM5787M que me ayude a hacerlo funcionar?
<faryshta_> hola?
<Tiffon> nas
<niceplace> hola
<niceplace> cuál es el foro con más movimiento en espanyol?
<niceplace> de ubuntu claro
<deep_p> Hola. Voy a instalar Ubuntu 11.10 y me gustaría hacer una partición para el home, para no tener que hacer una copia de seguridad cada vez que instalo un nuevo ubuntu... alguien me puede indicar cómo se hace?
<niceplace> estás en el live?
<deep_p> no estoy ahora mismo, porque no tengo otro ordenador, pero sí, la idea es hacerlo a través del liveCD
<niceplace> pues es simple
<niceplace> usa gpated
<niceplace> y luego le das en avanzado y le pones / a raiz y /home al home
<deep_p> ah, entonces a la partición que va ir el home se le indica desde el propio gparted que debe ir ahí el home no?
<niceplace> no
<niceplace> en la instalación
<niceplace> tu en la instalación lo de las particiones le das algo como something else
<deep_p> ok
<niceplace> y allí indicas / para raiz y /home para home
<deep_p> vale, pero si no tengo aún la partición hecha para el home debo hacerla desde gparted antes de iniciar desde el CD o puedo hacerlas desde el propio liveCD de ubuntu, en el menú de instalación?
<niceplace> gparted está en el live
<niceplace> en la isntalación también lo puedes hacer pero es un poco más lioso
<niceplace> lo qu epuedes hacer es
<niceplace> vas al live y te conectas y yo te ayudo más especificamente si quieres
<deep_p> vale, entonces primero hago la partición desde gparted y despues en el menú de instalación le doy a "somethin else" y ahí especifico cuál es la partición para el home...
<niceplace> correcto
<niceplace> las dos eh
<niceplace> la raiz y home
<deep_p> bien, jeje, entonces lo he entendido!
<niceplace> bueno dudo que te deje seguir si no tienes raiz
<niceplace> ok suerte
<deep_p> si claro, la raiz también. Voy a probar... muchas gracias niceplace!!!
<niceplace> de nada
<niceplace> tengo el siguiente problema: http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/160742
<Chelo> hola
<cousteau> niceplace, hmm... te preguntaría si tienes todas las actualizaciones al día, pero supongo que siendo la 11.10 las tendrás
<niceplace> pues sí
<Crashbit> niceplace: miraste que módulo usa tu tarjeta ?
<niceplace> eso cómo se mira?
<niceplace> lo que se es que es nuevo
<niceplace> como digo en el foro
<Crashbit> niceplace: lsmod te dará los módulos que tienes, de ahí saber cual es el de la tarjeta no es dificil
<niceplace> bueno dime que cosas tengo que mirar por que no estoy ahora mismo en ubuntu
<Crashbit> niceplace: busca un directorio parecido a este
<Crashbit> /sys/class/net/wlan0/device/driver
<Crashbit> niceplace: cambia wlan0 por tu dispositivo inalámbrico
<niceplace> ah bueno eso lo puedo mirar desde aquí
<niceplace> sys está vacío
<Crashbit> estás en un livecd ?
<niceplace> en windows
<Crashbit> niceplace: desde windows no puedes mirarlo, hay que hacerlo desde linux
<niceplace> ups disculpa me equivoqué
<niceplace> seguro?
<niceplace> yo puedo verlo todo menos eso
<niceplace> me parece raro
<Crashbit> seguro
<Crashbit> niceplace: claro, el directorio /sys, igual que /proc, se montan durante el arranque
<niceplace> ah ok
<niceplace> bueno miro esas dos cosas y vuelvo
<niceplace> más nada?
<Crashbit> si
<niceplace> el qué?
<Crashbit> ls -l module una vez estés en este directorio y sabrás que modulo usas
<niceplace> ok gracias ya vengo
<Crashbit> niceplace: no puedes conectar por cable el equipo ?
<Crashbit> niceplace: así nos ahorramos los reinicios
<niceplace> bueno sí
<niceplace> voy
<alberto> Buenas tardes
<alberto> Mi pregunta: ¿Alguien ha instalado ya Ubuntu 11.10?
<niceplace> be right back
<alberto> ¿Se va a poder volver a Gnome 2?
<alberto> Con Ubuntu 11.10?
<Crashbit> alberto: gnome3 es casi igual que gnome2, y mucho mas actualizado
<Crashbit> alberto: puedes usar gnome3
<alberto> Crashbit No me gusta su interface. Parece que cada vez piensan más en usuarios con nivel de conocimientos básicos o nulos.
<Crashbit> alberto: la interficie de gnome3, es exactamente igual a la de gnome2
<Crashbit> alberto: de lo que hablás será de unity o de gnome-shell
<alberto> Crashbit No no, hablo de que no existe barra superior de menú.
<Crashbit> alberto: si que existe, alberto donde no existe es en gnome-shell y en unity
<Crashbit> alberto: pero en gnome3 si que existe
<niceplace> rt5390sta            1349530  0
<niceplace> ese es el modulo
<alberto> Crashbit Efectivamente, sí existe, pero ese menú "fijo" e impersonalizable me trae por la calle de la amargura.
<Crashbit> alberto: gnome3 es el entorno de escritorio, en gnome3 puedes usar metacity (barras de menú donde las conoces) o gnome-shell (nuevo entorno)
<Crashbit> alberto: no, es lo último que he dicho
<Crashbit> niceplace: ok haz un lsmod | grep rt5390
<Crashbit> a ver que sale
<niceplace> rt5390sta            1349530  0
<Crashbit> alberto: gnome3 tienes menú no-fijo, no lo tienes con gnome3 con gnome-shell
<Crashbit> alberto: pero si con gnome3 con metacity
<niceplace> en rojo
<Crashbit> alberto: cambia el gestor de ventanas y listo
<alberto> Crashbit gracias.
<Crashbit> niceplace: modinfo rtxxxxxxx
<alberto> Crashbit De todas maneras creo que no te entiendo muy bien, lo que me quieres decir...
<alberto> Crashbit El menú que a mí me gusta es el que se puede personalizar, y el que decía "Aplicaciones", "Lugares" y "Sistema".
<niceplace> error
<Crashbit> alberto: gnome3 es un gestor de escritorio, controla muchas cosas, una de ellas, el gestor de ventanas (metacity/gnome-shell)
<alberto> Crashbit ¿Eso lo puedo conseguir con Gnome 3?
<Crashbit> alberto: si, gnome3 con metacity
<Crashbit> alberto: mira como cambiar el gestor de ventanas con gconf-editor
<Crashbit> niceplace: error no me dice mucho
<niceplace> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 0 2011-10-14 15:21 module -> ../../../../module/rt2800pci
<niceplace> eso el lo del driver
<niceplace> ERROR: modinfo: could not find module rtxxxxxxx
<alberto> Crashbit ¿Y es posible utilizar Compiz-fusion?
<niceplace> ese es el error
<Crashbit> alberto: ya no se usa, se usa compiz a secas
<Crashbit> niceplace: las x, debes remplazarlas por tu módulo
<niceplace> AH OK JEJE
<Crashbit> el que te marca el lsmod y el ls -l module
<alberto> Crashbit Entonces... ¿Aún se pueden conseguir los efectos de "Ventanas gelatinosas" y "Cubo de Escritorio"?
<Crashbit> alberto: sí
<niceplace> Paste bin ?
<niceplace> !paste
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<alberto> Crashbit No quiero que pienses que es lo único que me interesa. (Efectos gráficos), pues en realidad mi objetivo es obtener un buen rendimiento del sistema y velocidad.
<Crashbit> alberto: pues gnome-shell da muy buenos resultados, es solo cuestión de acostumbrarse
<niceplace> http://paste.ubuntu.com/707988/
<Crashbit> alberto: yo lo hice y mira que soy clásico
<Crashbit> niceplace: pero vamos a ver, cual usa tu inalámbrica el rt5390 o el 2800 que pusiste en module ?
<alberto> Crashbit En realidad lo que me interesa es poder poner la barra superior un poco más vistosa, con un degradado o algo que le de aspecto de S.O. del siglo XXI, en el que nos encontramos.
<Crashbit> niceplace: en el directorio de módule, haz un pwd
<alberto> Crashbit Y eso lo hacía Compiz
<alberto> Crashbit O poner los menús transparentes
<Crashbit> alberto: pues usa compiz, supongo que no hay problema
<alberto> Crashbit O una decoración de ventanas más vistosa
<niceplace>  /sys/class/net/wlan0/device/driver
<Crashbit> alberto: debes cambiar gnome-shell y metacity por compiz
<niceplace> entro a module?
<Crashbit> niceplace: no
<Crashbit> niceplace: modinfo rt2800xxxx
<niceplace> en xx qué pongo?
<alberto> Crashbit ¿Y nunca va a ser posible volver a Gnome 2?
<Crashbit> haz el modinfo del módulo que te da el ls -l module
<Crashbit> alberto: querrías volver a gnome1 ?
<Crashbit> alberto: posible si que és, pero no es nada recomendable
<Crashbit> alberto: además de complicado
<alberto> Crashbit ¿Conoces la opinión del señor Linus Torvalds con respecto a Gnome 3?
<niceplace> http://paste.ubuntu.com/707991/
<Crashbit> alberto: sí
<Crashbit> alberto: pero Torvalds es un programador de kernel, no diseñador gráfico
<niceplace> pero esa no es la tarjeta que yo tengo
<alberto> Crashbit No obstante fue el creador de este S.O.
<Crashbit> alberto: no, solo fue el creador de un kernel
<Crashbit> alberto: igualmente, esto no le da mas valor a su valoración
<alberto> Crashbit ¿Existen efectos y decoración en gnome-shell?
<Crashbit> alberto: algunos, existen extensiones, pero no hay tantas cosas como en compiz
<Crashbit> alberto: almenos por ahora
<Crashbit> niceplace: http://rt2x00.serialmonkey.com/wiki/index.php/Main_Page
<Crashbit> niceplace: esta es la web del fabricante, mira si habla de bugs o algo así
<alberto> Crashbit ¿Y sería posible ponerle un degradado a la barra superior?
<Crashbit> niceplace: veo que parámetros no se le pueden pasar muchos
<alberto> Crashbit ¿Y menús transparentes?
<niceplace> pero si esa no es mi tarjeta
<Crashbit> alberto: en gnome-shell no creo, peor no tengo ni idea, mira en google, yo la verdad que no lo s
<Crashbit> *se
<Crashbit> niceplace: como que no ?
<niceplace> claro que no
<niceplace> mi tarjeta es rt5390
<alberto> crashbit Entonces... Ahora mismo... Tú tienes puesto Gnome 3?
<Crashbit> alberto: sí
<alberto> crashbit ¿Y la barra superior te parece vistosa?
<Crashbit> niceplace: iwconfig
<Crashbit> alberto: me encanta
<alberto> Crashbit ¿Se pueden poner distintos temas?
<^^ARcANgEL^^> alguien que me pueda ayudar actualize el sistema del 11.04 al 11.10 y ya no quiere iniciar el grafico
<niceplace> allí no dice mi tarjeta
<Crashbit> alberto: no lo se
<Crashbit> niceplace: pastealo
<^^ARcANgEL^^> por lo menos podre entrar a las particiones de ubuntu desde windows para salvar los archivos?
<niceplace> http://paste.ubuntu.com/707993/
<niceplace> sí ^^ARcANgEL^^
<Crashbit> niceplace: la wlan0 es tu wireless
<^^ARcANgEL^^> como?
<^^ARcANgEL^^> plis help
<niceplace> con un prgrama
<niceplace> ext algo
<Crashbit> niceplace: así que antes me dijiste que estabas en el módulo de tu wireless y usaba rt2800
<niceplace> yo lo tengo pero no recuerdo el nombre exacto
<^^ARcANgEL^^> es que hay uno que es ext2 pero no se ven
<^^ARcANgEL^^> no es porque son particiones ext4
<^^ARcANgEL^^> ?
<niceplace> yo tengo particione  ext4
<niceplace> y uso ese programa
<niceplace> Crashbit: no entiendo
<^^ARcANgEL^^> no es este: http://www.fs-driver.org/
<Crashbit> niceplace: pues segun has dicho usas este módulo
<Crashbit> niceplace: sabes de que puede ser este módulo ?
<niceplace> http://www.ext2fsd.com/
<niceplace> creo que es ese
<niceplace> Crashbit: no
<Crashbit> niceplace: pues es el que te usa tu wireless
<niceplace> y eso por qué?
<niceplace> esa no es mi tarjeta
<Crashbit> niceplace: pero usará este chip
<niceplace> no creo
<^^ARcANgEL^^> ok
<Crashbit> hay tarjetas de una marca, que usan un chip de otra
<niceplace> por que usa unos drivers y unos parches
<niceplace> especificos
<niceplace> ah ya
<Crashbit> niceplace: lo que queda claro es que usas esté módulo
<niceplace> quizás el errro sea que el sistema me elige un modulo incorrecto
<Crashbit> niceplace: sudo rmmod rt2800xxx
<Crashbit> niceplace: sudo modprobe rt58xxxxx
<Crashbit> a ver si así funciona
<niceplace> que hago?
<Crashbit> niceplace: rmmod descraga el módulo y modprobe lo carga
<Crashbit> prueba de descragarlo, buscar el adecuado y cargarlo
<^^ARcANgEL^^> ya se cual fue el problema
<niceplace> mm
<^^ARcANgEL^^> es que se quedo sin gigas la particion como actualizo
<^^ARcANgEL^^> todo el sistema
<^^ARcANgEL^^> tal vez marca error de escritura
<^^ARcANgEL^^> como puedo amplicart
<^^ARcANgEL^^> el disco duro
<^^ARcANgEL^^> porque tengo mas espacio
<^^ARcANgEL^^> sin usar
<niceplace> 58 por qué?
<niceplace> 5390 no?
<Crashbit> esto
<niceplace> esto?
<Crashbit> 5390
<niceplace> y sta
<niceplace> ?
<Crashbit> no se, hay que probar
<niceplace> lo primero es rmmod
<niceplace> pero de mi tarjeta o del modulo ese?
<Crashbit> niceplace: qué módulo te está usando ?
<niceplace> no lo sé tu dijiste que el 2800
<Crashbit> niceplace: pues esto, descárgalo
<niceplace> el 2800 ?
<niceplace> ERROR: Module rt5390pci does not exist in /proc/modules
<niceplace> los dos me da el mismo error
<niceplace> en rmmod
<Crashbit> niceplace: lsmod y verás los nombres de los dos módulos
<Crashbit> lsmod | grep rt
<niceplace> de acuerdo
<niceplace> no me dijo nada cuado lo ejecuté
<niceplace> pruebo la coexión wireless ?
<Crashbit> niceplace: pero cual has cargado y cual has descargado ?
<Crashbit> niceplace: primero prueba solo uno, luego el otro
<Crashbit> niceplace: una vez cargado uno, haz un iwconfig
<Crashbit> y luego prueba ...
<niceplace> por ahora va bien :)
<niceplace> creo que ya está gracias Crashbit
<niceplace> pues no
<niceplace> :|
<Crashbit> pues ahora prueba el otro
<niceplace> el de 5390
<Crashbit> no se, el otro
<niceplace> pero si ese no era el que ya tenia activado?
<Crashbit> el que no usaste ahora
<Crashbit> no
<Crashbit> tu prueba, a ver
<niceplace> ok
<niceplace> los sta?
<niceplace> pci?
<niceplace> lib?
<Crashbit> niceplace: el que no usaste ahora, no se cual has usado
<niceplace> usé rt5390sta
<Crashbit> pues usa el otro, el 2800
<niceplace> te muestro
<niceplace> !paste
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<niceplace> http://paste.ubuntu.com/708012/
<niceplace> nada
<niceplace> te muestro el iwconfig cuando se supone que debe estar conectado?
<niceplace> http://paste.ubuntu.com/708016/
<niceplace> uhh que raro ra0
<julio> buen dia
<julio> un favor como puedo hacer para instalar nuevamente el video por defecto q venia cuando instale ubuntu 11.10?
<niceplace> que video?
<julio> venia con ati generico si no me equivoco, quise poner el software privativo y al reiniciar no arrancaba linux asi q lo desinstale con apt-get purge fglrx* y volvio a arrancar pero ya no inicia con unity
<fosco_> julio, el "ati generico" no se desinstala al poner el fglrx, así que no necesitas instalar nada
<fosco_> lo que puede que necesites es cambiar la configuración del servidor gráfico
<fosco_> tienes acceso a un terminal?
<julio> sip
<julio> fosco_como hago porfa por q casi no se puede manejar por q me dejo en unity 2d
<fosco_> ejecuta esto y reinicia el teléfono:
<fosco_> sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak
<fosco_> uy el teléfono
<fosco_> xD reinicia el PC quiero decir
<fosco_> esto me pasa por chatear desde el android
<cousteau> ya está fosco_ presumiendo de teléfono?
<fosco_> :D
<cousteau> fosco_, a lo mejor hay que reinstalar/reconfigurar el driver genérico
<julio>  fosco_, como hago porfa por q casi no se puede manejar por q me dejo en unity 2d
<cousteau> yo haría lo siguiente... ¿cómo se llama el driver genérico de ati?
<cousteau> xserver-xorg-video-ati, no? en ese caso, haría:   sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg-video-ati
<cousteau> o a lo mejor basta con    sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<julio> costeau, la verdad me acuerdo q me reconocia como ati hd 4830
<mimecar> el driver "genérico" de Ati es el driver libre
<niceplace> veamos que dicen los ingleses
<cousteau> sí, pero ¿cuál es el paquete? lo digo para reconfigurar ése
<mimecar> ¿ya has hecho lo que te ha dicho fosco_?
<GeeKHA> !sonando
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'sonando'.
<granjero> !nada
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'nada'.
<granjero> !todo
<niceplace> jeje
<sianhulo> jaja
<sianhulo> amigos, alguien sabe como agregar una linea al grub2 para bootear desde el usb?solo he encontrado del grub1
<SadlyMistaken> en inglés lo explican aquí: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/boot-multiple-iso-from-usb-via-grub2-using-linux/
<SadlyMistaken> aunque como no se inglés, no se si es exactamente lo que tu necesitas
<sianhulo> bueno es una solucion, pero noi mi solucion, ya yo no tengo la .iso,  y el pendrive es booteable, en cambio eso es para montar  el pendrive y bootear la .iso metida a secas
<SadlyMistaken> ah.
<SadlyMistaken> que bueno saber inglés..
<sianhulo> igual, gracias
<mimecar> sianhulo: no te ha funcionado el documento de grub2?
<sianhulo> pues he leido tanto, que no recuerdo especificamente cual era
<sianhulo> pero si no mal recuerdo, no tenia nada de agregar usb, solo agregar otro SO
<mimecar> en estos momentos tu sistema no tiene grub
<mimecar> tendrás que generar todas las entradas
<sianhulo> mimecar, no te entiendo¡como que mi sistema no tiene gub?lo que dije en mi otro mensaje es lo que sale en la documentacion de grub2
<mimecar> solo tienes un grub que no puede leer su configuración
<SadlyMistaken> es interesante, para la versión Plop también existe.. que raro que para Grub2 no..
<mimecar> te tocará regenerar la información de grub2
<sianhulo> mimecar, insisto que no te entiendo, si te refieres a los cambios que intente hacer, si aparece en el menu de grub, pero me dan error
<sianhulo> mimecar, pero si grub este nuevecito de ayer xD
<mimecar> lo que pusistes en pastebin es que te sale la "consola" de grub
<sianhulo> mimecar, lo pude resolver
<sianhulo> asi que, el grub funciona, solo necesito el comadno para hacerlo funcionar
<sianhulo> bueno, tambien esta la posibilidad de que alla hecho algo mal, tengo set root=(hd4,1)(el usb es sdf1)pero no recuerdo si las letras se comenzaban a contar por "0" o por "1"
<mimecar> quieres instalar grub en un usb?
<sianhulo> mimecar, no, quiero instalar ubuntu desde una usb mediante grub
<mimecar> ya me he perdido completamente
<SadlyMistaken> aqui dicen, que como Plop si consigue hacerlo, cojas el archivo de PLOP y se lo pongas a GRUB2: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-laptop-and-netbook-25/how-to-boot-from-an-usb-stick-without-bios-support-using-grub2-776192/
<sianhulo> mimecar, mi BIOS "soporta" iniciar desde usb(mas siempre da error, y no es la usb) asi que quiero que inicie por usb, y eso lo puede hacer GRUB
<SadlyMistaken> eing? Lo que intentas hacer es que como tu laptop o pc no arranca desde Bios un SO instalado en USB, lo haga desde el grub2, pero es que el grub2 aún no reconoce los pen-drives... por eso tienes que decirselo antes de entrar en el grub... y con plop se supone que si se puede hacer..
<sianhulo> hace como un año me ayudaron con ese tema aqui, y funciono, pero como ahora tengo la configuracion por defecto...
<sianhulo> pues esa vez, yo no use plop
<SadlyMistaken> ahm
<sianhulo> asi que quizas la compatibilidad puda variar
<SadlyMistaken> claro, porque eso de Plop es demasiado windowsao.. pero en el enlace que te dí sólo habla de usar un archivo... no plop entero.
<mimecar> ¿que vas a instalar desde ese usb?
<sianhulo> la ultima versiond e ubuntu
<SadlyMistaken> no. El sistema operativo ya lo tiene intalado en la usb
<SadlyMistaken> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh..... que es un cd live.. ok.
<mimecar> resumiendo, tienes ubuntu instalado con grub y quieres iniciar un usb para instalar ubuntu 11.10?
<sianhulo> por cierto, mi hermano ayer le llego la hp pavilion dv7, como supondran, con windows y todo el disco ocupado, escuche que se puede redimensionar el ntfs con gparted pero que habia que bajarse algo, saben como se llama ese paquete?
<sianhulo> mimecar, si, usar un live usb con grub
<mimecar> sianhulo: clona el disco duro antes de jugar con las particiones de windows
<sianhulo> le llego ayer, no tiene casi nada, el de la instlaacion esta en otra aprticion
<cousteau> sianhulo, ntfs-3g creo, pero me suena que ya viene incluido
<sianhulo> cousteau, buscare
<mimecar> sianhulo: no juegues con las particiones sin clonar el disco duro
<mimecar> si pierdes la partición de recuperación de windows, tendrás que pagar para recuperar esa información
<sianhulo> mimecar, la computadora vio ayer, no perderia gran cosa en todo caso, ahora, si o si perdera la informacion?
<mimecar> si no es gran cosa la instalación de windows con su número de serie...
<sianhulo> (la instalacion esta separada de donde van los archivos)
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> esa partición contiene los discos de windows
<mimecar> si se daña, no podrás reinstalar windows facilmente
<mimecar> clona el disco duro o saca una copia de esos datos
<sianhulo> hay una de 15gb con windows y otra de 600gb donde van los archivos, y 2 mas que no se que rayos son
<sianhulo> uff, windows siempre dando lata
<sianhulo> lo peor es que tengo que instalar 2 veces
<sianhulo> como ese tambien tiene problemas para iniciar desde usb(aunque lo "soporte)tendre que instalar por cd, y despues ver si con grub puedo usar el live pendrive que tiene la ultima version(ojo, tambien lo necesito para el mio)ç
<mimecar> un ordenador que tenga más de 3 años puede arrancar desde usb
<cousteau> yo, si tuviera que pagar extra por una instalación de windows, EXIGIRÍA mis discos de windows
<mimecar> si uno nuevo no lo hace, el usb que usas está mal
<mimecar> cousteau: los discos ya están incluidos en el ordenador
<mimecar> si no sacas una copia es problema tuyo
<cousteau> bueno, la verdad, si se puede sacar copia...
<cousteau> pero vamos, me cobran por un producto, que me den el producto
<sianhulo> mimecar, no esta mal, ya que reconoce el pendrive cuando esta encendido
<mimecar> cousteau: si que te lo dan
<mimecar> sianhulo: cualquier ordenador moderno puede arrancar desde usb
<sianhulo> al iniciar por el pendrive, sale una pantalla morada con el icono de teclado y asistencia, pero en unos segundos se va, sale la pantalla en negro, y luego se apaga(la pantalla)
<sianhulo> mimecar, pues a mi no me lo dieron los de hp
<niceplace> la .iso es correcta?
<mimecar> tu discos están en la partición de recuperación
<sianhulo> en mi caso, solo me da "boot error"
<niceplace> puede que esté verificando
<niceplace> y como no es correcto se va
<mimecar> y en las heramientas del ordenador tienes un programa para sacarlo
<sianhulo> niceplace, completamente, ya lo use en otra computadora
<niceplace> ok
<sianhulo> mimecar, pero no se a que te refieres con particion de recuperacion y que mis discos esten ahi
<sianhulo> te refieres a la particion que ocupa practicamente todo el disco duro?
<mimecar> tu ordenador tiene una partición de recperación de windows
<mimecar> y contiene los discos de instalación de windows,
<sianhulo> me imagino que es la de 15gb
<mimecar> en los programas de windows tendrás uno para sacar una copia de los datos
<mimecar> si no quieres clonar todo el disco duro
<sianhulo> mimecar, pero es que o te entiendo, no me metere con la particion de 15, que es donde se supone esta instalado windows(me imagino que ahi estan los discos) solo cambiare la de 600gb¡o una afecta a la otra?
<mimecar> si lo haces bien no tiene que pasar nada a windows
<mimecar> pero si no has hecho un backup de la partición de recuperación de windows deberías hacerlo antes de modificar las particiones
<sianhulo> pero insisto, cual es esa particion de recuperacion?es en la que se instala windows?
<mimecar> la de 15
<sianhulo> el problema es que tengo 4 particiones xD
<mimecar> si las 4 son primarias tendrás que quitar una
<sianhulo> la de 600gb la de 15gb  y  otras 2 que no recuerdo el tamaño
<sianhulo> en unos momentos doy mas datos al respecto
<deep_p> hola
<deep_p> acabo de instalar ubuntu 11.10 y cada vez que hago un apt-get update me tarda como unos veinte minutos en cargar. ¿es normal? El centro de software de ubuntu también me tarda una barbaridad en descargar...
<cousteau> deep_p, con todo el mundo haciendo lo mismo, estarán algo saturados los servers
<deep_p> ah
<deep_p> supongo que no hay ninguna solución no? servidores alternativos o algo así...
<sead> Hola
<sianhulo> mimecar, las particiones son: C:(600gb), RECOVERY(D:)(15gb), HP_TOOLS(fat32)(100mb) y SYSTEM(200mb) todas son primarias
<mimecar> con 4 primarias no instalas ubuntu
<sianhulo> mimecar, entonces como hacemos?
<sead> mimecar hola
<mimecar> tendrás que ver que son esas particiones
<sianhulo> la de HP_TOOLS me imagino que seran los programas que vienen instalados de hp
<sead> sianhulo, mimecar ¿ya actualizaron su Ubuntu?
<mimecar> windows usa 2, la de recuperación...
<mimecar> sead: no
<sianhulo> mimecar, los otros 2 sera cuestiones de hp
<mimecar> puede ser
<mimecar> tendrás que ver que hace hp_tools
<sead> minecar actualiza, oneiric está super chido
<mimecar> no tengo prisa por actualizar
<sead> horale
<sianhulo> mimecar, el de system dice: "system,active,primary"
<sianhulo> el de hp_tools solo dice "primary"
<mimecar> busca en internet que hace esa partición
<sianhulo> ¡pero que quieres hacer?borrarla?
<mimecar> no
<mimecar> no se me ocurre una forma sencilla de pasar a una primaria a lógica
<mimecar> y que después siga funcionando
<sianhulo> hay gente con el mismo problema, pero no se, no consigo respuesta que sesatisfaga, sobretodo considerado que la laptop no es mia
<mimecar> no se que partición puedes convertir a extendida
<sianhulo> es un problema
<sianhulo> aparentemente el de HP_TOOLS se podria eliminar, pero...
<mimecar> clona todo el disco duro y de esa forma te curas en salud
<sianhulo> si, pero no me quiero arriesgar a perder el tiempo que no tengo, como el es medico, el siempre tiene guardias
<mimecar> entonces no toques su ordenador
<mimecar> o virtualiza ubuntu en windows
<sead> ¿quien ya usa oneiric?
<sianhulo> mmm, a la final, como que lo mejor sera usar wubi
<fVckingmania> buenos dias, tardes, noches a tod@s!!!
<sianhulo> gracias de todas forma, amigos
<fVckingmania> amigos tengo un problema cuando vinculo postfix con clamsmtp este es el log de error que me da postfix ""Oct 14 11:56:44 mail postfix/master[3592]: fatal: bind 127.0.0.1 port 10025: Address already in use""
<sianhulo> entonces solo quedaria el problema del grub¡alguien sabe como iniciar desde un usb usando grub?
<fredd_> jelou
<debsan> fredd_, hola
<fredd_> che, alguien me garco el nick en freenode!
<debsan> hay que registrarlo
<fredd_> si, lo tengo registrado y ponia contraseña, ahora entré, y me pone con  "_"
<fredd_> no me deja ponerme fredd
<mimecar> si le pones la contraseña tiene que dejarte usar el nick
<fredd_> Si pongo "/nick fredd" me dice que está en uso, y si pongo "/msg nickserv identify ******" me dice que fredd_ no está registrado
<mimecar> son cosas diferentes
<mimecar> si el nick está en uso no puedes usarlo
<fredd_> ahora voy a preguntar en #freenode
<fredd_> peroyo ayer lo use con la pass
<mimecar> seguro que has registrado el nick?
<fredd_> es mio
<mimecar> ese nick y tu nick tienen diferente IP
<sianhulo> el grub ya me dio dolor de cabeza
<sianhulo> adems de que tengo el problema de que la laptop no se conecta a internet ni wifi ni ethernet
<fredd_> mimecar, me lo robaron!
<mimecar> el nick fredd se conectó hace 22 horas
<mimecar> ¿seguro que está conectado ahora?
<fredd_> no se si está conectado ahora
<fredd_> hace 22 horas posiblemente fui yo
<mimecar> pon /nick tunick
<mimecar> y después el password a nickserv
<mimecar> hazlo en la ventana del servidor
* m4v changed the topic of #Ubuntu-es to: Canal Oficial de soporte de Ubuntu en Español - Canal social: /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic - ¿Pegar Texto? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu 11.10 http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download
<jachavez> hola buenos dias una consulta, que me recomiedan instalar el driver que me sugiere ubuntu en los drivers o instalar el driver de nvidia desde la pagina
<debsan> jachavez, depende
<jachavez> es que primero intente instalar todo pero no cargo la pc
<jachavez> luego la instale sin instalar nada mas que lo del cd pero no me monto la tarjeta grafica
<jachavez> entonces estoy en la indesicion si montar el driver de nvidia o el que aparece ahi que es como la version 175
<file_not_found> hola buenas tardes otra consulta, que codecs o paquetes debo instalar para que puede abrir videos con audio en cinelerra
<file_not_found> alguien en linea?
<CiberTux> yo estoy aquí, pero no puedo ayudarte
<file_not_found> virtual int FileMOV::read_frame(VFrame*): quicktime_read_frame/quicktime_decode_video failed, result:
<file_not_found> tengo esos errores
<mimecar> te pasa eso con todos los vídeos en ese formato?
<file_not_found> en cinelerra me pasa
<CiberTux> mira en el centro de software, si pones Quicktime, aparece un paquete de complementos
<CiberTux> yo lo tengo instalado y me funciona el vídeo con el audio
<file_not_found> virtual int FileMOV::read_samples(double*, int64_t): quicktime_decode_audio
<file_not_found> libquicktime-dev
<file_not_found> library for reading and writing Quicktime files (development)
<mimecar> file_not_found: ¿has buscado ese error en google?
<CiberTux> busca en gestor de paquetes esa librería
<CiberTux> quizá la encuentres allí ( que creo que es lo más seguro)
<mimecar> libquicktime-dev me extrañaría mucho que fuera
<mimecar> ese paquete se usa para compilar
<CiberTux> que extraño
<CiberTux> ¿Quiźa con el paquete de codecs que hay en el centro de software?
<file_not_found> no debo instalarlo
<file_not_found> como se llama
<mimecar> ...o buscas el error y miras que necesita el programa
<CiberTux> pon en el buscador del centro de software "quicktime"
<CiberTux> y sale un paquete llamado: Complementos de GStreamer para mms, wavpack,quicktime y musepack
<CiberTux> yo al menos lo tengo instalado y no tengo problemas con vídeos ni audios
<file_not_found> esta instalado
<CiberTux> :S
<dannyLopez> me despido
<cossier> file_not_found: y con otros audios si se oye ??
<file_not_found> si
<mimecar> no es lo mismo reproducir un vídeo que usar un editor de vídeo
<file_not_found> tengo una filmadora
<file_not_found> ITU H.264 es el codec de video y el del audio es DVI ADPCM audio
<cossier> file_not_found: siempre puedes convertirlos a otro formato con avidemux por ejemplo
<file_not_found> en openshot funciona
<cossier> ahh mucho mejor
<file_not_found> converti uno en mov y funciono
<mimecar> estas partiendo de que camorama usa los codecs del sistema
<sianhulo> amigos, quiero agregar una linea al grub, para bootear desde mi usb¡alguna ayuda?
<fredd> mimecar, hablé en freenode y ya tengo mi nick
<mimecar> ok
<file_not_found> ya vuelvo
<cousteau> "los códecs del sistema"? no sé si tal cosa existe... hay varios "sistemas"
<mimecar> que tengas un codec para gnome (gstreamer)
<cousteau> mplayer y vlc usan sus propios códecs, creo... así que mencoder debería soportar cualquier formato "sin instalar ningún códec"
<mimecar> no quiere decir que las aplicaciones que usen otro motor lo puedan usar
<cousteau> pero luego están los de xine y los de gstreamer, y creo que los de ffmpeg
<fzeta> Q'hubo panitas;)
<sianhulo> alguien sabe como agregar una linea al grub con la cual pueda bootear desde mi usb?
<mimecar> sianhulo: primer enlace en google (grub2 iniciar usb)
<mimecar> http://usemoslinux.blogspot.com/2010/11/como-arrancar-una-imagen-iso-desde.html
<sianhulo> pero es que yo no iniciare una "iso", el pendrive es booteable
<jachavez> como puedo tener ubuntu 11.10 sin unity xD
<jachavez> es posible eso?>
<mimecar> la iso está en una memoria usb
<sianhulo> yo quiero agregar una linea con la cual sin importar que despues cambie la versiond e la distribucion, de todas maneras comience
<mimecar> jachavez: instala gnome-shell
<jachavez> eso es gnome3?
<sianhulo> como el pendrive ss booteable, ya no es una .iso, no tiene compresion ya que esta montada
<mimecar> es el shell oficial de gnome 3
<jachavez> mimecar, y se puede tener gnome clasico?
<mimecar> gnome 3 tiene un modo que es parecido a gnome 2, pero con menos opciones
<mimecar> no se si el sistema te permitirá mezclar las versiones de gnome
<bfig> hola, estoy teniendo problemas con el microfono en natty 11.04
<bfig> no tengo idea de como hacer el troubleshooting :(
<colonia> alguien me recomienda un progra,ma para escuchar musica?
<sambalespetri> buenas. instalé 11.10 y reemplacé thunderbird por evolution
<bfig> colonia, amarok
<colonia> Gracias
<mimecar> si usas gnome, amarok te pondrá bastantes dependencias
<colonia> bfig
<colonia> no uso xfce
<carlosIII> hola
<colonia> hola
<carlosIII> tenngo un problema terrible
<mimecar> si usas xfce pasa lo mismo, tendrás dependencias de kde
<colonia> diga
<colonia> gracias
<carlosIII> no puedo actualizar a ubuntu 11.10
<colonia> alguo sabe pq cuando intento actualizar firefox
<sambalespetri> Necesito ayuda para hacer que aparezca evolution en el menu indicadores
<colonia> me actualiza pero sigue en la version que tengo
<colonia> lo hice por supositorios
<jachavez> banshee es muy bueno
<debsan> colonia, jajaja
<jachavez> colonia, diras repositorios xD
<colonia> ah por cierto el reporductor no debe ser muy pesado
<colonia> eso, eso,  eso
<jachavez> los supositorios son otra cosa xD
<carlosIII> alguien me puede ayudar?
<colonia> tengo una pc de 512 de RAM
<bfig> alguien tiene idea de como usar el microfono? lo quiero usar para skype pero no lo detecta correctamente o algo asi
<colonia> ah lo debes conectar atras
<jachavez> es posible poner compiz en ubuntu 11.10
<carlosIII> ¿por qué no puedo actualizar a Ubuntu 11.10?
<jachavez> carlosIII, te recomendaria mejor una instalacion limpia
<jachavez> en ves de actualizar
<colonia> aja
<carlosIII> vamos, que borre todo lo que tengo y empiece de cero, ¿no?
<colonia> pq hay incomaptibilidades entre genome II y III
<colonia> una pregunta para uds
<colonia> com0o hago para que mi pc tenga aceleracion 3d
<colonia> la verdad ya me tiene mamao nopoder jugar en linux
<jachavez> colonia, yo lo que hice fue instalar el driver de mi tarjeta de video, me lo baje de la pagina oficial detuve la X y instale el driver
 * jachavez anda buscando como hacer el menu de unity se quede quieto y no se esconda!
<mimecar> colonia: donde has visto que haya incompatibilidad?
<colonia> me corchaste
<colonia> para mi pc no hay version para linux
<mimecar> versión para linux de?
<colonia> @<jachavez>me corchaste para mi pc no hay version para linux
<colonia> no nada
<jachavez> colonia, corchaste traduce al espaniol universal
<jachavez> mimecar, que gestor usas tu gnome kde gnome-sheel openbox fluxbox
<colonia> @jachavez jajaja, ehhhhh que no se hacer el proceso
<jachavez> colonia, habre una terminal y escribe lspci | grep VGA
<mimecar> en gnome 3, gnome-shell
<jachavez> mimecar, yo use gnome3 pero puse una extension y ya no me anduvo jajaja no iniciaba sesion
<jachavez> colonia, que te salio?
<colonia> @jachavez VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 661/741/760 PCI/AGP or 662/761Gx PCIE VGA Display Adapter
<mimecar> malo, tarjeta SIS
<cousteau> eww, via sis
<colonia> es mala?
<mimecar> un poco
<colonia> no tuve mas dineropara comprar mas
<colonia> a mi papa q lo compro lo estafaron
<jachavez> colonia, dicho de otra forma no hay aceleracion grafica para esa tarjeta xD
<cousteau> jachavez, yo creo recordar que en su día conseguí
<remaster> Buenos dias , quisiera saber que tanto me recomiendan, actualizar a 11.10, lo intente y me pidio 1026M para descargar pero aun ando inseguro pues en otras ocaciones al actualizar el sistema ya no ha querido iniciar
<cousteau> o al menos el 3D me iba medio-bien.. pero nada de compiz
<cousteau> !sis
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'sis'.
<colonia> <jachavez> VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 661/741/760 PCI/AGP or 662/761Gx PCIE VGA Display Adapter
<jachavez> colonia, no es que sea mala ni que no se pueda, es que es muy diferente como hacerla andar !
<cousteau> sgrunt
<mimecar> remaster: ¿que versión tienes ahora?
<remaster> 11.04
<colonia> alguno de uds sabe como acelerar esta atrjeta
<mimecar> ¿tenías el sistema actualizado?
<jachavez> cousteau, me refiero a que seria bastante complicado hacerlo andar xD no a que no se pueda
<remaster> mi 11.04 es instalacion de 0
<mimecar> colonia: has tenido aceleración 3 D con esaa tarjeta?
<cousteau> bueno, eso sí
<mimecar> remaster: por eso tienes que descargar tanto
<colonia> no
<cousteau> remaster, /home separado?
<remaster> no mi home esta dentro
<cousteau> hmm, a lo mejor no esta de más separarlo por si acaso hubiera que reinstalar
<cousteau> (aunque yo la última vez que actualicé fue hardy->intrepid->jaunty del tirón, y funcionó)
<mimecar> teniendo una ubuntu 11.04 sin actualizaciones no se si te sale más rentable instalar la 11.10 desde cero
<jachavez> lo malo de las actualizaciones es que hay que tener mucha suerte para que ande todo tras la actualizacion
<remaster> si precisamente por eso ando dudoso de hacerlo
<mimecar> no hace falta suerte
<mimecar> si quitas los repositorios de PPA y no tienes cosas raras funciona bien
<remaster> los unicos ppa que tengo son de hotot y tomahowk
<mimecar> tener que descargar 1 GB es mucho
<remaster> si igual me sorprendio cuando me pidio eso por eso la cancele y decidí preguntar
<mimecar> si no tienes actualizada la 11.04 es normal que necesite tanto
<jachavez> como agrego un usuario a un grupo?
<cousteau> mimecar, a mí no me parece mucho
<remaster> mimecar si esta mi 11.04 al dia de hecho anoche se actualizaron unas librerias y el chrome
<mimecar> entonces no tienes una instalación desde cero
<mimecar> sin actualizaciones
<cousteau> y no creo que por no tener actualizada la 1104 vaya a tardar más... normalmente los cambios se dan de versión a versión y no dentro de la misma versión
<cousteau> a mí 1 GB me parece normal
<remaster> el gb no me importa demasiado, sino el que pasará despues temo que no arranque, ¿quien de ustedes ya tiene 11.10?
<cousteau> piensa que en el cd van 700 MB, que se instala gran parte del CD, más los progs que te instales luego
<mimecar> cousteau: no he actualizado todavía, los servidores están un poco cargados
<cousteau> sí, esa es otra, los servidores ahora bno estarán para mucho chiste
<mimecar> pobres servidores
<remaster> segun lei canonical invirtio un poco mas en servidores esta segunda mitad del año owo
<mimecar> remaster: aunque multiplique por 10 los servidores
<mimecar> es mucha carga los primeros días de un lanzamiento
<cousteau> a lo mejor podrían, no sé, alquilar servidores por unos días
<mimecar> para las actualizaciones se puede usar un mirror
<remaster> bien entonces esperare algunos dias
<remaster> y mientras ire preguntando quien sobrevivio y quien no
<mimecar> no pasa nada por actualizar
<remaster> porcierto mi pc es i5 con 4gb de ram ddr3 y 600HD con graficos intel hd
<remaster> y el problema unico q me da 11.04 es la bateria que no reconoce cuando la desconecto de corriente
<cousteau> usarás ubuntu 64b, no?
<jachavez> consulta como recargo unity
<jachavez> unity reload
<remaster> kernel pae
<remaster> no era unity --replace
<remaster> ?¡
<PakoTM> wenas..
<cousteau> remaster, hmm, tu proc es de 64 bits?
<remaster> si, por lo que antes solo me reconocia 3gb de ram
<Enlilll> hola
<cousteau> porque IMO es mejor usar el kernel estándar, no vaya a ser que quiten el PAE de repos o algo parecido...
<remaster> pero ubuntu instalo el kernel pae y listo tengo mis 4gb
<Enlilll> una pregunta: no puedo modificar el tamaño de los iconos del panel de unity en oneiric
<cousteau> remaster, con ubuntu 64b, si tu proc soporta 64b, debería reconocer los 4
<Enlilll> como podría hacerlo?
<remaster> costeau lo se pero en ese instante solo tenia el iso de 32 y me urgia ponerlo
<Enlilll> (aparte de que el xchat no me ha dejado conectar a aquí)
<remaster> y pues como no me ha fallado ando bien
<Enlilll> alguien sabe como modificar el tamaño de los iconos del panel de unity en oneiric??
<remaster> enlilll no te funciona confity?
<sead> fVckingmania minecar sianhulo ¿de donde son?
<mimecar> de este mundo
<sead> :)
<sead> me refiero en cuanto al país
<sead> yo de Mécixo
<sead> mexico perdon
<vientosolar> Como hago para descargar el 11.10 por Torrent?
<xangua> ubuntu.com
<ubuntu_> buenas, tengo instalada las 11.04 y he perdido la grup, alguien me puede ayudar a restaurarla¿ ahora estoy desde la live-cd
<xangua> !grub2 | ubuntu_
<kubot> ubuntu_: GRUB es el gestor de arranque predeterminado desde Ubuntu 9.10 | Ver https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2 (Inglés) | ¡No edites el archivo grub.cfg a mano! | Si instalaste windows y perdiste el grub ver http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=Recuperar_GRUB - Ver !grub1 para versiones anteriores a 9.10
<ubuntu_> me sale esto error: cannot stat `aufs'.
<ubuntu_> despues d poner sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<omikron4> ubuntu_: pero eso de instalar el sudo grub-install /dev/sda cuando y desde donde lo haces?
<ubuntu_> lo hago desde consola
<ubuntu_> y el cuando ni idea
<ubuntu_> : P
<omikron4> me imagino.. pero desde l live usb o desde donde?
<ubuntu_> live cd
<omikron4> ubuntu... te mande un privado
<omikron4> ubuntu_: puedes leer?
 * vientosolar Descargando Ubuntu 11.10 por Torrent! Rapidísimo!!! 
<Xago> hola amigos....necesito clonar un disco de un unix
<Xago> estuve probando con clonezilla, pero me hizo algo que no me da tranquilidad
<jorge> hola buenas tardes acabo de hacer una instalacion completa y desde cero de ubuntu pero no arranca
<jorge> no me carga la X
<jorge> me da un fail y no carga se queda cargando el modulo de la tarjeta de sonido
<jorge> Alguno podria ayudarme
<molocoize> buenas
<mimecar> jorge inicia un sistema mínimo y actualiza
<jorge> eso hice hace un rato y de repente ya no cargo jajajaj
<jorge> se ha quedado donde dice checking batery state
<bfig> quizás sea la batería
<mimecar> grub2 admite opciones para no usar acpi
<mimecar> puede ser que tengas alguna incompatiblidad
<anditosan> como me puedo conectar a un servidor dentro de una red local que tiene una windows network?
<jose__> hola alguien pude ayudarme a instalar un programa que baje
<jose__> su extencion es esta .tar.gz
<omikron4> jose__: seguro que tiene un readme.txt o un install.txt
<jose__> no se solo lo baje y me solo este webcrack.tar.gz
<jose__> asi nada mas
<jose__> no hay ni un txt ni nada
<omikron4> jose__: en caso de no tenerlo.. lo mas seguro es que lo tengas que descomprimir luego..entrar en la carpeta..  y lo tipico es en terminal.. make && sudo make install
<jose__> ok
<jose__> aver como lo descomprimor
<omikron4> desde el navegador de archivos.. le das dos veces con el raton
<jose__> ok ya le di
<jose__> doble clic
<omikron4> tendras un dialogo de extraer
<jose__> sii ya lo vi
<jose__> le doy extraer
<jose__> ?
<omikron4> si
<omikron4> y lo extraes lo mas normal en el home
<jose__> ok ya esta
<jose__> ok
<omikron4> asi despues entras en la carpeta que te ha creado
<omikron4> desde el terminal
<jose__> ok
<omikron4> asi.. cd carpeta
<omikron4> y ahora.. ls.. para ver lo que hay dentro
<omikron4> por que a lo mejor no hace falta instalar y es un programa que ya funciona desde la carpeta
<jose__> oye con que comando regreso a la carpeta anterior
<omikron4> solo con cd
<mimecar> 'cd' te lleva a la carpeta del usuario
<jose__> ok sabes como puedo tener acceso al  home
<jose__> no lo gro buscarlo
<mimecar> 'cd' te lleva tu carpeta de usuario (/home/usuario)
<GridCube> jose__, en una terminal escribiendo solo cd sin ningun parametro te lleva automaticamente a ~/ es decir a /home/tuusuario/
<jose__> sii ok
<jose__> gracias
<jose__> como soy nuevo en esto de ubuntu
<jose__> jeje
<jose__> si ya entendi
<mimecar> cuidado con los programitas de nombres raros que ejecutas ;)
<jose__> jeje ok
<jose__> lo tendre
<jose__> a poco igual traen virus para ubuntu
<jose__> he oido que en ubuntu casi no hay virus
<mimecar> "es cierto"
<mimecar> pero si que puedes tener cosas malas
<jose__> okjej
<jose__> ahhh ok
<jose__> je
<jose__> bueno ya entre a la carpeta que descomprimi
<jose__> que hago despues
<mimecar> lo que diga la web de tu programa
<jose__> ahh ok
<jose__> y asi en la teminal no se puede descomprimir e instalar a la vez
<mimecar> puedes descomprimirlo
<mimecar> la instalación depende de lo que diga tu programa
<jose__> ok
<jose__> gracuas
<jose__> por tidi amigo
<jose__> te debo una
<jose__> enserio
<jose__> debo irme
<jose__> y muchisimas gracias
<fredd> jose__, el ya se fue
<jose__> ah ok disculpa
<fredd> jose__, volvio
<fredd> jja
<jose__> mmmm
<jose__> en fin
<jose__> jejejejje
<jose__> oye mimecar gracias por todo te debo una amigo
<jose__> sale debo irme
<jose__> muchisimas gracias
<mimecar> ok
<jose__> creo que aca si puedo aprender muchas cosas de ubuntu
<jose__> ok
<jose__> gracias y buen dia a todos
<jose__> los de esta sala
<mimecar> mientras le dediques tiempo
<jose__> si la verdad si me llam mucha la atencion eso de linux
<jose__> y quise iniciar con ubuntu
<fredd> mimecar, bash permite hacer cosas gráficas como ventanas o es mejor usar otro lenguaje?
<mimecar> para usar ventanas tienes que usar programas externos
<mimecar> para scripts, zenity está bien
<fredd> hablamos luego..
<fzeta> hombre! el tito xmae xD
<xmae> ^^
<fredd> abro la ventana del centro de software y no veo nada.. se abre una ventana gris.. solida
<file_not_found> join /#ubuntu-es-offtopic
<file_not_found> join /ubuntu-es-offtopic
<file_not_found> hola
<file_not_found> join /#ubuntu-es-offtopic
<file_not_found> holaaaaaaaaa
<file_not_found> como hago para incrustar subtitulo incrustado en un  mkv?
<^^ARcANgEL^^> hola a todos, como puedo ampliar mi disco duro en gigas ya que cometi el error de ponerle a ubuntu 10 gigas en lugar de 100 gigas como puedo ampliarlo ya que solo me quedan 5 gigas de espacio
<^^ARcANgEL^^> ???????
<^^ARcANgEL^^> help
<^^ARcANgEL^^> plis
<Xago> hola, intenté clonar un disco con Clonezilla, pero me generó un error en el GUI de openSuse....estoy probando ahora con "dd" de Unix/Linux, pero se tarda demasiado. Otra alternativa fiable?
<cousteau> ^^ARcANgEL^^, desde un livecd, con el editor de particiones
<cousteau> (tiene que ser desde live cd, y con el disco sin montar)
<cousteau> Xago, dd bsize=1M
<cousteau> si no tarda infinito
<^^ARcANgEL^^> osea que desde ubuntu corriendo no se puede?
<cousteau> (creo que con bloques de 1 mega es suficiente)
<cousteau> ^^ARcANgEL^^, no, porque para redimensionar tiene que estar el disco desmontado
<n-iCe> cómo se llama el efecto en compiz que pones el mouse en una esquina y se ven todas las pantallas abiertas para que selecciones una como en mac
<Xago> cousteau, eso mismo estoy haciendo pero ya llevo 2.5 horas
<cousteau> n-iCe, se ven todas las ventanas o todos los escritorios? lo de ventanas creo que era "Scale"
<n-iCe> ventanas
<cousteau> Xago, con bsize=1M ?
<n-iCe> scale? déjame buscarle
<cousteau> n-iCe, creo que estaba al final
<^^ARcANgEL^^> como la vine a regar y es el del sistema lo bueno que tengo espacio no particionado en el mismo disco
<cousteau> scale o zoom o resize, no me acuerdo
<cousteau> ^^ARcANgEL^^, pero qué hay de malo en hacerlo desde un live cd?
<Xago> el disco es de 150 Gb
<Xago> cousteau, es normal que demore tanto?
<^^ARcANgEL^^> el mismo disco de instalacion me sirve para usarlo como live cd?
<cousteau> Xago, bueno, tardará lo suyo
<cousteau> es un tamaño bastante grande
<cousteau> ^^ARcANgEL^^, creo que sí... no sé si han cambiado algo pro me parece que sí
<Xago> cousteau, lo otro es que no te indica nada, estado de avance, nada
<^^ARcANgEL^^> ok
<^^ARcANgEL^^> gracias
<cousteau> si te da la opción de "Probar Ubuntu sin alterar el sistema", entonces sí
<^^ARcANgEL^^> voy a ver si funciona
<cousteau> busca un programa que se llama "Editor de particiones" (gparted)
<^^ARcANgEL^^> ok
<cousteau> Xago, ya... me parece que hay una opción verbose o algo así
<cousteau> Xago, ah, era bs, no bsize
<Xago> ok...lo revisaré después...pero esto se está tardando demasiado
<cousteau> dd if=origen of=destino_que_sera_borrado bs=1M
<cousteau> o a lo mejor incluso bs=1G
<Xago> está corriendo aún
<Xago> probaré mañana con bs=1G, espero que la prueba de mañana, ande más rápido
<cousteau> Xago, pensándolo mejor y googleando... no parece que por encima de 1M mejore
<Xago> :(
<cousteau> ten en cuenta que 150 GB son muchos GB
<cousteau> no, en esta otra página hablan de bs=32M
<Xago> mmmm....eso es bastante mejor ;)
<cousteau> 16 ó 32 M
<andres-kain> para animar un poco... http://www.indeed.com/jobtrends?q=windows%2C+ubuntu&l=&relative=1
<Xago> cousteau, excelente, revisaré el proceso mañana...muchas gracias...sos grande ;)
<GridCube> where do i add -no-install-recommends on apt-get install?
<GridCube> oh XD este es u-es
<GridCube> donde pongo el -no-install-recommends?
<niceplace> hoola
<niceplace> es posible compilar un kernel rc en ubuntu 10.10?
<GridCube> niceplace, si, porque no, no esperes que nadie te ayude aqui a hacerlo pero si si podes
<niceplace> tan complicado es?
<GridCube> nah
<niceplace> que deberia descargar?
<GridCube> solo que acá se da soporte de ubuntu y de como usarlo
<niceplace> el full source
<niceplace> ?
<GridCube> y problemas y eso, compilar kernels es algo bastante mas complicado que eso, y luego no estaras usando ubuntu propiamente dicho porque usaras otro kernel, y ahi no te podriamos dar ningun tipo de soporte
<niceplace> los de ubuntu usan otro kernel?
<niceplace> distinto del estable
<niceplace> ?
<GridCube> podes preguntar en #ubuntu-kernel
<GridCube> en ingles
<niceplace> ok a ver gracias
<cousteau> hay un canal #ubuntu-kernel ? sweet
<andres-kain> creo que el nuevo ubuntu esta en linux 3.0
<NeoRanger> wenas!!
<cousteau> woooo linux 3.0!! por fin!! (suena muy futurista cuando no sabes por qué lo llamaron así)
<niceplace> pero mi tarjeta est'a soportada por el 3.1
<NeoRanger> gente, alguno maneja bien Fedora???
<niceplace> en #fedora-es seguro
<NeoRanger> niceplace: si respondieran allá no estaría preguntando aca
<GridCube> :D yo estoy usando 3.0.0-12 generic XD
<GridCube> acabo de hacer un upgrade a xubuntu 11.10! :D
<cousteau> NeoRanger, claro, como en el canal de fedora nadie habla de fedora, te vienes al canal de ubuntu... :/
<NeoRanger> Yo uso el 3.1.0-0.rc9.git0.0.fc16.i686
<NeoRanger> cousteau: algo asi
<niceplace> en fedora?
<niceplace> ese es el que usa fedora?
<NeoRanger> niceplace: sep
<niceplace> jod'e entonces no lo han arreglado
<NeoRanger> cousteau: uso Linux Mint tambien
<niceplace> ese es beta 2?\
<NeoRanger> niceplace: que cosa?
<niceplace> el fedora que usas?
<NeoRanger> si es el 16 Beta
<niceplace> o son daily builds?
<andres-kain> !info libgnome2-0
<kubot> andres-kain: Soy solo un bot, no pienses que soy inteligente.
<andres-kain> humm kubot el de ubuntu-uk era mas lista
<file_not_found> hola
<niceplace> 404
<NeoRanger> volvi
<file_not_found> necesito convertir un video mkv para incrustarle subtitulos en el video
<NeoRanger> alguno sabe manejar bien Fedora o no?
<file_not_found> probe con vlc y no me dio efecto
<cousteau> NeoRanger, tú ves fedora por algún lado en el topic de este canal?
<NeoRanger> cousteau: por que esa maldad?? Somos una comunidad!! Yo necesito ayuda, como los otros no me responden, no pueden responder a mi pregunta??
<cousteau> NeoRanger, no
<NeoRanger> ok bye
<cousteau> por eso en freenode hay varios canales
<cousteau> cada uno para una cosa
<NeoRanger> mueranse ubunteros idiotas
<cousteau> y este es para cosas de ubuntu
<cousteau> bien, no ha hecho falta echarle
<debsan> yo igual uso debian
<pec_ar> hola tengo una capturadora encore de tv enlfm2 v 5.3 anda,pero no tengo sonido
<pec_ar> Que se puede hacer?
<cousteau> debsan, pero no andas pidiendo insistentemente que te ayudemos con debian
<file_not_found> necesito convertir un video mkv para incrustarle subtitulos en el video
<debsan> no, yo vengo a ayudar
<cousteau> file_not_found, hmm no recuerdo con qué programa se podía hacer eso... ¿quizá avidemux?
<cousteau> (quiero decir, no es que haya nada en contra de fedora en este canal... pero es como si alguien entra en una panadería y pide una lata de atún)
<GridCube> jajaja
<GridCube> igual capas que su problema no tenia nada que ver con fedora
<andres-kain> con openshot y escribiendo subtitulos con inkscape? file_not_found
<cousteau> lo tenía ya que buscaba insistentemente a alguien que usara fedora
<cousteau> andres-kain, buf... seguro que hay algo más fácil
<cousteau> de hecho creo que con openshot mismo no haría falta inkscape para dibujarlos
<debsan> cousteau, no ya se. claro. Yo lo decía porque dijo mueranse ubunteros, pero yo no puedo porque uso debian.
<cousteau> debsan, pues te instalas ubuntu
<cousteau> Y TE MUERES
<forces> che
#ubuntu-es 2011-10-15
<debsan> XD
<forces> no sabía que ya habia salido el nuevo ubuntu
<forces> ya me lo estoy bajando por torrent
<debsan> forces, siempre sale en octubre y en abril
<GridCube> file_not_found, querés crear un dvd con subtitulos?
<cousteau> GridCube, creo que quiere incrustar subs en un vídeo mkv
<GridCube> pero para que?
<GridCube> porque si es para crear un dvd, devede lo hace automaticamente
<cousteau> (es un contenedor; me parece que admite subtítulos, así que en principio no haría falta un editor de vídeo, sólo algo que entienda mkv)
<sebikul> file_not_found, prueba usar el siguiente soft. (http://www.bunkus.org/videotools/mkvtoolnix)
<jachavez> pareciera ser que este ubutnu 11.10 no tiene buen soporte de mi tarjeta de video
<jachavez> no reconoce la tarjeta de video
<jachavez> ya le instale el driver recomendado y sigue sin reconocerme la tarjeta
<arielsanflo> saludos
<arielsanflo> alguien me ayuda
<GridCube> !ask arielsanflo
<kubot> arielsanflo: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<arielsanflo> instale skype pero al iniciarlo no funciona
<arielsanflo> ubuntu 11.10
<GridCube> arielsanflo, abri una terminal y lanza skype desde ahi
<arielsanflo> nada
<arielsanflo> eso ya lo hize
<arielsanflo> y no funciona
<GridCube> con >skype --verbose ?
<arielsanflo> no nada
<arielsanflo> entro la cuenta la clave y nada
<arielsanflo> no funciona
<GridCube> mmm
<GridCube> que raro
<GridCube> no soy muy ducho con skype
<arielsanflo> raro
<arielsanflo> verdad
<arielsanflo> pero ya encontre una forma
<arielsanflo> skype:i386
<GridCube> oh
<arielsanflo> se habre la terminal
<arielsanflo> y se sudo apt-get install skipe:i386
<GridCube> oh
<GridCube> recuerdo algo de eso
<GridCube> skype no tiene metapackages
<GridCube> osea no se da cuenta si usas i386/amd64 entonces tenes que decirselo directamente
<cloud__> buenas señores/as
<cloud__> les quiero hacer una pequeña consulta
<cloud__> cuales son las categorias de Ip?
<cloud__> si me pueden ayudar por favor
<aymara> cómo redimensiono la barra lateral del 11.10 ?
<GridCube> unity?
<aymara> sí, unity
<GridCube> alguien te ayudará seguro
<aymara> más adelante aparecerá en google y etc y en la web en general
<dabor> aymara, se puede modificar el tamaño de los iconos
<aymara> dabor eso es lo que quiero, cómo
<dabor> aymara, y eso te aumenta o disminuye la barra, no creo que haya otra manera por ahora
<aymara> dabor, es eso yo lo había hecho en 11.04, disminuir la barra y los iconos
<dabor> aymara, ejecuta ccsm (compizconfig-settings-manager )
<dabor> aymara, dentro hay un plugins unity, ahi se modifica
<rendero> actualice a 11.10 y no tengo mas los paneles y no hay formas de agregarlos de nuevo, alguna idea ?
<rendero> estoy en kde
<aymara> dabor, bien, voy a investigar, instalé el ccsm, en 11.04 logré activar el cubo
<GridCube> rendero, con alt-f2 > dcop kicker kicker restart
<rendero> pongo en la linea de comandos de konsole esto ? "dcop kicker kicker restart"
<rendero> o solo dcop kicker restart ?
<dabor> rendero, no te anduvo?
<rendero> es que estoy en gnome ahora, tendria que salir y probar
<aymara> dabor, dio resultado
<dabor> rendero, y..si
<rendero> ahi pruebo gracias
<dabor> aymara, bien!!!
<Guest16081> no me funciono
<Guest16081> dcop: no se encontró la orden
<GridCube> Guest16081, ?
<dabor> Guest16081,  www.kubuntu-es.org/foro/200809/restaurar-panel-defecto
<Guest16081> ademas no me anda mas el alt tab , me estoy volviendo loco, y encima reinicio la sesion y todavia quedo rendero, cada vez peor, jeje
<Guest16081> a ver
<dabor> Guest16081, de ultima renombras toda la carpeta .kde y te queda a cero (drástico)
<Gus81> hola, acabo de instalar Ubuntu 11.10, tengo problemas para instalar la placa de video nVidia, configuracion del sistema, controladores adicionales, controlador para tarjetas graficas NVIDIA (version current) (Recomendado)
<Gus81> me da error
<Gus81> alguna solucion?
<GridCube> Gus81, desinstalalo reinicia, reinstalalo reincia
<aymara> Gus81, instalé lo que ellos recomendaron, pero no me dio efectos 3 D de ventanas gelatinosas, desinstalé y puse el driver 173 con actualizaciones, ahí me funcionó
<julio> hola buenas noches
<julio> un favor tengo un problema con mi driver de video en ubuntu 11.10
<Gus81> GridCube,  nunca lo pude instalar el driver
<GridCube> oh
<GridCube> proba otro?
<Gus81> aymara, como instalo el driver 173? del centro de software?
<aymara> que es julio
<julio> aymara, lo q pasa es q instale el driver privativo desde hardware adicional y al reiniciar ya no arrancaba el ubuntu
<aymara> en drivers restrictos (es que tengo el ubuntu en portugués) siempre lo tuve en administración el detecta y te da opciones
<julio> aymara, y lo hice fue quitar el driver con apt-get purge fglrx*, despues de eso volvio a arrancar ubuntu pero ya no puedo entrar a unity 3d
<julio> aymara, sino directamente se entra a 2d
<aymara> julio, la verdá solo hoy tuve problemas con el driver, instalé el recomendado y no me dio 3D entonces lo saqué y puse el 173 con actualizaciones
<GridCube> oh parece que bastante gente tiene problemas con los drivers
<rendero> jaja, solucion drastica movi .kde a .kde_backup, pero quiero el kde que tenia antes jeje
<GridCube> :P eso funciona rendero
<GridCube> ?
<rendero> capaz moviendo de a poco, pero bueno, me desesperaba no tener el panel
<dabor> rendero, no funcionó borrando plasmarc y plasma-appletsrc?
<Gus81> ok, alguien me podria proporcionar el comando correcto para instalar el driver de nVidia por consola?
<rendero> dabor, no habia probado jeje
<rendero> igual no es tan grave, ya lo voy a tener como lo tenia antes
<dabor> rendero, podrias probar por si te pasa de nuevo
<rendero> si claro, probare, otra cosa que no tengo mas desde que instale 11.10 es el inicio automatico de sesion sin poner contraseña, y chequee recien las opciones del sistema y lo tengo como antes, no se porque me pide contraseña, es extraño
<GridCube> Gus81, sudo jockey-txt
<LizzyPad> Hola
<LizzyPad> Hola hola
<LizzyPad> Alhuien de mexico?
<moloch> hola
<moloch> toc toc
<moloch> holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<moloch> Buenas nochesssssssssssssssss
<fredd> me estaba acostumbrando al 11.04 y zassss.. tomá el 11.10 !
<fredd> bueno, volvi
<Gus81> hola, sigo sin poder instalar el driver de nVidia en Ubuntu 11.10
<Gus81> http://imagebin.org/179114
<Gus81> el jockey.log es enorme, no entiendo nada
<Gus81> alguien podria ayudarme?
<vientosolar_> alguno por aca?
<vientosolar_> en que carpeta se encuentran instalados los programas? Necesito abrir uno con pdf y no lo encuentro para enlazarlo.
<xangua> evince es el visor de documentos vientosolar_
<sianhulo> porque....¿por que quitara buena parte de la configurable de ubuntu?
<sianhulo> no veo como poner los temas a mi gusto, ni tampoco para colocar un screensaver :S
<xangua> sianhulo: en webupd8 vi un post sobre eso ;)
<sianhulo> xangua, ¿es reciente?
<xangua> exclusivamente sobre 11.10 trata
<xangua> y también vi otro en omg!ubuntu!
<sianhulo> xangua, buscare, gracias ;)
<sianhulo> por cierto, queria avisar que traten de no comprar computadoras HP
<sianhulo> mi hermano compor una ayer, y trae ocupada de por si 4 particiones primaria, 2 para windows(que gente tan ineficiente, en vez de usar una sola) 1 para el recovery, y una de HP que sabra dios que tiene, pero tengo entendido que se peirde la garantia, asiq ue...
<fredd> sianhulo, Yo compré una net samsung y tmb trae todo tocado, a penas la prendes dice "samsung" jaja lo de guindous es lo que te recomiendan ellos mismo, por si se te "rompe" la particion primaria
<sianhulo> fredd, es una lastima, casi no venden pcs con linux(o al menos sin windows) y ademas que te vienen con windows, ocupan todo el disco con particiones logicas para que no instales mas nada
<sianhulo> eso ya son ganas de j*der :/
<Gus81> no puedo isntalar el driver de nVidia en Ubuntu 11.10
<Gus81> http://imagebin.org/179114
<Gus81> alguien podria ayudarme?
<fredd> Gus81, buscaste en lapagina de nVidia?
<Gus81> fredd, no, teoricamente se instala solo con el jockey
<Gus81> pero no anda
<Gus81> fijate que me da error
<fredd> Gus81, yo no sé porque no te anda, pero sería interesante que intentes ver en la página de nVidia que controlador va para ubuntu 11.10
<fredd> tal vez no sea el mismo, ya que ubuntu 11.10 todavía es nuevito
<fredd> en el11.04 te andaba?
<Gus81> ok, pero deberia bajar automaticamente el driver
<Gus81> no se porque no me anda
<Gus81> desde la pagina de nvidia no puedo bajar el driver
<Gus81> me baja un archivo gigante de puro texto encriptado
<fredd> actualizaste de 11.04 a 11.10 y dejó de andar?
<Gus81> con Ubuntu 11.04 me pasaba algo parecido, nunca me anduvo bien el driver
<Gus81> no actualie, formatie el disco e instale Ubuntu 11.10
<Gus81> con Ubuntu 10.04 me andaba todo barbaro
<Gus81> con Windows 7 me anda perfecto la placa de video
<Gus81> el problema es con Ubuntu 11.04 y 11.10
<fredd> que placa es?
<Gus81> es una nVidia Gforce GTS 250 1 GB de RAM
<fredd> 250M ?
<Gus81> serie M es para notebooks
<Gus81> uso PC
<Gus81> de escritorio
<Gus81> encima si lo quiero instalae desde la consola me dice que ya esta instalado
<Gus81> algo muy raro
<fredd> SO de 32 bits?
<Gus81> si
<fredd> Gus81, A mi me aparece para bajar acá: http://la.nvidia.com/object/linux-display-ia32-285.05.09-driver-la.html
<fredd> ycomo instalarlo acá :http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/285.05.09/README/installdriver.html
<fredd> perdón, acá: http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/285.05.09/README/installdriver.html
<Gus81> fredd, perfecto, ya lo baje...
<Gus81> como se instala?
<fredd> Gus81, seguí los pasos de la página..
<Gus81> aca pareceria que estubiese instalado
<Gus81> pero no esta
<fredd> como sabes que no esta?
<Gus81> ahi esta
<Gus81> http://imagebin.org/179120
<Gus81> pero no me reconoce la placa
<Gus81> es como si no estubiese instalada
<fredd> Gus81, proba reiniciando
<Gus81> ok, reinicio
<canros> : )
<djthree> Hola!
<djthree> Alguien habla español acá?
<Andres-kain> yo.
<Andres-kain> djthree yo hablo español
<djthree> Hola
<djthree> me podras dar una mano para resolver un temita?
<Andres-kain> creo que la mayoria aqui tambien.
<Andres-kain> puedo intentarlo.
<djthree> ok, te comento en sintesis,
<djthree> actualize de 10.10 a 11.04
<Andres-kain> pero estoy medio atendiendo a mi hija asi que igual corto derrepente
<Andres-kain> ok
<djthree> oka
<Andres-kain> usando cd? o usb? o directamente con el actualizador
<djthree> desde internet,...
<djthree> che yo tambien me tengo que ir... vuelvo mañana! gravias igual!
<Andres-kain> hasta otra!
<man1-69> hola a todos!
<JocP3rd0m0> holas
<JocP3rd0m0> quien esta por alli?
<JocP3rd0m0> algun usuario de Tomboy?
<fosco_> yo no lo uso
<shambala> hola mundo ubuntero
<bim33> hola
<shambala> acabo de instalar ocelot
<shambala> pero tengo muchas dudas!!!! del funcionamiento, yo tenia lucid
<fosco_> dispara
<shambala> por ejemplo tengo abierto el amsn y recibo mensaje pero no se donde esta para poder ver a mis contactos
<JocP3rd0m0> holas
<JocP3rd0m0> ya instalaron 11.10?
<shambala> si yo lo tengo
<shambala> anoche lo instale
<JocP3rd0m0> shambala, y tu utilizas notas tomboy?
<shambala> si
<JocP3rd0m0> shambala, no se porque no lo puedo sincronizar
<JocP3rd0m0> shambala, cuando termina el proceso de verificacion y agrego la maquina en ubuntu one no me habilita el boton de guardar
<shambala> mmmm a mi si me lo hace
<JocP3rd0m0> sera porque utilizo chromium en lugar de firefox para validar?
<isaacricci> hola ivan
<julio_> buen dia me podrian ayudar a instalar mi driver de video en ubuntu 11.10
<omikron4> julio_: no te lo reconocio?
<julio_> creo q no, por q cuando pongo la contrasena se pone pantalla negra y vuelve a pedir otra vez contrasena no entra a unity ni unity 2d
<julio_> me podrian ayudar a instalar mi driver de video en ubuntu 11.10????
<julio_> hola q tal me podrian ayudar a configurar mi driver de video en ubuntu 11.10
<julio_> buen dia
<shambala> hola, para su gusto cual es la mejor y mas estable de las versiones de ubuntu?
<CiberTux> La 10.10
<shambala> maverik sobre lucid?
<deep_p> hola, he instalado ubuntu 11.10 y estoy intentando sin éxito instalar algunas cosas. Por ejemplo, yo uso mucho un programa que se llama transcriber, que es para transcribir textos, lo tenía en todos los ubuntus anteriores, pero ahora no sale en el software center, sabe alguien porqué? saldrá más adelante?
<shambala> yo hasta el dia de ayer use lucid
<shambala> y creo q me voy a regresar xq el ocelot no me gusto
<shambala> y creo que para los que empiezan a usar ubuntu o linux esta muy complicado
<dabor> deep_p, trasncriber? no está en los repositorios
<dabor> transcriber
<deep_p> qué significa eso? yo pensé que los repositorios eran comunes para las distintas versiones de ubuntu, y hace dos días lo instalé en un ubuntu 11.04...
<julio_> buen dia me podrian ayudar a instalar mi driver de video intel
<dabor> deep_p, nunca fueron repositorios comunes para todas las versiones
<deep_p> vaya, pues menudo lío, entonces hay que esperar a que aparezca el programa en repositorios o si no está hoy día significa que no va a estar más adelante tampoco?
<dabor> julio_, deberia estar instalado
<dabor> deep_p, no hay problema, te bajas el programa de otro lado y lo instalas
<dabor> deep_p, deep_p, o te bajas la fuentes y lo compilas, en definitiva esto es linux
<deep_p> es que he estado en la página de los creadores y está disponibler para instalar, pero está para las anteriores versiones de ubuntu y no para el 11.10. Sirve la versión del 11.04. O me puedes explicar cómo se compila un programa desde las fuentes?
<xangua> !compilar
<kubot> Ayuda y consejos para compilar desde el código fuente en https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware | Trata siempre de usar !paquetes precompilados.
<fosco_> julio_: el unico driver disponible para intel es el libre, y va instalado por defecto, no tienes que hacer nada para usarlo
<deep_p> perdonad, pero me podrías decir qué archivo de esta página debo descargar para compilar el programa desde las fuentes? http://sourceforge.net/projects/trans/files/transcriber/1.5.1/
<deep_p> no hay información sobre cómo compilar un programa desde las fuentes en español?
<dabor> deep_p, seguro que sirve la version para el 11.04
<deep_p> ah leches, mucho más fácil. Voy a probar.
<dabor> deep_p, no creo que haya problemas por eso
<Xago> ooops....un disco duro externo no se monta....me da error. Error mounting:mount:wrong fs type, bad option,....etc
<Xago> alguien sabe cómo reparar el disco?
<Xriveryk> buenos dias.... alguien me puede decir si es seguro actualizar de 11.04 a 11.10 por medio del gestor de actualizaciones???????
<cossier> Xago: el disco es usb ?
<Xago> hola cossier , sí disco usb
<cossier> Xago: has probado gparted ?
<Xago> aer?
<cossier> Xago: testdisk y photorec tambien te pueden servir creo
<Xago> ok....revisaré ;)
<Xriveryk> buenos dias alguien me puede decir si ya es seguro actualizar a ubuntu 11.10 por el gestor???
<fosco_> Xriveryk: siempre ha sido seguro
<Xago> yo lo hice en la versión de 32 bits....me dió unos pequeños problemillas gráficos
<Xago> ahora estoy con 64 bits y 11.04
<julio_> hola  tal
<julio_> hola q tal
<cossier> hola julio
<Xago> cossier, asunto resuelto, gracias
<cossier> Xago: bien ya se monta solo ??
<Xago> SIIII.....perfectamente
<Xago> de hecho...ya estoy traspasando datos al disco
<Xago> ;)
<julio_> un favor como soluciono este problema: Error: unable to open display :0.0
<cossier> julio_: que ubuntu usas
<julio_> 11.10 desde q lo actulice me quedo asi
<cossier> julio_: puedes arrancar en modo Recovery ??
<julio_> si
<cossier> julio_: en modo recovery puedes probar con el comando dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg si no me equivoco!!
<julio_> ok entonces lo ejecuto y vuelvo y te cuento  tal me fue
<cossier> julio_: ¿?
<fosco_> que rápido
<julio__> cossier, hola q tal
<julio__> cossier, te cuento q encntre el error
<julio__> cussier, el problema q tengo es q cuando inicio sesion con el usuario q tenia antes me rebota nomas
<julio__> cussier, mientras q cuando inicio con un usuario nuevo funciona normal
<fosco_> julio__: llegas a ver la pantalla de login grafico?
<julio__> fosco_,sip
<fosco_> ok, pues cambia el tipo de sesion, debe ser q unity no te va
<fosco_> elige unity2d o algo asi
<julio__> fosco_,pero cuando quiero iniciar sesion me devuelve a la pantalla de login
<harold> hola buenos dias a todos
<julio__> fosco_, hice la prueba todos no entra
<julio__> fosco_,pero con un usuario nuevo arranca unity siempre y cuando lo reinicie
<harold> chicos actualize ubuntu de la 11.04 a 11.10 y no logro entrar en el inicio de secion clasico
<julio__> fosco_,por que una vez q intento con un usuario antes de la actualizacion ya no me entra mas q en unity 2d
<fosco_> harold: ya no hay sesion clasico
<julio__> fosco_,por q puesde ser?
<harold> fosco_, no hay alguna posibilidad de configurarlo? el nuevo me vuelve loco
<fosco_> harold: puedes instalar gnome-shell que aporta una sesion "gnome classic"
<fosco_> no es lo mismo que gnome2 pero se parece bastante
<harold> gracias voy a probar, todavia no me acostumbro al nuevo entorno
<julio__> fosco_,como puedo hacer para q mi usuario antiguo pueda iniciar sesion?
<harold> fosco_, el ubuntu 11.10 , sabes si arreglarian el problema con los efectos?
<harold> Quit: YA VENGO
<niceplace> hola
<niceplace> !paste
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<niceplace> http://paste.ubuntu.com/708599/
<niceplace> no entiendo lo que debo poner cuando me pregunta
<julio__> un favor sigo teniendo problemas con: Couldn't open display :0.0 en ubuntu 11.10
<debsan> julio_, pero sabés qué significa ??
<debsan> en qué momento te tira ese error ?
<Xago> cómo era el comando? fdisk -l
<debsan> Xago, pero que querés hacer ?
<Xago> quiero ver cuáles son las particiones montadas
<debsan> Xago, sí, pero para más información man fdisk
<Xago> si....eso era
<Xago> pero en modo root
<Xago> ;)
<debsan> si claro :)
<julio__> debsan, no puedo arrancar unity ni 2d ni 3d
<mimecar> unity 2D te tiene que funcionar si no tienes aceleración 3D
<cousteau> Xago, mount
<julio__> debsan, solo ingresa hasta el inicio de sessin
<julio__> session
<debsan> julio_, sory yo estoy desactualizado
<mimecar> ¿has puesto todas las actualizaciones?
<julio__> mimecar, sip termino todo de actualizar
<debsan> julio_, y reiniciaste ?
<mimecar> ¿has reiniciado después de poner todas las actualizaciones?
<debsan> :)
<cousteau> o también df, o df -T
<mimecar> unity 2D y unity3D son proyectos diferentes, solo comparten el nombre
<julio__> mimecar, lo raro es q si creo un usuario nuevo entra a unity 3d, pero cuando quiero entrar a mi usuario normal no entra me rebota nomas
<mimecar> entonces usa el usuario nuevo, algo de tu configuración falla
<mimecar> por ejemplo, al lanzar un programa gráfico con sudo
<julio__> mimecar, el error q me sale es Couldn't open display :0.0
<mimecar> si dices que es con el usuario nuevo, parece cosa de permisos
<debsan> mimecar y si borra la configuración de unity2d ?
<mimecar> debsan: le debería funcionar el normal
<julio__> mimecar, ademas estuve viendo en /etc/X11/xorg.conf no existe eso no afecta?
<mimecar> julio_ ¿cóno se llama tu usuario normal?
<julio__> julios
<debsan> julio_, ese error parece venir del xorg.
<mimecar> julio_ ese archivo no se crea por defecto desde hace varias versiones
<julio__> mimecar, julios es mi usuario el q no entra
<mimecar> julio__: en tu home, chown -R julios carpetaTuUsuario
<julio__> mimecar, oki hare la prueba
<mimecar> chgrp -R julious carpetaTuUsuario
<mimecar> eso como root
<julio__> mimecar, el error q te indico entonces no tiene nada q ver???
<mimecar> el error es que no tengas xorf.conf?
<sianhulo> estoy decepcionado co ubuntu oneiric, todo iva bien hasta que instale gnome-shell, ahora unity 3d no funciona, solo sale la barra de herramientas de nautilus en el panel superior, pero no hay rastro de unity(3d)
<mimecar> sianhulo: si usas gnome-shell no tienes unity 3D
<man1-69> sería correcto hablar de bodhi linux aquí?
<mimecar> man1-69: este canal es solo para ubuntu
<julio__> mimecar, ers un genio me funciono ahora si ya entra a mi usuario gracias
<sianhulo> mimecar, pero yo tenia entendido que como los 2 tenian como base gnome3, no habria problema, pero el verdadero problema es, que aunque desinstale gnome-shell, unity3d no funcionara
<julio__> mimecar, ers un genio me funciono ahora si ya entra a mi usuario gracias
<mimecar> julio__: no uses sudo en aplicaciones gráficas
<julio__> mimecar, gracias
<man1-69> lo sé pero al estar basada en ubuntu tenia la duda. gracias
<mimecar> sianhulo: unity 3D y gnome-shell hacen la misma función
<mimecar> no pueden trabajar al mismo tiempo
<sianhulo> mimecar, pero es que aunque desinstale gnomeshell unity no funciona, asi que no estaria a la vez
<mimecar> man1-69: pregunta mejor en el canal de offtopic
<mimecar> !ot man1-69
<kubot> man1-69: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » ¡Gracias!
<julio__> mimecar, una consulta mas, cuando actualice mi computadra de ubuntu 11.04 a 11.10 solo me quedo inicio de sesion como unity y unity 2d
<mimecar> sianhulo: reinstala el metapaquete de ubuntu-desktop
<mimecar> julio__: ubuntu 11.10 no lleva gnome clásico
<nice> cómo se aplican los patch?
<sianhulo> mimecar, gracias, intentaré
<julio__> mimecar, pero cuando actulice mi netbook de 11.04 11.10 ademas de los anteriores tengo ubuntu clasico
<man1-69> kubot: ya entendí cuando me explicó mimecar
<kubot> man1-69: Soy solo un bot, no pienses que soy inteligente.
<nice> patch -p0 < nombre.patch ??
<nice> x
<mimecar> julio__: si tenías instalado gnome clásico, es posible que te salga en la 11.10
<mimecar> no he actualizado todavía
<julio__> mimecar, ahh ok gracias
<mimecar> man1-69: pregunta en ese canal y resolvemos la duda
<man1-69> mimecar: gracias
<julio__> bueno ya me voy gracias por la ayuda
<sianhulo> me parece curioso, pero aqui no dicen nada de que gnome shell afectara a unity :S http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/10/gnome-shell-ubuntu-11-10-guide/
<mimecar> sianhulo: hacen la misma función
<mimecar> si quitas gnome-shell tendrás que iniciar unity
<fred2040> Buenas
<fred2040> alguna manera de instalar guarddog en ubuntu 11.10? O definitivamente no se puede?
<mimecar> ¿que hace ese programa?
<fred2040> es parecido al ufw, es un firewall
<nice> compilalo
<debsan> un perro que te cuida ? o te ladra
<mimecar> ufw no es un cortafuegos
<fred2040> cuida y ladra
<debsan> fred2040, :)
<mimecar> es un frontend para iptables
<fred2040> == guarddong
<fred2040> *guarddog
<fred2040> para efectos explicativos
<debsan> fred2040, y gufw ?
<mimecar> si el paquete no está en los repositorios tendrás que compilarlos
<fred2040> debsan holas
<debsan> hola
<fred2040> see parece
<fred2040> todavia prefiero gd
<fred2040> ok voy a chequer se agradece
<fred2040> *chequear
<cousteau> fred2040, no te vale firestarter
<fred2040> trate con todos los que vienen en ubuntu por defecto
<debsan> fred2040, en debian está.
<fred2040> ninguno aprovo los gustos
<fred2040> me divorsie de debian, asi lo siento
<sianhulo> ahora, no se supone quela unica forma de personalizar los temas en ubuntu oneiric e scon gnome-tweak-tool?
<nice> y dconf-editor
<fred2040> :D
<fred2040> thks!
<mimecar> sianhulo: ese programa es para gnome-shell
<xangua> sianhulo: ya checaste el post del blog webupd8 sobre oneiric ¿
<mimecar> y algunos detalles de gnome 3
<debsan> fred2040, pero digo que si hay algún .deb te será más facil
<nice> pues en unity va bien
<fred2040> archive.ubuntu.com
<fred2040> por eso no hay problema, es una dependencia que no consigo
<fred2040> E: Unable to locate package kdelibs4c2a
<fred2040> parace que ya no existe del todo
<debsan> :7
<fred2040> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdelibs/+bug/794513
<cousteau> parece que ahora usan kdelibs5
<fred2040> :D ni modo
<cousteau> y qué programa depende de kde3?
<sianhulo> xangua, si, y es lo unico que vi para personalizar los temas
<sianhulo> mimecar, pues etonces ubuntu no esta muy persoalizable
<mimecar> gnome 3 tiene pocas configuraciones de momento
<mimecar> puedes cambiar los temas, iconos...
<nice> deberían hacer un ubuntu con flusxbox y openbox
<mimecar> lo mismo que ances
<mimecar> antes
<Gus81> buenas, no me andan las ventanas gelatinosas y el zoom de escritorio entre otras cosas, uso compiz, Ubuntu 11.10 tarjeta nVidia
<sianhulo> mimecar, no, yo solo etngo para cambiar de tema, pero no para cambiarlo
<mimecar> se pueden instalar si descomprimes el tema en ~/.theme
<sianhulo> mimecar, me refiero a que no puedo, por ejemplo poner el tema ambiance con los iconos de faenza
<icaro440> hola chicos, que desastre, que ha pasado con los paneles de gnome tradicionales?, la decoracion de ventanas beryl? omg!!!
<icaro440> me quedo con el 10.10
<debsan> beryl ?? omg
<mimecar> icaro440: beryl no existe
<nice> usa fallback
<mimecar> sianhulo: usa gnome-tweak-tool
<icaro440> fallback?
<mimecar> ubuntu 11.10 lleva gnome 3, no gnome 2
<nice> yo si no fuese a usar unity me iría a otra distro
<sianhulo> mimecar, pero me acabas de decir que es para gnome shell xd
<mimecar> para gnome-shell y algunas opciones de gnome
<icaro440> pues si, yo igual, me cambaria, de momento voy a seguir con la 10.10 vamos a ver que pasa con la siguiente
<mimecar> icaro440: aún te quedan 6 meses de soporte de tu versión
<nice> pero como a mi me gusta unity
<icaro440> si, menos mal, jejeje
<nice> por cierto ahora mismo estoy en 10.10 jeje
<icaro440> pero por que han echo todos estos cambios no lo entiendo, si todo funcionaba bien antes
<icaro440> ganas de complicarnos la vida
<mimecar> icaro440: se llama evolucionar
<debsan> icaro440, que conservador
<icaro440> jajaja, es un coñazo tener que empezar de 0 con todas estas cosas nuevas, en fin
<debsan> está bueno aprender/usar cosas nuevas :)
<Gus81> alguien sabe como puedo solucionar el tema de las ventanas gelatinosas y el zoom de escritorio que no me andan?
<mimecar> Gus81: esa opción se puede usar en ubuntu 11.10 con unity?
<debsan> Gus81, pero qué estas usando, unity ? con compiz ?
<Gus81> mimecar,  que se yo, yo formatie e instale Ubuntu 11.10 iinstale el compiz-setting-manager y no me andan las cosas
<clvx> Gus81, has probado modificarlo con el compiz-manager?
<Gus81> debsan, si
<Gus81> clvx, si
<Gus81> porque? que es mejor gnome o unity?
<mimecar> ccsm me parece que daba algunos problemas en la 11.04 con unity
<mimecar> Gus81: gnome es un escritorio, unity solo un gestor de ventanas
<clvx> Gus81, mmm.. y tu tarjeta soporta aceleración 3D?
<Gus81> Antes tenia instalado el Ubuntu 11.04 pero tuve problemas con el driver de video de nVidia y nunca lo pude instalar y me pase a Kubuntu 11.04 que tampoco lo pude instalar, bueno ahora vuelvo a Ubuntu 11.10 y va mejorando pero hay conflictos con la nVidia
<clvx> Gus81, y has probado instalando si hay controladores privativos para tu tarjeta?, tal vez por ahi tienes una via para arreglar el problema
<Gus81> clvx,  en una nVidia GTS 250 con 1 GB de RAM
<debsan> Gus81, que driver instalaste ? el libre no tiene buena aceleración 3D.
<clvx> Gus81, utiliza la herramienta Additional drivers .. y revisa si hay actualizaciones para tu tarjeta.
<Gus81> tuve que instalar el driver no recomendado porque el recomendado no se dejaba instalar
<Gus81> http://imagebin.org/179208
<clvx> ALguno de uds tiene configurado sus rss en el thunderbird como simple html/summary y les aparece todo como plain text?, vamos que en el beta1 iba fenomenal y actualizando al beta2 todo se volvio texto plano esperando que algún update lo arreglé pero nada.
<clvx> he probado todas las combinaciones y cuando le doy a original html, me baja toda la página y solo quiero que baje el artículo y que los gráficos no aparezcan como enlaces.
<mimecar> clvx: ahora tienes la versión final de ubuntu no?
<clvx> si
<clvx> según /etc/issues ya estoy en la 11.10
<clvx> final final.
<mimecar> no se si en las betas han entrado actualizaciones de thunderbid
<xangua> thunderbird también se integra con firefox sync¿
<mimecar> xangua: no
<xangua> D: seamonkey si
<Zuhaitz> Buenas, tengo un HP Mini 5102 con un Monitor externo pero el software para configurar pantallas solo me permite clonar con 800x600, y si fuerzo con xrandr, la pantalla llega a 1366x768 (su resolucion), pero la interfaz tanto gnome-shell como unity se quedan en 800x600
<Zuhaitz> http://img6.imageshack.us/img6/8590/pantailaargazkia2011101.png
<clvx> en la beta2 entraron varias actualizaciones de thunderbird si mal no recuerdo.
<Zuhaitz> Alguien sabe como echar un cable? Deberia configurar Xorg a mano?
<Gus81> ayer me dijo alguien que tenia el mismo problema que yo y lo soluciono instalando el controlador 173, pero cuando voy a synaptic aparecen varios controladores 173, cual debería instalar?
<Gus81> actualmente tengo el controlador 280
<Azur> Hola?
<Azur> alguien?
<mimecar> supongo
<Azur> alguien me podria ayudar con un problema en Unity-2D
<Azur> ?
<fred2040> ?
<mimecar> !ask Azur
<kubot> Azur: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<debsan> !detalles Azur
<kubot> Azur: Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<Azur> OK el Problema es que simplemente en Unity-2D no me aparecen los iconos del area de notificacion solo me aparecen los que vienen pero si por ejemplo abro gtk-recordmydesktop este no aparece en el area de notificacion
<Azur> lo mismo pasa en otros programas como Opera,etc
<fzeta> res
<Azur> -.-
<djthree> Hola
<djthree> Vengo a pedir una manito.... a ver si alguien me puede ayudar
<debsan> !ask djthree
<kubot> djthree: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<djthree> jajaja ok
<magik_> hola =)
<djthree> actualize de 10.10 a 11.04, al terminar de bajarse todos los paquetes, se inicio la actualizacion, pero no quedaron bien instalados unos 5 paquetes, entre ellos grub2, memtest, y el kernel
<deep_p> algún buen samaritano me ayuda a instalar "transcriber" de las fuentes? soy incapaz!! http://trans.sourceforge.net/en/install.php#Linux_binary_installation
<djthree> el sistema funciona bien
<djthree> tengo natty, sin embarfgo cada vez que instalo algun programa aparece un error
<magik_> alguen sabe como hago para que se montan las particiones con el arrancar del linux ? o sea .. se k esta en /etc/fstab pero no se k se pone alli =) ..
<debsan> magik_, podés probar disk-manager
<debsan> djthree, que errpr ?
<magik_> debsan: vale gracias =)
<djthree> como que no se termino de instalar correctamente el kernel, entonces cada vez que instalo un programa aparece "un paquete no esta bien instalado}2
<djthree> y lo trata de instalr pero nolo logra.,...
<djthree> ahora te  muestro  el error
<debsan> djthree, probaste forzando la instalación ?
<debsan> sería: sudo apt-get install -f paquete
<magik_> debsan: ¿me puede decir donde encuentro disk-manager =) ?
<czam> una pregunta, como sé cual tarjeta de video esta utilizando mi equipo, si la integrada o la externa?
<djthree> fijate a donde esta conectado el cable del monitor... jejejeje (es broma)
<djthree> y en el nombre del paquete deberia poner el del kernel?
<debsan> magik_, no está en el centro de software. Sory en debian existe ese paquete.
 * debsan está muy desactualizado con los nuevos cambios de ubuntu
<magik_> aha .. :/
<magik_> entonces ¿nadie sabe ^^ ?
<djthree> magik_ que version tenes de ubuntu?
<djthree> debsan: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/708755/
<djthree> cuando intento instalar algo, se instala ok, pero me muestra todo eso que esta en el link que te pase
<fosco_> y si desinstalas ese paquete que da error?
<djthree> ya probé este comando sudo apt-get -f install  que es parecido al que me indicaste
<fosco_> yo quitaría el paquete que está dando problemas
<fosco_> además no necesitas un kernel pae para nada
<djthree> y me da esto http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/708759/
<djthree> no se que es un kernel pae
<debsan> magik_, http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=Montar_particiones#Montaje_al_inicio_del_sistema  a leer !!
<fosco_> por eso precisamente no lo necesitas :)
<djthree> ahí está el tema, el kenerl que tengo es el 2.6.35-30-generic-pae
<djthree> y no seactualiza al nuevo, siempre da error
<djthree> y como lo quito?
<djthree> acá esta el error que me aparece cuando instalo o desinstalo algo http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/708762/
<fosco_> el error es siempre el mismo, no hhace falta que vayas poniendo lo q te dice cada comando
<mimecar> ¿que versión de ubuntu estas usando?
<fosco_> dpkg: error al procesar linux-image-2.6.38-11-generic-pae (--configure) <- tiene errores al intentar procesar este paquete
<debsan> djthree, pae = physical address extension, es para manejar mucha más ram de lo que soporta un kernel común. El error está en un script postinst, cuando quiere configurar el grub.
<djthree> ok, y que puedo hacer para solucionarlo? que se te oacurre?
<djthree> y porque se instalara el kernel pae? sera porque tengo 4gb de ram?
<cossier> Dj_Dexter: es posible que si, si tienes 4 gb o mas
<debsan> djthree, 1- corregir el script :/  2- buscar si alguién reportó el bug y rezar que alguién haya subido un patch 3- instalar otro kernel. Igual contestale a mimecar, a ver si se le ocurre algo.
<djthree> me gustaría instalar otro kernel, pero no se como hacerlo. se instala como cualquier programa? o hay que seguir otro procedimiento.
<cossier> djthree: lo de 4gb iba a ti se me colo otro nick !!
<djthree> mimecar: ubuntu 11.04 natty
<mimecar> me parece raro que tengas errores con un kernel 2.6.35
<cossier> djthree: has puesto ppa ??
<djthree> ok, ponele que funciona bien el kernel, el tema es que cada vez que quiero instalar algo o desinstalar tengo la chorrera esa de errores y no se ocmo hacer para solucionarlo
<djthree> cossier: ppa del kernel?
<RRejun> Hola
<RRejun> Ayuda por favor
<RRejun> Como ajusto el brillo en mi laptop
<cossier> djthree: del kernel no creo que haya sino cualquier otro !!
<icaro440> hola otra vez, alguien sabe que ha pasado con emerald?
<fosco_> icaro440: se extinguó como el tiranosaurio
<icaro440> no lo veo ni en los repos
<icaro440> awwww, con todos los temas chulos que tenia
<debsan> icaro440, está descontinuado hace muuuuuuucho
<cossier> RRejun: tu laptop si tiene teclas Fn + cursores suele ser la opcion
<djthree> cossier: me fijo, porque ya hice tantas cosas que me empecé a olvidar
<mimecar> icaro440: emerald es un proyecto que no tiene continuidad
<djthree> cossier: si, esta puesto un ppa del kernel
<icaro440> definitivamente es cierto, estamos llegando al final de los tiempos en el 2012 xDDD
<icaro440> mi pobre ubuntu snif snif
<mimecar> djthree: ¿necesitas ese ppa para algo?
<cossier> djthree: mejor quitalo vuelve a empezar por los updates
<cossier> djthree: en los repos esta todo lo necesario
<djthree> cossier: no, pasa que al no encontrar soluciones a mi problema , intente actualizar el kernel con eso
<djthree> cossier: ok
<RRejun> cossier: Si las tiene pero pasa que no le funcionan, se que se se ajusta el brillo pero nada cambia.
<RRejun> cossier: Que hago en ese caso
<RRejun> ?
<cossier> RRejun: mira en preferencias si hay una opcion para ajustar el brillo si mal no recuerdo
<Dj_Dexter> wtf quien me llamo
<Dj_Dexter> cossier:  mm el kernel sin compilar, esos sources enteros pesan 300 Mb
<Dj_Dexter> descomprimido
<Dj_Dexter> y compilado casi 700
<cossier> Dj_Dexter: me equicoque de nick con djthree
<djthree> RRejun: fijate haciendo click en el icono de la bateria, para indicar que brillo quieres que tenga con  conexion electrica y que brillo tenga con bateria
<Dj_Dexter> :DD
<Dj_Dexter> cossier:  ok :D
<cossier> :-D
<arielsanflo> saludos
<RRejun> djthree: No no pasa nada.
<shawe> buenas gente
<shawe> hay alguien con experiencia en mysql para hacer alguna consulta?
<shawe> puede que no sea el lugar mas idoneo, pero no se donde preguntar para tener una explicacion en español
<mimecar> prueba en el canal de offtopic
<shawe> ahi estoy, y nadie dice nada :P
<shawe> he preguntado ahí antes, que hace tiempo ya me indicó alguien que preguntase ahí
<mimecar> no has hecho ninguna pregunta
<shawe> como minimo esta: alguien puede echarme una mano con unas dudas concretas de apache? ;)
<mimecar> !alguien
<kubot> La mayoría de las preguntas que se hacen en #Ubuntu-es comienzan con "Alguien usa/hace...". ¿Porqué no hacer la próxima pregunta (la real) y descubrirlo? Mira también !detalles, !bp y !encuesta
<fzeta> ummm..
<fzeta> !detalles
<kubot> Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<fzeta> !bp
<kubot> ¿Estas seguro de que tu pregunta nos permitirá ayudarte? Por favor lee http://doc.ubuntu-es.org/Como_hacer_preguntas_en_ubuntu-es para entender como hacer una "mejor" pregunta.
<xangua> no me sabía esa de bp
<fzeta> !encuesta
<kubot> Normalmente, no hay un "mejor" programa para hacer una tarea. Depende de lo que tú elijas, tus preferencias, las características que deseas y otros factores. NO HAGAS encuestas en el canal. Si todavía quieres la opinion de las personas, pregúntale a BestBot en #ubuntu-bots.
<fzeta> !help
<kubot> Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<mimecar> jugar con los factos por privado
<fzeta> mimecar: te parece que estoy jugando
<fzeta> soló estoy curioseando
<fzeta> pero tomare apunte
<fzeta> mimecar: el listado de los ! ?
<magik_> me podeis ayudar =) ?
<shawe> magik_, con que?
<fosco_> !ask magik_
<kubot> magik_: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<efpc2003> buenas... bajé 2 live de la 11.10 y no logra iniciar la sesión live (pantalla negra) quedo sin monitor, con la 11.04 no pasaba... sugerencias
<efpc2003> estoy bajando el alternate...
<norberto> Esa es la solución de primera elección
<efpc2003> ?
<efpc2003> houston
<efpc2003> faltó aclarar... amd64
<RRejun> Hola
<file_not_found> hola
<file_not_found> cuales son los cambios en ubuntu 11.10?
<xangua> ubuntu.com
<deep_p> hola
<efpc2003> hola deep_p
<Xago> biiiieeeennnn....logré clonar correctamente con Clonezilla.
<deep_p> he instalado un tema nuevo en ubuntu 11.10 cuando intenté ponerlo en funcionamiento desde el gnome tweek me sacó a la pantalla de login. Ahora cada vez que intento ingresar no puedo, me vuelve a expulsar a la pantalla de login. Alguién sabe cómo puedo arreglarlo?
<efpc2003> deep_p:  se que de forma predeterminada no viene el "gnome-classic" tal vez sea por eso, alguien sabe algo?
<Xago> deberías ingresar en moto shell y como root....le cambias la clave al usuario....me pasó con un opeSuse
<Xago> OpenSuse
<deep_p> efpc2003: he intentado ingresar con todas las opciones posibles; gnome-classic, ubuntu 2d etc.
<deep_p> Xago: cómo hago eso?
<Xago> oops...en ubuntu no lo he hecho....alguien podría tener más experiencia en ese proceso
<efpc2003> no sé, por lo pronto te ha ido mejor que a mi ya que no he podido bootear con el live-cd 11.10 amd64
<deep_p> el caso es que he intentado entrar en modo recuperación pero no me detecta el teclado y cuando me sale el menu para elegir cómo quiero reiniciar no puedo seleccionar nada
<Xago> deep_p, tienes el CD de instalación?
<omikron4> efpc2003: crea el live usb con unetbootin que es de la unica manera que me funciona a mi.. con el creador de discos de arranque no me funca na
<Xago> arranca en modo recuperación
<deep_p> sí, tengo el cd de instalación
<Xago> restaura el sistema
<efpc2003> ok, ahora estoy bajando el "alternate amd64" , si no logro el cometido intentaré tu sugerencia, gracias
<Xago> la restauración casi siempre funciona
<Xago> ;)
<deep_p> quieres decir que reinstale, no?
<Xago> sino...root
<file_not_found> mkvtoolnix y mkvmerge es lo mismo??
<Xago> nooooo....solo recuperación
<deep_p> ah no sabía ni que existía eso...
<file_not_found> yo tampoco
<Xago> mmm....o es al arrancar? mmmmm
<Xago> diablos me confundí, ahora
<deep_p> Xago... me dices a mí? no comprendo
<deep_p> Voy a entrar con el liveCD a ver si acierto lo que me dices
<Xago> reinicia la máquina...en las opciones de arranque, deberías tener una de restaurar
<Xago> sin live CD
<deep_p> tengo la opción recovery nada más (no sé si es eso), pero cuando le doy ahí me aparece después un menú en plan ms-dos antiguo donde me pregunta cómo quiero arrancar, pues el caso es que en ese menú no puedo seleccionar nada porque el teclado no funciona (he probado también con tab y nada)
<Xago> sip recovery -> restaurar
<Xago> teclado?
<Xago> uuuffff
<deep_p> no funciona el teclado cuando le doy a recovery
<deep_p> estoy arrancando desde el live CD a ver qué pasa
<cossier> deep_p: tu teclado es usb si es asi debes activarlo desde la bios
<deep_p> en efecto, es usb. Voy a la bios a ver.
<cossier> deep_p: sale como legacy USB o algo asi
<file_not_found> en sistemas de 64 bits hay que instalar ubuntu 64 bits o la version de 32 bits
<Xago> puedes usar cualquiera
<Xago> algunos recomiendan aún 32 bits, por algunas aplicaciones
<file_not_found> es verdad que consume mas ram que el de 32?
<deep_p> cossier: no encuentro esa opción. Lo único que veo es "USB keyboard Support" y está Enabled. Además, no es un poco raro eso? ten en cuenta que el ratón sí que me funciona en el grub
<deep_p> el teclado quise decir
<deep_p> el teclado no el ratón
<file_not_found> y que  si tenes un procesador de 64 bits no reconoce los 4gb de ram, sino 3.4
<file_not_found> es verdad??
<file_not_found> holaaaa...
<Xago> file_not_found, y pq sería eso?
<Xago> a mí me reconoce todito
<file_not_found> que  pc tenes
<Xago> Samsung RF510
<Xago> 4Gb RAM
<file_not_found> el procesador
<Xago> 3.92 Gb En RAM y 8 Gb en Swap :D
<file_not_found> 2 gb de ram y 2gb de swap
<file_not_found> antes tenia 4gb de ram
<Xago> Mem:       3916592    3877048      39544          0      41520    1194532
<Xago> -/+ buffers/cache:    2640996    1275596
<Xago> Swap:      8387580     103728    8283852
<cossier> deep_p: en el grub si ? es raro
<efpc2003> omikron4:  por qué unetbootin? no funciona con "start up disk creator" que trae ubuntu?
<omikron4> efpc2003: creo que no entendiste.. unetbootin funciona.. lo que no me funciona es start up disk creator
<omikron4> entonces lo que hago es usar unetbootin para los usb de arranque
<omikron4> efpc2003: no se si el error lo tengo yo en el usb.. la cuestion es que a mi no me funciona bien.. y cuando lo hago con el creador de discos de arranque no me encuentra en el arranque
<omikron4> y como me dijiste que no te funciono el arranque pos te digo mi experiencia.. que puede ser tu caso.. o a lo mejor no.. yo solo lo dejo caer por si lo es
<Milena> hola,alguien sabe como hacer funcionar el pulse audio equalizer en ubuntu 11.10
<Yukiteru> hola a todos
<steeldan> buenas noches
<mimecar> hola steeldan
<voyager1> buenas  a todos
<steeldan> alguien me puede echar una mano con ubuntu 11.10?
<mimecar> !ask steeldan
<kubot> steeldan: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<steeldan> no se como instalar el lash plugin
<mimecar> flash?
<steeldan> eso
<steeldan> flash
<steeldan> para ver videos por internet
<mimecar> ¿has buscado en el centro de software "flash-installer" ?
<voyager1> steeldan como todo con synaptic
<steeldan> anda
<steeldan> ahora si q me va
<steeldan> es q lo buscaba en el centro de software y me daba error
<steeldan> al darle a instalar
<steeldan> y ahora si q va
<steeldan> :)
<mimecar> entonces una forma mejor de hacer la pregunta sería
<mimecar> quiero instalar flash y en el centro de software me da un error
<steeldan> cierto
<steeldan> bueno
<steeldan> gracias de todos modos
<mimecar> si tienes alguna duda más pregunta directamente
<MAbeeTT> hola gente.
<MAbeeTT> estoy con un problema de clases en un server dhcpd 3
<MAbeeTT> es comomo que la cabeza me explota.
<MAbeeTT> imaginemos que tengo 3 vlans y el server participa en cada una de ellas.
<MAbeeTT> al mismo tiempo y para cada una de las vlans evaluaré las MACs de los cientes para incluirlo en una clase a cada uno, frutas, carne, resto.
<MAbeeTT> para cada una de las vlans a su vez en cada una de las clases se entregarían IPs de rangos distintos, así como routers distintos.
<MAbeeTT> (gracias por adelantado)
<sead> hola
<sead> para irc ¿que es mejor empathy o Xchat?
<Yukiteru> sead, me gusta xchat
<N3x4> irssi (?
<N3x4> hola
<sead> horale
<sead> por lo visto a mi me gusta empathy
<sead> jeje
<sead> y mas por su soporte de emoticonos sonidos y sus temas
<aymara> alguien ya descubrió como cambiar tema del desktop en 11.10 ?
<efpc2003> no
<efpc2003> a mi ni siquiera me levantó la live
<oliverrr> necesito arrancar una maquina sin modo grafico con vmware player 4 dicha maquina la quiero utilizar para servidor por eso no quiero modo grafico algun ayuda por favor
<fosco_> oliverrr: usa la iso server
<fosco_> esa directamente no tiene entorno grafico
<oliverrr> instale vix pero me tira este error : Error: Service type VIX_SERVICEPROVIDER_VMWARE_WORKSTATION was specified, but not installed
<oliverrr> fosco_,  ya pero de todos modos tienes que arrancar la mquina :)
<oliverrr> lo que busco es arrancarla desde la consola y que quede en segundo plano oculta
<fosco_> ah vale, no quieres X en el host
<oliverrr> para ahorrar recursos
<oliverrr> yeah :d
<oliverrr> sin X
<simpleacid> Hola, si estoy instalando y tengo una home separada, que le he dicho que no formatee(obio por que tengo mis datos), si luego le digo que quiero la home cifrada, formatea para hacerla?
<coolnick> hola no se me conecta a internet correctamente
<coolnick> se conecta y se desconecta cada rato
<coolnick> la 'unica manera de que funcione es reiniciar y solo funciona por unos segundos
<n00bb> simpleacid,  si le dijiste ke no formatee no creoke lo haga
<coolnick> ??
<coolnick> tendre que acostumbrarme a windows otra vez hasta que arreglen esto :|
#ubuntu-es 2011-10-16
<n00bb> hi
<xangua> bye¿
<josh8> Alguien podria ayudarme con la actualizacion de ubuntu 11.10
<josh8> Tengo problemas para iniciar secion en ubuntu despues de actualizarlo a la nueva version
<dabor> josh8, que problemas?
<josh8> El problema es que acabo de actualizar ubuntu a la ultima version
<josh8> pero al momento que intento iniciar secion con mi usuario
<josh8> no me deja hacerlo
<josh8> pareciera que va a ingresar pero no lo hace
<josh8> lo raro es que inicia secion solo con la cuenta de invitado
<josh8> alguna idea de que pueda ser?
<josh8> mmm disculpa no mucho te entiendo eso de quit
<josh8> En resumen no puedo iniciar secion, no me permite apagar ni reiniciar el equipo
<josh8> eso fue despues de actualizarlo a la 11.10, antes tenia instalada la 11.04 y todo funcionaba de maravilla
<Josh48> De vuelta
<djthree> Hola
<j4v4ksh> tengo un problema con ubuntu
<j4v4ksh> cuando minimiso ya no veo nada
<j4v4ksh> pero los grafias los configure
<Josh48> Esto es complicado
<dabor> Josh48, si no aparece la solución, se puede arreglar creando una cuenta de usuario nueva
<jorge> buenas
<bim33> Hola buenas noches, tengo un problema: reciń acepté la actualizacion de 10.10 a la nueva, no sé se es 11...y a medio proceso falló no internet, si no mi ordenador no cogia señal , y me dio errores en la instalación, mandé un archivo de errores como decia el error, pero claro al no tener señal , no pude...¿que puedo hacer para saber si me comp está bien, o acabar de instalarle lo q le falta? ...gracias
<bim33> update? upgrade?
<bim33> hola??
<bim33> hay alguien??
<bim33> hola..alguien me puede ayudar??
<bim33> hola
<bim33> tengo un problema: reciń acepté la actualizacion de 10.10 a la nueva, no sé se es 11...y a medio proceso falló no internet, si no mi ordenador no cogia señal , y me dio errores en la instalación, mandé un archivo de errores como decia el error, pero claro al no tener señal , no pude...¿que puedo hacer para saber si me comp está bien, o acabar de instalarle lo q le falta? ...gracias
<m4v> bim33: en que momento falló?
<bim33> en el cuarto paso
<bim33> se bloqueó el pc
<bim33> todo
<bim33> cuantos pasos hay??
<m4v> nose cual es la lista de pasos, fué durante la descarga? cuando se estaba instalando los paquetes? que estaba haciendo?
<bim33> 5? no??
<bim33> creo q instalando
<bim33> si
<bim33> o no sé
<bim33> joder
<bim33> q puedo hacer??
<bim33> la verdad q no hay fallos aparentes
<bim33> pero me gustaria saber si esta todo correcto
<bim33> me dijo el fallo q algo no lo habia instalado
<m4v> prueba ejecutando "sudo dpkg --configure -a" para continuar con la instalacion de paquetes
<bim33> como puedo hacer un chekeo??
<bim33> ok
<m4v> desconozco.
<m4v> no dijiste que se te cortó porque perdiste internet? en ese caso fué durante la descarga, o no?
<bim33> si
<bim33> ahi la logica gana
<bim33> pero el tema fue q se bloqueo
<m4v> bueno, entonces el comando que te dí no se si sirve..
<bim33> el comando q me diste me dice o puedo llegar a entender q todo correcto
<bim33> pero ahi solo mmiro el flash? no??
<m4v> no te entiendo.
<bim33> Download done.
<bim33> Flash Plugin installed.
<bim33> Configurando flashplugin-installer (11.0.1.152ubuntu1) ...
<bim33> me dijo eso l ashell
<bim33> l ashell
<bim33> la shell
<m4v> terminó o sigue haciendo cosas?
<bim33> termino
<m4v> mmmh
<bim33> canceló a medio proceso
<m4v> que dice "lsb_release -d"?
<bim33> como puedo ver si tengo todos los paquetes instalados???
<bim33> no no dice nada d eso
<bim33> hizo una lista larga
<bim33> pero eso no sale
<m4v> eh?
<m4v> no, ejecutá "lsb_release -d"
<m4v> y decime que sale
<bim33> q no sale ningun lsb_release -d
<bim33> no no
<bim33> no lo ejecute
<bim33> sorry
<bim33> un seg
<m4v> abrí una terminal, escribí "lsb_release -d", dale enter, decime que sale.
<bim33> creia q me decias si salia ese comando en la lista q me hizo el comando anterior
<bim33> ok ok
<bim33> voy
<bim33> ubuntu 11.10
<m4v> bueno, ejecutá "sudo apt-get update" y después "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" y cruzá los dedos.
<bim33> ok ok
<bim33> asias
<bim33> parece q no salió nada raro
<bim33> creo q todo está bien
<m4v> copiá lo que salió en el último comando y pasalo con un pastebin
<m4v> !paste bim33
<kubot> bim33: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<bim33> ok
<bim33> no se como sacar el enlace
<m4v> es la dirección que tenés en el navegador cuando hacés el paste
<bim33> ok
<bim33> http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<bim33> me sale esa nicamente
<bim33> u
<m4v> no, cuando hacés el paste
<bim33> lo hago
<bim33> y no hace nada
<m4v> le diste al boton "paste!"?
<m4v> que está al final de todo
<bim33> syntax: text only?
<bim33> si si
<bim33> le si al boton
<m4v> más abajo, bueno, tiene que cambiar la dirección
<bim33> no me cambia
<m4v> no lo estas haciendo bien entonces.
<bim33> ok
<bim33> me faltaba ponerle nombre
<bim33> sorry
<bim33> soy novato, se nota?
<bim33> jejeje
<bim33> sorry
<bim33> http://paste.ubuntu.com/709195/
<bim33> hay algo raro??
<m4v> parece estar todo bien. Nose que error te salió pero la actualización se hizo bien.
<bim33> ok
<bim33> bueno
<bim33> si sale un fallo pues ya se arreglará
<bim33> y si no un formateo
<bim33> es una ........ pero mira , no hay nada q  no arregle un format
<bim33> jejeje
<bim33> bueno muchas gracias
<bim33> un placer conocerle
<m4v> de nada.
<zoclo> buenas noces
<zoclo> noches
<zoclo> alguien me podria ayudar con un error de ubuntu 11.10?
<TriumphOfDeath> holas
<zoclo> no inicia, se queda en pantalla negra y dice que tiene qeu esperar 60 segundos mas para encontrar
<zoclo> network
<TriumphOfDeath> Tengo problemas con Ubuntu Software ya no aparece, quiero decir se queda en blanco, pasa q ya lo reinstale con synaptic
<TriumphOfDeath> *us center
<zoclo> Triumph, creo qeu tenemos el mismo problema
<TriumphOfDeath> de la pantalla en blanco?
<zoclo> se queda con el indicador arriba parpadeando despacio?
<TriumphOfDeath> pero ud dice es una pantalla negra no puede ser
<zoclo> a ti te arranca y se queda en blanco?
<zoclo> a mi me dice qeu apache esta buscando network
<TriumphOfDeath> no es ubuntu software center
<TriumphOfDeath> ??
<zoclo> o no
<TriumphOfDeath> y no arranca
<TriumphOfDeath> ?
<zoclo> yo hice el update
<TriumphOfDeath> No deberia dar problemas
<zoclo> y en el reboot, se queda atorado
<zoclo> me dice que apache esta buscando network
<zoclo> y que va a durar 60 segundos mas
<zoclo> y cuando termina dice qeu va a arrancar sin network configurado
<zoclo> esta raro
<zoclo> porqeu no es server
<zoclo> es pc
<zoclo> ahorita estoy trabajando desde el cd de ubuntu 10.04
<zoclo> porqeu no arranca el 11.10 en mi pc
<TriumphOfDeath> nose mucho del ubuntu, soy usuario normal, y este el canal official
<zoclo> voy a tratar en otro canal
<TriumphOfDeath> creo que debes esperar
<zoclo> a que alguien me pueda ayudar
<arp-> ?
<arp-> zoclo Que sucede?
<TriumphOfDeath> arp-: Hola
<zoclo> lo que pasa es que cuando hice el reboot despues de acatualisar del 11.04 a 11.10
<zoclo> se queda la pantalla en negro
<zoclo> diciendo que apache no encontro network
<zoclo> y qeu va a tardar 60 segundos mas
<arp-> mal hecho
<zoclo> luego dice qeu va a iniciar el sistema sin configurar red
<arp-> no entienden mas que no hay que actualizar las ramas tan recientes
<arp-> ...
<zoclo> pues yo solo hice el update
<zoclo> como lo harias normalmente
<arp-> update solo no hace eso
<zoclo> yo no le movi a nada
<zoclo> solo espere a que se hiciera y se hiciera el reboot
<zoclo> nadie le movio a nada
<xuuun> 15-M
<arp-> es mas
<arp-> cuando pasas de rama, te ofrece pasar de version a version
<arp-> en fin
<zoclo> porqeu fijate qeu si entro por el grub
<arp-> entra en modo seguro
<zoclo> me da usuario@usuario
<zoclo> en modo seguro
<zoclo> perdon
<zoclo> me da usuario@usuario
<arp-> podes iniciar X desde modo seguro?
<zoclo> solo me sale la pantalla negra
<TriumphOfDeath> arp- hola, tengo un problemilla, el ubuntu software center se congelo. Me preguntaba si existe alguna forma de forzalo a que funcione
<arp-> TriumphOfDeath para hacer que?
<dabor> TriumphOfDeath, necesitas cerrarlo?
<zoclo> en modo seguro me da usuario@usuario y solo eso, en pantalla negra
<arp-> zoclo, en el menu de modo recuperacion
<arp-> aleji la ultima opcion para tener una Shell
<TriumphOfDeath> El ub software center hace lo que le viene en gana, ya nome hace caso, no quiere funcionar...
<arp-> TriumphOfDeath para instalar que ?
<arp-> hacelo por consola
<arp-> apt-get
<dabor> TriumphOfDeath, ???? no inicia?
<TriumphOfDeath> arp- aja see
<TriumphOfDeath> dabor: se congelo aparece en blanco
<TriumphOfDeath> ya lo reinstale con synaptic
<TriumphOfDeath> y sigue igual, no quiero reinstalar todo el ubuntu-desktop
<zoclo> se puede hacer qeu ubuntu haga el update de nuevo?
<arp-> sep
<TriumphOfDeath> dabor: tambien reinicie la compu
<zoclo> como con apt-get y reinstale 11.10?
<dabor> TriumphOfDeath, inicia desde una terminal: software-center (ver uqe error te tira)
<arp-> no
<TriumphOfDeath> k
<arp-> zoclo inicia una Shell
<arp-> con la opcion de recuperacion de Grub
<zoclo> y luego?
<arp-> luego de eso
<arp-> pasas a root
<zoclo> inicio la shell, hay un commando para entrar?
<arp-> entras a /etc/X11
<TriumphOfDeath> dabor: buen toque, no aparece error solo este msj > 2011-10-15 21:42:56,368 - softwarecenter.ui.gtk3.em - INFO - EM's: 17 14
<TriumphOfDeath> dabor: creo q es gtk
<arp-> cuando elejis modo recuperacion en el grub.. te lleva a otro menu
<dabor>  software-center-gtk3 TriumphOfDeath
<TriumphOfDeath> k
<zoclo> arp, muchisimas gracias,
<zoclo> me estas siendo de mucha ayuda
<arp-> ok
<zoclo> entonces entro a grub, luego a root
<TriumphOfDeath> dabor: lo mismo
<arp-> eleji Modo Recupracion en Grub
<zoclo> y entro /etc/X11
<zoclo> ok
<dabor> TriumphOfDeath, ahora mismo el synaptic te inicia?
<arp-> luego una vez que cargue, te lleva a un menu
<zoclo> deja veo si puedo
<arp-> en ese menu eleji que te de una Shell
<TriumphOfDeath> dabor: aja si
<arp-> en esa shell , haces
<arp-> asegurate de tener #
<arp-> pones: mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf xorg.bkp
<zoclo> o si, porqeu aparece usuario@usuario '#' y '$'
<arp-> bueh, necesitas con #
<zoclo> ok
<arp-> una vez hecho todo eso
<arp-> pone: shutdown -r now
<arp-> asi te reinicia y intenta iniciar normalmente
<zoclo> ok
<zoclo> si me funciona o no, estare de regreso aqui en menos de 15 minutos, espero encontrarte para agradecerte por tu ayuda
<arp-> ok
<julio_> buenas noches
<julio_> me podrian ayudar con subversion el server porfa
<TriumphOfDeath> dabor: muchas gracias, todo esta en orden... A+
<zoclo> arp, estas ahi??\
<zoclo> alguien sabe porque ubuntu 11.10 no se carga y se queda en pantalla negra?
<zoclo> alguien me pudiera ayudar?
<zoclo> alguien tiene problemas con el inicio de ubuntu 11.10
<zoclo> ?
<zoclo> no hay nadie por ahi?
<zoclo> hola
<zoclo> buenas noches
<zoclo> arp
<zoclo> regresaste
<zoclo> no pude abrir un shell, no supe como
<zoclo> al inicio me aparece como quiero iniciar, si en ubuntu 11.10, y otras opciones
<zoclo> entro al grub
<zoclo> con #
<dwarder> how do i type this á é í ó ú ü ñ ¿ ¡
<dwarder> well, i know how to type ¡¿
<dwarder> also i know how to type ñ
<dwarder> anyone_
<zoclo> nadie por aqui?
<zoclo> que mala onda
<dwarder> ¿anyone?
<zoclo> yes
<zoclo> here
<dwarder> sorry i've only just started to learn spanish
<zoclo> that's good
<dwarder> i need to type á é í ó ú ü in ubuntu
<dwarder> how can i do that?
<zoclo> maybe in asci
<zoclo> did you tried that?
<dwarder> what do you mean?
<dwarder> i want to type as any espaniard would do
<zoclo> alt+number in asci code
<luciano__> dwarder,  zoclo aqui solo español
<zoclo> luciano, creo que la ayuda deberia ser en el idioma principal, y la informacion debe ser libre , no limitarla a un solo idioma
<luciano__> no son mis reglas
<luciano__> son las del canal
<zoclo> limitaciones en un mundo donde todo es libre?
<dwarder> luciano__: how else would i know how to type spanish á é í ó ú ü, i've only started to leard spanish
<zoclo> algo ironico
<luciano__> dwarder, you should go to #ubuntu and ask there
<zoclo> me desepciona
<dwarder> ...
<luciano__> !help
<kubot> Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<luciano__> !spanish
<kubot> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<luciano__> !english
<kubot> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<zoclo> this place sucks!!!!
<zoclo> how you find the help you need if you have to go by rules that don't work for everybody?
<luciano__> zoclo, no me parece el lenguaje correcto para usarlo en el canal.
<luciano__> zoclo, de cualquier manera eres libre de hacer lo que sea, pero este canal es #ubuntu-es
<zoclo> me parece que si alguien necesita ayuda se la niegas descriminando el lenguage
<zoclo> el idioma
<zoclo> eso es descriminacion
<zoclo> basar la ayuda y exigir un idioma , si no consigues la ayuda en tu idioma y no la encuentras, buscas la manera de comunicarte con los demas
<zoclo> que significa UBUNTU?
<zoclo> cual es el fin de qeu sea libre?
<zoclo> para limitar la ayuda y los recursos?
<zoclo> por eso se crean barreras
<zoclo> por limitar a solo lo que nosotros pensamos
<zoclo> si la ayuda se necesita en chino y alguien sabe chino aqui y y puede ayudar a esa persona, porqeu mandarlo de regreso a ese canal, si no encontro ahi lo que buscaba?
<zoclo> no parece ironico luciano?
<dwarder> 1 last question in english, which keyboard layout do you use
<dwarder> please
<zoclo> use spanish
<zoclo> or spain, i don't remember right now
<dwarder> zoclo: are you able to type á é í ó ú with it?
<zoclo> i guess
<zoclo> i dont use that layout
<zoclo> i use english
<zoclo> is my second lenguage
<dwarder> ok thanks
<zoclo> i don't know why this people deny the help because of the lenguage
<zoclo> if you need help, you are free to look for it in your own lenguage
<xuuun> ?
<zoclo> if not, in other lenguage that u understand, right?
<zoclo> bueno, creo que luciano con sus limitaciones , no pudo ayudar ni un poco
<zoclo> este canal es para buscar respuestas a problemas
<zoclo> no a encontrar limitaciones entre los usuarios de ubuntu
<zoclo> a quien le gustaria que por no saber ingles o espaniol no pueda preguntar algo?
<zoclo> triste pero sucede
<zoclo> en la gran globalisacion aun existe la descriminacion
<zoclo> luciano, me das lastima
<zoclo> en verdad
<luciano__> zoclo,
<luciano__> globalización
<zoclo> aprende ingles, para que ensenies a contestar
<xuuun> xd
<xuuun> xD
<zoclo> no importa como se escriba, si de todos modos los resultados son los mismos
<luciano__> de hecho, si importa
<luciano__> pero , eres libre, no ? ;)
<zoclo> el corregir la ortografia no es tan importante como saber dar una respuesta a una pregunta
<zoclo> claro, soy libre, y dejo ser a los demas libres
<luciano__> no lo tomes como una corrección , sino como un punto a mejorar
<zoclo> de expresarse como ellos puedan
<zoclo> las correciones son edificantes
<zoclo> la descriminacion es aberrante
<luciano__> zoclo, nuevamente, correción.
<luciano__> descriminacion o discriminación ?
<zoclo> yo no tengo un teclado latino para poner el acento
<zoclo> lo importante es que deberias de ser mas abierto a los demas
<luciano__> esto deberia ir en #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<zoclo> demasiado protocolo  es aburrido
<luciano__> zoclo, alguna duda? si quieres opinar tienes el canal  #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<dwarder> this seems to be working for thouse who are interested http://www.doyouubuntu.com/wordpress/?p=3&lang=en from now on i will stop typing here untill i learn spanish ;)
<luciano__> si no hay dudas , sigo con mi estudio
<luciano__> Saludos.
<zoclo> de casualidad no eres argentino?
<zoclo> dwarder, the only way to learn something is with the practic
<zoclo> my english can be kind of funny, but some times is better than my spanish
<zoclo> jejeje
<zoclo> alguien ah tenido problemas para iniciar ubuntu 11.10?
<zoclo> luciano, das lastima, en verdad, que decepcion de persona, me pareces muy educado, de unos 40 anios, enviciado en la computadora, como unica amiga o como regufio
<xangua> zoclo: deja esa actitud fuera de aquí
<zoclo> aqui se buscan respuestas a preguntas o dudas
<zoclo> si se puede ayudar se ayuda
<zoclo> pero porque limitar la ayuda o negarla si no se hace la pregunta en el idioma "oficial" del canal?
<zoclo> eso no es descriminacion?
<xangua> no, son las reglas del canal
<rdario> hola a todos!!!
<zoclo> entonces si no te escribo una pregunta en espanol, no puedo tener una respuesta?
<xangua> buenas noches rdario
<zoclo> voy a ser ignorado por quienes pueden ayudar?
<xangua> !ot | zoclo tu mismo lo dijiste, esto es soporte
<kubot> zoclo tu mismo lo dijiste, esto es soporte: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » ¡Gracias!
<zoclo> me dan lastima
<zoclo> que no acepten un error demasiado comun
<zoclo> por seguir reglas
<zoclo> uno corrige la ortografia, otros segregan a quienes nesesitan ayuda
<zoclo> espero no les suceda a ustedes
<zoclo> porque estarian bebiendo de la misma agua   no dejan correr por las reglas
<luciano__> !troll
<kubot> Un troll es alguien cuyo comportamiento es considerado molesto por el resto de los usuarios en el canal, esto incluye entrar en offtopic, preguntar las mismas preguntas una y otra vez sin reconocer las respuestas, etc. Siempre respeta los !lineamientos y el !CoC mientras estés en nuestros canales.
<xangua> luciano__: lo mejor es ignorar, no provocar ;)
<luciano__> xangua, amen
<zoclo> demasiada inteligencia la de luciano, que en lugar de ayudar limito y descrimino
<rdario> xangua: bien dicho
<zoclo> saben , yo pensaba mas que la inteligencia y experiencia se compartia
<arp-> zoclo
<zoclo> pero son tan cerrasonicos
<arp-> pudiste solucionar algo?
<zoclo> que tal arp
<zoclo> fijate que no
<zoclo> no pude
<arp-> que problema tuviste al hacerlo?
<zoclo> regrese a buscarte para agradecerte y no te encontre y me quede esperando a ver si te conectabas para agradecerte
<arp-> ok
<zoclo> cuando inicio en la safemode, creo
<zoclo> me sale la opcion de "#" y "$"
<zoclo> entre a "#" y no supe como abrir el shell
<arp-> bueno es #
<zoclo> si, sin las comillas
<arp-> sp
<arp-> una vez que elejis esa
<arp-> te da una shell que dice #
<arp-> para escribir comandos
<zoclo> ok
<zoclo> eso es shell
<arp-> sep
<zoclo> ok
<arp-> ahi escribis: mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.bkp
<zoclo> al escribir "mv" me dice que el comando esta incompleto
<arp-> (respetando espacios y mayusculas y minusculas)
<zoclo> si escribo todo me dice que no existe el comando
<zoclo> si, claro, lo teclee como me lo dijiste
<arp-> pone: ls -als /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<arp-> pone eso y fijate primero si existe el archivo "xorg.conf"
<zoclo> me dice que no existe
<zoclo> :(
<arp-> tenes en este momento
<arp-> la shel al lado?'
<rdario> seee yaaa
<zoclo> see ya, take care
<zoclo> estoy usando el cd de ubuntu 9.04
<arp-> oO
<zoclo> para acceder al internet para buscar la solucion
<arp-> claro
<arp-> pero estas viendo el disco rigido
<arp-> local?
<zoclo> puedo abrirlo
<zoclo> claro
<arp-> ve al directorio  /etc/X11
<zoclo> y luego?
<arp-> y fijate que archivos hay aver
<zoclo> en que folder lo encuentro, o lo escribo en search?
<luciano__> estimados, buenas noches, hasta la proxima
<zoclo> gracias luciano
<arp-> um
<TriumphOfDeath> Saludos ahi, oficialmente desaparecio guarddog software que sirve para manejar iptables, Firewall builder es muy bueno, pero complejo.. los otros programas no son tan configurables. Guarddog trabajaba con kde3, por lo que quedo obsoleto.. Me preguntaba si definitivemente no existe una forma de utilizarlo? Es si lo activo se rompen muchas dependencias.. y buen Alguna idea o indicio pf?
<zoclo> creo que mi problema es bastante complicado
<zoclo> arp, ya lo encontre
<arp-> nah
<arp-> ok
<arp-> asegurate que sea de tu disco
<arp-> y no del live cd
<zoclo> si
<arp-> ok
<zoclo> estoy en mi hd
<arp-> revisa que archivos hay ahi
<zoclo> cual necesito encontrar?
<arp-> xorg.conf
<zoclo> esta aqui
<zoclo> :D
<arp-> renombralo
<arp-> a xorg.bkp
<zoclo> tengo 4
<arp-> 4 distintos
<zoclo> si
<arp-> solo uno se va llamar xorg.conf
<zoclo> ok
<arp-> ese lo renombras a xorg.bkp
<zoclo> ok
<zoclo> deja lo hago
<arp-> ok
<zoclo> no me permite renombrarlo
<arp-> y no
<arp-> abre una terminal
<TriumphOfDeath> voy a tener que escribir lo mismo, hey
<zoclo> abro al terminal
<zoclo> o abro el archivo?
<arp-> terminal
<zoclo> ok listo
<arp-> escribe: sudo nautilus
<arp-> ejecuta ese comando
<zoclo> listo
<arp-> te va abrir otro explorador
<zoclo> si
<arp-> ese con privilegios
<arp-> para poder renombrarlo
<arp-> haslo con ese
<zoclo> me aparece root
<arp-> sep
<arp-> busca tu disco
<arp-> esta en /media
<arp-> seguramente
<zoclo> si
<zoclo> ahora puedo renombrarlo
<arp-> ok
<zoclo> ok
<arp-> seria: /media/lalalalal/etc/X11/
<zoclo> ya esta
<arp-> la ruta.. donde lalala es tu hD
<arp-> ok
<arp-> reinicia la maquina e intenta iniciarla normalmente
<zoclo> solo renombrando el archivo puede solucionar el problema?
<arp-> no
<zoclo> ok
<arp-> es para forzar un arranque por defecto a X
<arp-> si fuera esa la falla
<zoclo> ah, ok
<arp-> para descartar
<arp-> ok
<zoclo> me parece muy bien lo preciso que eres al ayudar
<zoclo> deja lo intento, no te me vallas a ir
<zoclo> jeje
<arp-> ok
<zoclo> deja reinicio
<arp-> suerte..
<zoclo> gracias
<alfonso> buenos dias
<alfonso> como podria desinstalar por completo el servidor localhost de mi maquina para hacer una nueva instalacion limpia y que funcione pues he probado de varias formas pero al volver a instalarlo no funciona, una de las formas fue con sudo dpkg -r --force-remove-reinstreq php5, sudo dpkg -r --force-remove-reinstreq apache2
<alfonso> y otra linea de comando que encontre en internet pero que tampoco me dio resultado
<mimecar> ¿servidor localhost?
<alfonso> si alguien sabe como poner en marcha esto se agradece
<alfonso> mimecar:  si servidor localhost
<mimecar> localhost es tu propio equipo
<alfonso> mimecar: si pero no arranca no se porque
<alfonso> me dice que el sitio puede estar fuera de servicio o muy ocupado
<mimecar> pon en pastebin el error que te da
<alfonso> ok
<alfonso> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/709380/
<alfonso> mimecar: ahi lo tienes
<mimecar> ¿que has modificado en los archivos de configuración?
<alfonso> en teoria nada
<alfonso> al no ser que alguna de esas veces que ando enredando la haya liado
<alfonso> que podria ser
<alfonso> pero no sabria decir que ya que no ha sido adrede
<mimecar> el archivo que te da el error existe?
<alfonso> mimecar: ¿tiene pinta de haber modificado algo ?
<mimecar> no lo se, en una instalación limpia de apache debería funcionarte
<alfonso> mimecar: no existe
<mimecar> ¿que versión de ubuntu estas usando?
<alfonso> mimecar: de todas formas he intentado desinstalarlo por completo pero debe ser que no lo consigo y siempre queda algo
<alfonso> mimecar: ubuntu 10.10
<mimecar> desinstala apache
<mimecar> y comprueba si desaparece de /etc/init.d/apache2
<alfonso> ok
<alfonso> mimecar: no desaparece
<mimecar> lo que no se es si ese archivo es un enlace o algo de configuración
<mimecar> si intentas iniciar el servidor apache te deja?
<alfonso> mimecar: utilice sudo apte-get remove apache2
<alfonso> no me deja
<mimecar> ok
<mimecar> ¿no estas usando repositorios de ppa verdad?
<alfonso> si estoy utilizando algunos
<alfonso> ¿Por?
<mimecar> alguno relacionado con apache?
<alfonso> no me suena
<alfonso> de apache no
<mimecar> ok
<alfonso> de todas formas lo compruebo y salimos de dudas
<mimecar> sudo apt-get --reinstall apache2
<alfonso> me dice operacion invalida
<alfonso> raro ¿no?
<mimecar> del parámetro --reinstall ?
<alfonso> si
<mimecar> prueba con un solo "-"
<mimecar> tengo que reiniciar, si la tarjeta gráfica no colabora tardaré un rato en conectarme
<alfonso> ok
<mimecar> de momento funciona el driver :)
<alfonso> ¿mimecar: la tarjeta colaboro?
<alfonso> mira te pego en el pastebin el sources.list creo que algo raro hay pero eso no lo controlo
<alfonso> mimecar: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/709407/
<mimecar> en que línea ver el error?
<alfonso> hay repositorios de lucid y maverik
<alfonso> ¿eso puede tener algo que ver ?
<mimecar> ¿has hecho una actualización o una instalación limpia?
<alfonso> hice una instalación limpia
<alfonso> y luego las actualizaciones
<mimecar> el repositorio de ppa de lucid lo deberías quitar
<mimecar> aunque no debería afectarte al apache
<mimecar> con -reinstall te daba antes también un error?
<alfonso> tambien tenia una copia de seguridad de algunas cosas que restaure
<alfonso> al hacer la instalacion
<alfonso> ya que tengo el sistema en un particion y el home en otra
<alfonso> si con -reinstall tambien
<mimecar> hasta dentro de un rato no tendré ubuntu instalado y no puedo comprobar el comando
<alfonso> mimecar: cuando puedas me avisas
<mimecar> ok, aún le queda un rato a la instalación
<mimecar> synaptic me parece que también tenía una opción para reinstalar el paquete
<mimecar> prueba por ahí
<alfonso> ok probaré
<alfonso> mimecar: ¿tu que distribución sueles utilizar?
<mimecar> re
<alfonso> mimecar: re
<alfonso> mimecar: ¿tu que distribución sueles utilizar?
<mimecar> para uso diario fedora, ubuntu lo tengo virtualizado
<mimecar> una ubuntu normal para el soporte y una ubuntu server para una página web
<alfonso> lo que quiero yo es hacer una pagina web
<mimecar> apache no suele dar problemas al instalarlo
<alfonso> de hecho empece a hacer algo pero luego dejo de funcionar el servidor y no he seguido
<alfonso> aunque la cosa va lenta con mi pagina
<alfonso> mimecar:  sigue sin funcionar
<alfonso> acabo de hacer la reinstalación con synaptic y tampoco funciona
<alfonso> mimecar: tu crees que al hacer una instalacion limpia y luego montar una copia de seguridad anterior en la que hubiese un servidor montado puede influir en algo
<alfonso> mimecar: estas?
<maverick> hola alfonso!
<maverick> te hago una pregunta, sabes algun canal sobre Ada? porque no encuentro
<alfonso> maverik ni idea
<alfonso> maverick: mira en irc hispano a ver si hay algo
<maverick> perdon por mi ignoranciap pero como me conecto... al irc hispano? tenes el link?
<alfonso> maverick: irc.irc-hispano.org
<maverick> gracias!
<mimecar> esperemos que esto sea más estable ahora
<alfonso> mimecar: estas?
<mimecar> si me deja el driver 3D si
<alfonso> XD
<alfonso>  mimecar: tu crees que al hacer una instalacion limpia y luego montar una copia de seguridad anterior en la que hubiese un servidor montado puede influir en algo
<mimecar> no lo creo
<mimecar> que entiendes por "copia de seguridad"
<aymara> hola, como hago pa poner el gnome3 en el 11.10 ?
<mimecar> aymara: ubuntu ya lleva gnome 3
<mimecar> lo que no tienes instalado es gnome-shell
<aymara> mimecar, entonces como hago pa cambiarlo ?
<alfonso>  todos los programas instalados antes de formatear y al terminar la instalacion restaurar la configuracion anterior
<aymara> mimecar, ya instalo el gnome shell
<mimecar> alfonso: que harchivos has restaurado
<alfonso> un monton
<alfonso> no me acuerdo de memoria
<aymara> estoy medio decepcionado con gnome3, me estoy inclinando por kde
<alfonso> pero para no tener que estar instalando cada vez que tenia que formatear pues guardo la ultima configuracion y luego todo sigue igual
<mimecar> gnome shell está bien, solo tienes que acostumbrarte
<mimecar> alfonso: el sources.list ?
<alfonso> si
<mimecar> alfonso: ... ¿has machacado el archivo anterior?
<alfonso> no lo se
<aymara> bueno tendrán que mejorarlo, igual que hicieron con kde 4, hoy el kde 4.6 está muy bueno, lo tengo con opensuse
<mimecar> alfonso: pon tu sources
<alfonso> mimecar: fue el que te puse en el pastebin
<mimecar> pon el enlace de nuevo
<alfonso> o te refieres a algun otro
<alfonso> ok
<alfonso> mimecar:  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/709407/
<mimecar> alfonso: donde tienes los repositorios de ubuntu 11.10?
<alfonso> mimecar:  estoy con ubuntu 10.10
<mimecar> ok
<alfonso> la 11.04 no me funciona
<alfonso> y la 11.10 me acabo de enterar que ya la han sacado
<aymara> mimecar, como activo o arranco el gnome-shell
<aymara> por terminal ?
<mimecar> aymara: prueba a lanzarlo desde la terminal
<Operador08> alguien sabe como se pueden desactivar ahora en 11.10 las aplicaciones al inicio?
<fosco__> Operador08: abre un terminal y ejecuta gnome-session-properties
<fosco__> tarde...
<mimecar> se ha desconectado hace 4 minutos
<Ignacio> Hola, quisiera saber como instalar la librería "box2d"
<mimecar> con el centro de software de ubuntu
<Ignacio> mimecar:  Si.. pero no encuentro el paquete
<Ignacio> mimecar:  Es para hacer funcionar "Pilas"
<mimecar> busca a que paquete pertenece
<Ignacio> mimecar:  No se,
<mimecar> el programa que quieres instalar te dirá lo que necesitas
<Ignacio> mimecar: Ok gracias
<Ignacio> Otra consulta
<Ignacio> como instalo el comando llamado "easy_install"
<mimecar> ¿en que paquete está ese comando?
<Ignacio> mimecar:  No lo se, la Pagina "http://www.pilas-engine.com.ar/descargas" Dice esto: "sudo easy_install pilas"
<Ignacio> mimecar:  Lo ves?
<mimecar> no me suena ese comando
<Ignacio> mimecar:  A mi menos
<mimecar> e de
<mimecar> http://www.pilas-engine.com.ar/doc/tutoriales/instalacion/ubuntu_11_04.rst
<Ignacio> OK
<mimecar> en la misma página tienes un enlace a los tutoriales para instalarlo
<Ignacio> *Ubuntu 10.04*
<mimecar> tendrás que seguir las instrucciones y esperar que funcione
<socratex> hola.
<Ignacio> Aparece de nuevo: sudo easy_install -U pilas
<Ignacio> socratex:  En que te podemos ayudar.
<Ignacio> No se pudo encontrar el paquete python-box2d
<socratex> Tengo un problema: ayer instalé el programa transcriber desde el código fuente y una vez lo pude hacer correr, le doy a abrir archivo de audio y el programa se cierra sin darme ningún mensaje de error. Estoy desesperado porque es un programa que uso para trabajar y no logro hacerlo correr. Alguien sabría ayudarme?
<mimecar> el programa no está en los repositorios?
<socratex> no
<socratex> en ubuntu 11.10 no está
<mimecar> si en la compilación no te ha dado errores no se que puede ser
<Ignacio> mimecar: El comando "svn" lo instalo haciendo sudo apt-get install svn no?
<mimecar> pruebalo
<Ignacio> socratex:  Anda a terminal y escribe "transcriber"
<mimecar> aunque el paquete debe ser subversion
<Ignacio> mimecar:  Gracias
<socratex> Ignacio: el programa en cuestión se lanza con "trans" si escribo "transcriber" no hace nada
<Ignacio> socratex:  Bueno, escribe el comando de ejecución
<socratex> ok, ya está
<Ignacio> socratex:  Abre el audio que abristes y se cerro
<Ignacio> mimecar:  Existe alguna forma digo algun apps, para liberar espacio en disco?
<Ignacio> socratex:  Lo hicistes?
<socratex> un momento, me acaba de salir un error que nunca me había salido
<mimecar> Ignacio: bleachbit
<Ignacio> mimecar:  Gracias
<Ignacio> socratex:  Ok
<socratex> Ignacio, dame un minuto que voy a volver a instalarlo como lo hice para dejarlo como estaba, es que ahora me entra la duda de que haya tocado algo...
<Ignacio> socratex:  -.-'
 * Ignacio Cosas que pasan
<Ignacio> socratex:  Como te lleva la instalacion
 * Ignacio  bostezo
 * Ignacio Tiene sueño, pero para ayudar a socratex  Se queda!
<Ignacio> mimecar:  Ya descargue bleachbit, gracias
<Ignacio> ls
 * Ignacio Disculpen, sali momentaneamente 
<socratex> Desgraciadamente no sé que he hecho, el programa ya no me enciende!
<socratex> cómo puedo desinstalar un programa que lo he instalado desde las fuentes?
<mimecar> make uninstall desde la carpeta del código
<Ignacio> No se,
<mimecar> con suerte podrás quitarlo
<Ignacio> mimecar:  A que se debe este mensaje "WARNING: Application calling GLX 1.3 function "glXCreatePixmap" when GLX 1.3 is not supported!  This is an application bug!"
<mimecar> es un bug de la aplicación
<Ignacio> A, pero como se "repara"
<mimecar> es un fallo de programación del programa
<mimecar> no lo puedes reparar sin conocer el programa
<Ignacio> mimecar:  A ok,
<socratex> mierda, le he vuelto a liar. Bueno, gracias de todos modos, voy a ver si soluciono esta chapuza...
<Ignacio> socratex:  Cuida el bocabulario
<Ignacio> !op socratex
<kubot> socratex: ¡Ayuda! (Usar solamente en casos de emergencias) jpds Sapote dballester Seveas erUSUL OberonKing effie_jayx LjL RoAkSoAx fetova m4v fosco_ mimecar guampa chilicuil
<Ignacio> mimecar:  Por que salto eso?
<mimecar> para que usas ese facto?
<Ignacio> mimecar:  PAra que sirve :S?
<mimecar> ese facto se tiene que usar solo si hay PROBLEMAS en el canal
<Ignacio> mimecar:  O_o,disculpa
<socratex> lo siento
<Ignacio> socratex:  Cuida tu bocabulario!
<socratex> Ignacio, porqué me repites eso?
<Ignacio> socratex:  Aqui hablamos bien, por lo menos escribe M....
<Ignacio> En vez de  mie...
<Ignacio> OK?
<socratex> a perdón... entonces habrías de decir "vocab..." en vez de "bocab..." jeje,, es broma
<Ignacio> socratex:  Disculpa, pero no soy una computadora
<Ignacio> socratex:  Tal vez tu solo eres spam
<Ignacio> !spam socratex
<kubot> socratex: En #Ubuntu-es no queremos spam o propaganda de ningún tipo, sea de canales IRC, o temas relacionados con Linux. Es molesto y de mala educación.
<mimecar> Ignacio: dejalo ya
<socratex> pero Igancio qué te está pasando? porqué estás arremetiendo contra mí?
<Ignacio> ...
<Ignacio> ...
<Ignacio> socratex:  Resolvistes el problema si o no
<Ignacio> !DIOS me ignoran!
<kubot> Ignacio: Soy solo un bot, no pienses que soy inteligente.
<socratex> Ignacio, estoy flipando contigo, me parece que no está justificado el modo en que me hablas
<Ignacio> kubot:  Disculpa, no hablaba con usted
<Ignacio> socratex:  Estoy preguntando, resolvistes el problema?
 * Ignacio Sarcasmo
<Ignacio> mimecar: Tengo una consulta.
<Ignacio> mimecar:  Que pasa si accidentalmente escribo esto " apt-get remove metacity"?
<Ignacio> !gracias
<kubot> de nada :)
<mimecar> Ignacio: si te quieres quedar sin gestor de ventanas..
<Ignacio> mimecar:  A ok. No no!
<Ignacio> mimecar:  Y alguna novedad en ubuntu hay?
<mimecar> lee las novedades de ubuntu 11.10
<Ignacio> Ahora!
<Ignacio> EN ubuntu.com?
<mimecar> si
<Ignacio> Ok
<Ignacio> mimecar:  Vos desarrollastes algo? de Ubuntu 11.10
 * Ignacio Me tengo que ir
<Ignacio> !chau
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'chau'.
<Ignacio> !adios
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'adios'.
<alfonso> mimecar: ¿sigues por aquí?
<mimecar> si
<alfonso> se te ocurre algo para el servidor
<mimecar> de momento no
<alfonso> mimecar: ¿tu eres desarrollador de ubuntu?
<mimecar> no
<alfonso> bueno gracias mimecar por tu tiempo
<alfonso> si se te ocurre algo me lo dices por favor , ando atascado con ese tema
<Guest7906> Hola. Cada vez que abro mi carpeta HOME, VLC u otro reproductor multimedia se abre, en lugar de la carpeta. No puedo ver el contenido de las carpetas de Musica ni NADA de mi HOME, ¿Que pasa?
<melvin> tengo un problema
<mimecar> Guest7906: ¿que has modificado en el sistema?
<melvin> con gns no me carga la consola de router en ubuntu con gns3
<Guest7906> mimecar, Es una nueva instalacion de Ubuntu 11.04 de 64bits
<melvin> no
<mimecar> melvin: que es gns?
<melvin> esta bajo ubuntu 10.04
<melvin> Gns es un simulador de router cisco
<mimecar> Guest7906: vlc me parece que no está en los repositorios normales, ¿que has hecho antes del fallo?
<melvin> pues instalar simplemente normal,
<melvin> llevo 2 horas  configurando  pero no tengo respuesta
<mimecar> melvin: no conozco ese programa
<melvin> ustedes son de españa?
<Guest7906> mimecar, Instale 10.10 y desde ahí se descompuso, me actualize a la version 11.04 y siguio igual
<mimecar> Guest7906: si has actualizado no es una instalación limpia
<mimecar> crea un usuario nuevo
<mimecar> melvin: hay usuarios de todo el mundp
<melvin> hey una pregunta por aparte, a que horas de su pais se va  ver el documental de steve josb por discovery?
<mimecar> no lo se
<melvin> nadie trabaja con gns3
<melvin> :(
<melvin> seguire  inventando
<mimecar> este canal es para programas "normales"
<mimecar> un simulador de routers no lo es :P
<Guest7906> mimecar, Borre VLC y ahora home se abre automaticamente con SMPlayer ¿Que podria hacer?
<mimecar> .. crea un usuario nuevo
 * Gargadon ha practicado con routers Cisco y jamas habia escuchado de gns3
<ayudita> hola?
<Genelyk> Hi
<ayudita> tengo una preguntita :)
<Genelyk> haber
<Genelyk>  escribela
<ayudita> que version de linux para una notebook toshiba de más de 4 años, para alguien con poca experiencia en linux?
<Genelyk> mmmmmmmmmm
<Genelyk> yo optaria
<Genelyk> por la 10.04
<ayudita> conozco un poco ubuntu 10.04 en una netbook y estoy curioso con linuxmint
<ayudita> es más pesado linuxmint?
<melvin> no tanto
<Genelyk> eso lo eso depende a la perspectiva
<melvin> pero revisa el hardware
<Genelyk> ubuntu en el cd , viene casi sin mucho osea codecs  drivers etc
<Genelyk> el linuxmint es un ubuntu , con drivers codecs y algunos programas mas populares
<Genelyk> si instalas ubuntu, tarde o temprano terminaras instalando addicionales
<mimecar> ubuntu no puede poner los codecs por problemas legales
<Genelyk> y terminara casi como linuxmint
<mimecar> Genelyk: que tiene de malo instalar programas?
<ayudita> aha, es posible cambiar entre ellos? tengo ubunt 10.04 logre poner menu principal de mint. cual es ese casi genelyk?
<mimecar> ayudita: no debes mezclar distribuciones
<Genelyk> yo no dije q tiene algo de malo
<Genelyk> ?
<dabor> ayudita, mint. ubuntu, etc etc son todos iguales depende el escritorio que uses
<ayudita> que es mezclar, porque lo que hice fue añadir un boton al panel despuees de instalarlo
<Genelyk> pero no va a mezclar a lo mucho le cambiara la configuracion
<Genelyk> pero si tienes el mint
<Genelyk>  instalalo
<ayudita> eso es, es distinto configura el aspecto a lo mint que mezclar. no entiendo que es mezclar
<Genelyk> todo fuciona igual q ubuntu
<mimecar> si mezclas distribuciones ten en cuenta que puedes tener problemas
<SirDerigo> hi!!
<ayudita> que es mezclar distribuciones? por ejemplo poner el menu inicio de mint en ubuntu?
<SirDerigo> perdón, hola!
<SirDerigo> como instalo el modulo iwlwifi en Ubuntu?
<dabor> ayudita, mezclar repositorios
<mimecar> ayudita: instalar programas de los repositorios de otra distirbución
<SirDerigo> mimecar, ayudita instalar programas de los repos de debian en Ubuntu o vice-versa, no hay mejor forma de causar caos en tu distro
<Genelyk> por eso le dije q mejor solo installe linuxmint  basado en la 10.04
<ayudita> ah, entiendo, espero que esto este indicado cuando vas a instalar alguna cosa porque hasta el momento no me di cuenta, creo que todo pertenece a ubuntu
<mimecar> si tienes ubuntu sigue usando ubuntu
<ayudita> pero cierto instale ese boton con el menu inicio mint, espero no haber mezcaldo
<SirDerigo> ayudita: si no tocas /etc/apt/sources.list y añades repos de otra distro, todo está bien
<ayudita> eso hare mimecar, pero ahora tengo que elegir otra distro para un notebook de mas de 4 años y no se como elegir algo que sustituya a guindos
<mimecar> usa ubuntu
<melvin> es msa practico ubuntu
<Genelyk> mm  osi no usas la version 8.04
<mimecar> la 8.04 no tiene soporte
<Genelyk> pero
<mimecar> 10.04 mínimo
<ayudita> que version, el live cd de la 9 si va pero la 10.04 no
<Genelyk> q problema tiene q no tenga soporta
<Genelyk> acaso es un servidor?
<mimecar> ayudita: la 9.10 no tiene soporte
<ayudita> no lo se, pero no acaba de aparecer el escritorio
<Genelyk> el solo quiere q funcione
<Genelyk> 10.04 lo mas probable  es q tenga el  ""%$$%$% driver nouveu
<mimecar> con el live cd no te funciona?
<Genelyk>  y la laptop tenga grafica  nvidia
<melvin> ubuntu 9 proba
<melvin> es mas estable esa version
<mimecar> ubuntu 9 NO tiene soporte
<ayudita> lo probe una vez el cd live de 10.04 y no funciono y la 9.04 si
<Genelyk> y dale  con el soporte
<Genelyk>  q problema es del soporte
<mimecar> Genelyk: la rama 9 no tiene actualizaciones
<ayudita> quiere decir que si pido ayuda aca no podriais ayudarme?
<Genelyk>  no creo q encuentre un bug  q no se a podio encontrar en un año
<Genelyk> si podran ayudart
<Genelyk>  por  el la configuracion es igual
<mimecar> Genelyk: puedes tener un fallo que se ha resuelto en versiones superiores
<ayudita> ah, no tiene actualizaciones, eso lo cambia todo, entonces voy a probar de nuevo la 10.04, quiza la version notebook sea + ligera?
<Genelyk> salvo el fallo de la bateria q se caliente o gasta mas
<mimecar> ayudita: puedes probar la 11.10 con un escritorio ligero como xfce
<ayudita> entonces veo que el escritorio ocupa un porcentaje importate de rendimientos
<Genelyk> el remix era xvr
<Genelyk> XD
<ayudita> no entiendo xvr?
<Genelyk> ayudita:  cuantas pulgagas es el monitor
<ayudita> 15
<ayudita> ahora estoy reiniciando con el live de 10.04
<ayudita> os cuanto que me dice
<ayudita> nada, despues de un rato de carga con la pantalla de instalación aparecieron unos caracteres y quedo la pantalla negra y el cd dejo de leer :(
<mimecar> el CD está bien descargado?
<ayudita> no tuve ningun error en la descarga ni el quemado del cd?
<mimecar> ¿comprobastes que estaba bien descargado?
<ayudita> como lo compruebo?
<mimecar> !md5sum
<kubot> Para verificar la ISO de Ubuntu, visita http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM, sigue las instrucciones y compara el código con https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<Genelyk> es el driver
<Genelyk> cuanta RAM tiene la laptop
<Genelyk> cuando inicias enel cd sale la opcion de verificar cdrom
<ayudita> voy a comprobarlo, creo que 512
<Genelyk> mm
<Genelyk> tons metele lubuntu
<ayudita> di, tiene 512, lubuntu tiene menos requerimientos?
<Ignacio> Hola de nuevo, saben instalar Cinelerra. Por que en el centro de software de ubuntu no esta
<Crashbit> Ignacio: http://cinelerra.org/docs.php
<Ignacio> Crashbit:  tanks
 * Ignacio Si alguien lo quiere: https://launchpad.net/~cinelerra-ppa
<ayudita> estoy partiend de risa con esto :)))) http://www.taringa.net/posts/linux/8746894/Entornos-Graficos---Equot_KDE-4--vs-Gnome-2Equot_-_2011_.html
<Ignacio> ayudita:  Ok!
<Ignacio> ayudita:  Sos full user? te dejo puntos si sos novato
<ayudita> novato por ahora, jaja
<Ignacio> ayudita:  Cuantos puntos tenes..
<melvin> como esta eso de los puntos?
<melvin> en qu consiste?
<ayudita> nose, nunca lo mire, no intento hacer publi, solo compartir algo que me hizo reir :)
<melvin> jajaja
<Ignacio> melvin:  Estamos hablando de Taringa.net!
 * Ignacio taringa.net/nachoel01 **SIGANME**
<Ignacio> socratex:  Hola, en que te podemos ayudar.
<ayudita> gracias a todos, tengo que retirarme, otro dia continuo con la investigación de la distro mas apropiada para mi viejo notebook, sigan felices!!! :))
<Ignacio> Ok!
<melvin> jajaj ok
<Ignacio> melvin:  Chee.. tenes cuenta de taringa
<mimecar> Ignacio: el canal es para soporte de ubuntu
<melvin> mm no
<mimecar> para otros temas usa el canal de offtopic
<Ignacio> mimecar:  Disculpa si,
<melvin> jijijiji
<melvin> vaya viejo
<Ignacio> melvin:  :D
<melvin> de donde sos
<melvin> como estan las redes por alla
<Ignacio> melvin:  Vamos al offtopic
<Ignacio> aa
<Ignacio> estoy baneado en el offtopic
<Ignacio> de hace mucho tiempo
<Ignacio> mimecar:  me sacas el ban de ubuntu-es-offtopic
<aguitel> che
<Ignacio> Si
<Ignacio> aguitel: Si
<aguitel> Ignacio, SORRY
<Ignacio> aguitel:  Sorry xq'?
<melvin> hey alguna buena movie para descargar acerca de tecnologias?
<Ignacio> melvin:  Volver al Futuro :D jaja
<melvin> o un documental acrca de hacker o algo?
<m4v> !warez
<kubot> Discusiones de piratería u otra práctica de dudosa legalidad no son bienvenidos en los canales de Ubuntu, por favor abstenete de estos temas en #Ubuntu-es. Esto incluye links de descarga de software, vídeo o música.
<Ignacio> melvin:  Volver al futuro
<Ignacio> Podriamos hacer nuetra propia pelicula
 * Ignacio Denle las gracias al BOT
<Ignacio> !gracias
<kubot> de nada :)
<m4v> Ignacio: usa el canal #ubuntu-es-ops si quieres discutir tu ban.
<Ignacio> m4v:  Gracias
<Ignacio> melvin:  Hace tiempo vi un libro, que era de una aventura de Hackers
<Ignacio> melvin:  ¡NEUROMANTE! Asi se llamaba!, el libro es free!
<Ignacio> melvin:  Me escuchas?
 * Ignacio Perdon, Me olles
<melvin> si te leo
<melvin> pero no te escucho
<Ignacio> :D jaja
<melvin> busquemos eselibro pues
<Ignacio> melvin:  Te lo buscas.. Estoy ocupado
<melvin> ok
<tabunet> Hola buenas tardes a todos
<Ignacio> tabunet:  hola
<Ignacio> !hola
<kubot> ¡Hola! Bienvenido/a a #Ubuntu-es :D
<tabunet> estoy teniendo unos problemillas con oneric
<tabunet> bueno la mayoría los he solucionado poco a poco
 * Ignacio EN ESTA NO PARTICIPO.
<tabunet> me queda sólo una cosa
<Ignacio> tabunet:  No participo en esta por que me queda poca batería a la laptop.
<Ignacio> tabunet:  Igual habla. Otras personas te pueden ayudar
<tabunet> después de cambiar el driver de la gráfica que instala por defecto (en una instalación limpia) Nvidia 173 por la versión Cuurent los efectos de compiz me funcionan
<tabunet> excepto ecambiar de zoom a vortex en el efecto expo
<tabunet> será problema de unity verdad?
 * Ignacio Ahhhh Bostezoo
 * Ignacio el que quiera haga /part
<xangua> mmm qué se usa para entrar como máquina remota de linux a windows¿
<Gus81> hola, cuando Ubuntu 11.10 vuelve del estado de suspensión la mayoria de las veces se cuelga y se queda la pantalla en blanco, alguna solución?
<Gus81> y tengo que apagar la PC desde el botón o darle un botonazo de reset...
<Gus81> con Kubuntu 11.04 no me pasaba
<Gus81> será un problema de gnome?
<Gus81> o unity
<mimecar> ubuntu 11.10 tiene un par de días
<mimecar> ¿has puesto todas las actualizaciones?
<Gus81> si, lo tengo actualizado
<cousteau> xangua, "Cliente de Terminal Server"?
<xangua> gracias, estaba ocupado haciendo otra cosa :/
<Guest82349> alguna aplicacion para hacer collage en ubuntu 11.10 ?
<mimecar> gimp
<Guest82349> uno facil
<xangua> pinta¿
<xangua> o uno de esos editores web ;)
<Guest82349> cual..? que soy nuevo aqui
<xangua> aah photoshop en linea¿¿
<cousteau> gimp
<fosco__> Guest82349: abre el centro de software y en el buscador por "collage"
<cousteau> mtpaint
<cousteau> montage (de imagemagick)
<esmirlin> chicos el gnome documents para qué sirve exactamente¿?
<xangua> para google docs¿
<fosco__> esmirlin: para google docs
<esmirlin> fosco__, pero no se pueden abrir localmente no¿?
<TriumphOfDeath> Buenas una preguntilla que puedo hacer cuando trato de loguear y hace login, quiero decir aparece la pantalla de la contrasena, se ingresa el password seguido de la opcion de aceptar. Encontes, hace el intento de ingresar, pero me devuelve a la pantalla de logueo, como un loop infinito
<esmirlin> me encanta 11.10 con gnome shell chicos! ^^
<fosco__> esmirlin: se puede
<TriumphOfDeath> utlizo 10.04
<fosco__> TriumphOfDeath: iniciar con otro tipo de sesion
<pableras_> hola
<TriumphOfDeath> fosco__: hola y gracias, tengo tres opciones ya intente con las 3
<TriumphOfDeath> fosco__: trabajo con Xfce, pero no hay modo
<dabor> TriumphOfDeath, con todos los usuarios te pasa eso?
<fosco__> TriumphOfDeath: pues si no te deja entrar con ninguna sesión... has probado con otro usuario?
<TriumphOfDeath> dabor: Holas, perdon con casi todos exepto xterm
<TriumphOfDeath> pero no ingresa al modo grafico
<fosco__> digo con otro usuario, no con otra sesion
<TriumphOfDeath> nose si xfce tiene startx, pues q no me funca
<TriumphOfDeath> no tengo otro usuario
<dabor> TriumphOfDeath, te creas uno y pruebas
<mimecar> startx no depende del escritorio
<dabor> TriumphOfDeath, adduser nuevo
<TriumphOfDeath> dabor: eso mismo
<TriumphOfDeath> mimecar: k
<TriumphOfDeath> dabor: que pena no funca: adduser:Only root may add a user or group to the system
<TriumphOfDeath> mmm
<mimecar> un usuario normal no puede hacerlo
<dabor> TriumphOfDeath, sudo adduser
<mimecar> tienes que usar sudo (root)
<TriumphOfDeath> estoy con sudo su
<pableras_> TriumphOfDeath: en root (sudo)
<TriumphOfDeath> ahora si, que no anda
<TriumphOfDeath> room number?
<mimecar> al crear un usuario por consola te pide mucha información
<TriumphOfDeath> ya me estoy acordando, hace tiempo no me pasaba estas cosas.. por estar usando gui me fui oxidando
<TriumphOfDeath> de igual forma con gui o cli siempre fallo
<pableras_> xD suele pasar
<TriumphOfDeath> parece que ya ingreso :D
<pableras_> enhorabuena :)
<TriumphOfDeath> excelente!, pero me queda la duda, que le paso a mi antiguo usuario?
<locodir-user> buenas tardes
<pableras_> buenas tardes locodir-user
<TriumphOfDeath> Atodos: Enhorabuena, se agradece
<pableras_> algún fallo de configuración de usuario. se le supone. (?)
<locodir-user> quisiera saber si alguien me puede ayudar, resulta que al hacer el update a ubuntu 11.10, al hacer el reboot, empieza a cargarse apache2 y despues de un rato me dice que iniciara el sistema sin red configurada, pero no se inicia ubuntu, se queda en una pantalla negra con el idicado flacheando lento
<locodir-user> alguien sabe que pudiera hacer???
<locodir-user> nadie ayuda?
<ramrebol> hola, estoy por formatiar y me pregunto cuando espacio debo dejar para swapp?
<ramrebol> tengo 4GB de ram
<mimecar> 4 mínimo
<file_not_found> tengo un tv lcd sony Bravia KDL-32BX425 y necesito un software para pegar los subtitulos en el video
<file_not_found> mimecar: no es el doble de ram
<mimecar> es el doble cuando tienes poca ram
<locodir-user> donde quieres poner los subtitulos??
<file_not_found> en una pelicula con audio en english
<ramrebol> mimecar: eso tenia entendido, pero tengo 4 GB de ram, dejar 8GB no es excesivo?  es espacio en disco "sin usar"
<mimecar> yo dejaría 4
<locodir-user> pues tienes que hacer el video 16:4, insertar los subtitulos, pero en realidad los datos de la tv no son necesarios
<file_not_found> ramrebol: tiene razon mimecar
<ramrebol> yo igual dejaria 4GB :P  pero de que me pierdo??  hay una respuesta corta??  o es una lata de responder
<ramrebol> file_not_found: sobre dejar 8GB o 4gb?
<mimecar> con 4 tienes para hibernar
<file_not_found> locodir-user: el archivo es .mkv
<ramrebol> :O  justamente he tenido problemas para volver de la ibernacion: entre que demora y no vuelve. Sera por eso?
<debsan> ramrebol, depende como uses tu computadora.
<pableras_> puede que sea de la swap y de otras cosas
<ramrebol> debsan: la uso generalmente encima de la mesa :P
<file_not_found> locodir-user: yo use mkvmerge para agregar una pista de subs pero en el lcd no funciona
<file_not_found> locodir-user: quiero saber como pegarlos
<locodir-user> no tiene nada que ver la lcd con el progframa
<file_not_found> locodir-user:
<file_not_found> locodir-user: ya se
<locodir-user> entonces necesitas un programa para agregar subtitulos
<ramrebol> mimecar: confio en tu experticie: dejare 4gb ;)     que problema me puede traer?
<locodir-user> no uno que funcione con el lcd
<file_not_found> por eso quiero pegar los subd
<file_not_found> en el video
<pableras_> ramrebol: que te sigas quedando corto de ram y tengas que ampliarla "fisicamente" (?) :D Depende el uso ... (de la RAM)
<locodir-user> puedes usar Qnapi, descarga los subtitulos por nombre de pelicula
<debsan> ramrebol, si tendés a usar mucha ram, entonces se te complicará la hibernación.
<file_not_found> locodir-user: ya lo tengo bajado en srt
<locodir-user> a mi me ha funcionado, el par de veces que lo he usado
<file_not_found> locodir-user: mi tv no lee subs en pista o en .srr
<file_not_found> locodir-user: por eso debo pegarlo en la imagen del video
<locodir-user> ni editando los subs dentro de rais de dvd?
<locodir-user> agregandolo como subtitulo
<locodir-user> usando dvd shrink???
<file_not_found> locodir-user: no es un dvd. es un archivo .mkv
<ramrebol> gracias dejare 4gb a ver como  me va. Termino de hacer el respaldo y reinstalo. Gracias
<chivilcasa> hola alguien puede ayudarme con ubuntu 11.10?
<mimecar> !ask chivilcasa
<kubot> chivilcasa: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<chivilcasa> desaparecio la barra unity en ubuntu 11.10 y no puedo recuperarla
<file_not_found>  necesito un software para pegar los subtitulos en un video
<xangua> chivilcasa: prueba reseteando unity: unity --reset
<xangua> file_not_found: buscaste 'subtitulos' en el centro de software¿
<xangua> gnome subtitle creo que hay por ejemplo
<file_not_found> pero para pegarlo en video, no para crearlo
<chivilcasa> ya probe, solo con ctrl alt f2 puedo
<chivilcasa> autolaunch error: x11 initializacion failed
<chivilcasa> solo aparece cuando entro como invitado
<mimecar> ¿que modificastes antes de que desapareciera?
<chivilcasa> creo que entre a compiz y luego desaparecio
<xangua> chivilcasa: abre el gestor de configuración de compiz y activa el plugin Unity
<xangua> a lo mejor lo desactivaste
<chivilcasa> solo puedo ver el menu superior
<chivilcasa> solo la parte izquierda del menu superior
<xangua> ccsm es el comando
<xangua> control+alt+t para lanzar la terminal de gnome, ccsm para lanzar el configurador de compiz
<chivilcasa> ahora aparecio el administrador de compiz
<omikron4> chivilcasa: eso cuando me pasaba a mi, estando en las de prueba al rato se ponian bien..
<omikron4> xangua: el ccsm no viene por defecto, aunque venga compiz.. hay que instalarlo
<chivilcasa> al querer activar ubuntu unity plugin aparece un conflicto con prev windows
<omikron4> chivilcasa: el plugin de unity se activa solo cuando tu decides abrir sesion con unity.. de lo contrario.. mala cosa es que no estes en unity y lo actives desde el menu de compiz
<chivilcasa> una vez entrado al administrador de compiz que tengo que hacer para que aparezca la barra?
<omikron4> chivilcasa: si quieres activar el unity.. ve a la derecha del todo del panel superior y cierra sesion y la abres de nuevo pero eligiendo unity
<omikron4> perdon.. eligiendo.. ubuntu
<xangua> (13:59:56) chivilcasa: al querer activar ubuntu unity plugin aparece un conflicto con prev windows - pues desactiva prev  windows
<chivilcasa> la parte derecha del panel superior esta todo en negro no hay ningun boton
<omikron4> chivilcasa: que ubuntu tienes?
<omikron4> o si no tienes nada en el panel   Ctri+Alt+Supr
<omikron4> y cierras sesion y en vez de tu usuario pon otro.. y pulsa login
<chivilcasa> ok
<chivilcasa> como sigo?
<omikron4> tu inicia sesion con ubuntu
<omikron4> y ya te tiene que salir
<chivilcasa> en nombre de usuario que pongo?
<omikron4> otro
<omikron4> el que quieras
<omikron4> pero mejor el que tienes normalmente
<dabor> que este dado de alta
<omikron4> asi luego puedes dejarlo para el que tienes por defecto
<omikron4> u omision
<chivilcasa> ahora si! volvio la barra y la parte derecha del panel superior
<omikron4> me alegro chivilcasa
<chivilcasa> ya queda asi cada vez que entro? como hago para que entre directamente?
<omikron4> chivilcasa: si sales de forma normal, espero que ya se quede grabado.
<chivilcasa> perfecto
<chivilcasa> preguntaba para que entre sin que me pida la contraseña
<omikron4> eso tendras que entrar al menu usuarios, chivilcasa
<omikron4> y activar el entrar de forma automatica
<chivilcasa> tengo que entrar en cuentas de usuario?
<Guest95780> Hola. En la terminal, ¿Como ejecuto un programa .jar con JAVA?
<chivilcasa> mil gracias omikron4 me salvaste!
<omikron4> de nada. :)
<debsan> Guest95780, java -jar nombre me parece que era ?
<omikron4> si alguien quiere poner los botones de la ventana a la derecha y no encuentra el modo.. sigue siendo igual desde el terminal.. gconftool-2 --type string --set /apps/metacity/general/button_layout "menu:minimize,maximize,close"
<omikron4> me refiero a ubuntu 11.10 oneiric ocelote
<Iulia> Gracias:) a ver cuando podré actualizar sin problemas
<^YaMa^> Hola
<^YaMa^> Alguien podria ayudarme a instalar airoscript en ubuntu ya que estoy un poco perdido
<fosco__> en este canal no se da soporte a aircrack
<^YaMa^> ok
<^YaMa^> y para instalar cualquier programa como es sudo make install?
<fosco__> eso depende de cada programa
<^YaMa^> amss
<fosco__> tendrás que leer el archivo INSTALL o README que seguro lleva
<^YaMa^> si
<^YaMa^> pero no dice nada
<^YaMa^> estoy ahora instalando office 2007
<^YaMa^> con wine
<^YaMa^> me descargue un tgz y tiene readme pero no dice nada
<carnau> ^YaMa^, ¿Por que no usas LibreOffice?
<^YaMa^> hay funciones que no encuentro en openoffice
<^YaMa^> ademas esta en ingles
<^YaMa^> me aparecen todas las palabras que escribo en rojo porque solo tengo diccionario en ingles... se puede poner un dicionario de español?
<carnau> Si, claro que se puede poner un diccionario en español.
<carnau> En cuanto a las funciones, si son muy específicas es probable que no esten.
<^YaMa^> como lo puedo poner carnau?
<carnau> ^YaMa^, http://virtualizado.net/agregar-a-libreoffice-la-correccion-de-ortografia-en-espanol/
<^YaMa^> y aqui en el irc tambien me aparece
<^YaMa^> no se puede cambiar directamente de todo el sistema?
<debsan> rtfm
<Ignacio> Hola, me pasan el link de ubuntu 11 porfavor
<Ignacio> !ubuntu
<kubot> Ubuntu es una distribución GNU/Linux libre, basada en Debian. http://www.ubuntu-es.org | Sitio oficial www.ubuntu.org​ (Inglés) | Documentación http://doc.ubuntu-es.org | última versión Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot)
<Ignacio> !gracias
<kubot> de nada :)
<Ignacio> !gracias
<kubot> de nada :)
<^YaMa^> carnau no puedo cambiar el diccionario que use el sistema operativo sea español solo
<Ignacio> ^YaMa^: Me contas, que suscede y te ayudo
<carnau> ^YaMa^, depende de cada programa.
<^YaMa^> ignacio por ejempo al escribir en empathy me aparecen todas las palabras en rojo
<^YaMa^> como si estuvieran mal escritas
<Ignacio> ^YaMa^: mm. espera un momento , dame 2 min
<^YaMa^> yaa
<^YaMa^> lo he encontrado
<^YaMa^> y modificado
<Ignacio> ^YaMa^:  ¡CUENTA!
<^YaMa^> en preferencias de el mismo programa
<Ignacio> a sii
<^YaMa^> estaba puesto correcion ortografica en ingles
<Ignacio> !denada
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'denada'.
<Ignacio> !thanks
<kubot> de nada :)
<^YaMa^> existe algun tipo de jdownloader para ubuntu?
<Ignacio> yo uso directamente
<Ignacio> jdownloader
<^YaMa^> con wine?
<^YaMa^> o hay version de linux
<m4v> jdownloader está para ubuntu.
<Ignacio> Hay version de wine
<m4v> hay un ppa
<^YaMa^> de donde se puede descargar?
<Ignacio> ^YaMa^:  Lo requisitos son *Java
<Ignacio> jdownloader.org
<m4v> !jd ^YaMa^
<kubot> YaMa^: Para instalar jdownloader en tu Ubuntu ejecuta estas dos líneas de comando en terminal « sudo add-apt-repository ppa:jd-team/jdownloader » y después « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install jdownloader » | Ver !ppa | Considera el uso de tucan como alternativa.
<Ignacio> !ppa
<kubot> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa
<^YaMa^> ignacio
<Ignacio> ^YaMa^:  si
<^YaMa^> una vez instaladas las cosas donde van?
<^YaMa^> donde puedo buscarlas
<Ignacio>  /home/usuario/Descargas
<^YaMa^> pero cuando las instalas
<^YaMa^> como las ejecutas
<Ignacio> Las q?
<^YaMa^> he metido las direcciones en un terminal
<^YaMa^> y ahora como busco el programa?
<Ignacio> ^YaMa^:  ?
<Ignacio> ^YaMa^:  Instalastes JDownloader
<Ignacio> !jdownloader
<kubot> Para instalar jdownloader en tu Ubuntu ejecuta estas dos líneas de comando en terminal « sudo add-apt-repository ppa:jd-team/jdownloader » y después « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install jdownloader » | Ver !ppa | Considera el uso de tucan como alternativa.
<^YaMa^> ya lo hice
<TriumphOfDeath> buenas Kubot: es un bot?
<Ignacio> ^YaMa^:  si kubot es un bot, para decir hola escribe !hola
<Ignacio> !hola
<kubot> ¡Hola! Bienvenido/a a #Ubuntu-es :D
<TriumphOfDeath> que buen toque!
<Ignacio> ^YaMa^:  Instalastes JDownloader, ahora que?
<^YaMa^> ahora como lo ejecuto
<Ignacio> ^YaMa^:  creo que jd
<Ignacio> o jdownloader
<^YaMa^> en un terminal?
<Ignacio> ^YaMa^:  Espera en aplicaciones no esta?
<^YaMa^> o en donde... no se puede abrir de jorma grafica
<^YaMa^> forma
<Ignacio> ^YaMa^:  Buscalo en Aplicaciones-->Internet
<Ignacio> ^YaMa^:  Lo encontrastes?
<^YaMa^> yes
<^YaMa^> le doy al logo de ubuntu y en buscar pongo jd y sale
<Ignacio> ^YaMa^:  A ok, Ubuntu 11:?
<^YaMa^> sip
<^YaMa^> la ultima
<^YaMa^> la instale ayer
<^YaMa^> llevo dos dias con ubuntu solo
<^YaMa^> estaba ya cansado de windows
<^YaMa^> :)
<^YaMa^> y eso me gusta aunque es dificil
<Ignacio> jaj :D
<^YaMa^> como puedo pasar de escritorio sin tener que darle al icono de escritorios
<^YaMa^> !hola
<kubot> ¡Hola! Bienvenido/a a #Ubuntu-es :D
<Ignacio> Toca alt+ Tab
<Ignacio> Eso?
<^YaMa^> pero eso es para ventanas como en windows
<Ignacio> Nu
<Ignacio> En ubuntu funciona tambien
<^YaMa^> yo digo pasar rapidamente de un escritorio a otro
<Ignacio> Como
<^YaMa^> si pero me refiero a ventanas abiertas
<^YaMa^> a ver ubuntu tiene 4 escritorios
<Ignacio> Sii
<^YaMa^> puedo pasar de uno a otro sin darle al icono de los escritorios?
<Ignacio> Ctrl+alt+Flechita
<virusuy> ^YaMa^, presiona ctrl+alt + flechas
<virusuy> si queires mover una ventana abierta, parate sobre ella y haz lo mismo pero mantieniendo alt + ctrl + shift
<virusuy> y la flecha para el escritorio que quieras
<^YaMa^> eso essss!!!
<^YaMa^> que maravilla
<^YaMa^> que rapido va esto
<^YaMa^> jejej
<Ignacio> ^YaMa^:  Para algo estamos
<virusuy> :-D
<^YaMa^> muchas gracias
 * Ignacio Hoy me instalo Ubuntu 11.10!!!
<virusuy> a tí
<Ignacio> ^YaMa^:  De nada.
<Ignacio> !gracias
<kubot> de nada :)
<^YaMa^> jejeje
<Ignacio> ^YaMa^: _ Precisas algo más_?
 * Ignacio hoy se instala Ubuntu 11.10!! 
<^YaMa^> nop
<Ignacio> ^YaMa^:  Fue un gusto Aver ayudado.
<Ignacio> ^YaMa^:  Que versión de Ubuntu tenes
<^YaMa^> la ultima
<^YaMa^> que ha salido este mes
<Ignacio> ^YaMa^:  11.10?
<^YaMa^> siip
<^YaMa^> esa
<^YaMa^> jeje
<Ignacio> ^YaMa^: Mandame una screen
<Ignacio> ^YaMa^:  a nachoel01@gmail.com ok?
<^YaMa^> ademas la instalación fue sencilla
<^YaMa^> como hago un screen?
<Ignacio> ^YaMa^:  Si, instalastes desde CD o USB como lo hare yo?
<^YaMa^> usb
<^YaMa^> y sin cargarme windows
<Ignacio> Anda a Aplicaciones-Accesorios-Capturar Pantalla
<Ignacio> ^YaMa^:  Usastes unetbootin?
<^YaMa^> no se lo que es
<Ignacio> ^YaMa^: Con que grabastes la *.iso
<m4v> Ignacio: este canal tiene un registro público, no pegues emails aquí
<^YaMa^> ahh si
<^YaMa^> para meterlo al pen
<Ignacio> m4v:  Disculpa
<^YaMa^> si use unebootin
<^YaMa^> y perfecto
<Ignacio> !email
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'email'.
<m4v> !imagebin | ^YaMa^: más fácil para pasar un screenshot
<kubot> YaMa^: más fácil para pasar un screenshot: Si necesitas mostrarnos una captura de pantalla de tu problema, sube la imagen a http://tinyurl.com/imagebin y pega el link en el canal.
<Ignacio> ^YaMa^:  Hace eso!
<^YaMa^> okis
<Ignacio> http://imagebin.org/179371
<Ignacio> Mira la mia
<Ignac|o> Hola
<Ignacio> Hola
<fosco__> hola
<Ignacio> !hola
<kubot> ¡Hola! Bienvenido/a a #Ubuntu-es :D
<caution_> ola ola ola  y se ahogo otra vez mas, prefiero un oleee
<Ignacio> Oleeeeeeeeeeee
<Ignacio> !ole
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'ole'.
<Ignacio> kubot:  No sabe :S
<kubot> Ignacio: Soy solo un bot, no pienses que soy inteligente.
<m4v> Ignacio: querés dejar de llamar al bot cada 2 por 3? este es un canal de soporte.
<caution_> sabeis si existe alguna manera de conseguir que el plugin de adobe flash player sin desactivarlo no revele la ip?
<Ignacio> caution_:  Yo por lo menos no
<caution_> yo si pero no usando ubuntu sino otra distro de linux
<Ignacio> caution_:  Que distro
<caution_> una especial para el anonimato
<omikron4> caution_: igual en ubuntu puedes hacer lo mismo.
<caution_> no los escaner lo demuestran que no es posible hasta lo que yo se
<carlos> Hola! necesito un poco de ayuda. Acabo de actualizar a ubuntu 11.10 y la tarjeta wifi dlink dwa-125 no funciona... puede que sean los puertos usb...qué puedo hacer?
<fosco__> carlos: pueden ser muchas cosas, empieza por actualizar el sistema entero, reiniciar y entrar en el gestor de controladores para ver si te ofrece instalar alguno
<Ignacio> !warez ^YaMa^:
<kubot> Ignacio: Soy solo un bot, no pienses que soy inteligente.
<Ignacio> !warez | ^YaMa^
<kubot> YaMa^: Discusiones de piratería u otra práctica de dudosa legalidad no son bienvenidos en los canales de Ubuntu, por favor abstenete de estos temas en #Ubuntu-es. Esto incluye links de descarga de software, vídeo o música.
<omikron4> el firefox tiene complementos para la privacidad creo yo caution_
<m4v> Ignacio: a que viene eso?
<carlos> gracias fosco__ en este minuto no tengo cómo actualizar el o.s. ya que la única forma de conexión es via wifi
<Ignacio> m4v:  Yama quiere hackear redes!
<fosco__> carlos: pues tendrás que buscarte alguna forma de conectarlo a internet
<fosco__> sin internet poco puedes hacer
<Ignacio> m4v:  De eso no se habla, digo no?
<m4v> Ignacio: donde? no dijo nada.
<Ignacio> Me habla en privado :S
<caution_> omikron4 si pero firefox no es capaz de impedir que flash player revele la ip usandolo en una distro normal de ubuntu
<m4v> Ignacio: y que tiene que ver lo que pasa en un privado contigo con este canal?
<carlos> :s fosco__ y existe alguna manera, via cable de red de que un netbook con ubuntu pueda entregarle internet al pc con problemas?
<Ignacio> Ignacio 19:29
<Ignacio> E?
<Ignacio> A ver si kismet 19:29
<Ignacio> te sirve 19:29
<Ignacio>  
<Ignacio> ^YaMa^ 19:29
<Ignacio> para desencriptar redes wifi
<Ignacio> Le digo
<Ignacio> para que se entere
<Ignacio> !chau
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'chau'.
<Ignacio> Me voy
<Ignacio> !bye
<kubot> Au revoir!
<m4v> meh, tengo lag.
<Ignacio> ¿Estoy ban?
<omikron4> Ignacio: si estuvieras ban no estarias aki
<fosco__> no
<Ignacio> A disculpen
<omikron4> es como preguntar.. estoy muerto?
<Ignacio> Chau :D
<m4v> Ignacio: respeta el topic del canal. Soporte de Ubuntu. Lo que hables en privado con otros no nos concierne.
<carlos> fosco__ hice un lsusb y lo curioso es que hay una línea que dice "Bus 001 Device 003: ID 07d1:3c0d D-Link System DWA-125 Wireless N 150 Adapter (rev.A1) [Ralink RT2870]"
<caution_> frrenode me dice esto ????: Sorry, you need to be a channel operator to change the topic!
<xangua> ...
<omikron4> carlos pues reconocido esta.. solo falta que se haya cargado el modulo.. lsmod
<RRejun> HOla
<RRejun> Buenas
<RRejun> Quien me puede ayudar
<RRejun> con algo
<N3x4> !ask
<kubot> No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<carlos> omikron4 soy algo nuevo en esto, simplemente debo poner lsmod en consola?
<omikron4> !help | RRejun
<kubot> RRejun: Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<omikron4> carlos: pon lsmod en la consola y mira si te cargo el modulo
<caution_> kubot a mi me sale este mensaje de error: Sorry, you need to be a channel operator to change the topic!
<N3x4> caution_: Kubot es un BOT
<caution_> y si kubot es un bot para que habla entonces?
<N3x4> caution_: por que tiene factos
<xangua> caution_: suena a que no eres el operador del canal...
<carlos> omikron4 uufff! es una lista larga la que aparece, pero no veo nada que diga dlink o algo similar
<RRejun> kubot: Tengo dos semanas intentanto ejecutar second life en mi pc
<kubot> RRejun: Soy solo un bot, no pienses que soy inteligente.
<carlos> omikron4 asumo entonces que no cargó el módulo
<omikron4> tiene que haber cargado algo como RT2780 o algo parecido carlos
<RRejun> Tengo casi dos semanas en eso, nada que puedo ejecutar second life en mi pc.
<omikron4> o RT3700 carlos
<N3x4> ¿Qué error te tira al ejecutarlo en la terminal?
<N3x4> !help | RRejun
<kubot> RRejun: Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<carlos> omikron4 mirando nuevamente...
<RRejun> N3x4: Me tira un error de aplicacion
<RRejun> N3x4: Pero ya he descargado la aplicacion 3 veces
<N3x4> RRejun: que error exactamente?
<RRejun> N3x4: Intente instalarlo para windows y emularlo con el wine
<N3x4> no habia una version nativa?
<RRejun> y N3x4 queda tratando de abrir pero no habre, ni siquiera la parte de login.
<carlos> omikron4 no hay nada con en la lista con esos módulos
<caution_> xangua desde cuando para entral al canal de ot es necesario ser el operador del canal?
<xangua> hay un visor de second life en los repositorios de playdeb RRejun http://www.playdeb.net/updates/ubuntu/10.04/?q=second
<omikron4> pero te va la wifi, carlos?
<xangua> caution_: necesitas clases de inglés¿
<xangua> pega lo que pusiste en google translate ;)
<carlos> omikron4 no, para nada, ni siquiera la luz indicadora está activa en la tarjeta wifi
<omikron4> a ver voy a ver tu tarjeta
<RRejun> xangua: Y esos visores funcionan igual?
<carlos> ok
<xangua> RRejun: no se, no uso second life
<RRejun> xangua: Joer
<omikron4> carlos, pon esto en consola..  sudo modprobe rt2870sta
<RRejun> Alguna persona que sepa resolver problemas por aqui????
<xangua> ese tipo de comentarios no ayudan aquí
<caution_> xanguan necesito clases de ingles para entrar a ot?
<carlos> omikron4 resultado: FATAL: Module rt2870sta not found.
<m4v> RRejun: tu problema no está relacionado a Ubuntu, preguntaste en un canal de second life?
<omikron4> carlos es un usb?
<xangua> caution_: para entrar a offtopic /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<carlos> omikron4 sí
<N3x4> !offtopic
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » ¡Gracias!
<N3x4> caution_: ^
<RRejun> m4v: Si supiera la existencia de un canal de seguro no estaria perdiendo el tiempo aqui.
<omikron4> pues lo quitas y lo vuelves a poner y pon esto en consola.. dmesg
<caution_> xaguan alguien no me deja entrar a ot
<xangua> caution_: estarás baneado, que se yo
<xangua> caution_: usa tab para autocompletar
<caution_> alguien me podria empujar un poco ?
<carlos> omikron4 desconecté el usb, lo conecté nuevamente, y coloqué en consola lo que me indicaste, aparece una lista enorme ahora
<m4v> caution_: empujar?
<omikron4> carlos en la ultima parte.. las ultimas lineas te indicaran que tipo de driver acab as de enchufar
<carlos> omikron4 las últimas 2 líneas dicen lo siguiente:
<caution_> xaguan que es eso del tab para autocompletar??
<carlos> omikron4 usb 1-2:USB disconnect, device number 3, siguiente línea:
<caution_> solo me sale un tab y es el de este canal
<carlos> omikron4 usb 1-2: new high speed USB device number 5 using ehci_hcd
<carlos> omikron4 eso es
<omikron4> pos parece que no te lo ha reconocido. y estas en ubuntu 11.10, carlos ?
<carlos> omikron4 así es, 11.10
<omikron4> carlos: eso es muy raro.. de todas formas si no te lo ha reconocido pues tendras que bajarte el driver e instalarlo
<carlos> omikron4, eso ya se pone algo complicado, sirve ponerlo en un pendrive y desde ahí instalarlo?
<omikron4> ahora te indico
<caution_> #ubuntuç
<caution_> #ubuntu
<caution_> #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<carlos> omikron4 todo bien?
<omikron4> carlos tendras que bajrlo guardarlo donde quieras y luego instalarlo
<carlos> omikron4, ok haré eso. Te cuento más rato cómo me va, muchas gracias!
 * omikron4 adeu bona nit
<light_> ahora entrare a ot con otro proxy y despues con otro y asi y asi hasta el final de los tiempos
<N3x4> puedo reirme?
<N3x4> jajajaja
<m4v> light_: evadir ban es en contra de las políticas de freenode
<m4v> N3x4: no.
<N3x4> m4v: ok !
<light_> mv4 si viva la censura viva viva viva
<N3x4> .....
<m4v> light_: el topic del canal es soporte de Ubuntu.
<light_> mv4 ok cada vez que consiga entrar a ot con un proxy escribire viva viva viva la censura del freenode
<N3x4> light_: creo que el nick es 'm4v' ..
<N3x4> no mv4 .. jajaja
<light_> bmw4
<esmirlin> chicos cómo puedo cambiar las aplicaciones preferidas en ubuntu 11.10?
<esmirlin> fosco_, estás?
<m4v> no está en alguna parte en las preferencias?
<esmirlin> m4v, llevo peleando horas pero nada no lo encuentro :S
<light_> #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<dabor> esmirlin, configuracion del sistema-informacion del sistema
<ramrebol> instale los drivers ATI, como hago aparecer los efectos de compiz?
<ramrebol> con las opciones de gnome uno ponia aceleracion 3D, o efectos visuales, pero ahora con unity estoy perdido, no se donde esta la opcion
<ramrebol> tengo instalados los drivers ATI sugeridos por ubuntu 11.10, y compizconfig-settings-manager, como hago ahora para que los efectos funcionen?
<fosco_> ramrebol: si usas unity es mejor q no cambies nada de los efectos
<fosco_> unity ya lleva su propio set de efectos, y si los cambias en compiz es facil q unity deje de funcionar
<dabor> que mal eso...
<ramrebol> fosco_: pero con gnome tenia la ventana "Preferencias de la apariencia", en la que podia elegir los efectos: Ninguno,Normal, y Extra. Como llego a eso?
<fosco_> compiz acabará desapareciendo
<fosco_> unity no lo necesita, gnome-shell no lo usa, kde no lo necesita...
<ramrebol> fosco_: cual beryl, la evolucion...
<ramrebol> fosco_: es que me instale conpiz settings manager (por costumbre). Como manejo las opcoines visuales sin eso=
<fosco_> ya no existe esa ventna que dices ramrebol
<fosco_> ahora compiuz está activado por defecto si usas unity
<fosco_> pero modificar los efectos es peligroso
<ramrebol> fosco_: por eso decia...   beryl ya no existe, y pronto compiz quedara en el olvido: cual beryl
<fosco_> si quieres cambiar algo de compiz abre un terminal y escribe ccsm
<fosco_> pero hazlo bajo tu responsabilidad
<ramrebol> fosco_: hay un par de efectos con los que no puedo vivir (scale por ejemplo). Quiero probar, pero tendre el cuidado de no mover mucho, por o que me dices
<luis_> Hola se puede instalar libreoffice 3.4.3 en ubuntu 10.04?
<fosco_> luis_: tienes un PPA para libreoffice, pero dudo que soporte versiones tan antiguas
<ramrebol> gracias fosco_, es solo ese efecto y el zoom. No soy dado a tuniar mucho la cosa, pero esos efectos me son imprescindibles.
<fosco_> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/10/install-libreoffice-343-in-ubuntu-via.html
<luis_> si lo bajo se la pagina lo soportara
<luis_> mi 10.04
<cousteau> fosco_, eso es para 11.04
<cousteau> ese ppa no está tan al día para ver anteriores
<fosco_> cousteau: por eso he dicho que no creo que soporte la 10.04
<fosco_> ramrebol: si algo falla puedes restaurar el escritorio con el comando unity --reset
<cousteau> fosco_, bueno, el ppa soporta versiones antiguas, pero con versiones antiguas de lo
<cousteau> (cosa que me parece absurda para un ppa)
<fosco_> que poco me gusta unity...
<ramrebol> fosco_: gracias! lo guardare :D
<ramrebol> fosco_: a mi no me gusta unity. Lo uso porque confio que acostumbrandome sera lo mejor.
<fosco_> es difícil tener datos precisos, pero yo diría que unity está perdiendo terreno frente a gnome3/gnomeshell
<ramrebol> fosco_: no he usado gnomeshell, es algo asi como otro gnome o otro unity?
<fosco_> digamos que es equivalente a unity
<fosco_> ambos se ejecutan sobre gnome3
<ramrebol> viene instalado?  me lo recomiendas en vez de unity?
<fosco_> te recomiendo probarlo
<fosco_> luego cada uno que decida :)
<fosco_> sudo apt-get install gnome-shell gnome-tweak-tool
<fosco_> eliges la sesión "Gnome" al entrar y ya estás en GnomeShell
<ramrebol> fosco_: gracias, lo estoy instalando para probarlo.
<cousteau> fosco_, sabes si se puede seguir usando metacity? hace poco probé shell y no sé si me gusta
<ramrebol> fosco_: disculpa que haga preguntas tan aburridas, pero cual crees que sera el entorno de escritorio de ubuntu??  porque no creo que vuelvan a gnome, y no conozco a nadie que se sienta comodo en unity.
<fosco_> ramrebol: supongo que de momento seguirán apostando por unity
<cousteau> ramrebol, bueno, unity es parte de gnome
<fosco_> han invertido mucho esfuerzo como para echarse atrás ahora
<cousteau> es decir, funciona bajo gnome
<fosco_> cousteau: que yo sepa gnomeshell no puede usar metacity, usa mutter
<ramrebol> cousteau: claro, pero pense que que querian hacer algo distinto, osea, a futuro que sea algo distinto.
<ramrebol> gnome shell lo vengo escuchando hace años. Lo no he isntalado nunca. Pense que era un proyecto que estaba quedando en el olvido.
<fosco_> ramrebol: al revés, gnome-shell es el estandarte de Gnome3
<cousteau> ramrebol, fedora y arch usan shell
<cousteau> al menos que yo haya visto
<ramrebol> a que bien
<ramrebol> terminada la instalacion. Si no vuelvo en 1 minuto, algo malo paso.
<leokorn> Buenas noches
<leokorn> hace unas horas termine de actualizar mi Ubuntu al ubuntu 11.10
<leokorn> y me aparece un error en las ventanas ,
<leokorn> el error es que no me aparecen los bordes
<cousteau> ramrebol ha muertooooo!!
<ramrebol> gnome shell me funciona horrible :D
<cousteau> ah, no, aquí está
<ramrebol> jaja, cousteau agonizo
<cousteau> dijiste 1 minuto! ya estaba llamando a la policía
<N3x4> cousteau: jaja
<ramrebol> aparece una barra de arriba amarilla horrible. Supongo que se puede arreglar con configuracion
<cousteau> ramrebol, pero funciona horrible, o sólo se ve horrible?
#ubuntu-es 2012-10-08
<sk_ryan007> si siempre algo qda fuera.. y para no estar laborando demas, con aquellos clientes q son fieles a winuxx , deseaba saber si puedo lograr instalar el office 2010 en mi ubuntu
<cousteau> prueba con wine
<cousteau> el link de gridcube dirá si es compatible, creo
<GridCube> sk_ryan007, http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=31
<GridCube> sk_ryan007, 2010 es garbage
<cousteau> le dan un "platino"
<cousteau> GridCube, 2010 de 64 bits, al de 32 le dan platinum
<cousteau> con wine 1.5.algo
<GridCube> ah ok si
<sk_ryan007> GridCube.. es correcto.. pero como comente.. es por el tema de manejo de info con clientes...
<GridCube> lei mal
<GridCube> sk_ryan007, no, no
<GridCube> lee el link que te mande
<GridCube> XD
<sk_ryan007> siempre uno me reclama. hey no abre el file, no veo en orden los datos.. tu sabes..
<GridCube> es garbage para wine
<GridCube> significa que no funciona,
<sk_ryan007> ahhh ok
<GridCube> pero como cousteau dijo, eso es el de 64bits el de 32bits es platinum
<cousteau> GridCube, de hecho yo creo que es cosa de la versión de wine más que de los bits
<GridCube> sep
<GridCube> concuerdo
<GridCube> sk_ryan007, parece que el 2010 en wine deberia funcionar
<sk_ryan007> ah ok.. ya vi--
<sk_ryan007> segun la tabla se recomienda entonces el 2000
<sk_ryan007> q opinas tu Grid..?
<GridCube> platinum es lo mejor
<GridCube> 2010 de 32bits deberia andar, yo probaria
<GridCube> fijate si va
<GridCube> tiene un manual muy extenso de como instalarlo ahí
<sk_ryan007> entiendo... pero mi ubuntu es 64 bits---
<sk_ryan007> se puede igual??
<GridCube> a wine no le importa
<GridCube> aguitel, :) no tenes el boton?
<GridCube> el de cambiar de usuarios?
<aguitel> GridCube, apagar esta en claro
<aguitel> cambiar de usuario lo mismo
<aguitel> solo salir tengo como opcion
<GridCube> eso es raro, tu panel esta en modo kiosk
<sk_ryan007> Gridcube.. me podrias acompañar en el proceso de instalacion del 2010 32x....
<GridCube> sk_ryan007, no, lo siento
<sk_ryan007> la verdad soy nuevo en el mundo linux...!
<GridCube> sk_ryan007, :) tenes una guia muy extensa donde te linkee
<aguitel> GridCube, que es eso?
<GridCube> seria leerte eso y rescribirlo sk_ryan007 :D
<GridCube> aguitel, kiosk mode hace que los usuarios de una terminal no la puedan apagar
<sk_ryan007> entiendo...
<sk_ryan007> de igual manera.. te agradezco por la info!
<aguitel> GridCube, entonces
<GridCube> aguitel, me pasas un screenshot de tu problema particular?
<GridCube> quiero ver bien si no me estoy equivocando
<aguitel> es que para que lo veas tengo que intentar salir de la secion y no me deja accionar otras apps
<GridCube> si, abri el capturador de imagenes (en (ratita)>Accesorios>Capturador de pantalla
<GridCube> y ponele que saque una imagen en 5 segundos
<GridCube> hace el click que queres hacer y te saca la foto al toque
<GridCube> aguitel, ¿?
<aguitel> ya voy
<GridCube> :)
<aguitel> GridCube, ya lo hice ,como te la mando?
<GridCube> !imagebin
<kubot> Si necesitas mostrarnos una captura de pantalla de tu problema, sube la imagen a http://tinyurl.com/imagebin y pega el link en el canal.
<aguitel> http://imagebin.org/231247
<aguitel> ahi esta GridCube
<GridCube> viendo
<GridCube> ok
<aguitel> las otras opciones estan mas claras
<aguitel> no estan habilitadas
<GridCube> aguitel, tenes un archivo ~/.xinitrc?
<aguitel> GridCube, ya miro
<aguitel> no
<aguitel> en el home dices
<GridCube> que session manager estas usando? gdm? lightdm?
<aguitel> GridCube, lxdm
<GridCube> ookay
<aguitel> y lo inicio desde daemons en rc.conf
<GridCube> emmmhm
<GridCube> si creo que ahi puede estar tu problema
<GridCube> aunque podemos intentar forzarlo en kiosk mode
<aguitel> GridCube, cambiar lxdm por gdm por ej ?
<GridCube> aguitel, tal ves
<GridCube> aguitel, esta siendo ejecutado xfce4-session?
<aguitel> supongo que si
<GridCube> chequeas?
<aguitel> si ,se inicio como mi usuario
<aguitel> aguitel    497  0.1  0.4 352488 18636 ?        Sl   20:45   0:03 xfce4-session
<GridCube> ok
<aguitel> en que quedamos
<GridCube> aguitel, en /etc/xdg/xfce4/kiosk/kioskrc
<aguitel> esta vacio
<GridCube> pero existe? en mi caso no existe
<GridCube> porque no tengo kiosk mode
<aguitel> no existe
<GridCube> ah ok
<GridCube> entonces no es kiosk
<aguitel> ok
<GridCube> al menos eliminamos eso, para mi es algo de lxdm
<GridCube> pero no se
<aguitel> ya vengo
<GridCube> aguitel, create otro usuario y fijate si tiene el mismo problema
<GridCube> aguitel, http://wiki.xfce.org/howto/kiosk_mode
<aguitel> GridCube, ya lo hago
<aguitel> ya vuelvo
<cousteau> interesante saber que a eso se le llama "kiosk mode"
<cousteau> lo han preguntado varias veces si se puede hacer en ubuntu...  sobre todo para colegios o cosas parecidas donde la gente pone chorradas de fondo de pantalla y lo cambia todo; como la sesión no se cierra y se vuelve a abrir cada vez, usar usuario invitado o "freezear" la sesión no basta
<aguitel> GridCube, reinstale lxdm y ahora estan las opciones validas pero al poner esa opcion me pide password el cual pongo y me dice no valido
<GridCube> esa opcion?
<GridCube> no entiendo
<aguitel> GridCube, ya lo soluciones
<aguitel> GridCube, te cuento lo que hice
<aguitel> GridCube, cree este archivo:/etc/skel/.xinitrc ~/.xinitrc
<aguitel> y en el agregue :exec startxfce4 --with-ck-launch ,al final de el
<aguitel> luego di inicio a dbus como demonio en rc.conf
<aguitel> segun la guia:https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Xfce
<aguitel> y listo
<GridCube> :)
<GridCube> que bueno
<aguitel> o sea era un tema de lxdm
<GridCube> espero haberte podido ayudar un poquito :P
<aguitel> me distes el punta pie inicial
<GridCube> :D
<GridCube> genial
<aguitel> y temine sacando lxdm que es lo que dijistes vos
<GridCube> me alegro que lo hayas solucionado
<GridCube> :)
<aguitel> conoces esa guia?
<GridCube> no uso arch pero lo vi cuando veia como solucionar lo tuyo, aca, https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=141376
<junnix> hola tengo problemas con la bateria de mi laptop ayer se descargo y hoy ya no carga mas
<junnix> tengo la version 12.04 instalada
<liher> hola a todos
<liher> alguien sabe de alguna pagina buena bonita y barata para alojar mi pagina web?
<Tiffon> nas
<maestrolinux> buenas
<maestrolinux> alguien  despierto?
<mimecar> !alguien maestrolinux
<kubot> maestrolinux: La mayoría de las preguntas que se hacen en #Ubuntu-es comienzan con "Alguien usa/hace...". ¿Porqué no hacer la próxima pregunta (la real) y descubrirlo? Mira también !detalles, !bp y !encuesta
<maestrolinux> que buena idea ese kubot es un genio
<maestrolinux> a ver usted que sabe tanto don mimecar
<maestrolinux> como crear un usuario sin shell para un server smtp porque nologin o false no funciona
<maestrolinux> tiene que tener user + pass sin shell
<mimecar> para que necesitas un usuario sin shell?
<maestrolinux> para un server smtp
<mimecar> el server se inicia en el arranque del sistema
<maestrolinux> quiero que solo use correo
<mimecar> no necesitas ningún usuario para eso
<maestrolinux> si claro ,, nada nuevo
<maestrolinux> solo que ubuntu no responde como otras distros
<mimecar> configura el servidor de correo
<mimecar> y te aceptará las conexiones que le pidas
<mimecar> obviamente tendrás que configurar el servidor smtp, pero eso no depende de un usuario del sistema
<maestrolinux> no necesito eso mimecar .. solo crear un usuario con password sin shell
<mimecar> todos los usuarios tienen shell
<maestrolinux> no man
<mimecar> ok, entonces sigue buscando la forma de hacerlo
<mimecar> sigo sin entender para que necesitas un usuario sin shell
<maestrolinux> en unix y en slack se crea asi useradd -M -s /sbin/nologin usuarionuevo
<maestrolinux> el usuario sin shell usa servicios sin logearce
<maestrolinux> listo ya esta mimecar .. la lo configure
<mimecar> ok
<joseCO> hola buenos dias
<joseCO> tengo una pregunta
<joseCO> es mejor tener el driver de mi tarjeta de video
<joseCO> que me provee x.org
<joseCO> o el que me provee ati
<mimecar> joseCO: mejor si usas el driver libre
<joseCO> me das alguna ventaja
<joseCO> mimecar
<mimecar> que no usas software privativo y estará siempre incluido en el sistema
<joseCO> mmm pero me refiero al rendimiento
<joseCO> mimecar
<mimecar> prueba los dos y decide
<mimecar> ati debería dar algo más de rendimineto
<joseCO> tu los haz usado ambos
<joseCO> mimecar
<mimecar> sólo el libre
<chivis> Hola, ya te levantaste?
<Xago> hola a todos, me encontré con una desagradable situación...la batería no carga, está en CERO y a pesar de estar conectado. Cuando desconecto la laptop de la energía, se apaga como si no existiera batería
<joseCO> no se de que pueda tratarse primero cambia la bateria o el cable con el que cargas
<Xago> joseCO, parece ser que la extensión eléctrica está fallando...cambié el punto de conexión y ahora me marca Voltaje de 10.19, antes marcaba 8.6 V :o
<Xago> pero me sigue diciendo 0% de carga, pero con corriente de 40.38W
<joseCO> haz de tenr algun problema con tu sistema electrico
<joseCO> en esa area
<Xago> aparentemente :(
<joseCO> la haz puesto en otro adaptador
<Xago> sí ahora está cargando correctamente...la extensión estaba siendo tomada desde otra extensión a su vez
<Xago> ahora tengo 11.8V de entrada
<Xago> y 14% de carga
<Xago> así que reconfigurando la cascada de carga :P
<joseCO> ok
<joseCO> chau
<Xago> como es el comando para hacer log out de un ttyX? teniendo el mismo usuario?
<mimecar> exit ?
<seledec> hola a todos para que me detecte la impresora que de bo hacer
<Xago> hola mimecar , me refiero a una sesión gráfica "pegada", me cambio a tty1(como ej)
<mimecar> por ejemplo decir la versión de ubuntu
<Xago> he intento hacer log out a la tty7 (ej)
<mimecar> Xago: lanza startx y elimina el "lock" de xorg
<mimecar> es posible que pierdas lo que tengas abierto
<seledec> como hay que añadir una impresora en ubuntu 12.04
<mimecar> ¿tienes el sistema actualizado?
<seledec> si minecar
<seledec> creo que si
<mimecar> compruebalo
<mimecar> sudo apt-get update
<mimecar> sudo apt-get upgrade
<mimecar> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Souchiro> <seledec> como hay que añadir una impresora en ubuntu 12.04 <------------------ solo conectala :/
<seledec> souchiro lo conecto pero no me lo detecta
<Souchiro> que marca  y modelo es?
<seledec> una canon
<Souchiro> seledec,  http://chicomonte.blogspot.mx/2012/05/instalacion-de-impresoras-canon-en.html
<seledec> es una canon pixmas M280
<Souchiro> ve esa pagina a ver si  te sirve
<seledec> ya estoy
<seledec> sauchiro ya esta detectado
<seledec> lo que no encuentro algo para mi moviel un sony xperia
<seledec> para trasferir por puerto usb
<mimecar> seledec: la impresora es para usarla en ubuntu o con el móvil?
<seledec> en unbuntu
<mimecar> el móvil es un problema diferente?
<Xago> ok mimecar , gracias
<seledec> ya lo a detectado es una impresora con escaner a detectarlo el escaner supuestamente ira tambien no
<seledec> si eso lo se
<mimecar> prueba el escáner
<mimecar> son cosas separadas
<seledec> vale ya lo probare tengo que salir
<seledec> luego nos emos
<centrum> hola
<centrum> alguien me puede ayudar a poner un juego de wine a pantalla completa?
<mimecar> !alguien centrum
<kubot> centrum: La mayoría de las preguntas que se hacen en #Ubuntu-es comienzan con "Alguien usa/hace...". ¿Porqué no hacer la próxima pregunta (la real) y descubrirlo? Mira también !detalles, !bp y !encuesta
<askhl> centrum: en winecfg se puede cambiar la configuracion de la pantalla
<centrum> ya lo probe askhl
<eliricci> hola ivan
<Monkey> o/
<techno_x64> o/
<seledec> la impresora canon pixma m250 si meba pero no me ba el escaner que lleba
<seledec> no detecta el escaner
<mimecar> ¿has mirado si el escaner está soportado en ubuntu?
<seledec> eso no lo mirado
<seledec> yo se que imprimir imprime pero el escaner no me lo detecta
<mimecar> son cosas diferentes
<seledec> aja
<seledec> ya ya beo  que son cosas diferentes
<seledec> donde lo miro
<mimecar> en google
<seledec> a bueno
<seledec> ya lo estoy mirando
<seledec> eso intentoo y nada
<aguitel> alguien uso plop manager?
<dominuskernel> hola a todos
<techno_x64> hola
<techno_x64> o/
<dominuskernel> disculpen alguien me puede pegar el fichero predeterminado de vsftpd.conf
<dominuskernel> es que lo borre y al volverlo a instalar no me aparece
<dominuskernel> se supone que al instalarlo de nuevo me debería de aparecer pero no
<techno_x64> yo te lo daria pero no uso ubuntu amigo
<liher> hola
<dominuskernel> estoy a ver si lo puedo descargar de internet pero ahora mimo nada
<dominuskernel> pero
<techno_x64> hola liher
<liher> alguien sabe donde puedo encontrar paquetes de imagenes, gifts o algo asi para descargar para hacer paginas web?
<dominuskernel> techno_x64: tienes el vsftpd instalado
<techno_x64> no amigo no hago uso de el
<dominuskernel> ok no problema
<techno_x64> y por q no bajas el archivo de internet
<techno_x64> el source y remplazas el archivo al orginal y ya
<dominuskernel> estoy buscandolo
<dominuskernel> ya encontré algo parecido
<techno_x64> q bien :D
<dominuskernel> haber si ahora puedo configurarlo correctamente
<techno_x64> ojala le des solucion
<dominuskernel> eso espero
<dominuskernel> y hacer una guia
<dominuskernel> para compartir conocimientos
<techno_x64> eso esta muy bien el software libre se comparte y se expande compartiendo nuestros conocimientos
<sk_ryan007> Helloss
<sk_ryan007> alguna sugerencia de un soft tipo JDOWLOADER.. q corra en Ubuntu 12.04 perfectamente
<sk_ryan007> ?
<debsan> sk_ryan007, jdownloader
<techno_x64> jdownloader esta para ubuntu
<sk_ryan007> esta,,!
<techno_x64> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:jd-team/jdownloader
<techno_x64> sudo apt-get update
<techno_x64> sudo apt-get install jdownloader
<tkw_one_malo> pues es que jdownloader es java.... y como tal corre encualquier equipo que tenga el motor de java.
<techno_x64> hay te deje los coamndos q necesitas
<sk_ryan007> muchas gracias por la ilustracion compañeros..... OOoo Iluminameee!!
 * MilLa is away: Trabajando.
<tkw_one_malo> y ademas jdownloader se puede bajar desde la web ... es portable... en fin.
<sk_ryan007> otra duda.. cual es la mejor aplicacion q sugieren tipo p2p tipo emule o demas? para instalar en Ubuntu 12.04 para bajar mp3s, files, etc?
<techno_x64> emule tambein esta para linux
<techno_x64> se llama
<techno_x64> amule
<sk_ryan007> y es el mejor?
<techno_x64> amule se llama
<techno_x64> tambien hay otras opciones
<tkw_one_malo> no entiendo para que alguien quiere bajar basura.... la musica de moda, las peliculas de moda, etc... eso es basura.... creo que para eso esta la red ... que la basura se quede en la red y no en el PC.
<sk_ryan007> gracias techno... pero el q tu opinion es el mejor, cual seria?
<sk_ryan007> tkw_one... en realidad tienes razon, pero hay casos q en una aplicacion p2p resulta mas rapido encontrar algo muy en particular... se dan los casos!
<techno_x64> amigo no uso clientes p2p asi q la verdad no sabria cual es mejor
<sk_ryan007> copiado techno.... seguro en la red debera haber un top10
<techno_x64> tkw_one_malo eso depende del disco duro q tengas en mi caso 1tb puedo bajar musica peliculas etc
<tkw_one_malo> techno_x64: y cuantas veces vas a ver esa muchisimas peliculas???? cuando mucho una vez completa y otra vez algun pedacito y al rincon del olvido.
<techno_x64> buen otros clientes p2p esta frostwire
<techno_x64> esta dlmonkey
<techno_x64> tkw_one_malo y q tal si un amigo te dice me la vendes y me la quemas o si una amiga te la pide q se la pases?
<techno_x64> o digamos alguein de poca banda ancha te la pide?
<tkw_one_malo> qe tal si la policia te llega a casa por pirata???
<techno_x64> en mi pais hasta en las calles venden peliculas quemadas
<techno_x64> y hasta en estados unidos la gente baja todo
<sk_ryan007> jajaja, creo q para q eso sucede deberas manejar un perfil bien alto y de alto ingresos sobre todoooo!
<tkw_one_malo> jajaja,
<techno_x64> en ningun pais van a entrar a tu casa por q si a revisarte el disco duro
<tkw_one_malo> humm, pues no se sorprenda cuando lleguen a la casa de cualquiera y le den carcel o alguna multa por pirateria de software o multimedios medios
<techno_x64> pues bueno en mi pais ajams pasara eso
<techno_x64> incluso venden la pirateria en las calles y hasta la misma policia he visto comprando pirateria xD
<tkw_one_malo> los de magaupload nunca pensaron que fuesen a ser intervenidos por el fbi .... pero ya lo vimos... los gringos y sus aliados ahora pueden llegar donde cualquiera y pedirle licencias y demas docuemntos del software que tiene en el PC...
<techno_x64> pero no vivo en usa xD
<techno_x64> y segundo q todo el dueño d emegaupload lo dejaron libre por q jamas hubo tal aprobacion de la ley SOPA asi q da igual
<tkw_one_malo> claro ... salio despues de bajarse de unos cuantos paquetes...  en fin .. es bueno saber que estamos bajo vigilancia.
<techno_x64> yo soy d ecolombia aqui venden la pirateria en las cales asi q mucho menos me van a llegar a la casa a arretarme ajaj
<dominuskernel> hola resulta que tengo un problema con el vsftpd y es que no puedo conectarme de ningún modo
<dominuskernel> ni me pone para poner contraseña ni nada
<dominuskernel> sino me dice inmediatamente connection refused
<dominuskernel> cuando voy a poner vsftpd stop o vsftpd restart me dice 500 OOPS: cannot read config file: stop
<dominuskernel> o me pone 500 OOPS: cannot read config file: restart
<dominuskernel> ¿alguna sugerencia?
<seledec> no encuentro nada para hacer funcionar el escaner del canon pixma m280
<tkw_one_malo> seledec: creo que esas impresoras se instalan desde wine,,,.. bueno en fin .. no tengo idea.
<tkw_one_malo> no me escuche.
<seledec> dsde el wine
<seledec> me a istalado lo que es para imprimir pero para escanear no lo dtecta
<seledec> tkw_one_malo me detecto lo que es para imprimir pero el escaner no soy capaz que balla
<seledec> e mirado por google y nada
<eliricci> hola ivan
#ubuntu-es 2012-10-09
<Souchiro> hasta mañana
<jas> hola quisiera saber si hay o puedo instalar atube catcher en lubuntu 12.04
<alebrije> aca tambien, jeje
<techno_x64> -!- askhl
<xahga> hello
<xahga> hay alguien ahi que me pueda ayudar
<xahga> creo que no mw podeis leer
<xahga> es asi?
<mimecar> xahga: no, no te leemos
<xahga> no se muy bien como se utiliza este chat
<mimecar> escribes y lees las respuestas
<xahga> mi ordenador tenia la ultima version de ubuntu
<xahga> creo que era la 11.04
<xahga> una de las ultimas
<xahga> no se que paso
<xahga> pero el otro dia lo encendi
<xahga> y el mensage que me ponia era
<xahga> check cable connection PXE-M0F
<xahga> reboot and select proper boot device or insert boot media in selected boot device and press a key
<mimecar> ¿qué has modificado en el sistema?
<xahga> despues de estar un buen rato intentando saber que tenia que hacer
<xahga> 4nada
<xahga> no hice nada
<xahga> lo apague y al dia siguiente lo encendi
<xahga> y esto es lo que aparecio
<xahga> despues fui a F" para configuracion
<xahga> y me ponia error hd0 read
<xahga> grub rescue
<mimecar> ¿has puesto actualizaciones o repositorios de ppa?
<mimecar> o un pico de tensión en tu zona
<xahga> no se que es ppa, lo siento
<xahga> aaah
<xahga> si hay problemas en la corriente
<xahga> de tension
<xahga> si, tenemos problemas
<mimecar> eso puede dañar tu ordenador
<mimecar> tendrás que comprar un sai si tienes picos de tensión
<xahga> ya...puedo hacer algo para arreglarlo?
<xahga> tal y como esta ahora
<xahga> intente con usb
<xahga> tal y como decia en la web de ubuntu
<xahga> y  me sale este mensage
<xahga> un moment
<mimecar> consigue primero un sai
<xahga> syslinux 4.0+6 EDD 4.06-pre7
<xahga> could not find kernek image:vesamenu.c32
<mimecar> entra con un live cd e intenta sacar tus datos
<xahga> es que es no tiene cd player
<xahga> solo tiene puertos usb
<xahga> tampoco tenia gran cosa porque hacia poco q habia hecho una copia de seguridad
<mimecar> si estas en una zona con picos de tensión desconecta el equipo de la luz y busca un sai
<mimecar> los picos pueden dañar un disco duro y otros componentes del ordenador
<xahga> ok
<xahga> y si voy a un sitio en el que estoy segura de q no hay picos de tension?
<xahga> podria arreglarlo entonces sin necesidad del sai?
<mimecar> en ese caso si
<xahga> ok
<xahga> y como se arregla, es lo que quiero saber
<xahga> porque no entiendo muy bien lo que me dice
<mimecar> inicia con el live cd y reinstala grub
<mimecar> no entiendes por qué necesitas un sai?
<xahga> entonces segun lo q tu me has dicho es por lo de la tension
<xahga> si, lo entiendo, pero pq me lo has dicho tu
<mimecar> un error de disco duro puede estar causado por picos de tensión
<xahga> puedo hacer lo mismo con el usb, ya que no tengo bandeja para cds?
<mimecar> si
<xahga> bueno, yo hice lo del usb, sin que el pc estuviera conectado a la corriente
<xahga> y me salio e mensaje de "could not find kernel"
<xahga> en ese momento no estaba enchufado
<xahga> y no entiendo cual es el problema
<mimecar> ¿qué es "lo del usb"?
<xahga> descargar ubuntu para reiniciar mi equipo desde el usb
<xahga> y descargue ubuntu 12.04
<mimecar> para reinstalar grub necesitarás un live cd / usb
<xahga> si, eso lo entiendo,pero el que me descargue, aparentemente no me sirvio4
<xahga> supongo que no valdra cualquier version de ubuntu
<mimecar> ¿qué error te da?
<xahga> Could not find kernel image: vesamenu.c32
<xahga> boot:
<xahga> eso es lo que sale
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> con la ISO que has descargado?
<xahga> si
<xahga> ubuntu 12.04
<mimecar> cómo has pasado la iso al usb?
<xahga> segui las instrucciones que me dicen
<xahga> escogi la version que queria en universal usb installer
<xahga> brwse, abri el archivo ISO
<xahga> seleccione el pendrive
<xahga> y a crear
<xahga> segui las instrucciones
<mimecar> ese programa es de la web de ubuntu?
<xahga> el universal usb installer?
<xahga> lo encontre alli si
<xahga> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<xahga> lo hice desde este pc con windows
<xahga> no se si eso tiene algo que ver
<xahga> por incompatibilidades
<xahga> en este punto ya me he perdido y he acudido aqui por ayuda
<xahga> 4ya no se que mas puedo hacer
<xahga> que me recomendais?
<TrueNhero> como extraigo de var la lista de programas instalados?
<mimecar> xahga: la versión de ubuntu que tienes en tu PC es de 32 bits?
<xahga> en el pc estropeado?
<xahga> no estoy segura
<xahga> me ayudaron a instalarlo
<xahga> la q descargue  creo que si
<mimecar> pasa la iso usando otro programa
<xahga> bueno, no se que ha pasado
<xahga> sali y entre
<xahga> no podia escrbir nada
<xahga> me preguntabas q si la version q tenia era de 32bits
<xahga> no estoy segura
<xahga> por favor, quisiera saber que hacer ahora con mi pc
<mimecar> pasa la iso usando otro programa
<xahga> y cual puedo usar?
<mimecar> prueba con unetbootin
<xahga> ok
<xahga> vale para usb tambien?
<mimecar> si
<xahga> entonces lo descargo y lo meto en el usb para luego conectarlo al pc estropeado?
<mimecar> pasas la iso que has descargado con ese programa al usb
<xahga> ok, vamos a ver si funciona
<xahga> mimecar, crees que es buena idea descargar ubuntu-11.10-desktop?
<xahga> o cual de las versiones?
<mimecar> la 12.04 te tiene que funcionar
<xahga> me dice could not find archive
<mimecar> donde te dice eso?
<xahga> al instalar la version 12.04 en el usb
<xahga> una pantalla con fondo negro y letras verdes
<xahga> bueno pone cannot find archive, y aceptar
<mimecar> ¿ya has pasado la iso con unetbootin?
<xahga> eso me salio antes tambien
<xahga> el mensaje me ha salido en el proceso de pasar la iso
<xahga> al descargar unetbootin, me ha ido al universal instaler
<mimecar> si descargas unetbootin se descarga ese programa
<mimecar> no te manda a otra web
<xahga> o, si ha sido fallo mio, perdon
<mimecar> de donde lo estas descargando?
<xahga> softonic
<mimecar> no uses softonic para descargar programas de linux
<xahga> me recomeinda bajar lollipop y pc creator
<mimecar> usa la web oficial del programa
<xahga> y q uso?
<xahga> puedo pararlo
<xahga> ok
<mimecar> busca en google la web oficial
<xahga> tengo q descragar la version para windows, no?
<mimecar> si
<xahga> mimecar
<xahga> ya lo tengo
<xahga> pero me dice
<xahga> space used to preserve files across reboots (ubuntu only)
<mimecar> no necesitas darle espacio
<xahga> y otra cosa, el archivo tiene que ser extension cfg?
<mimecar> la iso tiene extensión .iso
<xahga> bien, se esta descragando
<xahga> mimecar, es normal que el tamaño del 695MB?
<mimecar> si
<Solar755> Hola
<Solar755> una pregunta sobre redes
<Solar755> tengo 2 routers con misma red pero con diferente puerta de enlace. Esta bien? ej router1: 192.168.1.1 255.255.255.0 192.168.1.1 router2: 192.168.1.1 255.255.255.0 192.168.1.2
<GDMooo> hola...me conecto a un pc por ssh...quiero arrancarle el entorno grafico directamente en uno de los usuarios...sin que me salga el selector de usuario....alguna idea?
<GDMooo> hi there?
<buenaventura> GDMooo: explícate mejor
<GDMooo> ok...
<GDMooo> quiero encender y controlar el escritorio remotamente de un pc a otro
<GDMooo> lo enciendo con un wakeonlan
<GDMooo> accedo a su shell por ssh
<buenaventura> y luego.. ?
<GDMooo> quiero controlar su escritorio
<GDMooo> como lo hago?
<GridCube> tenes que tener instalado un programa especial
<buenaventura> puedes usar vnc
<buenaventura> o vino
<GridCube> si una vnc
<GDMooo> pero la vnc...solo me va cuando tengo la sesion inicada
<GridCube> que es exactamente lo que necesitas?
<GDMooo> vinagre permite usar su escritorio una vez la sesion esta iniciada
<GDMooo> por eso necesito arrancar una sesion de entorno grafico desde terminal con el user que yo le diga
<GDMooo> me seguís?
<buenaventura> GDMooo: vnc
<buenaventura> sólo tienes que lanzar el vncserver con el user, una vez que accediste por ssh
<buenaventura> y luego te conectas
<buenaventura> no encesitas que ya haya iniciado una sesión gráfica
<buenaventura> necesitas*
<GDMooo> hm...
<GridCube> y un startx -- :1  ?
<buenaventura> GridCube: con vnc no es necesario
<GridCube> ok :) tiene sentido
<GDMooo> entonces si lanzo vncserver se pone automaticamente en modo grafico?
<buenaventura> GDMooo: lanzas el vncserver y te conectas con cualquier cliente de vnc
<GDMooo> voy a ver..
<buenaventura> te recomiendo el tightvnc
<GDMooo> no se puede hacer con vino y vinagre'
<GridCube> si
<GridCube> esos son clientes
<GDMooo> pero el servido vcn que viene x defectro en ubuntu
<GDMooo> en sistema preferencias
<GDMooo> cual es y como se lanza desde ssh?
<GridCube> viene por defecto?
<GDMooo> pk yo habia deducido que vinagre era el cliente y vino el servidor
<GDMooo> si...en sistema > preferencias > escritorio remoto
<GridCube> nusep
<buenaventura> no confío mucho en vinagre, come recursos y se suele colgar
<buenaventura> pefiero tightvnc
<buenaventura> vinagre y vino
<buenaventura> además, vino levanta cuando inicias sesión en gnome
<buenaventura> si aún no has iniciado, pues será difícil
<buenaventura> en cambio, tightvnc lo lanzas cuando quieres, todas las veces que quieres, desde cualquier línea de comando
<GDMooo> ok
<buenaventura> Solar755: no entendí bien tu consulta, parece que tenés dos routers con las misma ip, en la misma red
<GDMooo> tightvnc es servidor y cliente a la vez
<buenaventura> eso no está bien
<GDMooo> ?
<GDMooo> es decir se pone tightvnc tanto en clientes como en servidores?
<buenaventura> no recuerdo cómo se llaman los paquetes en ubuntu, creo que son xtightvnc-server
<GDMooo> ok
<buenaventura> y el cliente se llamaba de otra forma
<GDMooo> ya vere gracias buenavuentura
<buenaventura> haz un apt-cache search tightvnc
<GDMooo> un saludo!
<nycko> buenaventura: no del todo, hay casos donde podes tener dos gw en la misma red
<nycko> Solar755: explayate un poco mas
<buenaventura> nycko: podés tener dos o quince
<buenaventura> eso no importa
<buenaventura> yo dije otra cosa
<nycko> buenaventura: que quisiste decir?
<buenaventura> dije que tiene dos equipòs con la misma ip, o eso parece
<buenaventura> porque en la info que pasó no aclara bien los datos
<nycko> dice que tiene 2 routers
<buenaventura> sí, en la misma red
<buenaventura> y luego pasó unos datos
<nycko> si, medio mezclados los datos
<buenaventura> si no los aclara bien, yo entiendo que los dos routers tienen la ip 192.168.1.1
<buenaventura> y eso sí que está mal
<nycko> claro
<buenaventura> pero bueno, hasta que no hable y aclare algo..
<buenaventura> :)
<Solar755> claro los dos reouter tiene la misma red pero la puerta de enlace es diferente 192.168.1.1 y 192.168.1.2 el otro
<GridCube> aja?
<GridCube> y tu pregunta es?
<buenaventura> Solar755: si tienen la misma ip, no pueden estar en la misma red
<buenaventura> poneles ip diferentes
<buenaventura> más allá de la puerta de enlace
<techno_x64> equipos con misma ip no pueden entrar en la e simposible es obvio cada pc tiene una ip diferente para ser reconocida en red
<Solar755> no las pc tienen una sola ip... pero los router tienen la misma red
<Solar755> con una puerta de enlace diferente
<mimecar> si las dudas no son de ubuntu pasar al canal de offtopic
<nycko> Solar755: #ubuntu-offtopic
<m4v> #ubuntu-es-cafe en realidad :)
<endriagor> hola todos
<endriagor> hay alguien aqui?
<guampa> estan esos "todos" a los que saludaste
<endriagor> sorry es que estoy probando esto y nunca habia entrado a esta sala por terminal
<endriagor> estoy probando irssi
<guampa> ah, si entraste al canal de soporte de ubuntu en español :)
<endriagor> bueno gracias por contestarme voy a probar con conectarme a alguna sala de por aqui
<Devils_> hola muchachos!
<Devils_> tengo un error con mi red wifi
<buenaventura> cuéntanos más
<Devils_> tengo una usb athero awsu036nha
<Devils_> cuendo intento conectarme a mi modem no me deja
<buenaventura> qué error tienes
<Devils_> no se conecta
<buenaventura> y cuál es el error?
<Devils_> sola mente eso
<Devils_> ahora mismo estoy conectado desde una wifi pci que tengo en el pc
<buenaventura> entonces no tienes un error, sino un problema
<Devils_> pero real mente quiero usar la alfa ya que me es mejor por eso la compre
<buenaventura> tienes una alfa con chipset atheros?
<Devils_> a ok si fuera posible que me ayuden!
<buenaventura> cuál es el modelo exacto del chipset?
<Devils_> si asi es
<buenaventura> el que te devuelve lspci | grep Network
<Devils_> espera deja me buscar donde lo tengo anotado
<Devils_> ar9271
<Devils_> AWUS036NHA AR9271 athero
<Devils_> ese es buenaventura
<Devils_> db@db:~$ sudo lspci | grep Network
<Devils_> 01:08.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. Atheros AR5001X+ Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)
<Devils_> db@db:~$
<Devils_> la pci tambien es athero
<Devils_> alguien que me pusda ayudar!
<Devils_> a resolver mi problema
<winVSlinux> Hola, estoy buscando para ubuntu alguna herramienta inteligente que detecte y resuelva problemas basicos de configuracion y de seguridad en ubuntu  , ya que ubuntu en eso es muy silente y no te dice nada , ¿podrian ayudarme?
<buenaventura> esa herramienta se llama sysadmin
<buenaventura> pero te advierto que es de pago
<winVSlinux> da lo misgo las aplicaciones de pago en su categoria no tienen competencia  la calidad hay que pagarla muchas veces
<winVSlinux> pero si esa herramienta no lo hace todo solo no me interesara nada y mas aun si es de pago
<atotclic> winVSlinux: que es lo que necesitas?
<atotclic> a lo que me refiero que resuelva problemas o incidencias
<atotclic> y en configuracion de que tipo
<winVSlinux> un acelerador de ubuntu que le proporcione tambien una seguridad adicional basica o elemental y que te informe de ello siempre
<atotclic> instala un panel de administarcion
<atotclic> prueba con webmin
<winVSlinux> como lo instalo el panel con clavos y tornillos?
<atotclic> winVSlinux: si utilizas martillos puedes instalarlo como tu dices
<atotclic> o quieres que te lo instale yo?
 * atotclic cierrra el tema y se va a la cama
<winVSlinux> no yoso buscaba hacer todo eso con un solo click del raton linux is easy
<buenaventura> ah, apenas reparo en tu nick, ya entiendo por dónde viene la mano
<mimecar> sólo con la pregunta ya se nora
<mimecar> se nota
 * chilicuil no deja de sorprenderse que existan personas que utilicen su tiempo para entrar a los canales a 'molestar'
<mimecar> ahora estará buscando otro servidor de vpn
<chilicuil> que perdida de tiempo!, que loco
<Devils_> mimecar
<mimecar> di
<Devils_> tengo un poblema con mi wifi
<Devils_> no se si se an mis driver
<Devils_> creo que el fabicante no tiene soporte en linux
<mimecar> ¿qué versión de ubuntu tienes?
<Devils_> la 10.10
<Devils_> no me gustan las demas
<Exio4> esa ya no tiene soporte
<mimecar> si tienes la 10.10 hemos acabado
<Devils_> voy a usar esta misma pero 64 bits
<mimecar> da lo  mismo, no tiene soporte
<Devils_> ok
<Devils_> bye
<mimecar> actualiza y tu problema se arreglará
<guampa> Devils_: esa version no tiene mas actualizaciones de seguridad ni mejoras
<Devils_> me da igua que no tenga soporte
<guampa> ok
<Devils_> no me preocupa la segurida
<Devils_> loq ue quiero es averigual cual es mi error con mi dispositovo
<mimecar> el error es la versión que usas
<Devils_> no
<Devils_> no es eso
<Devils_> ya que en otros
<guampa> el problema es que al no tener mas soporte, tampoco se le da mas soporte en el canal "de soporte"
<Devils_> nuevos
<guampa> entiendes Devils_
<Devils_> si
<Devils_> comprendo
<Devils_> entonces
<Devils_> para que me puedan responder
<Devils_> tengo que venir con la ultima version?
<guampa> tienes que instalar una version soportada
<mimecar> con una versión que tenga soporte
<guampa> no la ultima, 10.04 esta soportada hasta el año que viene por ejemplo
<Devils_> la 11.11 lo tiene?
<mimecar> si, aunque esa versión lleva casi lo mismo que la 12.04
<Devils_> entonces usare esa
<mimecar> sería mejor que usaras la última
<Devils_> el punto es que el fabricante de mi dispositivo no tiene soporte para linux asi seria lo mismo para mi venir con la ultima version
<Devils_> de ubuntu
<mimecar> las últimas versiones soportan más dispositivos
<mimecar> y atheros si que tiene soporte
<Devils_> en mi ar9271 no
<mimecar> ya lo has comprobado con la 12.04?
<Devils_> porque la caja tiene la web oficial
<Devils_> i entre a la web puse el modelo que compre
<Devils_> i en la lista lo dice
<Devils_> que no tiene los driver
<mimecar> ya lo has comprobado con la 12.04?
<Devils_> no
<mimecar> un dispositivo puede funcionar aunque el fabricante no de driver
<Devils_> pues el mio te digo que si lo detecta i todo i me muestra mi señal wifi que tengo en la casa
<Devils_> pero a la hora de poner mi cintraseña
<Devils_> no me deja conectarme
<Devils_> i ya me aprendi de memoria los comandos de conectarla manual mente
<mimecar> actualiza tu versión de ubuntu
<Devils_> aver si pongo una nueva version de ubuntu
<Devils_> seria posible que si me lo soportara el dispositivo
<mimecar> sería posible
<mimecar> pon la 12.04
<Devils_> pero no es lo que quiero, lo que real mente quiero es saber
<Devils_> porque mi error i asi si decido usar otros sabores de linux
<Devils_> ya tendria mi solucion
<mimecar> vas a usar otras distribuciones que salieron en el 2010?
<Devils_> no se
<mimecar> si no quieres actualizar, suerte con la solución
<Devils_> voy a venir denuevo
<Devils_> i les mostrare que me ara los mismo e instalare la ultima version
<Devils_> el punto es
<Devils_> saber el error luego lo sepa uso la version que yo quiera adios nos vemos en par de oras
<aguitel> pregunta: tengo 2 rigidos en esta pc ,en un disco tengo 2 sistemas operativos y en el otro disco solo un backup de datos ,si desconecto este ultimo ,podre bootear normalmente el primero o sea no se me modificara nada en /etc/fstab ?
<guampa> si no tenes ninguna particion necesaria para el sistema en el disco que desconectas, no
<guampa> /etc/fstab ademas no se modifica solo
<aguitel> digo por los UUId
<guampa> cuando desconectas o conectas algo no cambian los UUID
<aguitel> ok
<RiSkOo> Hola a todos, ¿alguien me puede explicar porqué motivo instalando ubuntu en un portatil con tarjeta wifi broadcom, durante la instalación me la reconoce y después de instalar me pone fimware no instalado?
<RiSkOo> ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS
<RiSkOo> bueno he visto la opción de reinstalar el kernel con el firmware añadido apt-get --reinstall bcmwl-kernel-source voy a probar a ver que tal le sienta ...
<RiSkOo> pero sigo sin entender el porqué de que la versión live cd me reconozca la tarjeta y después de instalar tenga que buscarme la vida de esta manera ... a mi que me lo expliquen. Que no es por no buscar es sólo que me parece surrealista ...
<limpmark> y bueno, me parece que es tema de licencia
<RiSkOo> limpmark, y para instalar el firmware que me funcionó desde el propio dvd de ubuntu, no puedo? no hay manera? digo yo que mejor algo que ya me funcionó que andar trasteando :S
<limpmark> no uso ubuntu, pero me parece que el cd/live trae la opción para marcar la instalación de "privativos"
<limpmark> y creo que advierte eso del tema de licencias
<RiSkOo> si
<RiSkOo> lo indica
<RiSkOo> y lo marqué
<RiSkOo> :-)
<RiSkOo> yo no controlo a nivel consola demasiado pero llevo en ubuntu desde la 7.10 y nunca había tenido problemas de este tipo, o la reconocía o no lo que me deja a cuadros es que la reconozca, lo instale y zás! :-O
<limpmark> imagina a ubuntu con drives privativos por default, que problema legal
#ubuntu-es 2012-10-10
<limpmark> Exio4: ^
<Exio4> wut
<limpmark> no se esconda
<RiSkOo> sí, en eso estoy totalmente de acuerdo, pero que indiquen la forma de instalarlo desde el CD o USB no creo que sea un problema legal hacer eso sino es como si te estuvieran engañando
<guampa> los drivers privativos no son ilegales, cual seria el problema legal?
<RiSkOo> mira que bonito es mira que bien va y zás cuando lo instalas sorpresa ... y yo soy defensor, y me estoy buscando la vida para configurarla que hay muchos casos como el mio pero no entiendo que tengamos que seguir a estas alturas haciendo esto...
<limpmark> para usar un soft privativoso se necesita el "aceptar de los termino de la licencia" por eso no vienen por default en ubuntu, no dije que fueran ilegales
<RiSkOo> insisto en que yo los marqué, en las últimas versiones de ubuntu aparece la opción de indicar si quieres instalar los componentes restringidos que se componen de drivers, codecs etc...
<RiSkOo> me ha llevado dos líneas de comando activarlo pero se supone que ubuntu es un entorno amigable (para los no amigables hay muchas distros mismo Arch)
<RiSkOo> sigo sin entender que para un problema archi conocido no exista una solución más práctica por parte de ubuntu ... en los casos como el mío que no te aparece en controladores adicionales nada
<ivedci89> auxilio, cual es el comando desde terminal para abrir la ventana de control de usuarios, me explico, quiero hacer un cambio en mi servidor a traves del ssh -X user@servidorIP y no se cual es el comando para las configuraciones de usuarios del ubuntu12.04
<rockdrigo757> buenas
<rockdrigo757> ando en busca de ayuda
<rockdrigo757> alguien por ahi?
<guampa> !pregunta rockdrigo757
<kubot> rockdrigo757: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<rockdrigo757> jaja
<rockdrigo757> fa...ta dificil
<rockdrigo757> se me cago ubuntu al actualizarlo?
<rockdrigo757> ja, eso entra en una linea xD
<rockdrigo757> bueno el tema es que tengo una notebook acer
<rockdrigo757> que tiene una INTEL GMA HD *COMPART. 128MB DEDICADA
<rockdrigo757> y ahora unity solo funciona enmodo 2d
<rockdrigo757> antes de actualizarlo andaba bien
<rockdrigo757> nose si alguien me sige... o no le estoy hablando a nadie?
<joseco> si te siguen
<joseco> solo que no saben como ayudar
<rockdrigo757> ok, gracias
<rockdrigo757> hace rato que estoy googleando y nose como solucionarlo
 * MilLa Alguien cree que los errores de WINE en fedora son arrojados por no poner la bios en native o ide?, algun consejo?
<meditatingfrog> rockdrigo757: que modelo acer?
<xangua> MilLa: /join #fedora  ó #winehq
<meditatingfrog> #fedora es ingles
<rockdrigo757> hola
<rockdrigo757> acer aspire 5740-6657
<meditatingfrog> #fedora-es
<meditatingfrog> \o
<xangua> rockdrigo757: en la pantalla de entrada tienes seleccionado unity como sesión por defecto? (ícono al lado de tu nombre de usuario)
<rockdrigo757> si, claro
<MilLa> estoy en todas esas, es una consulta general sobre bios y wine
<rockdrigo757> tengo gnome tambien y kde y con todos los entornos se ve que no carga la grafica, como si entrara en 2d
<meditatingfrog> solamente 2d en todos?
<rockdrigo757> si
<rockdrigo757> solo 2d en todos
<rockdrigo757> yo cuadno instle ubuntu 12.04 tenia el problema que no podia cambiar el brillo de la pantalla
<meditatingfrog> rockdrigo757: yo creo que gnome necesito compiz para 3d
<rockdrigo757> pero agregando una linea al grub se arreglo
<xangua> rockdrigo757: si intentas entrar a gnoe-shell te manda entonces al fallback mode¿
<rockdrigo757> agregue acpi_osi=”Linux”.
<rockdrigo757> mm..si entro con gnome-shell me entra a gnome normal
<rockdrigo757> aparte tengo conki una cosa en el escritorio que muestra la cpu con una transparencia y en todos los escritorios no hace la transparencia
<rockdrigo757> aparece un cuadrado negro
<Yukiteru> rockdrigo757: es sencillo tu problema
<rockdrigo757> si?
<Yukiteru> simplemente no tiene composicion ni 3d
<Yukiteru> asi que olvidate de eso
<rockdrigo757> pero lo tenia...
<rockdrigo757> a mi me andava todo bien, hasta que actualize
<Yukiteru> verifica si tienes los drivers mesa instalados
<rockdrigo757> ok
<rockdrigo757> te acordas como hacer eso?
<Yukiteru> pues verifica que tengas los drivers mesa, o en su defecto revisa que no sea un bug de xorg
<Yukiteru> en synaptic podes hacerlo sin rollo
<Yukiteru> o usando la herramienta de instalacion de software
<rockdrigo757> ok
<rockdrigo757> perdona mi torpeza
<rockdrigo757> tengo instalado el paquete mesa-common-dev
<rockdrigo757> ese?
<rockdrigo757> libgl1-mesa-dev
<Yukiteru> libgl1-mesa-dri
<rockdrigo757> si lo tengo
<rockdrigo757> lo reinstalo?
<Yukiteru> verifica este
<Yukiteru> libgl1-mesa-dri-experimental
<rockdrigo757> no
<rockdrigo757> ese no lo tengo
<rockdrigo757> lo instalo?
<Yukiteru> dale
<Yukiteru> yo lo tengo instalado no tengo problemas
<Yukiteru> uso nvidia
<rockdrigo757> ok
<rockdrigo757> bue...voy a reiniciar
<Yukiteru> vale
<rockdrigo757> aunque no es por desalentar
<rockdrigo757> pero me parece que en 5  min voy a estar devuelta molestando, je
<rockdrigo> bueno gente
<rockdrigo> molestando devuelta
<rockdrigo> no me funciono
<rockdrigo> sigo en modo 2d
<rockdrigo> es raro, porque antes de actualizar me andava bien
<rockdrigo> nadie tiene ningun pique para tirar?
<meditatingfrog> rockdrigo:  el update a 12.04 tiene un driver update para el INTEL GMA HD *COMPART. 128MB DEDICADA?
<rockdrigo> perdon?
<rockdrigo> como hago para saber si me actualizo algun driver?
<rockdrigo> yo ya estava en la 12.04 con lo que actualize fue con el gestor de actualizaciones
<rockdrigo> tambien probe elegir en el grub la opcion de una version anterior de linux y tampoco
<rockdrigo> probe con todas las opciones de las versiones anteriores que tenia :S
<meditatingfrog> rockdrigo:  modinfo <module> tiene el numero de version para modules
<meditatingfrog> simplimente una idea
<rockdrigo> si..
<rockdrigo> que quieres que haga con modinfo?
<meditatingfrog> que es el llama de el intel gma modulo?  es i915 para ti?
<rockdrigo> no me dejea hacer modinfo
<rockdrigo> perdon
<rockdrigo> ahora si
<rockdrigo> hice mod info i915
<rockdrigo> *modinfo i915
<rockdrigo> y ahora?
<rockdrigo> te dejo muestro la salida si sirve de algo
<rockdrigo> http://pastebin.com/DsZxTWc4
<meditatingfrog> rockdrigo:  tienen una live-cd de 11.10?  se funcionar en 11.10, corecto?
<rockdrigo> no
<rockdrigo> yo usaba ubuntu 10
<rockdrigo> la 11 nunca la instale
<rockdrigo> instale la 12.04 y el problema que tuve fue el de la pantalla negra
<rockdrigo> y lo solucione añadiendo una linea al grub
<rockdrigo> ahora hace tiempo que no le daba actualizar al gestor de acualizaciones
<rockdrigo> y le di actualizar y me paso esto
<rockdrigo> que me quede en modo 2d
<meditatingfrog> brb
<rockdrigo> alguna idea?
<rockdrigo> se estan llendo todos, je
<meditatingfrog> si, pero no se como se dice en espanol lol
<meditatingfrog> ya me voy, salut
<rockdrigo> jaja
<rockdrigo> :(
<rockdrigo> saludos
<rockdrigo> gracias igual
<rockdrigo> seguire googleando
<rockdrigo> y cuando me aburre formateare a ver si se arregla
<rockdrigo> pero no quiero formatear :S
<rockdrigo> :(
<rockdrigo> nadie? ninguna idea?
<franklin_> saludos amigos, tengo un problema
<franklin_> trato de abrir netbeans hago click en el icono, me muestra el icono en la barra como si abriera pero no puedo entrar a el
<franklin_> tengo ubuntu 12.04
<franklin_> saludos amigos, tengo un problemita, dias anteriores netbeans me funcionaba bien, ahora trato de abrir netbeans hago click en el icono del escritorio, me muestra el icono en la barra como si estuviera ejecutando, pero no puedo entrar al entorno del mismo,  tengo ubuntu version 12.04
<BootCD> hola....necesito flashear la bios de un pc...estoy siguiendo el metodo 2 de este link http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=318789, pero una vez montada la imagen en /tmp/cdr no me deja añadirle los archivos para flashear la bios...me dice que no hay espacio suficiente en el dispositivo...alguna idea?
<hashashin> nas
<Solar755> hola
<Solar755> tengo una maquina 1.2 gz con 192 mb de rem. que distribicion me recomiendan?
<Solar755> amd
<krampmil> con esa ram apostaria por un wm
<krampmil> no tanto en la distro
<krampmil> si no en el manejador de vantanas
<krampmil> Solar755: ^
<buenaventura> si va por un entorno de escritorio, sin duda ese es LXDE
<buenaventura> sino, como dice krampmil, un fluxbox o un openbox
<krampmil> claro
<Loadmasther> alguien que me pueda guiar con un respaldo tipo ghost para ubuntu 10.04
<krampmil> igual usar aplicaciones livianas
<Loadmasther> use clonezilla pero no me funcionó para nada
<Loadmasther> ya, me cambio a debían, adios
<m0rf3o> o/
<dominuskernel> buenaventura: yee ya conseguí configurar correctamente el vsftpd
<maomix> tengo un moden zte mf190  y no lo reconose para la intalacion si algien sabe como hacerlo se lo agradesco
<buenaventura> felicitaciones dominuskernel
<buenaventura> qué te faltaba?
<dominuskernel> los usuarios virtuales
<maomix> no se actvia el dirvers para configurarlo por banda ancha movil
<dominuskernel> en la famosa lista vstpd.chroot_list
<dominuskernel> no podia poner los usuarios del sistema
<dominuskernel> sino los usuarios virtuales creados
<maomix> tengo un moden zte mf190  y no lo reconose para la intalacion si algien sabe como hacerlo se lo agradesco
<rodrigo> buenas
<dominuskernel> es verdad que dijiste que habia que poner la opción chroot_local_user con el valor no
<Guest3241> tengo un problema con la pantalla de inicio
<Guest3241> ejecuto dpkg-reconfigure ligthdm
<Guest3241> y me sigue apareciendo la pantalla de kde al inicio
<dominuskernel> buenaventura: en este manual lo explica bien http://preguntaslinux.org/enjaular-usuarios-de-vsftp-t-5329.html
<Guest3241> desinstale kdm completamente pero no logro estavlecer ligthdm
<buenaventura> Guest3241: si haces un service lightdm start, no levanta?
<Guest3241> no tampoco
<buenaventura> qué te dice?
<buenaventura> da error?
<buenaventura> si te sigue apareciendo la pantalla de kdm, es que no has desinstalado kdm
<buenaventura> o que aún está en memoria
<buenaventura> dpkg --get-selections | grep kdm
<Guest3241> perdon
<Guest3241> si baajo kdm me dice como que no esta
<Guest3241> si levanto lightdm me dice start: Rejected send message, 1 matched rules; type="method_call", sender=":1.68" (uid=1000 pid=6266 comm="start lightdm ") interface="com.ubuntu.Upstart0_6.Job" member="Start" error name="(unset)" requested_reply="0" destination="com.ubuntu.Upstart" (uid=0 pid=1 comm="/sbin/init")
<init> ?
<buenaventura> reiniciaste la máquina?
<init> ah
<buenaventura> hiciste un service kdm stop?
<Guest3241> si
<Guest3241> unmonton de veces
<Guest3241> si, hice kdm stop
<Guest3241> es mas antes cuando ejecutava dpkg-reconfigure lightdm  me dava a elegir
<Guest3241> entre kdm y ligthdm
<Guest3241> ahora no me da a elegir nada
<buenaventura> tienes instalado lightdm?
<Guest3241> si
<Guest3241> recien cheque, aunque nunca lo habia desinstalado, je
<Guest3241> lo tengo instalado si
<buenaventura> probaste reinstalarlo?
<buenaventura> apt-get --reinstall install lightdm?
<Guest3241> no, pruebo reinstalarlo a ver que onda
<dominuskernel> Buenaventura: para páginas web con transferencias de archivos que servidor me aconsejas. Porque me comentaron que los servidores ftp ya no eran seguros y estaban obsoletos.
<Guest3241> mmm..me tira el mismo error cuando lo trato de levantar
<Guest3241> pero nose...reinicio para estar seguro
<Guest3241> aunque no creo que cambie nada
<buenaventura> dominuskernel: sftp es seguro
<dominuskernel> ok
<dominuskernel> pues ese va a ser mi próximo reto xd
<buenaventura> si usas ftp normal, asegúrate de que los usuarios que tienen acceso al ftp no puedan loguearse en el sistema
<dominuskernel> ok
<buenaventura> por ejemplo, cambiando su shell por /sbin/nologin
<dominuskernel> si usuarios vistuales
<buenaventura> el tráfico ftp suele estar sin cifrar y capturar las contraseñas y usuarios es algo trivial
<dominuskernel> los usuarios que cree
<dominuskernel> no pueden loguearse en el sistema
<buenaventura> está bien
<dominuskernel> lo intente y los tira el sistema
<buenaventura> así debe ser
<dominuskernel> xd
<buenaventura> también podrías instalar fail2ban para descartar ataques de fuerza bruta
<dominuskernel> ¿eso que es?
<dominuskernel> no he oido hablar de ello
<buenaventura> fail2ban es un daemon que controla los logs de los servicios que le configures
<buenaventura> y crea reglas de firewall para dropear las ips con comportamiento malicioso
<dominuskernel> amm ok
<buenaventura> es muy útil para proteger servicios como ftp
<buenaventura> o ssh
<dominuskernel> estudiare más del tema
<rodri> bueno
<rodri> sigo con kdm
<rodri> no lo puedo sacar
<buenaventura> entonces no lo has desinstalado!
<rodri> nose que sera
<buenaventura> < buenaventura> dpkg --get-selections | grep kdm
<rodri> si, lo desinstale
<rodri> es mas cuando ejecuto sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<rodri> me dice que el paquete no esta instalado
<buenaventura> quítalo con update-rc.d
<buenaventura> porque parece ser que aún tienes el script en /etc/init.d/
<rodri> ok
<rodri> perdona, pero como hago para quitarlo de update-rc.d?
<buenaventura> leyendo el man
<buenaventura> si quieres, primero mira que esté
<buenaventura> ls /etc/rc*.d/
<rodri> bueno
<rodri> no encontre ningun kdm ahi
<rodri> bueno, nose que hacer para volver a lightdm
<buenaventura> y en /etc/ini?.d/ no tienes kdm?
<rodri> no
<rodri> no hay ningun kdm
<rodri> pero si aparece lightdm
<rodri> a no ser que la pantalla de inicio de kubuntu no sea kdm
<arp-> bien
<arp-> buenas
<rodri> aunque no se....porque me aparecia como instalado kdm
<arp-> Le paso a alguien, que el Flash dejo de funcionar tras actualizar fieefox?
<buenaventura> arp-: tiene el .so donde debe tenerlo?
<rodri> aparte ejecuto dpkg-reconfigure lightdm  y  no me da la opcion de elejir antes podia elejir entre kdm tambien
<arp-> dejo de funcionar
<arp-> de golpe, tras un update de firefox
<arp-> ahora veo en los repositorios
<arp-> que tengo 2 plugin
<arp-> i flashplugin-installer
<arp-> i flashplugin-nonfree
<arp-> p adobe-flashplugin
<arp-> osea.. el ultimo no esta, pero no se si va o no..
<buenaventura> es el plugin de adobe
<buenaventura> instálalo
<arp-> y los otros entonces que son?
<buenaventura> de última lo sacas
<arp-> siempre usaba los otros..
<arp-> a ver..
<buenaventura> te fijaste que tenga el .so?
<arp-> no
<arp-> ahora me fijo
<buenaventura> creo que es en /usr/lib/firefox/plugins
<rodri> bueno, ninguna idea para sacar kdm?
<buenaventura> rodri: lo tienes instalado o no? Haz hecho el dpkg que te dije?
<buenaventura> y estás seguro de que es kdm lo que ves?
<buenaventura> ps ax | grep kdm
<rodri> no, no tengo instalado kdm
<rodri> hepa la salida de eso me da 11237 pts/0    S+     0:00 grep kdm
<buenaventura> entonces no está corriendo kdm
<rodri> ok
<buenaventura> ps ax | grep lightdm ?
<rodri> la salida de eso me da http://pastebin.com/TDkNYuWJ
<arp-> um
<buenaventura> entonces está corriendo el lightdm
<arp-> 11.2.202.243
<maestrolinux> hola a todos
<arp-> ese tengo ahora
<rodri> pero de pantalla de inicio tengo kdm :S
<buenaventura> a ver rodri, no es kdm, es lightdm!
<buenaventura> de dónde concluyes que es kdm?
<buenaventura> fíjate, seguramente tenga el greeter de kde
<rodri> porque se ve algo asi http://img.genbeta.com/2011/07/kdm.jpg
<buenaventura> y.. ?
<rodri> y con ligthdm se veia como viene por defecto
<rodri> perdon mi ignorancia
<rodri> pero entonces capas es cualquiera lo que estoy diciendo
<rodri> yo tenia la pantalla de inicio de ubuntu 12.04 esa la que viene por defecto
<rodri> instale kde
<maestrolinux> rodri si queres esa pantalla saca el kdm
<rodri> y siguiendo unos tutoriales kdm
<rodri> y ahora me aparece como kde la pantalla de inicio
<rodri> pienso que es kdm, no?
<maestrolinux> porque usa kdm
<maestrolinux> si
<rodri> desinstalo kdm
<rodri> y sigue apareciendo el inicio como kde
<maestrolinux> te molesta? porque lo queres sacar
<rodri> me gusta mas la otra
<rodri> y hace 2 horas que estoy con esto y no puede ser que no se valla
<maestrolinux> el kdm es solo el gestor de inicio
<maestrolinux> tenes que elejir 1
<maestrolinux> queres poner el original?
<rodri> ok
<maestrolinux> ahh ok
<maestrolinux> ya te ayudo
<rodri> yo quiero dejar la pantalla de inicio como la que viene por defectto en ubuntu 12.04
<maestrolinux> si .. y dejar kde?
<buenaventura> a ver, lo más probable es que estés viendo lightdm con el greeter de KDE
<buenaventura> es lógico
<rodri> ok
<buenaventura> de hecho, has visto con ps que lightdm es el que está corriendo
<buenaventura> y no hay ni rastro de kdm
<maestrolinux> ahh muy buena data buenaventura
<buenaventura> en todo caso, configura lightdm con el greeter de ubuntu y no de kubuntu
<rodri> ok, perdon mi ignorancia
<rodri> y como hago eso?
<buenaventura> en al config de lightdm
<buenaventura> bajo /etc/lightdm/
<buenaventura> en alguno de los ficheros
<maestrolinux> si en lightdm.conf
<maestrolinux> pone esto greeter-session=unity-greeter
<rodri> ajajjaa
<rodri> te amo
<rodri> decia lightdm-kde-greeter
<maestrolinux> je
<maestrolinux> claro el te amo fue para buenaventura
<maestrolinux> ;)
<rodri> eh, no te pongas celoso
<rodri> jajaja
<rodri> un gracias a todos, ja
<buenaventura> y qué esperabas maestrolinux
<buenaventura> jaja
<buenaventura> les dije que era el greeter
<rodri> bueno voy a reiniciar
<rodri> si esto anduvo no me van a ver molestar mas
<rodri> je, gracias de vuelta
<rodri> saludos
<maestrolinux> paso un dato sigamos el twitter hashtag #ubuntu_es para soporte es español de ubuntu
<maestrolinux> pregunta a todos .. alguno esta usando nvidia con los cuda activados???
<maestrolinux> bue estoy investigando para correr las aplicaciones usando los procesadores cuda de la nvidia si alguno se engancha en ayudar a testiar me avisa -- bye qudo QAP QRV para cualquier QTC QSO que NECESITEN
<AlexLikeRock> hola tengo unproblemilla, cunado inicio la pantalla como q se keda cargando GDM pero de ahi no pasa, ya le borre los folders de configuracion (.gconfig . gnome2 ,y otros 2 )pero ahun asi  continua
<AlexLikeRock> upps, losiento , ekiboke de canal
<AlexLikeRock> olvidenlo
<dominuskernel> venga gente no vemos
<dominuskernel> hasta luego
<jonsaco> saludos a  todos
<jonsaco> algunos de ustedes sabe de ubuntu
<jonsaco> tengo un problema  con putty y conexion telnet me podrian ayudar
<debsan> jonsaco, cuál es el problema ?
<jonsaco> la ventana no se maximisa
<jonsaco> es decir si se agranda pero el porgrama abierto por putty queda muy pequeño
<jonsaco> en un recuadro el resto queda negro
<jonsaco> en win solo se le da clic en una opcion y ya pero el putty de ubuntu no lo trae
<jonsaco> saben algo
<jonsaco> hola?
<jonsaco> alguien presente
<jonsaco> alguien sabe de  putty y ubuntu
<MrTulias> Buenas. En unetbootin, en la opción "select distribution" ¿debo poner la distribución que quiero instalar o la que estoy usando?
<jonsaco> hola
<init> MrTulias: instalar
<MrTulias> gracias
<jonsaco> quien sabe algo de putty y ubuntu
<maestrolinux> MrTulias: si tenes la imagen iso mejor asi no te la baja de internet
<maestrolinux> jonsaco: que queres saber
<jonsaco> te comento semaneja con win el putty para la conexion aun servidor local sin problemas pr cuestiones de laegalidad de esta pasando a linux con el diestro ubuntu
<maestrolinux> que usas del putty el ssh cliente
<jonsaco> la cuestion que con ubuntu el putty no muestra la ventana  en toda la pantalla solo muestra un cuarto de pantalla y muy pequeño   todo
<maestrolinux> no usamos putty en linux
<MrTulias> MaestroLinux, La tengo, la he puesto en su casilla, pero no sabía que poner en la casilla de ditibución :p
<maestrolinux> la consola ya tiene todos los clientes
<maestrolinux> MrTulias: si pones la iso no pongas nada
<maestrolinux> asi te pasa la iso al usb
<jonsaco> pero al intentar ingresar por terminal sale letras y cosas  que no tienen nada que ver con el aplicativo vcontable
<MrTulias> args. Ya está hecho
<maestrolinux> el putty lo usas para ssh?
<maestrolinux> o para que
<jonsaco> telnet
<maestrolinux> ok usa telnel desde la consola
<maestrolinux> telnet usuartio@ip
<maestrolinux> te pide el password y listo
<jonsaco> mira cuando pide login y contraselña todo bien pero cuando ingresa
<jonsaco> sale un monton de cosas  raras
<maestrolinux> a donde te conectas a una pc con win?
<jonsaco> pero requiero crear acesos directo para los usuarios fijos
<jonsaco> el servidor tiene sentos y samba
<maestrolinux> algo tenes mal aca pones telnet en consola y listo
<maestrolinux> porque no usas ssh
<maestrolinux> que es encriptado?
<jonsaco> la cosa es que con putty  puedo crear los diferente ingresos  para  cada uso contable
<maestrolinux> y puede transferir archivos
<jonsaco>  es simple el ingreso solo la ip el puerto el login y la clave no tiene ciencia
<jonsaco> pero el tamaño es el problema
<maestrolinux> que tamaño ?
<jonsaco> mira http://cdn.patazas.com/co/pictures/photos/000/070/110/vga_1d6a5a53e237fcffe685017f26dab9b6o.jpg
<jonsaco> asi se debe  ver toda la pantalla
<jonsaco> pero con putty solo tengo  un cuarto de pantalla
<jonsaco> no tiene la opcion de extener a toda la pantalla sabes algun forma
<maestrolinux> usa la consola
<maestrolinux> de linux
<maestrolinux> y creas un aceso directo en el escritorio
<jonsaco> como seria esa cuestion
<jonsaco> entro a terminal y'
<jonsaco> ?
<maestrolinux> pone telnet nombredeluser@ipdelserver
<maestrolinux> si no lo tenes instalado lo instalas
<maestrolinux> sudo apt-get install telnet
<jonsaco> ajam?
<jonsaco> y ya
<maestrolinux> si
<jonsaco> y luego escribo telnet 198.185.xxx 23 y ya?
<maestrolinux> pone asi telnet nombredeusuario@198.....
<maestrolinux> si ya logea y pide el pass
<jonsaco> entra por ip
<maestrolinux> si claro
<maestrolinux> la forma que pusiste vos es de win
<maestrolinux> en linux usas distinto telnet root@192.168.01
<maestrolinux> algo asi
<jonsaco> es decir esta es la ip 192.168.1.50
<jonsaco> seria telnet root@192.168.1.50
<maestrolinux> si remplaza root por el usuario a logearce
<jonsaco> mmm ya es decir el login que pide el servidor
<maestrolinux> claro
<jonsaco> despues pedira la clave
<maestrolinux> ponela
<jonsaco> como?
<maestrolinux> vos queres que no pida nada que entre directo
<jonsaco> si
<maestrolinux> ahh para
<maestrolinux> no tengo telnet para probar pero pone en consola --> man telnet para que te de la ayuda
<jonsaco> ok gracias
<maestrolinux> puede que sea asi telnet usuario:clave@ipdelserver
<jonsaco> ok
<m0rf3o> No puedo copiar archivos a mi usb dice "acceso denegado: no se puede escribir",
<m0rf3o> reviso los permisos: drwx------ 7 root root 4096 dic 31  1969 CBFC-D97D
<m0rf3o> Trato de cambiarlos con sudo chmod 777 y nada :/
<maestrolinux> no porque es de root
<m0rf3o> maestrolinux: pero con sudo?
<maestrolinux> por mas que tenga 777 es de root
<maestrolinux> con sudo si
<m0rf3o> como evito que mi maquina monte la usb con usuario sudo?
<m0rf3o> Trate de copiar el archivo con sudo delfin y nada
<maestrolinux> no tendria que montarlo como root
<maestrolinux> esta en ubuntu?
<m0rf3o> kubuntu 12.04
<maestrolinux> poray algo del kde tendrias que preguntar en #kubuntu-es
<m0rf3o> Es primera vez que me ocurre, intentare copiar desde consola y luego veo como soluciono
<maestrolinux> m0rf3o: mira http://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=225&t=106720
<AlexLikeRock> m0rf3o podiblrmrnte lo monto otro usuario primero, por eso no puedes acceder a el
<m0rf3o> AlexLikeRock:  Pero lo desmonto y lo vuelvo a montar, siempre pasa lo mismo, maestrolinux: revisando..
<AlexLikeRock> desconectalo fisicamente y buelbelo aconetar en otro puerto USB
<AlexLikeRock> eso tambien apsa  cuando hay falso contacto y no hay buena comunicacion
<AlexLikeRock> tu puerto de la compu esta desgastado o tu memoria USB
<AlexLikeRock> eso me pasa muy amenudo con unas makinas viejas q tengo jajaj
<maestrolinux> puede que sea que no este en el grupo correcto
<AlexLikeRock> pero , si se supone q se automonta en el usuario con la GUI actualmente abierta
<AlexLikeRock> eso incluye tambien su grupo
<maestrolinux> se suponen muchas cosas
<AlexLikeRock> mmm....  pues si
<AlexLikeRock> teneis razon
<m0rf3o> AlexLikeRock: ya lo habia hecho y me pasaba lo mismo, hice el copiado desde consola con sudo y en teoria funciono, pero como no lo podia ver, quite y volvi a poner la usb y ahora si me deja copiar y todo, esta vaina esta medio loca :(
<m0rf3o> maestrolinux: el usuario con el que me logie es el usuario que instalo el sistema
<m0rf3o> Se supone, siempre me ha funcionado asi, ademas no he iniciado seciones en tty
<m0rf3o> Ya di la usb a quien necesitaba darsela, y al final se fue bien, luego vere sino da problemas
<m0rf3o> Gracias amigos!
<maestrolinux> netia ntfs??
<maestrolinux> o fat32
<AlexLikeRock> como lo solucionastE ?
<maestrolinux> copio con sudo ;)
<AlexLikeRock> ok (y)
<maestrolinux> bue sigo trabajando!!
<m0rf3o> AlexLikeRock: maestrolinux: pero la siguiente vez que la conecto me corrio bien de nuevo sin contratiempos
<sk_ryan007> holas compañeros...
<sk_ryan007> alguien q de una asesoria con un error al instalar linphone 3.5.2
<guampa> !alguien sk_ryan007
<kubot> sk_ryan007: La mayoría de las preguntas que se hacen en #Ubuntu-es comienzan con "Alguien usa/hace...". ¿Porqué no hacer la próxima pregunta (la real) y descubrirlo? Mira también !detalles, !bp y !encuesta
<sk_ryan007> guampa, tengo el siguiente error al tratar de instalar configure: error: Your intltool is too old.  You need intltool 0.40 or later.
<guampa> que version de ubuntu usas?
<sk_ryan007> 12.04 lts
<xangua> sk_ryan007: o puedes instalarlo desde los repositorios
<sk_ryan007> pero creo q desde los repos no es la version mas actualizada... instale desde el softcenter y me bajo una version vieja q me da errores cuando me entran la llamadas...
<guampa> que version tenes instalada desde los repos?
<sk_ryan007> bueno desde los repos no instaler.. instale del sofcenter de ubuntu
<sk_ryan007> bajo la version 3.2
<sk_ryan007> sabes cual es la version desde de los repos?
<guampa> el soft center instala desde los repos
<guampa> abri una terminal e instalalo con apt-get
<guampa> sudo apt-get install --reinstall intltool
<sk_ryan007> cuando hablaba del soft center, me referia al linphone...
<sk_ryan007> lo baje del sitio, la version mas actualizada pero el metapaqute esta tar.gz y al hacer la instalacion por konsola me da ese error: configure: error: Your intltool is too old.  You need intltool 0.40 or later.
<guampa> ok, a ver si podemos poner un poco de orden en tu consulta
<guampa> abri una terminal e instalalo con apt-get
<guampa> sudo apt-get install --reinstall intltool
<sk_ryan007> ok...
<sk_ryan007> procesando guampa....
<sk_ryan007> intltool 0.50.2-2
<sk_ryan007> creo q se actualizo? y ahora q sigue compañero?
<guampa> tendrias que ver si el linphone anda, ya que pedia una version actualizada de libtool superior a 0.40
<guampa> s/lib/intl/
<sk_ryan007> entonces ahora intento instalar el metapaquete tar.gz  con la version mas actualizada del linphone....
<guampa> mira, yo te diria que instales desde los repos siempre
<sk_ryan007> entiendo,... pero esa version esta mala, da errores.. cuando me entran las llamadas se cae la aplicacion!!
<sk_ryan007> o si sabes de algun otro sof para controlar llamadas por SIP, que sea mejor q linphone?
<guampa> te fijaste si no hay un ppa?
<guampa> si vas a instalar desde fuentes de terceros tal vez sea preferible un PPA antes que desde codigo fuente
<sk_ryan007> de linphone? si eso no me he fijado...
<sk_ryan007> entiendoo...bueno tienes alguna sugerencia de soft que se maneje como explicar guamap?
<guampa> en un buscador pone linphone ppa
<sk_ryan007> si existe... https://launchpad.net/~felix.lechner/+archive/linphone-ppa
<guampa> no, hace un par de años use unos cuantos softphone y algunos andaban muy bien pero olvide cuales eran
<guampa> este parece mas oficial
<sk_ryan007> linphone te parece mejor q sotfphone y los demas q usaste?
<guampa> https://launchpad.net/~linphone/+archive/release
<guampa> "Linphone Team PPA"
<sk_ryan007> si tenes razon... se ve mas oficial ese ppa...
<sk_ryan007> ahora como hago para instalarlo y qde bien?
<sk_ryan007> la verdad soy algo nuevo en linux... tengo la idea y el fundamento, pero si te agradeceria el apoyo...!
<guampa> sk_ryan007, para agregar el PPA: sudo apt-add-repository ppa:linphone/release
<guampa> eso agrega el canal de software de ese PPA a tus canales de software
<sk_ryan007> correcto... eso lo tengo claro amigo, la instalacion de la aplicacioN? la hago con el paquete q baje? o q hago?
<guampa> la instalacion de la aplicacion la haces con apt-get
<guampa> sudo apt-get install --reinstall linphone
<guampa> sk_ryan007: espera
<guampa> disculpa antes de instalar tenes que actualizar tu base de paquetes
<guampa> sudo apt-get update
<guampa> y luego si le das al otro comando
<sk_ryan007> ok adiciono el ppa
<sk_ryan007> actualizo y luego instalo guampa? asi?
<guampa> 1) agregar el origen (apt-add-repository), 2) actualizar base de paquetes (apt-get update), 3) instalar el paquete (apt-get install)
<sk_ryan007> copiado 10.4... procedo haber q tal
<guampa> dele nomas
<sk_ryan007> guampa una duda.. xq primero el upda y luego el install? si aun no tengo instalado el linphone?
<sk_ryan007> curiosidad nomas?
<sk_ryan007> ahorita ejecute el upda... y detecto paquetes para actualziar
<guampa> el paso 1 solo agrega una entrada mas en tus origenes de software, pero el paso 2 es necesario previo a instalar, el paso 2 lo que hace es listar todos los paquetes disponibles en todos los origenes y actualizar tu base de datos de paquetes
<sk_ryan007> ok
<guampa> si solo hicieras paso 1 y luego 3, no tendrias actualizada tu base de paquetes con los que estan disponibles en el PPA
<sk_ryan007> pero si despues de eso ejecuto el update?
<guampa> el instalar desde el sistema de paquetes te instala automaticamente los otros paquetes y versiones necesarias para que ande, por ejemplo intltool se instala automaticamente y luego linphone no se queja
<sk_ryan007> no se actualizan?
<guampa> por eso es recomendable antes que instalar desde codigo fuente, ademas de que tambien dispones de actualizaciones automaticas
<sk_ryan007> ahora q ejecuto apt-get install --reinstall me esta dando un error
<guampa> que error?
<guampa> sk_ryan007 pero si despues de eso ejecuto el update? <-- no, la palabra "update" te confunde, no es "update de los paquetes", sino "update de la BASE de paquetes"
<sk_ryan007> mira lo q me sale ahora,,, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1271790/
<guampa> lo que actualiza todos los paquetes es apt-get upgrade
<guampa> aver
<mimecar> ese repositorio es para tu versión de ubuntu sk_ryan007 ?
<sk_ryan007> mimecar.. era para ver si con eso tenia una version mas estable de linphone.. ya q la q instalo desde el softcenter 3.2 me da muchos errores y navengo vi en el sitio de linphone q tiene la version 3.5
<mimecar> ¿qué versión de ubuntu usas?
<sk_ryan007> 12.04
<sk_ryan007> lts
<guampa> si el repo tiene para 12.04
<guampa> https://launchpad.net/~linphone/+archive/release?field.series_filter=precise
<mimecar> sk_ryan007: ¿tienes el sistema actualizado?
<guampa> sk_ryan007: proba sin --reinstall
<sk_ryan007> creo q sip.. siempre lo checo....
<sk_ryan007> guampa.. da el mismo error
<viperhoot> Pregunta: en Ubuntu 12.04 la velocidad del mouse la siento muy rápida, ya intenté desde las configuraciones bajando la velocidad y sensibilidad al mínimo, pero aún siento demasiado rápido el movimiento, hay otra manera de reducirlo ?
<sk_ryan007> os siguientes paquetes tienen dependencias incumplidas:  linphone-plugin-g729 : Depende: libbcg729-0 pero no va a instalarse
<mimecar> viperhoot: configura el ratón
<mimecar> sk_ryan007: en ese caso, mala suerte , no lo podrás instalar
<sk_ryan007> como'?
<guampa> sk_ryan007: aparentemente no han armado bien ese PPA
<guampa> no veo ese paquete en ninguna version de ubuntu, pero lo listan como requisito
<viperhoot> mimecar: la pregunta es cómo?
<sk_ryan007> hay algun xq? si antes lo tenia instalado.. solo q lo desinstale para instalar la version esa q descargue del sitio de linphone
<mimecar> sk_ryan007: antes instalastes una versión "antigua"
<guampa> es lo que te digo
<mimecar> viperhoot: en el panel de control de gnome
<guampa> sk_ryan007: la version que tenias antes no tenia esa dependencia, la que esta en el PPA si la tiene, pero no la proveen
<viperhoot> mimecar: por eso digo que ya intenté desde allí bajando los valores al mínimo, pero a pesar de ello sigue estando demasiado rápido, sabes si hay alguna manera de reducirlo que no sea desde las configuraciones? quizá modificando algún valor en algún archivo o algo.
<sk_ryan007> ok.. guampa
<sk_ryan007> creo q lo corregi sudo apt-get -f upgrade....
<sk_ryan007> me bajo la dependencia q no tenia,,,!
<guampa> creo que el paquete es  msbcg729
<guampa> bien :)
<mimecar> sk_ryan007: no te estas descargando paquetes a mano verdad?
<sk_ryan007> habia bajando un paquete de instalacion tar.gz del sitio oficial de linphone
<mimecar> sk_ryan007: esa no es forma de trabajar con linux
<sk_ryan007> soy nuevo en el mundo linux.. estoy en el proceso...
<sk_ryan007> guampa me comento lo mismo.. pero no lo llegue a instalar... esa era mi intencion!
<sk_ryan007> suerte q no lo hice
<guampa> el instalar desde codigo fuente es como ultimo-ultimo recurso, hasta que sepas exactamente porque lo haces asi
<guampa> y la mayoria de las veces, no lo sabes
<sk_ryan007> lo tengo instalado ya.. graxx por el apoyo
<sk_ryan007> pero igual no me funciona bien... puedo realizar llamadas en mi red sip, pero cuando me llaman no me entran las llamadas
<guampa> sk_ryan007: eso puede tener que ver con configuraciones, o el estado de las redes, igualmente te aconsejo que pruebes unos cuantos clientes as ives cual te va mejor
<sk_ryan007> tienes alguna recomendacion guampa?
<guampa> como te comente antes, no. instale algo de 5-10 clientes y encontre unos 3 o 4 que me parecieron muy buenos
<guampa> funcionaron bien para hacer y recibir llamadas
<sk_ryan007> esos 4 cuales eran?
<guampa> no lo recuerdo amigo :)
<guampa> sino te las digo
<guampa> aver
<guampa> dejame ver si en la notebook estan, puede que en el 10.10 viejo que tengo ahi puedan estar
<sk_ryan007> ok, por favor te agradeceria,... xq instalar varios el prob lema para mi es luego querer desinstalarlos.. a veces tocan dependecias y me crean problemas
<guampa> sk_ryan007: no, solo tengo el linphone y ekiga
<guampa> no han quedado los que probe
<viperhoot> Pregunta: Alguien tiene ubuntu en inglés aquí? Cómo está escrita la opción de Aplicaciones al inicio, esa que se encuentra en la tuerca en la parte superior derecha?
<viperhoot> alguien ?
<buenaventura> viperhoot: http://www.ubuntu.com/tour/en/
<mimecar> por qué lo tienes en ingles?
<viperhoot> no lo tengo, sólo necesito saber cómo está escrita la línea en inglés
<sk_ryan007> guampa estoy testando el Qutecom
<sk_ryan007> las verdad esta muy bueno y no me da error cuando me entran las llamadas.. compañero!
<guampa> creo que ese era uno si jaja
<guampa> bueno me alegro que lo hayas encontrado :)
<ELETRONICO_HW> Buenas noches señores
<ELETRONICO_HW> Me pueden orientar con 1 ecualizador de sonido? rock,pop, etc...
<guampa> ELETRONICO_HW: un ecualizador global para todo el sistema?
<ELETRONICO_HW> si
<ELETRONICO_HW> considero q tengo buenos parlantes
<techno_x64> buenos parlantes un subwoofer o algo ?
<guampa> hay uno que es para pulseaudio, y si usas jackd ahi dispones de unos cuantos
<ELETRONICO_HW> alk parecer dice q tengo pulse audio pero no lo encuentro
<ELETRONICO_HW> kiero reproducir de youtube, si es subwooofer
<techno_x64> subwoofer 2.1 5.1 7.1?
<ELETRONICO_HW> 1 caja grande de bajo y 2 parlantes chikititos
<techno_x64> osea 2.1
<ELETRONICO_HW> si
<techno_x64> priemro q todo si vaz a reproducir musica desde youtube no conseguiras buena calidad
<ELETRONICO_HW> Logitech Z4
<ELETRONICO_HW> ok
<techno_x64> yo tengo un logitech de 5.1 :)
<ELETRONICO_HW> =)
<ELETRONICO_HW> como puedo mejorar la calidad de sonido?
<techno_x64> si quieres conseguir beuna calidad
<techno_x64> pues
<ELETRONICO_HW> ecualizar
<techno_x64> bajando musica losless
<techno_x64> ecualizar no tieen q ver nada hay
<ELETRONICO_HW> aah
<techno_x64> tienes dos opciones
<ELETRONICO_HW> cuales?
<techno_x64> una bajar musica formato flac cada cancion te pesara 40mb pero la calidad obvio es excelente
<techno_x64> o dos
<techno_x64> bajar mp3 de 320kbps q llegan a sonar casi q bien
<techno_x64> y esos mp3 llegarian a pesar entre 10 y 15mb y suenan bien
<ELETRONICO_HW> o.0
#ubuntu-es 2012-10-11
<Souchiro> hasta mañana
<dominuskernel> hola a todos
<julian> hola gente. El centro de soft no me permite instalar cosas ya que el boton de instalar aparece como desactivado
<julian> hola gente. El centro de soft no me permite instalar cosas ya que el boton de instalar aparece como desactivado
<julian> hola gente. El centro de soft no me permite instalar cosas ya que el boton de instalar aparece como desactivado
<buenaventura> julian: tienes permisos de administrador?
<julian> nunca tuve problemas, desde hace unos dias no puedo cargar nada
<buenaventura> probaste lanzarlo desde una terminal?
<GridCube> julian, en una terminal ejecuta sudo apt-get autoclean
<julian> si, y hace o mismo
<julian> lo hice GridCube, luego que?
<GridCube> deberia funcionar
<julian> en el boton de instalar, aparece como deshabilitado
<julian> el de desinstalar no
<GridCube> mmhm
<GridCube> ya veo
<GridCube> como te estas conectando a la internet?
<julian> eso te iba a comentas, via wvdial
<GridCube> mmmhm si
<GridCube> dejame averiguar un poco
<julian> bueno
<buenaventura> julian: qué mensajes te da en la terminal cuando lo ejecutas desde allí?
<buenaventura> has probado ejecutarlo con gksudo?
<GridCube> julian, desde una terminal ejecuta sudo apt-get update
<GridCube> ok ok
<GridCube> ya encontre
<GridCube> ok julian http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2065003
<GridCube> fijate el post 7
<GridCube> deberia serte de utilidad
<julian> gridcube, estaba fuera de casa, ahi estoy haciendo el update
<julian> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1273229/
<GridCube> julian, eso esta bien
<julian> pero me sigue funcionando igual
<GridCube> julian, leiste los pasos en el post que te dije?
<GridCube> el post 7 de http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2065003
<julian> se me habia desconectado
<julian> ahora me fijo
<julian> vos decis que mande esas sentencias en el terminal?
<GridCube> julian, aparentemente es la mejor solucion
<GridCube> este es un problema reciente
<julian> si
<GridCube> julian, antes de eso
<GridCube> que pasa si ejecutas gksu ubuntu-software-center ?
<buenaventura> GridCube: es ubuntu, debería usar gksudo
<julian> ahora estoy haciendo el update
<GridCube> buenaventura, gksu es gksudo
<buenaventura> no
<GridCube> si
<julian> no se peleen.
<GridCube> es solo aplicable a una entidad ejecutable
<buenaventura> sí ?
<GridCube> si
<buenaventura> mirá vos, es un symlink
<GridCube> da lo mismo cual uses
<buenaventura> ls -l `which gksudo`
<julian> grid cube, Soy un pavo, me conecte por networkmanager y lo habilito
<julian> el tema era que me conectaba por wvdial porque network manager me estaba trayendo incovenientes
<GridCube> julian, ajá
<GridCube> ya veo
<GridCube> julian, podes hace un bug report sobre eso?
<GridCube> tenes una cuenta en launchpad?
<julian> no, no tengo
<GridCube> si queres podes hacerte una rapido y reportar el bug diciendo que si no estas conectado a traves del network manager el usc no funciona.
<buenaventura> GridCube: sería bueno tener más detalles, como info de debug y otras cosas
<buenaventura> habría que ver si network-manager estaba corriendo o no
<buenaventura> si estaba activo el nm-applet
<GridCube> buenaventura, cuando ejecuta ubuntu-bug ubuntu-software-center junta todo eso
<buenaventura> ok
<buenaventura> yo digo para no levantar un reporte de bug con poca info, eso no aporta mucho
<GridCube> aunque de echo ya debe haber alguno
<julian> GridCube, ahora en este momento tengo que atender a mi beba, en otro momento lo hare y te pedire asistencia si eso es posible
<GridCube> :)
<DAntes> buenos dias por aca
<GridCube> buenas
<DAntes> estoy descargando el repo de medibuntu para lucid
<DAntes> pero me esta dando este problema
<DAntes> Arches: i386
<DAntes> Dists: lucid,lucid-staging
<DAntes> Sections: free,non-free
<DAntes> Pdiff mode: none
<DAntes> Will clean up AFTER mirroring.
<m0rf3o> como hacer un downdate para firefox?, es que lo actualice pero ya vi que tiene problemas de seguridad
<guampa> m0rf3o: abri una terminal y pone apt-cache madison firefox
<guampa> te va a tirar las versiones disponibles de firefox
<m0rf3o> guampa: lo hice, y me mostro 6 lineas, ahora que hago?
<guampa> anotas cual version queres, y pones sudo apt-get install firefox=<version>
<guampa> eso te va a instalar la version que quieras
<m0rf3o> Una linea dice asi:
<m0rf3o> firefox | 16.0+build1-0ubuntu0.12.04.1 | http://sv.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise-updates/main Sources
<m0rf3o> Eso quiere decir version 16?
<GridCube> sep
<m0rf3o> Porque si ese es el caso solo tengo 16 y 11 :(
<GridCube> de esperar
<m0rf3o> Pero regresar a la 11 es bajar mucho, ustedes no actualizaron la version 16?
<GridCube> yo estoy en 16
<GridCube> desde hace un monton
<GridCube> como 3 meses
<m0rf3o> GridCube: ya sabes del problema de seguridad con el que se encontraron?, mozilla recomienda bajar a la 15, asi lo dejaras?
<GridCube> sep
<GridCube> si fuera tan importante la gente de ubuntu haria el downgrade en el updatemanager
<m0rf3o> GridCube: mmm entonces mejor lo dejo en la 16
<GridCube> a mi no me paso nada
<GridCube> eso no significa que no pueda pasarte algo
<m0rf3o> Si, pero necesito la version mas resiente de firefox, por mi trabajo, asi lo dejare
<GridCube> m0rf3o, podes usar el canal next de mozilla e instalar ff17
<GridCube> o el canal aurora y usar ff 18, pero es super inestable
<m0rf3o> GridCube: como uso otro canal?
<m0rf3o> Y a que te refieres con canal?
<GridCube> ppa
<guampa> en el ppa no tendran el 15 tambien?
<GridCube> lo estoy actualizando, creo que me va a pasar a 17
<GridCube> https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/firefox-next
<GridCube> sep 17
<GridCube> incluso hay versiones 16 actualizadas hace 2 dias
<GridCube> m0rf3o, firefox para linux fue parcheado enseguida segun la gente de mozilla
<GridCube> el downgrade es necesario para los usuarios de vindous
<m0rf3o> GridCube: :D, entonces me tranquilizo, oye pero que no es peligroso agregar ppa externos?
<GridCube> depende quien los haga, este ppa esta echo por el mozilla team
<GridCube> si confias en mozilla pues
<guampa> m0rf3o: depende cuales, siempre trata de verificar quienes los administran
<GridCube> >A security fix will be available in the next few hours. (It already was built, but it’s still making its way through the mirrors and distribution channels) I suppose Ubuntu will pick it up immediately as they have in the past.
<m0rf3o> guampa: GridCubeok entonces me tranquilizo, y ya aprendi algo nuevo de los ppa
<m0rf3o> Se los agradezco amigos, me han tranquilizado mucho
<Mcklaren> buenas
<Ignacio> ALguien tiene idea de porque esta tan lento la iso de Kubuntu?
<Ignacio> Osea.
<Ignacio> El servidor?
<buenaventura> usa axel
<buenaventura> o torrents
<Ignacio> Uso torrents..
<buenaventura> entonces qué tendría que ver el servidor.. ?
<buenaventura> el protocolo bittorrent es descentralizado
<Ignacio> Anda lentisimo el día de hoy.
<buenaventura> debe ser tu isp
<buenaventura> o hay pocos seeds
<Ignacio> ._.
<slot2> Hola, ¿podrian decirme como hacer funcionar fotoprix en ubuntu? , con wine no funciona ayundenme por favor  http://www.fotoprix.com/fotolibro_album_fotos_digital/descargar_software
<buenaventura> !wine | slot2
<kubot> slot2: Wine es una capa de compatibilidad para ejecutar programas de Windows en GNU/Linux | Para Instalar y configurar Wine en Ubuntu puedes ver en http://doc.ubuntu-es.org/Wine | Para saber si un programa funciona con Wine mira en !appdb http://appdb.winehq.org | Sitio Oficial: http://www.winehq.com/ (Inglés)
<slot2> ok pero yo quiero que me digan como hacer funcionar fotoprix en ubuntu
<guampa> slot2: si no funciona en wine entonces no vas a poder usarlo, es un programa de windows. No de ubuntu
<slot2> entonces con ubuntu hemos topado ?
<Tempelton> Hola
<Rcart> hola o/
<maestrolinux> para los interezados aca hay una muestra grafica de ubuntu usando los procesadores cuda de la nvidia .. estoy esperimentando un poco con glxgear llega a 15.000 fps
<maestrolinux> http://twitpic.com/b38dfv aca dejo el link
<Exio4> maestrolinux: para que sirve eso?
<Exio4> glxgears solo sirve para saber si tenes aceleracion, no para 'ver el rendimiento'
<maestrolinux> sirve para aprovechar los procesadores de la placa de video
<Exio4> para empezar, son operaciones "muy basicas" en el tema grafico, no es renderizar algo realmente pesado
 * guampa recuerda los factos !spam y !ot
<Exio4> !otyspam
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'otyspam'.
<Exio4> :<
<maestrolinux> si eso es un render con movimiento
<maestrolinux> yo hice una foto .. el tema es usar los GPU para procesar
<maestrolinux> mi nvidia tiene 96 gpu
<guampa> pueden pasar a #ubuntu-es-cafe
<Exio4> yo tambien saco fotos con mi camara
<maestrolinux> Exio4: sabes del tema un monton sos un groso
<Exio4> si, soy re pro yo
#ubuntu-es 2012-10-12
<ids> Hola
<danes> buen dia, como puedo montar una particion ntfs que esta en raid 1?
<t0ken_> no puedo cargar un tema shell 12.04
<atl> En ubuntu 10.04 recuerdo que se podia cambiar el color de sombreado , se puede en 12.04?
<ids> Hola mi problema es que mi computadora no inicia la sesion grafica se estanca en la parte donde te pone algunos mensajes en pantalla. Estuve investigando un poco y al parcer podria ser algun problema con X pero no estoy seguro. Intento iniciar X con startx y automaticamente se cierra. Aqui lo que se queda en pantalla y lo que aparece despues de intentar iniciar X >>> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1274119/plain/
<cousteau> ¿hacía falta lo de /plain/?  me ha pedido loguearme...
<cousteau> (creí que ya lo estaba, pero no)
<ids> lo de plain? no creo pero mejor puse el url como venia
<fzeta> ids: http://paste.ubuntu.com
<cousteau> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1274119/ este no pide loguearse.  Es sólo al darle a "Download as text"
<cousteau> (cosa que dicho sea de paso me parece fatal)
<ids> Si lo que pasa es que tenia seleccionado el boton de download y asi mire el url
<seledec> hola
<ids> ¿Alguna idea de cual es la raiz del problema?
<ids> Deberia reinstalar el SO, talvez?
 * ids ( ¿Estaran ocupados? )
<Monkey_> o/
<chilicuil> \o Monkey_
<Monkey_> alguien vivo! :D
<chilicuil> o.o
<Monkey_> al parecer nadie tiene problemas :D
<Monkey_> guardaré mis energias para la proxima :P
<unrar> ¡Buenas!
<onicev> Hola
<onicev> Veo los videos de youtube y de vlc con las personas en "azul pitufo". He probado al menos tres soluciones de las que hay en Google y el asunto no se arregla. ¿Puede alguien echarme una mano a ver que estoy haciendo mal?
<onicev> Bueno, de momento veo que no hay solucion. Lo intentaré en otro momento. Gracias por nada. Un saludo.
<onicev> Bye
<meinhof> que poca paciencia :)
<MrTulias> Buenas. ¿Se puede renombrar un dispositivo? (quiero que /dev/sdb pase a ser /media/cdrom)
<buenaventura> MrTulias: no
<buenaventura> los dispositivos, además, van a estar siempre bajo /dev/
<buenaventura> es parte del FHS
<MrTulias> Lástima. Gracias
<buenaventura> qué necesitás hacer?
<GridCube> MrTulias, el punto de montaje puede ser el que vos quieras
<GridCube> incluso /media/cdrom
<MrTulias> Intento instalar debian desde usb y se me bloquea pidiendo que inserte /medis/cdrom
<GridCube> pero si queres puede ser /pepito/jolin
<GridCube> MrTulias, eso es un problema de la forma que hiciste el usb
<GridCube> pregunta en #debian como solucionarlo
<MrTulias> uf. He probado con multisystem, unetbootin, creador de discos de arranque, dd if=... of=/dev/usb, no hay manera
<GridCube> MrTulias, tu iso esta bien?
<MrTulias> eso creo
<GridCube> compara su md5
<MrTulias> ¿como?
<GridCube> !md5
<kubot> Para verificar la ISO de Ubuntu, visita http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM, sigue las instrucciones y compara el código con https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<MrTulias> Sí que está bien. No me arranca nada de lo que he probado
<buenaventura> MrTulias: ve al canal de debian
<MrTulias> ok
<casamercedes> hola ventanas emergentes al pormayor en firefox
<casamercedes> ubuntu12 actualizado
<casamercedes> 12.04
<guampa> eso es una consulta?
<juan22arg_solar7> hola
<juan22arg_solar7> alguno instalo alguna vez man small linux?
<GridCube> !hola
<kubot> ¡Hola! Bienvenido/a a #Ubuntu-es :D
<GridCube> juan22arg_solar7, esa no es una pregunta para este canal
<GridCube> por favor pasa por #ubuntu-es-cafe
<juan22arg_solar7> ok gracias
<chilicuil> buenos dias o/
<idroj07> Por temas de la universidad  necesito usar MS office 2010.. es algo importante.. El problema es que cuando lo intento instalar desde wine o playonlinux me da errores. En el caso de wine un error en la instalación que creo que es porque tengo el OS de 64bit pero al mirar un tuto. y instalar las librerias dotnet20 y msxml 6.0  sigue dando error y en play on linux igual. Alguien me puede decir como instalar Office2010 en mi pc? Lo neces
<idroj07> ito de verdad :P gracias
<mimecar> crea una máquina virtual
<GridCube> idroj07, leiste las instruccines en appdb?
<GridCube> son bastante detalladas y dicen que funciona bien
<idroj07> appdb? que es?
<GridCube> de wine
<idroj07> a pues no lo lei
<GridCube> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=31
<GridCube> fijate que tiene una entrada separada para word excel powerpoint etc
<techno_x64> por q no instalas el 2007?
<GridCube> la version 64 bits no va a funcionar eso si
<GridCube> tenes que usar la de 32
<GridCube> no importa si tu sistema es de 64
<idroj07> uf creo que sera mas sencillo lo de la maquina virtual
<techno_x64> idroj07 tenes el 2007 ?
<techno_x64> instala el office 2007
<idroj07> me cuesta instalar office 2007 desde playonlinux tambien. voy a probar virtualbox
<techno_x64> idroj07
<techno_x64> en mi cnaal de youtube muestro como instaalr office 2007
<techno_x64> hay tenes si te interesa
<techno_x64> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zNUCFiCEDb8&list=UU027QhGLSuNi-9PkD0Vu2wQ&index=9&feature=plcp
<GridCube> idroj07, si usas la version de 64b no vas a poder, de la otra forma dicen que anda bien
<Bubastis> buenas
<techno_x64> buenas
<Bubastis> alguien ha configurado algun cluster mysql?
<chilicuil> nop Bubastis =(
<chilicuil> tal vez en #ubuntu-server alguien lo haya hecho
<Bubastis> ire a ver
<juan_> Hola
<juan_> Como puedo solucionar el problema de que las personas se vean de color azul pitufo en los videos de YOutube y en el VLC? He probado al menos tres soluciones de las que he encontrado en Google y no lo he logrado resolver. ¿Que se me escapa?
<juan_> Ya veo que tendre que esperar algun tiempo mas. Un saludo
<juan_> Bye
<remaster> Hola quiero diseñar UI's de Android pero el app que recomiendan llamada Pencil no se ejecuta en mi ubuntu que puedo hacer?
<ignacio_> holaa
<ignacio_> necesito ayuda
<ignacio_> algien me puede ayudar?
<techno_x64> que te pasa ignacio_
<ignacio_> trate de instalar compiz pero no me funciono asique lo desintale pero luego...
<arielsanflo> hola buen dia
<ignacio_> luego el pc me andaba mal lo sentia como inestable
<arielsanflo> como instalar skype 4.0 en ubuntu
<ignacio_> pase el limpiador del ubuntu tweak y se quedo trabado
<arielsanflo> por favor me ayudan
<ignacio_> luego reinicie el pc
<ignacio_> y ya no estaba instalado el ubuntu tweak
<ignacio_> haora cada ves que lo instalo despues de reiniciar ya no esta
<ignacio_> aparte de que haora me cuesta un monto entrar a internet
<ignacio_> me anda como un winbugs con virus
<techno_x64> ignacion q entorno teens unity?
<ignacio_> xubuntu xfce
<techno_x64> instalastes compiz y te funciono?
<techno_x64> arielsanflo tenes sistema de 32 o 64 bits?
<arielsanflo> de 64
<arielsanflo> ha y no puedo abrir el navegador me sale esxto
<arielsanflo> Firefox is already running, but is not responding. To open a new window, you must first close the existing Firefox process, or restart your system.
<ignacio_> no, no me funciono estuve un rato tratando de aselro funionar pero me rendi ya no quiero instalarlo pero haora el sistema me quedo super inestable
<arielsanflo> y si lo instalas en modo de recuperacion
<arielsanflo> ignacio
<techno_x64> arielsanflo aqui esta tu descarga de skype 64 bits
<techno_x64> http://www.skype.com/intl/es/get-skype/on-your-computer/linux/downloading.ubuntu64
<techno_x64> link directo
<techno_x64> solo le das doble clic en ubutnu e instala listo
<arielsanflo> muchas gracias
<techno_x64> ignacio_
<arielsanflo> el problea es que no me habre el navegador
<techno_x64> no et abre el navegador ya reiniciastes el sistema?
<arielsanflo> Firefox is already running, but is not responding. To open a new window, you must first close the existing Firefox process, or restart your system
<ignacio_> si ya no quiero el compiz quiero saver porque me quedo asi de inestable o a que se deve
<ignacio_> ariel
<techno_x64> ignacio priemro q todo tenes tarjeta aceleradora q te corra el compiz?
<ignacio_> eso pasa porque abres el firefox 1 seg despues de cerrarlo trata ver si lo tienes abierto en otra area de trabajo o mata el porceso sino reinicia el pc
<ignacio_> si
<dylan66> killall firefox
<techno_x64> ok instalastes el controlador ?
<ignacio_> obvio
<ignacio_> controlador nvidia 96
<techno_x64> 96 es muy viejo
<ignacio_> instale el de la pag oficial
<ignacio_> yase....
<techno_x64> por q no instalas el de los repos
<techno_x64> el current
<techno_x64> q paso ignacio?? ya sabes q? ajaja
<ignacio_> ?
<ignacio_> tengo uan nvidia geforce 2
<techno_x64> q modelo es?
<ignacio_> antes tenia una intel revieja que no me abria ningun juego 3d casi y me andaba compiz perfectamente
<ignacio_> mx
<techno_x64> bueno esa tarjeta si te corre compiz estas eguro
<techno_x64> entonces
<techno_x64> instala eld river version current de los repos
<ignacio_> el de la pag oficial me ase mayor rendimiento
<ignacio_> con el current no me abre el minecraft
<arielsanflo> gracias
<techno_x64> ignacio entonces tenes una nvidia viejita
<ignacio_> me abre pero super lento injugable
<ignacio_> si ya no me importa el compiz...
<techno_x64> si deja lo del compiz quieto mejor
<Crises> al final, te aburres de compiz
<techno_x64> creo q esa tarjeta no te correra compiz
<ignacio_> quiero saver porque cada ves que instalo el ubuntu tweak se desinatala solo
<techno_x64> lo del ubutnu tweak mmmm eso si es raro
<ignacio_> auque unreal tournament 2004 , minecraft y varios juegos mas me andan sin problema
<techno_x64> lo del ubuntu tweak la evrdad no sabria q decirte
<techno_x64> pero tu quieres un programa para limpieza verdad?
<ignacio_> lo voy a instalar una ves mas y vere que pasa
<ignacio_> si el limpiador de ubuntu tweak siempre lo uso
<techno_x64> tengo un programa emjor para limpieza q el ubuntu tweak :)
<ignacio_> cual
<arielsanflo> como hacer limpieza a ubuntu sin tweak
<dylan66> bleachbit
<ignacio_> antes usaba un programa que se llamaba bleahcbit pero una ves me dejo la cagada
<ignacio_> y tuve que formatear
<techno_x64> aqui tienen bleachbit e smejor
<techno_x64> http://sourceforge.net/projects/bleachbit/files/bleachbit/0.8.2/bleachbit-bonus_0.8.2-1_all.deb/download?_test=redirect&utm_expid=6384-3&utm_referrer=http%3A%2F%2Fbleachbit.sourceforge.net%2Fdownload%2Flinux
<techno_x64> hay esta link directo
<techno_x64> ignacio las opciones de bleachbit no todas hay q abilitarlas hay unas a son testing son defectuosas
<ignacio_> bueno lo instalare denuevo lo tendre por sia caso
<arielsanflo> gracias tcno
<ignacio_> ahhh
<techno_x64> mira no habilites las opcioens q dicen limpiar memoria fisica esa opcion es la q jode
<techno_x64> la de memoria y otra mas q no recuerdo
<techno_x64> de nada arielsanflo
<ignacio_> tmb queria saver porque algunas veces me sale una ventana diciendo que el deposito de claves no se desbloqueo la ultima ves que inicie sesion y me pide contraseña root
<techno_x64> tienes q asignarla una clave al deposito de claves ya lo hicistes?
<ignacio_> nose
<ignacio_> puse la contraseña y le di enter
<ignacio_> esperenme que voy a reiniciar la pc aver si sige con ubuntu tweak
<techno_x64> ok
<arielsanflo> alguien ha desifrado claves wpa con ubuntu
<techno_x64> arielsanflo
<mimecar> arielsanflo, esa pregunta no es para este canal
<techno_x64> instala aircrack
<ignacio_> volvi
<techno_x64> eso veo
<ignacio_> se soluciono :D
<techno_x64> ok q bueno
<techno_x64> veo q ubuntu tiene mas probelmas d elos normales q conocia antes cuando lo usaba :/
<mimecar> por usar bleachbit el sistema no re sompe
<mimecar> no se rompe
<techno_x64> no mimecar
<techno_x64> solo hay q quitar dos opcioens q son defectuosas
<techno_x64> dos opciones q son de prueba el resto anda bien
<ignacio_> ahhh pero el limpiador de ubuntu tweak se sige quedando trabado borrando la carpeta 'nromal' del cache de miniaturas :( eso significa que alomejor el problema sige igual...
<ignacio_> normal*
<techno_x64> ignacio usa belachbit mejor
<techno_x64> bleachbit*
<techno_x64> ubutnu esta jodidod e probelmas no jodan xD
<techno_x64> jaja
<techno_x64> canonicalñ deberia sacar un ubuntu cada año emjor
<mimecar> techno_x64, no
<techno_x64> si mimecar
<techno_x64> cada 6 meses solo se apresuran y todo inestable
<ignacio_> pero quiero saver cual es el problema aloemjor algo crasheo el sistema de alguna forma :(
<mimecar> ¿esos problemas son con los repositorios de ubuntu o añadiendo externos?
<mimecar> muchas distribuciones sacan dos lanzamientos al año
<arielsanflo> saludos mimecar
<techno_x64> mimecar ubuntu tweak siempre ha funcionadop bien en ubutnu apenas vengo a escuchar esos probelmas
<mimecar> hola arielsanflo
<mimecar> ubuntu tweak es un programa externo a ubuntu
<techno_x64> ubutnu siempre ha tenido probelmas y tdoo por andar armando su propio for de gnome con unity
<mimecar> unity es un gestor de ventanas
<mimecar> no un fork de gnome
<techno_x64> si e sun fork modificado
<techno_x64> es una adicion con gnome
<mimecar> usa gnome 3
<techno_x64> y eso tienda a dar probelmas con programas
<mimecar> está ubuntu modificando las librerías GTK de gnome?
<ignacio_> unity no es un gestor de ventanas, nautilus o thunar esoss son gesotr de ventanas, o no???
<techno_x64> la mejor version de ubuntu fue la 10.04 de la 11.04 en adelante empezaron a cagarla
<mimecar> ignacio_, no
<ignacio_> ahhh gestor de archivos
<ignacio_> no me agan caso XD
<ignacio_> me confundi
<ignacio_> sorry
<ignacio_> voy a sacar el ubuntu tweak pondre el bleachbit
<techno_x64> si ignacio mejor
<remaster> con compiz no se juega T_T es malo xD
<techno_x64> ubuntu cuando migrara a systemd o ya lo hizo mimecar?
<ignacio_> pero quisiera saver porque no me borra esa carpeta.... ayer porloemnos me funcionaba bien todo se cago despues del intento de instalar compiz....
<mimecar> no se que usa en estos momentos
<mimecar> ignacio_, ubuntu ya las librerías de compiz puestas
<mimecar> ¿cómo lo instalastes?
<ignacio_> yo tengo xubuntu
<techno_x64> si ubutnu ya viene con las librerias de compiz unity es como parte del compiz tmb
<arielsanflo> va ganado colombia
<arielsanflo> jajajaj
<arielsanflo> me equiboque de canal
<techno_x64> si va ganado mi pais :D ajaj
<arielsanflo> jajaja
<mimecar> ignacio_, ¿estas instalando paquetes de los repositorios o de ppa?
<techno_x64> memicar el belachbit se lo pase de source force
<ignacio_> puse sudo apt-get install compiz despues instale el gestor de configuracion ,dps puse compiz --replace y se perdio todo... se crasheo toda la imagen despues lo desintale completamante y quede con sistema inestable
<ignacio_> repos
<mimecar> ignacio_, no tienes ningún ppa puesto?
<mimecar> techno_x64, si pone cosas externas al sistema, luego no podrá actualizar
<techno_x64> si peude actualizar
<mimecar> bleachbit no
<techno_x64> no pero para q lo va actualziar si esa version es la ultima y lanzan cada dos años version
<techno_x64> y e suna version bonus q no esta en ningun repo
<mimecar> cuando las cosas no funcionen, ahí tienes una causa
<techno_x64> ya he usado bleachbit millones de veses y jamas em ha jodido nada
<ignacio_> mimecar tengo los ppa de playdeb y google chrome
<mimecar> techno_x64, y?
<mimecar> tu equipo es identico al de otros usuarios?
<techno_x64> q tu dices q se jodera algo q no se q xD
<techno_x64> no es identico epro es un SO con el mismo nucleo
<ignacio_> ahh y la otra dudad que tengo esq com rayos desintalar cedega!!!!!!!!
<mimecar> si usas versiones más recientes de un programa es más fácil que tenga fallos
<techno_x64> apt-get --purge remove nombre del paquete
<techno_x64> depende mimecar esa evrsion fianld e bleachbit lleva un año hay asi q ya debe ser estable :)
<tony1> hola: tengo ubuntu 11.10. Después de una actualización han dejado de funcionarme unos scripts escritos en python2.6, concretamente el exportador de blender2.49 hacia YafaRay 0.1.1.   ¿Tenéis constancia de esto y como poder solucionarlo?
<mimecar> ¿has mirado el mensaje de error?
<tony1> si
<mimecar> ¿lo has buscado en google?
<tony1> si pero no encuentro nada
<mimecar> ¿qué paquetes se han actualizado?
<tony1> pues ni idea
<mimecar> pega en pastebin el error
<tony1> voy
<mimecar> ¿estas usando paquetes de repositorios externos?
<tony1> no
<tony1> http://pastebin.com/VM34Si6Q
<mimecar> lanza la consola de python e importa el módulo urandom de os
<mimecar> línea 11
<tony1> ImportError: No module named urandom
<mimecar> busca ese módulo en el centro de software y lo instalas
<tony1> voy a ver
<tony1> no aparece
<mimecar> https://www.google.es/search?q=python+urandom
<arielsanflo> dedo
<arielsanflo> gano colombia
<arielsanflo> jaja
<tony1> mimecar: ya he estado mirando todo eso y no he sacado nada
<techno_x64> gano colombia hptaaaaa xD
<cousteau> sabéis que hay un canal de charla, no?
<techno_x64> tony1 q te paso? actualizastes de version d eubuntu y te rompio algo?
<mimecar> tony1, estas con ubuntu?
<tony1> si
<mimecar> abre una consola
<tony1> voy
<mimecar> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<techno_x64> tony1 eso suele pasar casi siempre lo mejor q uno peude hacer cuando sale un ubutnu nuevo es hacer instalacion limpia
<tony1> mimecar, lo tengo instalado
<mimecar> el script que estas usando venía con ubuntu?
<mimecar> no te han salido programas para poner con el comando verdad?
<tony1> creo que lo instalé yo
<mimecar> es la última versión del script?
<tony1> disculpa, te refieres al script de blender?
<mimecar> si
<tony1> se ha instalado con el paquete de yafaray.deb
<mimecar> ese paquete es de los repositorios?
<arielsanflo> que liga
<tony1> no, es del sitio de yafaray
<tony1> pero estaba fundionando
<tony1> antes de actualizar, pero no ha sido una actualización de versión
<mimecar> entonces si que estas usando cosas externas a los repositoiros
<arielsanflo> consume harya memoria bleachbit
<tony1> estaba funcionando perfectamente
<arielsanflo> harta
<tony1> pero al hacer unas actualizaciones de ubuntu
<tony1> dejó de funcionar
<arielsanflo> cunado lo hace como root
<tony1> y otros más
<mimecar> hay un bug reportado con python y urandom
<tony1> como el de luxrender
<mimecar> puede ser que sea tu caso
<techno_x64> arielsanflo gasta memoria cuando lo pones a limpiar el disco duro
<mimecar> arielsanflo, para que usas bleachbit como root?
<mimecar> tony1, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python-defaults/+bug/989856
<mimecar> como prueba rápida, crea un usuario nuevo en tu sistema
<techno_x64> mimecar se necesita usar bleachbit como root para operacion requeridas con permisos
<arielsanflo> me loibero 440 megas
<mimecar> parece que puede dar problemas con virtualenv
<arielsanflo> libero casi media giga
<mimecar> techno_x64, puede liberar los paquetes de apt y la carpeta /tmp
<mimecar> el resto de cosas no las debe tocar
<tony1> si, eso he visto antes, pero no he encontrado nada respecto a yafaray y luxrender
<mimecar> descarga el último paquete de esos programas y crea un usuario nuevo en el sistema
<tony1> los pruebo con un usuario nuevo?
<mimecar> si
<mimecar> después de actualizarlos
<tony1> están actualizados en la version 2.6 de python. Pero ubuntu 11 trabaja con python 7
<mimecar> la 2.7 es la versión del fallo de launchpad
<tony1> y ¿puede haber machacado algo de la version 2.6?
<mimecar> si
<tony1> yo antes he desinstalado totalmente la 2.6 y vuelto a instalar
<tony1> pero nada
<mimecar> si ha actualizado algún módulo y ahora está en otra ruta fallará
<mimecar> actualiza los programas y prueba con un usuario nuevo
<tony1> entonces habría que cambiar la ruta en el script o crear un enlace?
<mimecar> depende de lo que hayan modificado
<tony1> voy a ver
#ubuntu-es 2012-10-13
<Guest91183> hola
<Guest91183> ando en busca de ayuda
<Guest91183> resulta que con una actualizacion de ubuntu no puedo cambiar el brillo de la pantalla
<Guest91183> tengo una acer aspire 5740-6657
<Guest91183> al instalar ubuntu no le podia cambiar el brillo de la pantalla
<Guest91183> un tema con los controladores que tomaba otro, segun estuve viendo
<Guest91183> la solucion consistia en agregar la linea apci_osi=Linux al grub
<Guest91183> y me anduvo
<Guest91183> pero ahora con una actualizacion me volcio negra la pantalla
<Guest91183> entre con una version anterior dell kernel pero no puedo bajar el brillo
<Guest91183> como que estoy haciendo spam.... je alguien me esta siguiendo?
<Guest91183> agradeceria mucho cualquier ayuda
<nmid00> sip..
<Guest91183> ok (:
<Guest91183> alguna idea?
<nmid00> ha ver si comprendi,
<nmid00> el problema te surgio con la actualizacion del kernel
<Guest91183> no se si mismo del kernel
<Guest91183> deje algunas semanas al gestor de actualizaciones sin actualizar
<Guest91183> y deje que se actualizen todas juntas
<Guest91183> reinicio la pc y se me trancaba al entrar
<Guest91183> directamente se queda en el cargando la pantalla de inicio
<Guest91183> con una version anterior del kernel me entra pero no puedo cambiar el brillo
<canross> hola
<canross> jpña
<canross> hola*
<canross> alguien que use vim?
<canross> tengo una dudilla
<canross> hola?
<nmid00> hola canross,
<nmid00> verdad que de vim utilizo poco
<canross> jeje.. pues mi problema es de buscar reemplazar. a ver si tu sabes. nmid00
<canross> Lo que pasaque quiero buscar un [ por ejemplo y reemplazar por ( pero no se como escaparlo
<canross> bueno funciono
<canross> :P
<canross> :%s/\[/1/g
<canross> todos los [  por 1 en todo el documento
<canross> quitar los caracteres de control: me funciono con
<canross> :%s/M//g
<canross> son mi pesadilla:P
<Tiffon> nas
<idroj07> Hola. envío el problema por aqui porque no se muy bien donde debería ir.. Acabo de instalar LuninuX OS y dicen que es muy rápido y no necesita un equipo con grandes capacidades.(el mio no es del todo antiguo) Pero lo que ocurre es que se me cuelga y se disparan los porcentajes de carga de las cpu's creo que cuando uso Chromium.. (que venia integrado en el OS). No se si se debe a Chromium.. a Gnome3 o a que..
<nmid00> Cha Channnnn!!!! Llege .  emmhe aqui YO!!! jajajajajjajajaja
<nmid00> me estoy propagando por las redes
<nmid00> jajajajajajajaja
<rengo1> holas buenos dias
<rengo1> alguien sabe tema servers. quiero montar server syslog en ubuntu server.y configura pcs cliente linux para q mande sus syslogs al server de syslog
<b4rt> Hola buenas tardes, queria hacer una consulta en relacion a uBOTu-fr (bot). No es sobre Ubuntu en si, es sobre un TCL que el tiene y que no he podido encontrar algo parecido. Se que no es ni deberia preguntar esto aqui, pero no se donde mas seguir buscando. Si alguien sabe como puedo obtener el TCL que al poner !reglas nick le envie al nick las reglas del canal (es un ejemplo) se lo agradeceria mucho. Si mi pregunta molesta o es fuera de context
<mimecar> !ot b4rt
<kubot> b4rt: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<b4rt> Perdon era de kubot :P
<mimecar> en el topic del canal te dice cual es el canal "social"
<b4rt> Ese mismo TCL.
 * irc_ Hola, buenas noches
<akafish> holaamigos de ubuntu alparecer tengo un virus en ubuntu
<akafish> y neso no lo quiero creer
<akafish> alo alguien que pase por aqui
<mimecar> es muy poco probable
<akafish> lo se
<akafish> poor eso no lo creo
<akafish> pero la cosa esta en que me dice que no tengo espacio liubre en el disco
<mimecar> eso para ti es un virus?
<akafish> y cada vez que quito algo
<akafish> se borran
<akafish> accesos del menu
<akafish> tengo 2 discos
<mimecar> si desinstalas programas, se borran del menú
<akafish> ayer tenia
<akafish> oka eso lo se
<akafish> pero si borras carpetas x
<akafish> no se puede borrar el menu de accesorios
<mimecar> ¿qué versión de ubuntu eienes?
<mimecar> tienes
<akafish> yo confio al 100 en ubuntu
<akafish> llevo 6 años libres
<akafish> de win
<akafish> alguna pista
<akafish> tengo el precise pangolin
<mimecar> ¿con todas las actualizaciones?
<akafish> see
<akafish> se lo importannte que son
<akafish> igual busco y busco
<mimecar> ¿estas usando repositorios que no son de Ubuntu?
<akafish> seguro
<mimecar> cuales
<akafish> mas  los problemasd que tube con tor ya los supere
<akafish> creo que 2 d 3 paquetes que aconsejan usar despues de instalar 12.04
<mimecar> eso no me dice nada
<akafish>  como decir
<mimecar> ¿qué repositorios estas usando que no son de ubuntu?
<akafish> el problema que tengo es que dice que no hay espacio  en el disco cuando se que tengo por lo menos 60 gb
<akafish> ah deja ver
<akafish> los nombres
<mimecar> akafish, pon la salida de df -h en pastebin
<mimecar> que tengas 60 GB no quiere decir que todas tus particiones tengan ese espacio
<akafish> bueno
<akafish> no claro que no
<akafish> akafish34@ubuntuakafish:~$ df -h
<akafish> df: «/home/akafish34/.gvfs»: El otro extremo de la conexión no está conectado
<akafish> S.ficheros               Tamaño Usado  Disp Uso% Montado en
<akafish> /dev/sda1                  145G  140G     0 100% /
<akafish> udev                       981M  4,0K  981M   1% /dev
<akafish> tmpfs                      397M 1020K  396M   1% /run
<akafish> none                       5,0M     0  5,0M   0% /run/lock
<mimecar> gracias por no hacer caso y pegarlo en el canal
<mimecar> dentro de un rato podrás hablar
<akafish> bueno perdon debi haber preguntado lo del pastebin en vez de asumir que era asi
<mimecar> akafish, si no lo pones en pastebin esto durará hasta mañana
<akafish> no se como hacer pastebin
<akafish> topy leyendo para hacerñlo
<mimecar> !paste
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<mimecar> lo tienes en el topic del canal
<akafish> gracias kubot
<akafish> mimecar el topic es el de #Ubuntu-es
<mimecar> ¿Pegar Texto? http://paste.ubuntu.com -
<akafish> ya lo hice
<akafish> pero lo del topic
<mimecar> pega el enlace
<akafish> ok
<akafish> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1277927/
<mimecar> tienes la partición / llena
<akafish> gracias solo con eso del paste ya valió la  pena la consulta
<mimecar> tu carpeta de usuario lo mismo
<mimecar> lo raro es que tu ordenador funcione
<akafish> si lo que trato de decir es que no es real
<mimecar> el comando no miente
<akafish> creo en el
<akafish> lo que si
<akafish> es que equivocarse no es mentir
<mimecar> no estas gastando 140 GB / ?
<akafish> mira ayer quite alrededor de 80 gbs del disco que dice 145 gb
<mimecar> quitastes 80 GB de las carpetas del sistema o de la carpeta /tmp ?
<akafish> y lo  reparti en mi otro hdd
<akafish> deja y checo que onda
<akafish> la cuestion es que antes de 20 gbs de llenar mi disco lo vacio
<mimecar> estas ejecutando algún servidor web
<mimecar> o algo que genere logs grandes?
<akafish> no quie yo sepa
<akafish> lo ultimo que instale fue el ultrastardx
<akafish> pero 50mb no llenan 80 gb
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> en tu / tienes 140 GB de partición
<akafish> con solo 1 gb de canciuiones
<akafish> 160
<akafish> en ubuintu
<mimecar> la home parece que la tienes separada, así que algo más has instalado
<akafish> ubuntu
<mimecar> porque ese espacio no es normal llenarlo con programas
<akafish> lo que dices confirma lo que que creia
<akafish> que no es normal
<akafish> y si desintalo programas
<mimecar> ¿qué más programas has instalado que no sean de los repositorios?
<akafish> el playonlinux
<akafish> pero lo quite
<mimecar> has quitado también los juegos que se instalan con playonlinux?
<akafish> y trate de quitar wine o los programas que instala el wine
<akafish> no estoy seguro aunquye solo instale el pinball
<mimecar> ¿has borrado los datos de wine de tu home?
<akafish> debo hacerlo
<akafish> sera algun problema de permisos
<mimecar> si no los has manipulado no
<mimecar> inicia con un live cd y pasa un chequeo de errores al disco duro
<mimecar> si después de borrar se llena de nuevo, tienes algún programa generandote logs muy grandes
<akafish> uf weno asuta la onda de tener malo el sata
<akafish> gracias
<akafish> empesare por hacer lo que dices del livecd
<akafish> oye que permisos deben tener los archivos del usr
<mimecar> de la carpeta /home?
<akafish> si  la de home y tambien la de usr
<mimecar> no has modificado los permisos de /usr verdad?
<mimecar> en /home tampoco los tienes que modificar
<Guest18378> buenas
<Guest18378> como andan?
<Guest18378> tengo un problema con ubuntu 12.04
<Guest18378> instale kde y ahora en unity algunas aplicaciones me quedan con el tema de kde
<cousteau> son aplicaciones Qt?
<Guest18378> los browser
<Guest18378> incluso lightdm tenia el getter de kde y lo cambie
<Guest18378> mira este el chrome como se ven unity http://imgur.com/yNrlF
<Guest18378> incluso tiene los botones de cerrar en la otra esquina
<Guest18378> alguna ayuda?
<Guest18378> nose si tiene que algo que ver pero cuando escribo en consola  gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<Guest18378> me escribe en consola (gksudo:19535): Gtk-CRITICAL **: IA__gtk_settings_set_long_property: assertion `GTK_SETTINGS (settings)' failed
<cousteau> ¿y si cambias el tema de gnome?
<Guest18378> muchas vecces
<Guest18378> eso esta bien?
<Guest18378> si, ya lo e intentado
<Guest18378> muchas veces
<cousteau> ese warning sale casi siempre...  no sé qué significa
<Guest18378> ok
<Guest18378> gracias
<ignacio_> hola
<ignacio_> algien me puede ayudar??
<Guest18378> alguna idea de que puede ser que el tema no se puede cambiar para algunas aplicaciones?
<ignacio_> algien me puede decir como entrar con cd al disco del lector?
<GridCube> ah?
<GridCube> que lector?
<Guest18378> buenas
<Guest18378> alguien por ahi?
<ivedci89> hola, he encontrado un simbolo en el mapa de caracteres, pero, aparte de copiar y pegar, hay modo de introducirlo directamente desde el teclado?
<ivedci89> es el √
<Guest18378> el tema es que desinstale kde y algunas aplicaciones me quedaron con el tem de ckde en ubuntu
<Guest18378> alguna idea?
<Guest18378> nadie?
<Guest18378> agradeceria mucho cualquier pique
<fzeta> Guest18378: hombre!! apt-get remove -f kde4*
<irc_> Hola
<El_Santo> hola
<Guest18378> ok
 * El_Santo Hola
<cousteau> ivedci89, Ctrl-Shift-u{código hex UTF-8} suele funcionar
<cousteau> ejemplo:  Ctrl-Shift-u266B  te pinta un ♫
<cousteau> a veces hay que usar Ctrl-Alt-Shift-u{código} porque Ctrl-Shift-(alguna letra del código) ya está siendo usada para algo  (normalmente Ctrl-Shift-C)
<cousteau> a veces también vale   Ctrl-Shift-u,  código,  enter
<cousteau> (Ctrl-Shift-U), 2, 6, 6, B, enter
<Guest18378> e heco apt-get remove -f kde4*
<Guest18378> y desinstalo todo
<Guest18378> me sigue abriendo los browser y otras aplicaciones con el tema de kde
<Guest18378> solo son algunas aplicacione,s por ejemplo el nautilus lo habre bien
<Guest18378> aalguna ayuda_
<Guest18378> alguna idea de que puede estar pasando que no logro sacar el tema de kde en unity
<Guest18378> =
<Guest18378> ?
<askhl_> Guest18378, tal vez 'apt-get purge [paquetes]'
#ubuntu-es 2012-10-14
<Guest18378> que paquetes?
<askhl_> Guest18378, quita también los ficheros de configuración
<Guest18378> ok
<Guest18378> como hago eso?
<Guest18378> perdona mi ignoracia
<askhl_> Guest18378, los paquetes que probablemente hayan puesto ficheros de configuración
<askhl_> es decir los paquetes de kde4
<Guest18378> ufa
<Guest18378> y como hago eso?
<askhl_> No estoy seguro cómo seleccionar todos los paquetes
<Guest18378> yo menos
<GridCube> askhl_, sudo apt-get autoremove
<Guest18378> los que me molestan son los del tema e iconos que algunas aplicaciones los agarra
<askhl_> GridCube, autoremove quitará los paquetes automáticamente instalados, pero estás seguro que quita también los ficheros de configuración?
<GridCube> askhl_, luego de autoremove haces autoclean
<Guest18378> ok
<GridCube> deberia funcionar
<Guest18378> pero por ejemplo el tema oxygen que es de kde con eso no se va a eliminar no?
<GridCube> npi
<GridCube> !pure
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'pure'.
<GridCube> !pureunity
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'pureunity'.
<GridCube> mmm
<GridCube> !puregnome
<kubot> Si quieres desisntalar todo lo relacionado con kde/kubuntu visita https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureGnome.
<GridCube> que raro
<Guest18378> ok
<Guest18378> pero el tema es que algunas aplicaciones toman el tema de kde y los iconos
<Guest18378> inclo el lightdm me habia quedado con el greeter de kde
<Guest18378> *incluso
<Guest18378> y lo cambie
<GridCube> eso lo tenes que arreglar editando lightdm.conf
<Guest18378> si si
<Guest18378> pero nose porque se cambio
<Guest18378> y el tema de muchas aplicaciones
<GridCube> porque instalaste el kubuntu-desktop
<Guest18378> si...
<askhl_> GridCube, pero autoclean solo borra el almacén de paquetes descargados, ¿no?
<GridCube> probablemente reinstalando el ubuntu-desktop sobrescribe eso
<GridCube> askhl_, tal ves
<Guest18378> pero el tema de kubuntu solo lo tenia en kde
<Guest18378> en unity tenia el tema de unity
<GridCube> si claro
<Guest18378> no teniendo porque algunas aplicaciones quedaron con el tema de kde
<GridCube> reinstala ubuntu-desktop
<GridCube> deberia sobreescribir esas cosas de nuevo
<Guest18378> y con ubuntu tweak no  cambia de nada
<GridCube> npi
<GridCube> no uso unity
<Guest18378> osea la solucion es reinstalar kubuntu?
<GridCube> porque kubuntu¿
<Guest18378> pero lo que quiero es dejar kubuntu
<GridCube> ah
<GridCube> entonces borra unity
<GridCube> !purekde
<kubot> If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde »
<Guest18378> en realidad desintalar kubuntu no me molestaria tanto
<xangua> Guest18378: qué aplicaciones dices que tiene el tema de kde¿
<Guest18378> lo que me molesta es el tema de kubuntu en unity porque se ve muy mal
<Guest18378> los browsers
<xangua> .....
<Guest18378> las ventanas que salen con notificaciones
<techno_x64> GridCube,  queres dejar kubuntu cambiate a arch ;)
<Guest18378> te mando alguna imagen
<GridCube> techno_x64, nunca use kubuntu
<GridCube> en mi vida
<techno_x64> aaa
<xangua> qué browsers exactamente Guest18378, manda la imagen pues ;)
<Guest18378> este es el chrome
<Guest18378> http://imgur.com/yNrlF
<Guest18378> incluso tiene los botones del otro lado
<Guest18378> los botones de cerrar
<Guest18378> este el el firefox http://i.imgur.com/9HL1L.png
<Guest18378> y asi muchas aplicaciones
<xangua> Guest18378: simplemente cambia el tema de iconos y gtk
<Guest18378> otras como el nautilus o el empathy quedaron bien
<Guest18378> ya lo e hecho montones de veces
<Guest18378> pero solo funciona apara algunas aplicaciones
<xangua> Guest18378: cómo cambias el tema¿
<xangua> Guest18378: has probado con un nuevo perfil de firefox¿
<Guest18378> nop
<Guest18378> el tema lo cambio con ubuntu tweak
<Guest18378> o desde apariencia
<xangua> mmm ni idea, por alguna razón firefox y chrome usan el tema de kde en vez del de gnome
<Guest18378> y no es solo el firefox y el chrome
<Guest18378> por ejemplo cuando me sale una ventana para poner la contraseña de root
<Guest18378> cuando doy clic izquierdo en algunos lugares
<Guest18378> es mas o menos en la mitad de los lados el tema de kde esta fijo y no se cambia con nada
<Guest18378> en el resto todo marcha normal
 * El_Santo saluda
<Guest18378> ninguna idea de porque eso?
<casamercedes> http://www.taringa.net/posts/humor/7448379/chistes-para-ingenieros.html
<Souchiro> me largo xD
<Souchiro> hasta el lunes
<AK-47> hey
<AK-47> alguien activo
<Duende> alguien conoce de un hosting mysql con motor de almacenamiento INNODB ??
<AK-47> HEy
<AK-47> alguien disponible
<AK-47> que me de una mano con algo sencilllo
<techno_x64> q necesitas
<AK-47>  anadiendo mi usuario me puse a estar jodiendo en /etc/passwd y le puse r00t:x:0:0:,,,:/home/r00t:/bin/bash entonces ahora cada vez que me logeo se logea con las cosas de root
<AK-47> y yo simplemente keria meterlo en sudoers para hacer todo ya que lo tengo en /etc/sudoers y no me deja hacer algunas cosas y ahora no recuerdo que numero era que tenia en ves de 0:0 para que entre normal a su home en ves de root cuando me logeo
<AK-47> techno_x64
<techno_x64> AK-47,  no hicistes respaldo del archivo anets d emodificarlo
<AK-47> no techno_x64
<vitimiti> (·_·)/
<ourizo> Buenos días de Domingo.
<fosco_> buenas
<ppetp> hola a todos
<ppetp> tengo problemas para conectarme a esta red wifi desde ubuntu 12.04
<ppetp> en mi casa conecto sin problemas, pero aqui sólo puedo conectar desde windows
<ppetp> he probado a cambiar el canal del router pero nada, no se que más hacer
<ppetp> recibo un connection time out y nada. El AP si lo localiza, pero no conecta
<ppetp> alguien por favor?
<dylan66> sudo iwlist
<ppetp> ahora estoy desde windows. dylan el bssid si lo localiza
<ppetp> voy a reiniciar el linux, un segundo gracias
<vitimiti> o/
<ppetp> dylan66: ya estoy desde el linux conectado con cable
<ppetp> sudo iwlist wlan0 accespoints
<ppetp> wlan0     Interface doesn't have a list of Peers/Access-Points
<ppetp> es raro, desde el networkmanager si me muestra el ssid
<rengo> holas buenos dias
<rengo> alguien pude ayudar como montar server syslog? y se pude tranferir los log tambien de windows
<zerdrakon> Saludos Como recupero mi configuracion en ubuntu
<Vero2> hola todos, tengo una consulta. He tenido que formatear parte del HDD pero previamente no pude guardar la configuración de Thunderbird y ahora no me deja conectar. Pregunté a mi ISP y me confirmó que los datos que pongo son correctos. Alguien puede darme una mano?
<rengo> Vero2:
<Vero2> rengo?
<Vero2> puedes ayudar?
<rengo> si
<rengo> esplicas bien intetare
<rengo> cnoces otro lado?
<Vero2> No puedo configurar mi correo en Thunderbird
<rengo> *conoces
<Vero2> te conozco de aqui
<rengo> q te pasa
<rengo> exactamente
<Vero2> Tuve que formatear unas particiones
<rengo> y entoces
<Vero2> y ahora no puedo configurar mi correo en Thunderbird
<rengo> si tenes coneccion internet eso se ve
<rengo> hay algo configuraste mal
<rengo> cual es tu server correo?
<Vero2> tengo conexion a internet y puedo navegar pero no me conecto al correo
<Vero2> Speedy.com.ar
<rengo> debe ser algo tenes mal configurado
<Vero2> y si pero no sé qué
<rengo> tenes datos correctos
<Vero2> aparentemente si
<rengo> pop3 y smtp4?
<Vero2> pop3 y smtp
<Vero2> sin 4
<rengo> chequealos de nuevo esos datos tu usuario y clave
<rengo> se dice a si no se pone 4
<Vero2> está chequeado muchas veces
<rengo> cerraste volvite a brir?
<rengo> q sistema operativo estas?
<Vero2> si, estoy con esto desde hace 24 horas
<Vero2> Ubuntu 12.04
<rengo> pasame direccion pop3?
<Vero2> intenté enviar para ver que pasaba y me contesta que los datos de smpt están mal pero NO están mal
<rengo> pasame datos smtp
<rengo> ver  respode el server
<Vero2> hablé con el ISP pero no dan soporte para Thunderbir 16.0.1
<rengo> tampoco linuxy otros
<rengo> es comun solo piensan productos ms
<Vero2> es smtp mail.speedy.com.ar
<rengo> pasame direccion smtp tu isp
<Vero2> te lo pasé
<rengo> server respode
<Vero2> entonces qué puede pasar?
<Vero2> por que me rechaza el correo?
<rengo> hagamos una cosa
<Vero2> y por qué no conecta
<rengo> pero en privado
<Vero2> ok
<rengo> hablame en privado yo te digo
<rengo> mimecar:  arp- quiero montar server syslog. pero tambien pcs cliente windows puden tranferir sus log al server. igual linux
<ppetp> buenas tardes, estoy intentando conectar el wifi con ubuntu 12.04 sin éxito
<ppetp> en windows funciona correctamente y en otras redes en las que he estado si he podido conectar sin problemas
<ppetp> dylan66: estas por ahi?
<GridCube> ppetp, podes ver las redes inalambricas?
<ppetp> si,
<GridCube> sabes tus contraseñas de red?
<ppetp> me sale el ssid, desde el networkmanager o wicd
<ppetp> las se. Desde windows conecto sin problemas
<GridCube> ok
<GridCube> hay otras redes inalambricas en el mismo canal?
<ppetp> wlan0: direct probe to 08:18:1a:fc:86:81 timed out
<ppetp> GridCube: no creo, de todas formas ya es el tercer canal que pruebo
<ppetp> sin éxito
<ppetp> y en windows conecta bien, no lo entiendo
<GridCube> tu modem inalambrico esta cerca de un telefono inalambrico?
<ppetp> no
<ppetp> el modem está en mi habitación
<GridCube> estas preguntas parecen boludas pero son las razones principales por las que las redes wifi no andan
<ppetp> si, lo se, no son boludas
<GridCube> ok
<GridCube> que adaptador inalambrico tenes?
<GridCube> lspci deberia decirte
<ppetp>  Broadcom Corporation BCM4313 802.11b/g/n Wireless LAN Controller (rev 01)
<GridCube> ppetp, fijate aca: http://askubuntu.com/questions/127633/how-do-i-get-a-broadcom-bcm4313-wireless-card-working
<ppetp> aunque lo he estado usando en otras redes sin probleams
<ppetp> voy a ver, gracias GridCube
<GridCube> y aca: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/WLAN/Broadcom_bcm43xx
<hugo> arg
<gabriel> Buenas tardes. Tengo una consulta quizas un poco técnica. Resulta que al iniciar mi ubuntu 12.04 en un momento tira un error que no alcanzo a leer pero dice que no se que ya está en uso.
<mimecar> funciona algo mal en el ordenador?
<gabriel> hola <mimecar> por ahora no. Eso empezó a aparecer después de actualizar el controlador gráfico.
<mimecar> si no te da problemas y tienes el sistema actualizado no le des importancia
<gabriel> Bueno. En una prueba antes de instalar desde cero mi ubuntu me ponía la pantalla de inicio en baja resolución y tiraba el mismo error y quedaba tirando lineas de texto hasta que arrancaba
<coqui> hola a todos alguien que me ayude con grabadora de blueray en ubuntu
<mimecar> !alguien coqui
<kubot> coqui: La mayoría de las preguntas que se hacen en #Ubuntu-es comienzan con "Alguien usa/hace...". ¿Porqué no hacer la próxima pregunta (la real) y descubrirlo? Mira también !detalles, !bp y !encuesta
<coqui> pero quien me ayuda entre en este canal para pedir ayuda sobre blueray
<mimecar> si no dices la pregunta como quieres recibir ayuda?
<coqui> alguien usa grabadora de blueray en ubuntu ?
<xangua> ...
<coqui> la pregunta es la siguiente compre una grabadora lg y me quemo el disco fue k3b , me dijieron que tengo que cargar los drivers , pero la grabadora no es plug and paly
<mimecar> cualquier dispositivo actual es plug and play
<coqui> plug and play
<mimecar> quien te ha dicho que tienes que cargar los drivers?
<coqui> un tecnico pero me parece que creyo que tenia windows 7
<mimecar> no quema bien los blueray?
<coqui> el modelo de la grabadora en LG WHSL12S30
<coqui> seria no grabo nada me dio un error
<mimecar> ¿qué error?
<coqui> como que el disco estaba cerrado , no me acuerdo el BACKTRACE que dio
<mimecar> sin saber el error es complicado
<coqui> lo probe en windows y tambien me dio error
<mimecar> ¿has apuntado el error?
<coqui> lo busco
<mimecar> si te da el error en windows, parece un fallo de la grabadora
<mimecar> configurala bien en Windows y cuando sepas seguro que funciona pasa a Ubuntu
<eduardo> aca esta el errror
<eduardo> Burned media
<eduardo> -----------------------
<eduardo> BD-R secuencial (SRM)
<eduardo> Devices
<eduardo> -----------------------
<eduardo> PIONEER DVD-RW  DVR-111D 1.23 (/dev/sr2, CD-R, CD-RW, CD-ROM, DVD-ROM, DVD-R, DVD-RW, DVD-R DL, DVD+R, DVD+RW, DVD+R DL) [DVD-ROM, DVD-R secuencial, DVD-R doble capa secuencial, DVD-R doble capa salteado, DVD-RW sobrescritura restringida, DVD-RW secuencial, DVD+RW, DVD+R, DVD+R doble capa, CD-ROM, CD-R, CD-RW] [SAO, TAO, RAW, SAO/R96P, SAO/R96R, RAW/R16, RAW/R96P, RAW/R96R, Sobrescritura restringida, Salto de capa] [%7]
<mimecar> !paste eduardo
<kubot> eduardo: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<mimecar> dentro de un rato podrás hablar
<rengo> mimecar:  sabes como montar server syslog? y tambien log win puedan depositar hay aparte linux?
<mimecar> qué entiendes por un server syslog?
<rengo> todos log servers esten un server centralizado ver logs no ver cada uno entrado cada uno
<xangua> mmm que raro no puedo quemar un disco, hay algún requisito que necesito para quemar un disco con archivos de sonido waw¿
<rengo> ides servers suslog linuxy win sea tranferidos server es server syslog
<rengo> mimecar:  entedes?
<mimecar> la última frase no
<rengo> centralizar todos logs server un solo server a si puedo ver logs todos los servers no cada uno. server linuxy windows
<rengo> ahora?
<rengo> eso server syslog
<rengo> esoquiero crear uno
<rengo> mimecar:
<mimecar> conecta por ssh y mira los logs
<mimecar> eso te valdrá para linux
<rengo> idea centralozar logs todos server uno solo
<rengo> mimecar:
<rengo> a si ahorrras tiempo estas mas organizado
<rengo> por eso quiero paquete o distro para hacer server syslog
<mimecar> tendrás que buscar en google o preguntar en #ubuntu-server (inglés)
<rengo> ingles se nada
<rengo> estoy busacado google pero todabia encotre nada concreto
<rengo> aparte duda depues trafererir logs creo windows a server sys logs
<mimecar> usa un traductor
<rengo> ok. vos sabias es server syslog?
<ELETRONICO_HW> consulta , este error => [warn] NameVirtualHost 127.0.0.1:80 has no VirtualHosts
<mimecar> el warning  te dice lo que falla
 * Programador_Info Hola, buenas tardes
<xangua> mmm cómo puedo quemar un disco con archivos wav¿ una vez tuve una situación similar con uno con archivos cue e instale cdrao
<xangua> en esta ocasión no me muestra ningún mensaje de error y solo dice que el disco se está brabando....pero solo es el mensaje no lo hace
<irc_> hola
<Duende> hola ..
<isidro> Hola no encuentro ningun optimizador de memoria ram para ubuntu , saben o conocen de alguno que funcione bien en ubuntu?
<dylan66> preload
<isidro> dylan66 ¿preload tiene un applet o un icono informativo de uso en la barra de tareas de ubuntu?
<dylan66> no que yo sepa
<isidro> y algun otro que lo tenga para ubuntu ?
<dylan66> jupiter tiene alguans opciones para alijerar el equipo
<dylan66> para mejorar el rendimiento
<isidro> si es para eso para hacer un mejor aprovechamiento de la memoria ram de mi ordenador
<isidro> y asi ganar mejor rendimiento con ubuntu
<dylan66> para eso lo mejor no es un applet
<dylan66> sino usar un entorno ligero
<Exio4> instalate netbsd
<Exio4> eso si es ligero
<Exio4> con un tty y sin X, ni nada, no sabes, 8 mb el consumo de ram en los peores casos
<isidro> yo uso un entorno ligero pero uso aplicaciones que consumen mucha ram
<isidro> y no quiero renunciar a usar un escritorio completo  utilizando ubuntu
<guampa> isidro: el kernel ya hace un trabajo eficiente para optimizar la ram
<guampa> en cuanto al uso, probablemente siempre te aparezca que tenes el total de la ram usada en linux
<guampa> eso es normal y correcto
<guampa> chequea www.linuxatemyram.com
<isidro> y por que el windows que uso instalandole optimizadores de memoria ram rinde mucho mejor que el ubuntu ligero  que uso , no lo entiendo
<guampa> no lo entendes porque no lees links como el que te acabo de pasar
<guampa> linux no necesita optimizadores de memoria
<guampa> los trae integrados el kernel
<guampa> si queres hacer sintonia fina, aprende los sysctl correspondientes, pero en la inmensa mayoria de los casos vas a estar empeorando el rendimiento, no mejorandolo
<isidro> guampa gracias pero necesito que todo eso quede plasmado en una aplicacion para ubuntu sencilla de usar , donde la podria encotrar para usarla en ubuntu?
<Exio4> no se, me dijieron que algo llamado manpage dice muchas cosas
<guampa> no hay nada que tenga que quedar plasmado en una aplicacion sencilla
<guampa> es como si pidieras que hubiera un applet para manejar el scheduling de procesos
<guampa> no lo hay
<guampa> son cosas de bajo nivel, y se manejan con sysctl
<guampa> y conviene no meter mano sin estudiar
<guampa> estudiar, por ejemplo, links como los que te pase
<isidro> yo uso MemOptimizerPro para windows y es genial me baja el consumo inutil de memoria  no hay algo parecido para ubuntu?
<guampa> windows no es ubuntu
<guampa> las cosas son simplemente diferentes
<guampa> en windows por ahi necesitas un optimizador, en ubuntu ya lo tenes automatico
<isidro> entonces windows es por eso mas sofisticado y linux mas rudimentario en su uso ?? lo es ??
<guampa> si para vos es asi, simplemente usa el sistema que mas te guste
<Exio4> si no te gusta, no las rompas
<guampa> Exio4: innecesario
<GridCube> linux ya optimiza su uso de memoria desde el kernel
<isidro> en windows hay aplicaciones de todos los colores pero en linux muchisimas de ellas tendrian todavia que inventarlas
<GridCube> isidro, que necesitas?
<guampa> esto es offtopic ya
<Exio4> isidro: ponete a programarlas vos, y cuando termines seguis con el discurso
<GridCube> tenes algun problema para solucionar?
<isidro> un optimizador de memoria ram
<guampa> si vas a seguir con esta discusion por favor hacelo en #ubuntu-es-cafe
<GridCube> si no tenes ningun problema para solucionar por favor pasa a #ubuntu-es-cafe
<mimecar> isidro, cuanta RAM tienes?
<isidro> aca se dice que el kernel de linux esta optimizado pero si hubiera una empresa de software interesada en optimizar mas aun linux sin renuncia a un escritorio esa aplicacion seria posible y la optimizacion de linux seria mucho mejor
<mimecar> cómo sabes que no está optimizado?
<guampa> isidro, mimecar: esto es offtopic para este canal
<guampa> para discusion general de linux/ubuntu/lo que sea os invito a seguir en #ubuntu-es-cafe
<isidro> porque mi windows optimizado es mucho mas rapido que el linux ligero que uso
<guampa> isidro: ultima advertencia
<mimecar> isidro, ya hay empresas que lo hacen, redhat, suse, etc.
<isidro> pues yo en mi linux eso no lo veo , en el ultimo lubuntu por ejemplo
<ELETRONICO_HW> consulta , este error => [warn] NameVirtualHost 127.0.0.1:80 has no VirtualHosts
<mimecar> ELETRONICO_HW, no es un error, lee lo que te dice el warning
<guampa> es un warning, no pasa nada con ese mensaje
<ELETRONICO_HW> mimecar, guampa derrepente dejo de funcionar el servidor
<ELETRONICO_HW> :S
<mimecar> por ese warning no creo
<guampa> ese mensaje no es un error ni menos para los servidores, debe ser otra cosa
<guampa> es una advertencia, pero no es un error ni un error fatal
<ELETRONICO_HW> www.bulnews.cl
<ELETRONICO_HW> guampa, mimecar estoy administrando una pagina web , servidor casero... no se por donde empezar
<ELETRONICO_HW> :S
<mimecar> por el log del servidor ....
<ELETRONICO_HW> de apache?
<mimecar> de la tostadora seguro que no
<mimecar> si tu servidor usa apache, revisa los logs
<ELETRONICO_HW> mimecar, localmente visualizo la web por lynx
<ELETRONICO_HW> mimecar, el problema es desde internet no
<ELETRONICO_HW> nadie puede visualizar
<mimecar> revisa el log del servidor
<ELETRONICO_HW> ok
<ELETRONICO_HW> mimecar, en var/log/apache
<mimecar> si
<ELETRONICO_HW> mimecar, en var/log/apache2 error.log , ai estoy revisando salen muchos errores
<ELETRONICO_HW> el primero es python_init: Python version mismatch, expected '2.6.5+', found '2.6.6'.
<mimecar> eso te sale como error?
<Rcart> ELETRONICO_HW: podes utilizar paste.ubuntu.com para pegar el log
<ELETRONICO_HW> es q es muy largo
<mimecar> los errores empiezan por el final
<ELETRONICO_HW> 1 minuto por favor
<ELETRONICO_HW> pegare el error
<mimecar> aparte, no deberías dar mucha información de ese archivo
<ELETRONICO_HW> mimecar, Rcart => http://pastebin.com/bw5FgLLC
<chilicuil> 4 dias para el release de Ubuntu 12.10 =3
<mimecar> ELETRONICO_HW, tu web usa algún framework de python?
<mimecar> el servidor no está ejecutando Debian?
<ELETRONICO_HW> heee , esta realizando wordpress
<mimecar> busca información del error de python + wordpress
<mimecar> si tu servidor usa Debian pasa a OT
<rengo> mime
<rengo> chilicuil:
<rengo> estas necesito tu ayuda
<rengo> quiero armar server syslog
<rengo> nadire da ayuda concreta
<matxinada> hola a todos
<matxinada> estoy intentando ver una pelicula online desde mi navegador firefox
<matxinada> pero me sale un error y me dice que tengo que instalar los pugins q faltan
<matxinada> estoy usando ubuntu 12.04
<matxinada> y los plugins que me pide son de divx creo
<Rcart> matxinada: es una instalacion fresca?
<matxinada> a que te refieres Rcart ?
<Exio4> es una instalacion "nueva"?
<Exio4> recien instalada?
<Rcart> mmm... una instalacion limpia, osea, una instalacion nueva
<matxinada> aaa
<matxinada> si
<Rcart> matxinada: entonces podrias instalar el metapaquete ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Rcart> entre otras muchas cosas (java, fuentes de MS, etc) se encuentra el flash plugin, para mas informacion de los paquetes que instala podes hacer $ pat-cache show ubuntu-restricted-extras
<matxinada> ya lo instalé y nada
<matxinada> me pide este plugin:
<matxinada> x-msvideo
<matxinada> Rcart, el enlace del video es este
<matxinada> http://stagevu.com/video/supvsmwnhivz
<matxinada> dime si eres capaz de reproducirlo
<Rcart> tampoco puedo reproducirlo
<ivedci89> estoy arto gente es la tercera que me sucede esto: una vez me sucedio a penas le instale un par de cosas al uuntu12.04... tiene una tarjeta grafica de nvidia... y se me abre el lightdm creo, el iniciio de sesion y al introducir la contraseña y presionar enter, se pone en oscuro el monitor un segundo y vuelve al lightdm... no hay manera de iniciar sesion
<ivedci89> grafica...
<ivedci89> no quiero tener que formatear de nuevo
<ivedci89> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1280235/
<diosmi> soy ivedci89
<cousteau> diosmi, a un amigo le pasó algo parecido por andar trasteando con el .bashrc y no me acuerdo qué otras cosas más
<cousteau> usando sudo para cosas raras y modificando cosas raras
<cousteau> podría ser incluso un problema de permisos
<diosmi> ahjam
<cousteau> ¿te puedes loguear en Ctrl-Alt-F1?
<diosmi> sisi
<diosmi> puedo
<cousteau> ejecuta esto ahí:   find ~ \! -user "$USER" -exec ls -l {} +
<cousteau> si sale algo a lo mejor es algo de permisos
<diosmi> ok veo en un min
<diosmi> no ha salido nada
<cousteau> bien, no es un problema de permisos
<cousteau> al menos de archivos en tu home
<cousteau> ¿has modificado algo a mano?
<diosmi> cousteau:  lo extraño es que las mismas cosas que hago en ivedci89.dyndns.org las hago aqui...
<diosmi> y no parece ser un problema de ese tipo de sudos raros...
<diosmi> lo unico que suelo hacer es aircrack-ng y sus sucesores
<diosmi> son sudo
<diosmi> *con sudo
<cousteau> hmm
<cousteau> pues no sé, parece un problema de haber modificado o bien algo de tu configuración o bien algo del sistema
<diosmi> bien... lo unico que recuerdo haber hecho es instalar apache2
<diosmi> y la linea cableada ponerla en comparticion con otros equipos, para que una compañera de la casa se pase
<diosmi> unos archivos descargados por torrent con deluge
<cousteau> pues no parece que sea el problema...
<cousteau> en fin, tengo que dormir, buenas noches  :)  suerte
<diosmi> ok gracias cousteau
<diosmi> :)
#ubuntu-es 2013-10-07
<redlion> buenas alguien que me ayude con Java gracias
<seigor-35> comenta tu problema, para haber si alguien sabe la solucion....
<seigor-35> da informacion de tu sistema.....
<redlion> mi problema es que tengo que hacer que dos pelotas reboteen en java eso ya lo tengo, lo que no puedo hacer es que se choquen
<ese> redlion, pon el fuente para  verlo
<redlion> voy a poner el que toca el resinto
<redlion> listo
<redlion> es que no se como cuadrarlo
<ese> !paste redlion
<kubot> redlion: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<ese> y mejor le seguis en #ubuntu-es-cafe porque esto es offtopic
<redlion> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6202989/
<ese> redlion, le seguimos en #ubuntu-es-cafe  PORQUE ESTO ES OFFTOPIC! ahi te veo.
<ese> /join #ubuntu-es-cafe <-- redlion
<redlion> ya
<rodicio> test
<MAbeeTT> buenos días (para los orientales :P)
<MAbeeTT> quería saber, en las instalaciones frescas de ubuntu, 12.04, 13.04, 13.10, el usuario que accede a dispositivos usb, tiene permisos en él.
<MAbeeTT> lo hace a través de qué grupo?
<MAbeeTT> sigue siendo plugdev ?
 * MAbeeTT ve pasar el cardo.
<ese> MAbeeTT,  groups ese
<ese> ese : ese adm cdrom sudo dip plugdev lpadmin sambashare
<MAbeeTT> sigue siendo plugdev :)
<MAbeeTT> ese: gracias.
<ivedci89> hi
<ivedci89> buen dia a todos
 * xoan buenas
<Abr1l> kurama10, , estas?
<Abr1l> saludos una pregunta, quiero editar fstab y me da este error
<Abr1l> ** (gedit:5726): WARNING **: La conexión está cerrada
<Abr1l> (gedit:5726): EggSMClient-WARNING **: Failed to connect to the session manager: None of the authentication protocols specified are supported
<mimecar> estas usando gedit como root?
<Abr1l> ** (gedit:5726): WARNING **: Could not connect to session bus
<Abr1l> claaro
<Abr1l> hola mimecar
<mimecar> si haces eso te puedes bloquear el login con tu usuario
<mimecar> lo sabes?
<Abr1l> no
<Abr1l> es la primera vez en mi vida que suso hubuntu
<mimecar> nunca uses sudo con una aplicación gráfica
<mimecar> usa gksudo
<Abr1l> solo quiero usar el fstab
<Abr1l> por que es tan complicado aca?
<Abr1l> editar
<mimecar> dilo bien
<mimecar> """complicado""" editar un archivo criticio del sistema
<mimecar> critico
<mimecar> usa gksudo si quieres usar una aplicación gráfica
<Abr1l> por consola con gedit por dios
<mimecar> es tan complicado escribir gksudo gedit ?
<mimecar> un usuario normal no tiene permisos para modificar archivos del sistema
<Abr1l> estoy como root
<mimecar> no puedes usar sudo
<mimecar> y ubuntu desactiva el usuario root
<Abr1l> kobain, hola
<Abr1l> mimecar, es decir si uso su no funciona?
<mimecar> ni su ni sudo
<mimecar> para las aplicaciones gráficas
<Abr1l> y para editar fstab  tengo que hacerlo por grafica
<mimecar> o por consola, como prefieras
<mimecar> gksudo gedit
<mimecar> no tiene tanta compliación
<Abr1l> no me reconoce la contraseña
<Abr1l> pero si uso su no hay problemas
<mimecar> te recomiendo que no uses su / sudo, pero es tu equipo
<mimecar> usalo teniendo en cuenta el riesgo que asumes
<mimecar> si no tienes instalado gksudo instala el paquete gksu
<mimecar> depende de la versión de ubuntu que uses
<Abr1l> 12.04
<mimecar> te da el mismo error si usas gksu gedit ?
<Abr1l> si
<mimecar> te lo debería aceptar
<mimecar> la contraseña es la misma que la de tu usuario
<Abr1l> lo se pero no quiere nada
<mimecar> si te da problemas edita el fstab desde la consola
<mimecar> me parece que el editor nano está instalado de serie
<mimecar> sudo nano /etc/fstab
<mimecar> si no está el sistema te lo dirá
<monic22ec> Buenos dias por favor necesito ayuda con mi ubuntu
<monic22ec> necesito instalar wine en mi equipo tengo instalado ubuntu11.04
<mimecar> monic22ec, sabes que estas usando una versión sin soporte?
<monic22ec> y tengo problemas con los repositorios , dependencas entre otras cosas
<monic22ec> a que version me puedo cambiar que soporte mi maquina
<mimecar> a la 12.04 como mínimo
<monic22ec> como veo en ubuntu las caracteristicas del equipo disculpa soy super novata en esto
<mimecar> ¿qué es lo que quieres ver exactamente?
<Abr1l> monic22ec, configuracion de sistemas y al final hay un icono que dce detalles
<monic22ec> dime tu cuales son las caracteristicas que debe tener mi maquina para poder instalar la version 12.04
<mimecar> son similares a las que necesita la 11.04
<mimecar> en cualquier caso tienes que actualizar
<mimecar> no puedes usar una versión sin soporte
<Abr1l> mimecar, no me deja
<mimecar> Abr1l, tampoco desde la consola con nano?
<Abr1l> mimecar, no
<mimecar> ¿qué error te da?
<Abr1l> el mismo
<mimecar> ...
<Abr1l> o cuando me pide la contraseña no me la reconoce
<mimecar> sudo nano /etc/fstab te da el mismo error?
<monic22ec> ok eso voy hacer primero cambiarmen de version y en cuanto este listo me vuelvo a comunicar
<mimecar> monic22ec, haz una copia de todos tus datos en un disco externo antes
<mimecar> después actualiza desde la versión que tienes instalada
<Abr1l> force
<monic22ec> si me dices como yo lo hago desde este momento soy tu pupila
<Abr1l> ctl alt f1 asi lo haré si no me deja asi ahi si me pego el tiro
<mimecar> Abr1l, pon en pastebin todo lo que devuelva => sudo nano /etc/fstab
<mimecar> monic22ec, abre el navegador de archivos y copia los datos a una memoria usb
<monic22ec> listo
<monic22ec> respaldado todo
<mimecar> monic22ec, sudo do-release-upgrade
<mimecar> me parece que era ese el comando
<monic22ec> si ese mismo es porque ya se esta haciendo
<mimecar> ok, si te pregunta la versión a la que quieres actualizar ponle la 12.04 que tiene hasta 2017 de soporte
<monic22ec> ok asi lo hare
<Abr1l> mimecar, ya te aviso si funcionó
<Abr1l> tengo que reinicar como si fuera windows lool
<mimecar> para que tendrá que reiniciar..
<mimecar> Abr1l, para que has reiniciado?
<alfonso> buenas tardes
<alfonso> mimeca
<alfonso> mimecar:
<mimecar> alfonso, si no dices nada yo sigo con mis cosas
<alfonso> hola tengo problemas para actualizar los repositorios me salen los siguientes errores http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6205426/ y este es mi sources.list http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6205435/
<alfonso> disculpa mimecar estaba poniendo toda la informacion quese me ocurre
<alfonso> también decir que utlice la siguiente pagina para restaurarlos http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/#
<alfonso> y hasta ahora es lo que se me ha ocurrido
<alfonso> si me podeis decir algo mas se agradece
<mimecar> sigues con el problema de los repositorios?
<alfonso> si
<alfonso> no se como solucionarlo
<mimecar> inicia con un live cd y mira si te pasa lo mismo con los repositorios
<alfonso> ok
<alfonso> hasta ahora
<Abr1l> mimecar, no he podido
<Abr1l> solo puedo montarla de a rats hy  la idea es que se monte automaticamente
<mimecar> escribe de nuevo la frase que no se entiende
<Abr1l> Error mounting: mount exited with exit code 1: helper failed with: mount: only root can mount /dev/sda3 on /media/DATOS
<Abr1l> ya cambié los permisos
<mimecar> tu partición es nfts?
<Abr1l> ¬¬
<Abr1l> claro te dije
<mimecar> he visto que quieres editar el fstab
<mimecar> pero no veo que dijeras el cambio
<mimecar> comenta el cambio que has hecho e instala el paquete ntfs-config
<Abr1l> ya lo instalé
<mimecar> ejecutalo
<Abr1l> intslaé casi el repositorio completo (?)
<Abr1l> voy a reinicar a ver
<mimecar> tanto espacio te sobra?
<Abr1l> ya regreso
<mimecar> para que reinicias?
 * Abr1l piensa ... reiniciar
<Abr1l> porque a veces ubuntu se comporta como windows
<Abr1l> deberias saberlo :)
<Abr1l> ya regreso
<mimecar> no tienes que reiniciar
<mimecar> pero sobre gustos..
<Shazaum> lol
<talo> nas
<gorthaug_> hola
<gorthaug_> cual es la forma más "limpia" de instalar ubuntu sin un escritorio por defecto? instalar la versión server o hay alguna opción en la versión desktop?
<mimecar> con Ubuntu Server sólo tienes consola instalada
<gorthaug_> pero por defecto instala programas de servidor?
<mimecar> lo eliges durante la instalación
<mimecar> puedes instalar sólo la consola pero tendría poco sentido
<gorthaug_> bueno, es para experimentar un poco
<gorthaug_> lo instalaré en una máquina virtual
<monic22ec> me dan varias opciones  cual debo escoger
<mimecar> te pedirá las cosas que quieres instalar en el servidor
<monic22ec> me dice
<monic22ec>   
<monic22ec> me dice intalar la version del desarrollador delpaquete
<monic22ec> conservar la version actual
<monic22ec> mostarr diferencias entre versiones
<monic22ec> ejecutar un interprete de ordenes
<mimecar> monic22ec, convervar la versión actual
<mimecar> eso te lo pedira cuando en un paquete se ha actualizado la configuración
<Abr1l> mimecar, voy a documentar tooodo lo que hice jajaja
<mimecar> para que has instalado casi todo el repositorio?
<monic22ec> ok ya mande que  semantenga la version actual
<gorthaug_> hasta otra
<monic22ec> ya termino y reinicio pero solo se me actualizo al 11.10
<Abr1l> monic22ec, jajajajaja
<Abr1l> ajajajajaja
<Abr1l> jajajaj
<monic22ec> jamas me pidio que escoja la version sino creo que me cargo la mas proxima
<monic22ec> no te rias que es serio
<monic22ec> jajajajajajajaj
<mimecar> repite el proceso
<mimecar> saltar entre versiones da problemas
<monic22ec> no puede ser buuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<Abr1l> monic22ec, jajaja
<mimecar> monic22ec, estas con una versión muy antigua
<mimecar> la próxima vez actualiza antes
<Abr1l> mimecar, te faltan como 10 mas
<Abr1l> asi que armate de paciencia y valor
<Abr1l> total usas ubuntu
<monic22ec> jajajajajajaja
<Abr1l> :)
<monic22ec> ya pues ya empece de nuevo espero que ahora si se me carge el 12.04
<Abr1l> monic22ec, si y estamos en 2013 y ocubre
<Abr1l> te faltan dos
<deltra> hola a todos
<mimecar> de la 11.10 pasas a la 12.04
<mimecar> con la 12.04 podrás estar tranquila hasta 2017
<monic22ec> que chevere ojala sea asi
<monic22ec> depende de que me salga esta vez para poder instalar en las otras maquinas
<deltra> hola a todos...  soy nuevo en ubuntu
<mimecar> hola deltra
<deltra> hola
<monic22ec> que chevere ya no soy la unica nueva hola deltra
<deltra> hola
<deltra> disculpen por el atrevimiento pero tengo una consulta
<deltra> tengo una laptop que me vino con ubuntu 12.04  y bueno me gustaria conservar para aprender mas sobre este sistema pero a la ves me gustaria instalarle windows 7 por ahi me dijeron que al instalar windows en otra particion puede que malogre el arranque de ubuntu ???  eso es cierto ??
<mimecar> lo es
<mimecar> tendrás que recuperar después el arranque
<mimecar> deltra, para hablar en el irc usa mejor frases cortas (son más sencillas de leer)
<deltra> ok  lo are gracias
<Abr1l> mimecar, estas?
<mimecar> de momento
<Abr1l> mimecar, donde consigo sistemas preferencias
<Abr1l> ?
<mimecar> tocado y hundido
<mimecar> ¿a que te refieres?
<Abr1l> adobe flash player necesito configurar algo alli paraver cnna
<Abr1l> mimecar,
<mimecar> en el panel de control de gnome puede que esté un icono para configurar flash
<mimecar> pero no necesitas hacer nada para usar flash después de instalarlo
<Abr1l> .entramos a Sistema > Preferencias > adobe flash player, entramos a la pestania avanzados > configuracion de ubicacion de confianza, y en aniadir carpetas, agregamos la carpeta donde quedo instalado el CCNA exploration y listo.
<mimecar> no se que estas haciendo
<kobain> mimecar, a la tal Abr1l, para no ser grosero le falta un tornillo
<Abr1l> kobain, jajajajaja
<Abr1l> kobain, estas offtopic
<kobain> Abr1l, te parece?
<Abr1l> si
<Xago> amigos...tengo un Sony Xperia y para poder actualizar, sincronizar y respaldar datos, Sony me sugiere instalar PC Companion. El problema es que funciona para Microsoft. Alguien sabe si existe algún homólogo en Linux/Ubuntu?
<mimecar> Xago, usa un equipo con windows
<Xago> :(
<mimecar> instalar un firmware es algo crítico pero si quieres hacer pruebas..
<Zanguetsu> Xago, con una maquina virtual con windos
<mimecar> eso es un poco arriesgado
<Xago> lo he intentado con la VM, pero si bien reconoce el puerto usb, no lo reconoce como dispositivo
<Zanguetsu> ya agregaste tu usuario al vboxusers group
<Xago> Zanguetsu, , eso podría ser
<Zanguetsu> si por que creo que con eso se soluciona lo de los usb
<Zanguetsu> espera deja encontrar el tuto de como se hace
<Xago> sudo usermod -G vboxusers -a [user]
<mimecar> Xago, no sería mala idea actualizar el fin de semana
<mimecar> si la actualización sale mal te puedes quedar sin teléfono
<Xago> ?
<Xago> entiendo
<Zanguetsu> Xago, mira aquí ==>http://sliceoflinux.wordpress.com/2009/04/16/instalar-virtualbox-y-habilitar-los-puertos-usb/
<Xago> Zanguetsu, siiiii....ahora estoy conectado GRACIAS
<mimecar> Xago, ¿vas a actualizar el firmware desde una máquina virtual?
<Xago> bueno...ya está actualizado....el Xperia tiene un OTA que me avisa...no sabía si lo había hecho correctamente o no
<mimecar> entonces para que necesitas el pc companion ?
<Xago> ahora tengo certeza que está bien. Entonces, tengo herramientas para indicarle a Movistar que su servicio está como el diablo de malo
<Driez> krinkingdom46
<Xago> La velocidad de navegación es un asco 30 kbps y contraté 700kbps
<Xago> de bajada
<mimecar> tienes la mitad de bajada de lo que has contratado
<Xago> 30 contra 700 kbps
<mimecar> no
<mimecar> 700 kbps, asegurado el 10 %
<mimecar> tienes 70 kbs
<Xago> pq el 10%?
<mimecar> es lo que les obliga la ley
<Xago> en Chile?
<mimecar> lo hacen en España, en Chile seguramente
<Xago> diablos
<Xago> verificaré eso....que pena que sea tan malo el servicio...no lo puedo creer
<Abr1l> arp-, !
<Zanguetsu> Xago, que bueno si te sirvió la información?
<LordAioria> buenas noches a todos
<LordAioria> una pregunta, es que estoy peleandome con drupal soy algo noob. He modificado el settings para tener acceso a otra bd externa. Ahora quiero listar una tabla de ese schema externo. Segun un chico aqui cuando pregunte, me dijo que lo mejor era usar un theme_table
<mimecar> como no es una duda de ubuntu, pasa a #ubuntu-es-cafe
<LordAioria> ah perdon
<delli> ola
<inma> Hola, alguien me podria ayudar que soy novata en Linux, me acabo de instalar xubuntu 12.10 y el problema que tengo es que el pc no se me apaga. Gracias de antemano
<inma>  Alguien me puede ayudar por favor?
<Zanguetsu> inma, que equipo tienes un poco de especificaciones, cuenta con secure boot y cosas de ese tipo?
<inma> pues es un pentium IV a 3,2 Ghz, gráfica radeon 9200, ram 1,5 gb ddr 400
<inma> He estado leyendo en google sobre acpi=off, etc... pero el caso es que no sé como poner la solución que me indican a dicho error
<inma> De comandos algo muy perdida aún
<Zanguetsu> ok como haces el proceso de apagado de tu pc
<inma> pincho en el botón apagar al igual que hacía en win
<Zanguetsu> ok no te aparace alguna ventanita con la opcion reiniciar, apagar, cerrar sesion
<inma> Pincho en la esquina superior derecha de la pantalla donde me aparece mi nombre, se despliega un menú y elijo apagar, en lugar de cerrar sesión
<Zanguetsu> ok apagas y cierra la sesion, y despues aparece una pantalla negra con texto en ella
<Zanguetsu> y ahi se queda
<inma> yo pincho directamente en apagar y lo que hace es que se queda en el logo de xubuntu y no se apaga
<inma> hace el intento de apagarse al salir la pantalla de xubuntu pero no termina su proceso y se quedá pillado ahí el pc
<Zanguetsu> inma, ok mira abre un terminal
<inma> ya
<Zanguetsu> acto seguido escribes gksu gedit /etc/modules
<Zanguetsu> te va a pedir tu contraseña se la proporcionas y presionas enter
<inma> hecho
<Zanguetsu> una vez en ese archivo agrega hasta ael final la linea apm power_off=1
<Zanguetsu> guardas y cierras ek archivo
<inma> al presionar enter se me quedo la terminal en inma@inma-desktop:~$
<Zanguetsu> haber no te aparecio el editor de texto con unas letras en el
<inma> no
<inma> he visto la solución que me ofreces en internet pero con nano, no sé si tiene alguna diferencia
<Zanguetsu> sudo gedit /etc/modules
<Zanguetsu> es lo mismo pero con gedit para ti que vaz iniciando es mas sencillo
<inma> me dice orden no encontrada
<Zanguetsu> es raro por que en mi equipo si aparece
<inma> inma@inma-desktop:~$ gksu gedit /etc/modules
<inma> inma@inma-desktop:~$ sudo gedit /etc/modules
<inma> sudo: gedit: orden no encontrada
<inma> inma@inma-desktop:~$
<Zanguetsu> ok ya se por que pasa
<Zanguetsu> vale hagamoslo con nano
<inma> Eso es lo que me aparece en el terminal siguiendo los pasos que me has indicado. Acabo de instalar el sistema operativo y tengo más de 200 actualizaciones que realizar. Influye algo?
<Zanguetsu> gksu nano /etc/modules
<inma> ahora si me sale # /etc/modules: kernel modules to load at boot time.
<inma> #
<inma> # This file contains the names of kernel modules that should be loaded
<inma> # at boot time, one per line. Lines beginning with "#" are ignored.
<inma> loop
<inma> lp
<Zanguetsu> ok en la parte final pociciona el cursor con las teclas de direccion
<Zanguetsu> y escribe  apm power_off=1
<inma> disculpa pero marque la parte final con el ratón y ahora intento escribir y no me lo permite
<Zanguetsu> mira para desplazarte por la terminal se tiene que hacer con las flechitas del teclado
<Zanguetsu> presiona ctrl+x para que se cierre el editosr de textos nano
<Zanguetsu> inma, si pudiste salir del editor de texto?
<inma> No me deja no sé si ha quedado pillado
<Zanguetsu> haber con el raton trata de cerrar la terminal
<inma> Ahora sí
<inma> Cerrada
<Zanguetsu> vuelve a abrir la terminal
<inma> hecho
<Zanguetsu> y escrive nuevamente sudo nano /etc/modules
<Zanguetsu> una vez que estes en elarchivo con las flechitas muevete hasta el final del archivo
<Zanguetsu> veras un cuadrito verde al final de lo
<inma> lo que pasaba es que pusimos antes gksu nano en vez de sudo nano, no?
<Zanguetsu> no tiene nada que ver
<Zanguetsu> gksu es similar a sudo
<Zanguetsu> pero no hace permanentes los permisos en el archivo
<inma> acabo de escribir apm power_off=1
<Zanguetsu> ya esta el cursor abajo de la palabra lp
<Zanguetsu> ok ahora presiona ctrl+o
<inma> como lo guardo, en ctrl+x y luego me pide un nombre para el archivo
<inma> Sí. ya est
<Zanguetsu> control+o
<Zanguetsu> ya se guardo
<inma> hecho
<Zanguetsu> ok crtl+x para cerrar
<inma> hecho
<inma> Ahora pruebo a apagar el pc, o me queda algún paso más que realizar?
<Zanguetsu> prueba reiniciar primero
<Zanguetsu> despues trata de apagar}
<inma> Ok ahora vuelvo
<inma> Gracias por todo nuevamente
<Zanguetsu> aca te espero saludos
<inma> Siento decirte que sigue igual
<inma> Hay alguna otra posible solución?
<Zanguetsu> deja buscar algo mas
<inma> Ok muchas gracias
<inma> sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst
<inma> y agregas esto; acpi=off apm=power_off
<inma> al final de tu opcion que ingresas a xubuntu (donde dice Kernel)
<inma> quedaria asi:
<inma> /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.20-16-generic root=UUID=8dbf7c06-3779-4d83-b2b6-52e8c990139c ro quiet splash locale=es_ES acpi=off apm=power_off
<inma> guardas los cambios. y luego
<guampa> inma: el silenciador automatico ya te permite hablar
<guampa> para evitar que se dispare no escribas muchas lineas juntas una atras de la otra, trata de condensar en una linea lo que queres decir
<inma> Muchas gracias, disculpen las molestias, es lo que tiene ser novata en un chat irc
<guampa> si estas pasando texto de una pagina, o un fragmento de la misma es preferible que pases el url o uses !pastebin
<guampa> !pastebin
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<inma> Gracias a tod@s por la ayuda
<guampa> por nada
<Zanguetsu> inma, si lograste entrar al archibo del boot
<inma> No he hecho nada más, sólo lo que me dijiste, he encontrado esa información pero no sé si será válida para mi caso
<Zanguetsu> si escribes sudo nano /etc/grub/menu.lst que te aparece
<Zanguetsu> en la terminal
<inma> Ahora mismo vuelvo, voy a reiniciar el pc que he instalado las 200 actualizaciones que tenía, vuelvo en segundos
<Zanguetsu> ok
<inma> Ya estoy de nuevo por aquí
<Zanguetsu> haber un favor trata de apagar la compu despues de las actualizaciones
<inma> no me aparece nada en las líneas al ejecutar ese comando
<inma> ok, voy a probar
<Zanguetsu> si por favor gracias
<inma> Hola de nuevo disculpa la tardanza
<Zanguetsu> no problem que paso
<inma> se quedo en lo mismo se queda congelada la barra que aparece debajo de las letras de xubuntu y tengo que apagar el pc manualmente
<inma> He ejecutado el comando sudo nano /etc/grub/menu.lst y no me aparece nada en las líneas
<Zanguetsu> eso es por que ese archivo no esta en el sistema
<inma> al abrir el archivo las líneas de detalle no me aparecen nada
<Zanguetsu> trata de apagar le pc desde el terminal con sudo halt
<inma>   GNU nano 2.2.6         Archivo: /etc/grub/menu.lst         y lo demás en blanco
<Zanguetsu> si si aparece en blanco es por que no esta el archivo en esa ubicacion
<inma> anteriormente probé en mi pc lubuntu y al apagarlo no se apagaba y me salía un error halt
<Zanguetsu> trata de apagar asi escribe en el terminal sudo halt
<inma> ok voy a ello
<inma> Se quedó en el mismo lugar
<Zanguetsu> ok que driver de audio tienes instalado
<inma> cómo lo miro?
<Zanguetsu> lspci
<Zanguetsu> o ya se intenta primero cerrar sesion y despues apagar
<inma> 00:02.7 Multimedia audio controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] SiS7012 AC'97 Sound Controller (rev a0)
<Zanguetsu> inma, me tengo que retirar en una hora me conecto
<Zanguetsu> por lo pronto cierra sesion y trata de apagarla con la sesion cerrada
<inma> Ok, te estaré esperando. muchas gracias por todo
<Zanguetsu> para ver si no es algun proseso que no se muere
<Zanguetsu> por nada
<inma> Ok, lo probaré
#ubuntu-es 2013-10-08
<inma> Zanguetsu para cuando te conectes, comentarte que ya he encontrado la solución en ésta página http://txuspe.bandaancha.eu/system-halted.html . Muchas gracias por todo de corazón. Un saludo y ahora  disfrutar de la libertad de GNU/Linux
<l3u5h1d0> Hola
<l3u5h1d0> Necesito un interfas grafica de MYSQL
<pec_ar> hola apagué la pc desconecte todo para moverla y volví a conectar todo. Pero cuando la encendí no me encendió más el monitor
<pec_ar> es decir el monitor enciende pero no deja de estar en stanby
<pec_ar> Hola la pc esta funcionando pero el monitor nunca sale de stand by alguien sabe que puede estar pasando?
<seba__> ola
<seba__> alguien me puede ayudar
<seba__> asd
<seba__> asd
<seba__> asd
<seba__> e
<InkenRat> buen dia
<InkenRat> tengo la siguiente duda: acabo de instalar ubuntu 13.04 y me ah sido imposible ligar mi cuenta de facebook, al entrar por medio de las cuentas en linea ingreso mis datos doy entrar y se queda esperando la respuesta del servidor durante algunos minutos y despues envia solo un error de que no se puede conectar, espero me puedan ayudar muchas gracias.
 * xoan buenas
<hermeneuticdue> ,l
<hermeneuticdue> hi
<hermeneuticdue> hi
<hermeneuticdue> l
<xawics> join openerp-argentina
<xawics> list
<mimecar> error
<mimecar> command not found
<successus_clase> salud
<ariel__> saludos a toda la sala tengo instalado gnome-shell
<ariel__> pero al colocar el cursor en actividades el cursor me salen las ma usadas pero al darle click a todas se me bloquea el escritorio
<ariel__> quien me pueda dar una idea de como arreglarlo le agradezco
<Akuw> tengo problemas con esto W: Error de GPG: http://ppa.launchpad.net raring Release: Las firmas siguientes no se pudieron verificar porque su llave pública no está disponible: NO_PUBKEY 089EBE08314DF160
<mimecar> cuando añadas el repositorio ppa, importa también sus firmas
<mimecar> tienes los pasos en la página del repositorio
<Akuw> estas son   https://launchpad.net/~ubuntugis/+archive/ubuntugis-unstable/+index?field.series_filter=raring
<Akuw> estoy tratando de instalar postgis 2.0
<mimecar> en esa página tienes los pasos para añadirlo y poner la clave
<Akuw> en  user/ppa-name  lo cambio porque valores?
<mimecar> ubuntugis/ubuntugis-unstable
<ariel__> saludos mimecar
<Akuw> No se pudo encontrar ningún paquete cuyo nombre o descripción coincida con «postgresql-9.3-postgis-2.0»
<mimecar> ese paquete no está en el repositorio que estas usando
<ariel__> tengo un problemita con ubuntu gnome el escritorio
<ariel__> cuando doy clic en actividades me salen las mas frecuetes
<ariel__> cuando trato de entrar a todas
<ariel__> se me bloquea el pc
<ariel__> como podria solucionar ese problemita
<mimecar> ¿tienes puestas todas las actualizaciones?
<ariel__> yes
<mimecar> ¿estas usando repositorios ppa?
<ariel__> si
<mimecar> ¿relacionados con gnome?
<ariel__> con gnome-shell creo
<ariel__> es que yo quite unity pues nunca que me quiso funcionar bien
<Akuw> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntugis/ubuntugis-unstable/ubuntu raring main
<Akuw> lo que necesito es postgis 2.0
<Akuw> y al parecer alli esta
<mimecar> eso no es lo que dice el error que has puesto
<mimecar> no encuentra postgresql
<mimecar> y en el listado de archivos del repositorio tampoco sale
<mimecar> postgis si que está pero para Quantal
<mimecar> si tienes la 13.04 te faltan paquetes
<mimecar> Akuw, mándales un correo https://launchpad.net/~ubuntugis
<Akuw> al usar sudo aptitude search aparece postgresql-9.1-postgis-2.0                     - Geographic objects support for PostgreSQL 9.1
<Akuw> pero no postgresql-9.3-postgis-2.0
<mimecar> el programa necesita una versión que tu no tienes
<Akuw> que puedo hacer
<Akuw> tengo postgresql 9.3
<mimecar> no, tienes la 9.1
<mimecar> la 9.3 te la pide un programa externo a los repositorios
<Akuw> i   postgresql-9.3
<mimecar> al instalar la aplicación del PPA te dice que no cumples las dependencias
<Akuw> select version(); muestra que tengo la version 9.3
<mimecar> pon todos los mensajes que te salen al instalar la aplicación que viene en el ppa
<mimecar> usa pastebin
<Akuw> ok
<Akuw> http://www.pastebin.ca/2464203
<Akuw> http://www.pastebin.ca/2464204
<mimecar> pon los mensajes que da al instalar la aplicación del ppa
<Akuw> http://www.pastebin.ca/2464205
<mimecar> ese mensaje es cuando añades el ppa
<Akuw> si
<Akuw> cual necesitas
<mimecar> cuando instalas la aplicación de gis
<Akuw> No se pudo encontrar ningún paquete cuyo nombre o descripción coincida con «postgresql-9.3-postgis-2.0»
<mimecar> el paquete que quieres instalar es gis algo no?
<Akuw> postgis
<mimecar> postgres es una dependencia, PON los mensajes del paquete que quieres instalar
<Akuw> una pregunta, no deberia aparecer el nombre postgis 2.0 cuando hago un sudo aptitude search?
<mimecar> has actualizado el listado de repositorios?
<Akuw> si
<mimecar> el archivo postgresql no está en el listado que dan en el ppa
<Akuw> un momento, esta instalada la version, acabo de verlo usando dpkg  --->    ii  postgis               2.0.3-2~raring7 i386            Geographic objects support for PostgreSQL
<mimecar> si postgis tiene como dependencia postgres, ¿cómo lo has instalado?
<Akuw> ya tengo postgresql instalado
<mimecar> la 9.1
<Akuw> 9.3
<Akuw> ahora tengo el mismo problema
<Akuw> ERROR:  no se pudo abrir el archivo de control de extensión «/usr/share/postgresql/9.3/extension/postgis.control»: No existe el archivo o el directorio
<mimecar> tienes contenido en /usr/share/postgresql/9.3?
<Akuw> si
<mimecar> existe la ruta que da el error?
<Akuw> pero dentro de extension  plpgsql--1.0.sql  plpgsql.control  plpgsql--unpackaged--1.0.sql
<Akuw> la ruta es /usr/share/postgresql/9.3/extension
<mimecar> ¿está el servicio de postgres en ejecución?
<Akuw> si
<Akuw> tengo abierta una sesion
<mimecar> http://postgis.17.x6.nabble.com/Ubuntu-and-Postgresql9-1-3-2-td4997702.html
<mimecar> busca la ruta y te saldrá información
<Akuw> pero fijate hay sale pero sudo apt-get install postgresql-9.1-postgis
<Akuw> con postgres 9.1
<talo> enas
<ioCharSet> buenas tardes...
<ioCharSet> a ver quien sabe resolverme el misterio
<ioCharSet> un servidor con ubuntu server comparte una carpeta a través de samba
<ioCharSet> y dos ordenadores con exactamente el mismo comando la montan con distinta codificacion de caracteres
<ioCharSet> que koño pasa? xD
<ioCharSet> los locales de ambos pcs son iguales
<ioCharSet> y el comando para montar la unidad de red exactamente igual
<ioCharSet> pq uno lo monta bien y el otro mal?
<ioCharSet> como se puede saber con que iocharset ha montado un ordenador y otro?
<GridCube> fua
<GridCube> ni idea, eso ya se va mas alla de mis limites
<GridCube> P:
<GridCube> ioCharSet, si sabes inglés podes tirarte a preguntar en #ubuntu-server
<deltra> hola  todos
<GridCube> holgas
#ubuntu-es 2013-10-09
<Akuw> listo
<Akuw> geoserver corriendo con postgis
<Akuw> :)
<Tiffon> nas
 * xoan buenas
<isoCharset> hola...como puedo saber con que codificacion de caracteres estoy viendo una unidad de red?
<deltra> hola todos
<deltra> tengo una pregunta
<deltra> como puedo recuoerar el cargador de arranque de ubuntu
<deltra> ??
<GridCube> deltra, despues de que?
<GridCube> deltra, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<deltra> ??
<deltra> instale  en una segunda particion windows  y ahora no me sale el gestor dea arranque de ubuntu
<deltra> perdon pero soy nuevo en ubuntu
<deltra> gracias por el enlace
<femian> Hola como están...
<femian> consulta
<GridCube> !pregunta | femian
<kubot> femian: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<femian> tengo ubuntu 10.04 y tengo un mp4 conectado al pc, me dice que tiene x cantidad de tamaño libre para usar, le borro algunas cosas para liberar espacio pero me sigue dando el mismo espacio que antes de borrar, y así no me deja agregar datos, como hago para que me muestre el espacio libre real?
<femian> ?¿?
<mimecar> femian, si tienes Ubuntu 10.04 tendrás que actualizar
<femian> porque?
<mimecar> es una versión de ubuntu que no tiene soporte
<mimecar> puedes poner la 12.04 o superior
<femian> y eso tiene algo que ver con mi problema en cuestión?
<mimecar> con ese problema puede que no
<mimecar> pero en estos momentos no tienes repositorios para poner cosas
<mimecar> ni actualizaciones
<femian> puedes instalar las nuevas versiones de ubuntu con la misma maquina o tienes que tener una maquina mas nueva?
<GridCube> femian, revisa que los archivos que "borras" no esten siendo enviados a la papelera de reciclaje del usb
<mimecar> los requisitos aumentan un poco
<mimecar> pero siempre puedes usar escritorios más ligeros
<GridCube> osea al directorio .trash que esta en esa particion
<femian> el usb tiene papelera?
<GridCube> si
<femian> donde?
<GridCube> apreta ctrl-h y vas a ver el directorio .trash
<GridCube> en el punto de montaje
<femian> si, veo la carpeta y todos los archivos que borre, los borro de ahi?
<GridCube> con shift-supr eliminas sin pasar por la papelera
<femian> ok, pruebo y te digo...
<GridCube> si vas a la papelera desde el menu de thunar vas a poder elimarnos desde ahi tambien
<GridCube> onda "vaciar papelera"
<femian> lo hice con shift-supr y ahora si me muestra el espacio libre correcto... MUCHAS GRACIAS GridCube...
<GridCube> de nadas
<GridCube> femian, de enserio considera actualizar tu sistema
<GridCube> xubuntu 13.04 corre muy pero muy bien en maquinas de mediana edad
<femian> donde lo descargo?
<GridCube> http://xubuntu.org/getxubuntu/
<femian> es en español verdad?
<GridCube> sep
<GridCube> femian, :D http://fc07.deviantart.net/fs71/f/2013/260/7/c/gridcube_s_vbox_desktop_as_17_9_2013_by_gridcube-d6mol0h.png
<femian> gracias... saludos... les deseo lo mejor... probaré el xubuntu 13.04 y después les contaré...
<successus> salud
<GridCube> dinero
<alfonso> buenas tardes
<El_Buda> Hola chicos, alguien sabe si se puede poner el efecto expose (Super + W) al tocar una esquina como en gnome?
<El_Buda> En Unity, obvio
<willfrand> Que tal amigos, como estan, ando tratando de iniciar linux mint en un hp pavilion all in one 23, pero cuando entro al setup, a cambian el arranque para iniciarlo desde una usb, no me aparece la opcion, no se como lo puedo hacer, alguien puede ayudarme?? Gracias
<mimecar> willfrand, tendrás que preguntar en el canal #ubuntu-es-cafe
<willfrand> porque en ese canal mimecar ?
<mimecar> este canal es de soporte sólo para ubuntu y sus sabores
<mimecar> Mint es una distribución derivada
<willfrand> nadie aqui podria responderme mimecar ? vos no sabes?
<mimecar> aunque puedan responder, cada canal tiene una temática
<mimecar> entra en el canal que te he dicho y pregunta lo que quieras
<willfrand> ok viejo, gracias
<willfrand> de casualidad vos no sabes como hacerlo?
<Acro> willfrand: pulsa F6 en el arranque
<El_Buda> hay distribuciones que es un calvario iniciar desde USB, veáse debian, fedora
<willfrand> Acro, voy a intentarlo
<Acro> si no pulsa f11
<willfrand> Acro, es que el problema no es entrar a la bios
<willfrand> el problema es que en ella no he podido encontrar como cambiar las opciones de arranque
<Acro> no entras en la bios pasa a buscar el arranque en ptros medios
<willfrand> entonces Acro, el sistema arranca, no entro a la bios, sino que le doy f6?
<Acro> antes de que inicie windos
<willfrand> no pasa nada, lo estoy intentando, solo puede entrar con la tecla ESC, pero cuando entro, no tengo la opcion de cambiar las opciones de arranque
<Acro> prueba F12
<willfrand> no, tampoco
<willfrand> normalmente son SUPR, f2, f8 o f12
<willfrand> ninguna funcionó
<willfrand> solo esc para entrar a la bios
<Acro> Plug the USB Pen into any USB port on your PC (even the front port works)RebootPress <ESC> during bootup to gain the 'Boot Menu'  (or F12 etc depending on your PC)The USB Pen is now listed (SanDisk in my case)Select itHit EnterLinux boots fine
<Acro> o lee esto http://www.fixmestick.com/bootmenu
<willfrand> Ok Acro , lo leeré, gracias
<willfrand> cualquier cosa te digo
<willfrand> Hey Acro , gracias, que pagina mas util
<willfrand> voy a ver si me fuciona
<Shazaum> en la bios, no has la opcion 'Boot Menu" ?
<willfrand> no aparece
<willfrand> Shazaum,  entrare al menu de inicio
<willfrand> <willfrand> me dice
<willfrand> <willfrand> opr favor, deleccione el dispositivo de arranque
<willfrand> <willfrand> abajo
<willfrand> <willfrand> Fuentes de inicio UEFI: UEFI: IPv4 realtek ethernet controller
<willfrand> <willfrand> UEFI: IPv6 realtek ethernet controller
<mimecar> !paste willfrand
<kubot> willfrand: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<willfrand> disculpa mimecar , queria pegarle lo que te escribi a Shazaum
<mimecar> willfrand, no pegues texto en el canal
<willfrand> ok mimecar
<willfrand> pero el lo vio?
<mimecar> el bot ha bloqueado parte
<mimecar> usa pastebin
<LinuxChullachaky> ......
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato
<Abr1l> hasta luego
<El_Buda> Por favor, cual es el comando o argumento para instalar una aplicación (apt-get install) y también los paquetes recomendados de esa aplicación?
<El_Buda> o tengo que hacerlo de uno en uno?
<mimecar> para que necesitas poner los recomendados?
<mimecar> sudo apt-get install programa
<mimecar> no necesitas más
<El_Buda> mimecar, así lo hago hasta ahora
<El_Buda> pero entonces, porque en casi todas las instalaciones da paquetes recomendados?
<mimecar> y?
<mimecar> los recomendados no son necesarios para que el programa funcione
<El_Buda> para que son?
<El_Buda> extensiones o algo asi?
<mimecar> cualquier cosa que no es necesaria para el programa
<El_Buda> jaja buena explicación
<mimecar> si fuera necesario para el programa sería una dependencia
<El_Buda> si, eso lo tengo clarisimo
<El_Buda> no se, la verdad nunca he sabido porque narices siempre sugiere paquetes
<newbie> hola
<newbie> una consulta
<Guest56947> como puedo crear una red ad hoc en ubuntu
<Guest56947> es para compartir internet
<Guest56947> :)
<mimecar> tienes dos tarjetas de red?
<Guest56947> seee
<Guest56947> compre una usb
<Guest56947> mimecar hola
<mimecar> tienes una duda concreta sobre el proceso o no has buscado en google?
<Guest56947> buske pero me sale muy complicado
<Guest56947> existe algun programa que facilite las cosas
<mimecar> directamente no
<Guest56947> :O
<mimecar> ¿cuál es la duda concreta que tienes?
<Guest56947> aaaa
<Guest56947> esque quiero compartir internet y tengo la wifi integrada y una usb que compre
<deltra> hola a todos
<deltra> tengo problemas al conectar mi iphone no reconoce sale un mensaje de herror
<deltra> DBus error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Message did not receive a reply (timeout by message bus)
<deltra> gracias anticipadamente por sus respuestas
<ariel__> hola
<ariel__> tengo un problema con gnome-shell y es que cuando quiero ver todo los paquetes instalados
<ariel__> se me bloqea el escritorio
#ubuntu-es 2013-10-10
<ivedci89> exit
<ivedci89> hay manera de saber en linux ubuntu 13.04 cuanto tiempo he ejecutado gedit???
<ivedci89> desde el mes pasado...
<ivedci89> hay registros de algo asi en este sistema?
<ivedci89> pues necesito hacer un estimativo de cuanto tiempo tiempo me llevo escribir algo ...
<ivedci89> gracias
<ivedci89> a veces parece un canal muerto este... die die die
 * xoan buenas
<ivedci89> just sleep
<Ocsi_> hola
<successus> salud
<MAbeeTT> hola, hay algo tipo ufw pero para nat?
<MAbeeTT> uncomplicated NAT ?
<MAbeeTT> gracias.
<GridCube> mmm
<GridCube> ni idea
<GridCube> XD
<ivedci89> yo menos
<GridCube> no se que es ufw
<MAbeeTT> uncomplicated firewall. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UncomplicatedFirewall
<GridCube> http://forum.manjaro.org/index.php?topic=1371.0
<GridCube> MAbeeTT, ^
<MAbeeTT> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UncomplicatedFirewall
<MAbeeTT> http://www.nowhere.dk/post/48105860890/tip-nat-with-ubuntus-ufw-firewall pero buscaba algo, más tipo gui de línea de comandos para poder
<MAbeeTT> definir nateo de puertos a la lan.
<mimecar> usas NAT en un PC en lugar de en un router?
<MAbeeTT> mimecar: sí, será un equipo para un entorno virtualizado, nateará entre una LAN virtual, en un bridge cerrado e internet.
<MAbeeTT> mimecar: entonces el router natea a los distintos equipos que realizarán tareas específicas, con sus usuarios dedicados a la tarea.
<Crazyzurfer> hola
<Crazyzurfer> hay alguien crack, seco para ubuntu, que me ayude?
<mimecar> pregunta directamente y ya te contestarán
<Crazyzurfer> es largo
<mimecar> resumelo
<Crazyzurfer> instalé lamp desde taskel, al reimiciar el pc, apareció una pantalla negra al momento de iniciar sesión que dura como 1milisegundo y alaparecer vuelve al login
<Crazyzurfer> vi lo que decía y decía algo del apache
<mimecar> no te funciona el login?
<Crazyzurfer> no
<Crazyzurfer> no me funciona
<mimecar> has usado sudo con aplicaciones gráficas?
<Crazyzurfer> si...
<mimecar> has dejado mal los permisos y por eso no te funciona
<mimecar> no se usa nunca sudo con una aplicación gráfica
<Crazyzurfer> use sudo  con gedit
<mimecar> ya sabes las consecuencias de usarlo
<mimecar> tendrás que iniciar desde la consola y arreglar los permisos
<Crazyzurfer> como los arreglo
<mimecar> entra en una consola y después desde tu home
<mimecar> sudo chown usuario * -R
<Crazyzurfer> si voy a ctrl alt f1 puedo accedee a la consola
<mimecar> sólo en tu home, si lo haces fuera de /home/usuario te quedas sin sistema
<GridCube> lightdm tiene un problema a veces al autenticar a un usuario a un escritorio, eliminando los archivos .Xauthority y el .ICEauthority permite relogear correctamente porque estos archivos se regeneran Crazyzurfer
<Crazyzurfer> mimecar, un gringo me dijo que desinstalé compiz
<Crazyzurfer> :/
<mimecar> un problema de permisos no se arregla quitando programas
<Crazyzurfer> osea me dijo que mi problema es que desinstalé compiz
<mimecar> has desinstalado compiz?
<Crazyzurfer> no que
<Crazyzurfer> no intencional
<mimecar> al instalar lamp no se quita compiz
<mimecar> si usas sudo con una aplicación gráfica corres el riesgo de no iniciar sesión
<Crazyzurfer> pero en dpkg --get-selections sale como desinstalado
<Crazyzurfer> reinstalé compiz y funcionó :D!!
<mimecar> ahora sólo te queda descubir la razón de que desaparezca compiz al poner lamp
<mimecar> y quitarte la manía de usar sudo con aplicaciones gráficas
<mimecar> no ha sido un problema de permisos pero lo tendrás en un futuro
<y3r4y> Hola buenas tardes, ¿alguien me puede echar una manilla, que acabo de instalar en un portátil Acer Aspire 5315 ubuntu 12.04 LTS y no me detecta el Wi-Fi? Gracias de antemano.
<mimecar> y3r4y, has puesto todas las actualizaciones?
<y3r4y> Sí, lo tengo actualizado
<mimecar> has buscado si tu portátil tiene alguna incompatibilidad con ubuntu?
<y3r4y> Me reconoce como controlador privativo el Broadcom STA
<y3r4y> Pero lo instalo y no funciona
<y3r4y> broadcom sta
<mimecar> has mirado si el equipo tiene incompatibilidades?
<y3r4y> lo que me ha extrañado es  que mientras se instala me aparace de repente una pantalla negra con información de la cual no puedo salir y tengo que apagar el pc
<y3r4y> He leído algo por internet y he visto que la gente suele tener problemas  con dicho pc pero lo solucionan
<y3r4y> Ahora lo que he hecho es en el centro de software de ubuntu instalar el Broadcom 802.11 Linux STA wireless driver source pero no me detecta nada
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
<Xago> gracias por la santa pelora
<Xago> pelotta
<Xago> pelota
<Xago> diablos, estoy escribiendo como la cresta
<Xago> muchachos....alguien me puede decir porqué no me funciona ahora el flash?
<Xago> no me funciona flash ahora :(
<chilicuil> buenos dias o/
#ubuntu-es 2013-10-11
<magnof> lvhost.magnof
<magnof> lvhost.magnof
<willfrand> que tal amigos, como estan? han usado linux mint? trato de formatear un acer aspire one za3, pero siempre aparece un error, he usado linux mint y lubuntu para ello, pero no se deja formatear, alguien puede ayudarme?
<flashmx> hola
<flashmx> alguien me puede ayudar  a configurar la videollamada de fb en linux
<flashmx> hpla
<kal_> hi
<kal_> hola,..
<ese> hola kal_
<SadlyMistaken> buenas
<SadlyMistaken> tengo un problema con mi combi impresora-scanner. La impresora rula pero el scanner no.
<SadlyMistaken> He ido a la página de SANE, y dice que para mi impresora necesito pixma. Pero está instalado en la última versión
<SadlyMistaken> luego dice que mi versión de You need at least net-snmp 5.6, your version is 5.4.3
<SadlyMistaken> Tengo un problema con sane. No me detecta el Scanner pero si la impresora.
<SadlyMistaken> Alguien sabe de esto?
<SadlyMistaken> Ya me he leido bugs a mogollon y maneras de solucionarlo pero nada... sigue sin funcionar
<SadlyMistaken> :(
<successus> salud
<SadlyMistaken> No consigo escanear con mi scanner, pero si con mi impresora.. y es UN COMBI ¿Alguien sabe sobre SANE?
<kal_> hola, cuando hago users me salen dos usuarioa cuando solo esta uno, y me los duplica alquien sabe por que  resultado terminal: kall@yarin:~$ users ... kall kall ... kall@yarin:~$
<kal_> SadlyMistaken: usas el escaner desde usuario no admin ? si es asi, prueba usarlo desde usuario admin. Yo tenia ese proble y hube que dar permisos para usarlo en otros usuarios
<GridCube> SadlyMistaken, que modelo de scanner tenes? te lo reconoce el sistema?
<GridCube> kal_, pega en un pastebin lo que sale en tu terminal
<GridCube> kal: `users' prints on a single line a blank-separated list of user names of users currently logged in to the current host.  Each user name corresponds to a login session, so if a user has more than one login session, that user's name will appear the same number of times in the output.
<SadlyMistaken> kal_ es que si desde terminal pongo: sudo xsane tampoco reconoce que haya dispositivo.
<mimecar> SadlyMistaken, sudo + aplicación gráfica = problemas
<SadlyMistaken> si, tb.
<SadlyMistaken> pero es una de las soluciones que daban en los foros del mismo sane
<GridCube> SadlyMistaken, como te dije, te reconoce el dispositivo?
<SadlyMistaken> la verdad es que he probado de todo, pero el caso es que no reconoce el dispositivo
<GridCube> si tiras lsusb?
<SadlyMistaken> Bus 001 Device 003: ID 04a9:1752 Canon, Inc.
<SadlyMistaken> si
<SadlyMistaken> además como ya he dicho la impresora (que es el mismo combi si la reconoce bien)
<SadlyMistaken> y si hago sane-fin-scanner: found USB scanner (vendor=0x04a9 [Canon], product=0x1752 [MG3100 series]) at libusb:001:003
<mimecar> ya has buscado si el multifunción es compatible con linux?
<SadlyMistaken> el problema es abriendo xsane... que no lo siente. y si hago scanimage -L
<GridCube> kal_, :D te aparece dos veces tu nombre porque tenes abierta la terminal, ademas de la sesion en X. si abris un monton de terminales va a aperecer tu nombre un monton de veces
<SadlyMistaken> mimecar: si, es compatible segun la web de SANE
<SadlyMistaken> además yo se que lo es porque mi hermana usa LinuxMint y le funcionan las dos cosas bien con xsane
<GridCube> SadlyMistaken, ponele para probar que desenchufas la multifuncion, fijate si ahí xsane ve el scanner
<SadlyMistaken> desenchufar la multifunción?
<GridCube> capas que xsane no esta queriendo ver dos dispositivos por alguna razon,
<GridCube> ponele si
<SadlyMistaken> y donde está esa opción?
<SadlyMistaken> en el hardware no.
<SadlyMistaken> y en el software como ya te he dicho ni se abre.
<SadlyMistaken> Sólo funciona como impresora
<SadlyMistaken> y como escaner si uso el programa de canon.
<GridCube> mmm
<SadlyMistaken> pero ese programa es una mierda, solo puedo escanear una a una.
<SadlyMistaken> desde GIMP
<SadlyMistaken> no vale para nada... quería usar Xsane como hace mi hermana.
<SadlyMistaken> (Con la misma impresora)
<mimecar> olvidate de la impresora
<GridCube> SadlyMistaken, probaste usar simple-scan?
<SadlyMistaken> si GridCube y me dice lo mismo, que no está el dispositivo.
<SadlyMistaken> mimecar: que me olvide de ella?
<mimecar> para xsane sólo tienes un escáner
<mimecar> la impresora no existe
<GridCube> SadlyMistaken, mmmhm
<SadlyMistaken> pero si la impresora funciona.
<mimecar> pero no influye en xsane
<GridCube> SadlyMistaken, si, pero para linux son dos cosas separadas
<mimecar> son dispositivos independientes
<jenny__> hla
<GridCube> aunque esten en un solo aparato
<SadlyMistaken> ahm
<SadlyMistaken> ok ok
<GridCube> !hi | jenny__
<kubot> jenny__: Hola!, Bienvenido a #Ubuntu-es. Aquí puedes hacer todas las preguntas que necesites y ayudar cuando puedas también! Puedes leer las normas del canal en https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines/es
<jenny__> hlaaaa
<GridCube> SadlyMistaken, si abris en una terminal simple-scan que te dice en el log?
<GridCube> no tenes la letra O en tu teclado jenny__ ?
<SadlyMistaken> GridCube: ¿donde veo el log?
<GridCube> en la ventana de la terminal desde donde lanzas el programa
<SadlyMistaken> pues no dice nada
<SadlyMistaken> Abre Simple-Scan, pero arriba de la aplicación sale una ventanita diciendome: No se detectó ningún scanner
<SadlyMistaken> combruebe si está conectado o encendido
<SadlyMistaken> pero claro... lo está.
<jenny__> hola
<jenny__> hello
<GridCube> SadlyMistaken, http://arch.debian.org/tracker/?func=detail&aid=313444&group_id=30186&atid=410366
<ariel__> tengo un problema con gnome-shell no me despliega los programas
<ariel__> quien me pueda ayudar lo agradeceria
<GridCube> !detalles | ariel__
<kubot> ariel__: Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<ariel__> hola jenny
<ariel__> cuando trato de desplegar donde estan todos los paquetes instalados se me bloquea la pantalla
<mimecar> ariel__, ¿qué versión de ubuntu usas?
<ariel__> 13.04
<mimecar> ¿con todas las actualizaciones?
<arandamolina> Hola a todos, buenas mañanas, buenas tardes, buenas noches!!!!!
<ariel__> si actualizado
<mimecar> ¿has usado sudo para lanzar aplicaciones gráficas?
<ariel__> no
<arandamolina> Consulta: cuál es el canal del café-amistad-ubunt-es?
<SadlyMistaken> GridCube: ya leí eso. Al principio tratan el tema, pero luego lo dejan aparcado porque el chico consigue que funcione, sin comentar como, y entonces hablan de las resoluciones y tal... se dispersan.
<mimecar> si creas un usuario nuevo el problema se mantiene?
<mimecar> !ot arandamolina
<kubot> arandamolina: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<ariel__> no
<arandamolina> Tenkiu
<ariel__> cuando entro con otro usuario el problemq desaparce
<mimecar> entonces es un problema de configuración
<mimecar> si reiniciar la configuración de gnome seguramente se arreglará
<ariel__> cuando entro de invitado por ejemplo
<ariel__> no se como reiiniciar la configuracion
<mimecar> renombra las carpetas .config y .local
<mimecar> con esas dos debería reiniciarse
<kal_> GridCube: ok, gracias por la aclaracion...
<SadlyMistaken> mimecar, he encontrado alguien que lo ha solucionado, pero necesito que alguien me guie un poco, porque está en inglés y hay algunos pasos que no quiero dar en falso.
<SadlyMistaken> Me podrías ayudar por favor?
<mimecar> pon los pasos en el canal
<SadlyMistaken> no son pasos, es una explicación por pasos: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6222916/
<mimecar> te dice que use mc y cambies algunos permisos
<SadlyMistaken> si, pero ayudame por favor porque mis datos son found USB scanner (vendor=0x04a9 [Canon], product=0x1752 [MG3100 series]) at libusb:001:003
<SadlyMistaken> y creo que los suyos son 001:004
<SadlyMistaken> y ahí está la diferencia.
<mimecar> donde tengas 004 usa 003
<SadlyMistaken> y que es Midnight Commander?
<SadlyMistaken> un modo?
<mimecar> un administrador de archivos para consola
<SadlyMistaken> uhum
<SadlyMistaken> que significa: and found that @4 was a symlink to /dev/usbdev1.4.
<SadlyMistaken> a que se refiere con @4
<SadlyMistaken> y no se que es un link "sym"
<mimecar> un enlace simbólico
<SadlyMistaken>  bueno, pues yo he entrado a ese directorio, efectivamete hay un archivo llamado 001 y otro 005
<SadlyMistaken> pero no puedo entrar en ellos con gedit
<SadlyMistaken> para cambiar esos links..
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> para que tienes que usar gedit?
<mimecar> no te dice nada de eso en lo que has puesto
<SadlyMistaken> pero dice que no le gusta ese enlace simbólico
<SadlyMistaken> y que lo corta... con control x
<SadlyMistaken> eso es lo que leo yo
<mimecar> did Control-x, c and enabled read, write,
<mimecar> no dice que lo corta
<SadlyMistaken> control-x es cortar
<SadlyMistaken> bueno, no importa, me acabo de dar cuenta que al final del parrafo dice "y entonces ya puedo usar scangear"
<SadlyMistaken> está como yo
<mimecar> dentro de midnight commander es cortar?
<SadlyMistaken> usando el scan gear, que es la utilidad que da Canon, pero no el Xsane
<SadlyMistaken> no ha arreglado nada de nada..
<SadlyMistaken> mimecar: ah, es verdad,en terminal no es cortar.. eso seria control+mayusculas+x
<SadlyMistaken> cierto.
<SadlyMistaken> Lo siento
<SadlyMistaken> Seguiré buscando la solución ,gracias un montón.
<SadlyMistaken> :D
<mimecar> lee más despacio
<GridCube> SadlyMistaken, ese link que te pase el tipo pone la solución
<GridCube> intentaste lo que hizo ?
<GridCube> explica paso a paso
<SadlyMistaken> no, lo que habla es como crear logs especiales para el grupo SANE...
<SadlyMistaken> pero no dice como lo arregló
<SadlyMistaken> es más, luego cambia de conversación hablando de dpi
<GridCube> no
<GridCube> dice como lo arreglo, te da el archivo para que lo agreges
<GridCube> el que define el escaner para SANE
<GridCube> obviamente puede no funcionar
<GridCube> pero dice como
<SadlyMistaken> mhmm
<SadlyMistaken> Make sure that you are a member of the scanner group.
<SadlyMistaken> como veo si soy un miembro del grupo scanner
<SadlyMistaken> yo pongo groups
<SadlyMistaken> y salgo
<SadlyMistaken> es eso?
<GridCube> si sale que sos parte del grupo sane
<GridCube> agregaste el archivo que dice ahí?
<GridCube> http://arch.debian.org/tracker/download.php/30186/410366/313444/4905/mg5200.rules
<SadlyMistaken> GridCube: ese es otro escaner
<GridCube> http://arch.debian.org/tracker/?func=detail&aid=313444&group_id=30186&atid=410366
<GridCube> es el que esta definido ahí
<GridCube> ah ya
<GridCube> vos tenes el 3100
<SadlyMistaken> creo que no soy del grupo sane ni scanner: BACKENDS="pixma" ./configure --bindir="/usr/bin" --sbindir="/usr/sbin" --sysconfdir="/etc" --libdir="/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu"
<SadlyMistaken> perdon
<SadlyMistaken> puse groups y mi usuario y dice: adm disk cdrom sudo dip www-data plugdev lpadmin sambashare
<SadlyMistaken> por lo tanto no debo ser.. ¿no?
<SadlyMistaken> de todos modos hice lo que pone ahí y... aun asi no veo "cambios", no digo que tenga que funcionar, pero algun cambio debería ver
<SadlyMistaken> no tengo el de mg5200.rules pero tengo reglas para mi mg3100
<GridCube> mm
<GridCube> lee lo que hizo el tipo en el link que te pase yo
<GridCube> http://arch.debian.org/tracker/?func=detail&aid=313444&group_id=30186&atid=410366
<SadlyMistaken> gridCube de todas formas estás usando 2 links... uno donde el chico explica lo que le pasa, y alguna cosa que ha probado, y luego se pone a hablar de dpis.... Y otro enlace donde lees como el chico le explica como instalarse una versión para hacer TESTS para mandarlos a los developers de SANE
<SadlyMistaken> son cosas diferentes.
<SadlyMistaken> por eso dice luego: Now you can start with testing your scanner.
<SadlyMistaken> de todas maneras, ya he probado todo lo que dice que ha hecho y a mi no me funciona
<SadlyMistaken> GridCube: lo que no entiendo es lo de All the links of libsane point to '.1.0.23' files
<GridCube> ni idea
<SadlyMistaken> De todas maneras GridCube quiero darte las gracias Mimecar tambien, sois unos soletes de verda
<SadlyMistaken> :D achiaaaaaaaaaaaasssssshhh
<GridCube> :) de nada
<codekK> Hola a todos, alguein sabe que repositorios de ppa.launchpad.net tengo que utilizar para 13.04 raring? Ya que no me existen los de raring y si miro el ftp por navegador solo existen para: hardy, intrepid, jaunty, karmic, lucid, maverick, natty, oneiric y precise... necesito actualizar paquetes de estos repos (como GNOME/network manager) pero me dan error...:S
<mimecar> codekK, si una aplicación no tiene un PPA para tu versión de ubuntu poco puedes hacer
<codekK> Vaya y como puede ser eso?  Como es posible si me he bajado ubuntu desde la página oficial con GNOME y no dan soporte para sus aplicaciones? :S no lo entiendo
<codekK> que debería hacer¿ instalar 12.04?
<mimecar> los PPA no pertenecen a ubuntu
<mimecar> los repositorios oficiales si que tienen actualizaciones
<codekK> Entonces, debería eliminar los PPA de launchpad ? porque no dan soporte a 13.04?
<codekK> y recibir actualizaciones desde el oficial de ubuntu?
<mimecar> ¿qué PPA has añadido?
<mimecar> por defecto no viene ninguno definido
<codekK> mimecar: no he añadido ningun PPA
<codekK> mimecar: por defecto venian los de Launchpad pertenecientes a GNOME y a networkmanager
<codekK> entonces me di cuenta porque al hacer el apt-get update me tira 404 error not found de los que vienen de Launchpad y apuntan a raring
<mimecar> pon en pastebin la salida de sudo apt-get update
<codekK> enseguida
<codekK> y perdona pero esque no estoy acostumbrado a trabajr con PPA ni nada de esto ya que yo uso Debian pero para un chico que me pidio le metí ubuntu
<mimecar> no tienes que tener ningún ppa y menos para cosas de gnome
<GridCube> si ubuntu tiene algo bueno es que a diferencia de debian ya viene con todos los repositorios que podes necesitar
<codekK> Ya por eso me extraño
<codekK> no toque absolutamente nada
<GridCube> codekK, puede ser que este llamando a un mirror que anda mal
<codekK> y me ha dicho que tiene problemas con el network manager que por wifi a veces se deesconecta y sn tener el cable de red conectado dice q el cable de red se ha desconectad (estando x wifi) eso cada 10 min y se vuelve a conectar
<codekK> entonces intente actualizar ubuntu
<codekK> entre ellos network manager
<codekK> pero al hacer el update me sale el error
<codekK> GridCube: si efectivamente que esta mal el mirro ya que estoy apuntando a uno que no existe
<GridCube> en las opciones de Origenes de software que use uno distinto
<codekK> pero esque no existe mirror de network manager (por ejempl) para 13.04 :s
<codekK> es lo que me exctraña
<mimecar> no tienen que existir
<GridCube> codekK, el mirror en particular puede estar mal, eso no significa que tooooodos los mirrors esten mal
<GridCube> simplemente elegi otro
<codekK> Pero cual otro voy a elegir para network manager si no existe otro oficial para 13.04  ni otro ni ninguno vamos
<codekK> mirar mi salida del update pastebin.com/EnBWj2rM
<mimecar> codekK, ¿seguro que no has añadido ningún ppa?
<codekK> si... yo no añadi nada.. a noser que mi amigo...
<codekK> aunque me dijo que no :S
<mimecar> http://ppa.launchpad.net/network-manager/ppa/ubuntu/dists/raring/main/binary-amd64
<codekK> http://ppa.launchpad.net/network-manager/ppa/ubuntu/dists/
<codekK> efectivamente no existe mirror del ppa de network çmanager para raring
<mimecar> para que lo has añadido tu / tu amigo?
<mimecar> el gestor de redes de gnome está en el repositorio principal
<codekK> yo no añadi y el no l ose si lol añadio... si lo añadio seria intentando arreglar el problema que tiene con el network manager que se desconecta
<codekK> entonces me cargo el ppa de network manager
<codekK> no?¿
<mimecar> quita ese repositorio y comprueba que están puestas todas las actualizaciones
<mimecar> si el ppa no tiene una versión para la 13.04 has acabado
<codekK> entonces lo dicho si el ppa no tiene para 13.04 me tengo que apoyar en los oficiales de ubunjtu no?
<codekK> y como compruebo lo de las actualizacines? a que te refieres? a apt-get upgrade?
<mimecar> sí
<codekK> voy a ver..
<codekK> vale!
<codekK> Encima no tenía en el source list la linea del network manager y esque estaba añdido por separado el ppa en source.list.d elimine el archivo y listo ahor actualiza a ver si se me resuelve el problema de network manager..
<successus__> salud, hasta otro rato
<codekK> Bien, tengo un problema al poner el equipo en suspension y volver a ponerlo a fncionar vuelve la imagen pero se queda congelado el PC solo se mueve el raton... ¿a qué se puede deber? Ubuntu 13.04
<mimecar> ya has puesto todas las actualizaciones?
<codekK> sip
<mimecar> es un portátil o un equipo de sobremesa?
<codekK> Parece que ahora Internet va bien, ya no se desconecta por cable y por wifi tampoco se desconecta pero el problema esque estando por wifi cada10minaprox el icono semueve como si estubiera escaneando de nuevo... supongo q es normal y luego lo de la suspensión
<codekK> es un portátil
<codekK> Un thosiba L750
<mimecar> sabes que si está en suspensión y se queda sin batería pierdes todo lo que esté abierto?
<codekK> si
<mimecar> la hibernación te funciona?
<codekK> Pero el problema es tanto con bateria o enchufado a la corriente, tengo configurado que si cierro la tapa entre en suspensión, bien se supende... Pero cuando vuelvo a abrir la tapa vuelve la imagen pero se conegla solo responde el raton
<codekK> No probe la hibernación
<mimecar> primero comprueba que funciona la hibernación
<codekK> Puedo abrir otro TTY y responde pero parece que gnome se bloquea
<codekK> ok
<codekK> voy a ello
<mimecar> tienes una partición de swap de tamaño adecuado?
<codekK> si tengo una swap de 4gb
<mimecar> cuanto tiene de RAM?
<codekK> 4gb
<codekK> ya se que se supone que es recomendable que sea del doble aproximadamente
<codekK> pero eso no es indispensable si no me equivoco..
<mimecar> hasta cierto tamaño sí
<mimecar> si hibernas / suspendes se usa
<mimecar> con la hibernación seguro
<codekK> Voy a probar a cambiar suspension por hibernación
<codekK> mimecar: no me permite seleccionar la hibernación desde la configuración de energía :S
#ubuntu-es 2013-10-12
<perdidito> hola a tod@s
<perdidito> una ayudita profavor
<perdidito> alguien con ipad le mete musica desde ubuntu?
<Tiffon> nas
<ese> que pasaria si pongo en sudoers: username ALL :  NOPASSWD /path/to/sudo ?
<aguitel> probalo
<Guest55209> alguien me puede ayudar a registrar mi nick??
<Guest55209> o una pag para hacerlo, tmpoco quiero molestarle mucho
<mimecar> !registrar Guest55209
<kubot> Guest55209: Si quieres registrar tu Nick en *freenode* haz « /msg NickServ register tu_contraseña tu_email ». Te enviarán un email de confirmación despues puedes identificarte con « /msg NickServ identify tu_contraseña ». Esto último se puede hacer automáticamente en la mayoría de clientes IRC.
<siac215> Hola amigos ¿Existe un canal para linux mint español?
<mimecar> en freenode me parece que no
<mimecar> mira si existe #mint-es
<siac215> mimecar gracias
<siac215> La distro ubuntu saca versiones cada tanto tiempo, ¿Que pasa con las versiones anteriores como 12.04 y 13.04?
<mimecar> tienen soporte durante un tiempo
<mimecar> las anteriores a la 12.04 no tienen soporte ya
<siac215> Yo tengo el 12.04 que pasa cuando termine el soporte?
<mimecar> aún te quedan varios años de soporte
<GatoLoko> la 10.04 tiene soporte aun para servidores
<mimecar> para las aplicaciones que usan los servidores sí
<mimecar> pero para escritorio no
<GatoLoko> eso he dicho
<siac215> al terminar el soporte ya no podre usar el centro de sorfware
<siac215> O algo asi?
<mimecar> siac215, no te serviría de nada usar el centro de software
<mimecar> te quedas sin repositorio
<siac215> constantemente tengo que cambiar de version?
<mimecar> cada x años, sí
<siac215> solo ubuntu ofrece LTS... ¿Existe otra distro con LTS?
<mimecar> cada distribución tiene sus ciclos de soporte
<siac215> Que sea LTS?
<GatoLoko> redhat enterprise linux no lo llama LTS, pero tiene soporte por 7 años
<siac215> Gracias
<GatoLoko> linux mint tambien tiene soporte por 5 años como las lts
<siac215> Menos mal tengo el 12.04
<siac215> Porque tengo algunos programas instalados
<siac215> Que si instalo otra version debo instalar todooo de nuevo
<siac215> No es muy divertido
<mimecar> haz una copia de seguridad si eso te preocupa
<mimecar> si tienes un fallo en tu equipo te puedes quedar sin información y tendrías que empezar de nuevo
<siac215> Si hare eso
<siac215> Me pase de windows al mundo gnu este año y la verdad me gusta mucho aprendi muchas cosas jajaja
<Guest55209> gracias kubot me pongo a ello
<mimecar> Xiguanda, sal del canal si vas a hacer pruebas con los nicks
<mimecar> te quito el silencio esta vez, la próxima lo tendrás que cumplir
<Xiguanda> gracias mimecar
<successus> salud
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato
<successus> salud
<successus> salud
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato
<successus> o/
#ubuntu-es 2013-10-13
<TM26> Oigan saben como proteger el disco contra formateos , añadirle una contraseña extra al de root ? O algo asi ... Hoy por error fle di 2 formatos diferentes a un disco externo :(...
<m4v> TM26: no, ya que para formatear tienes que estar como root y root tiene vía libre para todo.
<TM26> Pppfffff . Ya q a hacer mas cuidadoso !!!! mav gracias
<DavidMrvg> Saludos Amigos desde Venezuela
<ivedci89> estoy probando uno de los hijos de ubuntu en una maquina virtual
<ivedci89> linux mint
<ivedci89> me esta gustando
<ivedci89> saludos dsd arg... bendiciones
<successus> salud
<Tiffon> nas
<MAbeeTT> cuál es la razón por la que netwotkmanager/dhcpd-client no toma lasdirectivas static routers?
<hugodd> Hola a todos.. consulta: tengo un ubuntu 13.04 en una laptop con resolucion de pantalla 1366x768, cuando inicio el gedit y lo maximizo para ocupar toda la pantalla, abajo del gedit donde elijo el highlight mode estando en modo texto aparece una lista de lenguajes (Plain Text,ActionScript,Ada,ASP,etc.) cuando hay mas opciones para abajo de la lista o para arriba , no me aparece la flecha para desplazarme para elegir mas opciones. Tengo que restaurar y v
<hugodd> olver a maximizar el gedit para que aparezca. Sospecho que en todos los programas pasa eso. Como se soluciona?
<MAbeeTT> hugodd: no tengo andando conmigo ubuntu 13.04, sé qu en 12.04 la barrita para bajar y subir es muy finita y medio caprichosa
<MAbeeTT> hugodd: probá iniciando el unity-2d, en el login apretás la rueda dentada y te ofrecerá una sesión con un nombre del estilo "ubuntu sin efectos"
<hugodd> Ok, gracias.. veo que ni es necesario de restorear la ventana y volverla a maximizar recupera la barrita para bajar y subir. simplemente hago click en el documento y vuelvo a activiar la opcion y aparece.. es muy intermitente el bug
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato
<ramrebol> Hola. ¿Es posible compartir mi Escritorio con ubuntuone?  Trato y no hay caso.
#ubuntu-es 2014-10-06
<sadalsuud> hola gente, resulta que estaba en el PC y se apagó, uso XFCE y luego que lo encendí de nuevo, cuando entro a mi usuario, solo me sale el fondo de pantalla, no sirve ni el clic derecho,
<sadalsuud> qué podría hacer ??? ... :(
<chilicuil> sadalsuud: mmm, que raro.., que mal esta diseñado xfce si un apagado inesperado provoca que se desconfigure todo, sugiero que muevas tu configuracion local, reinicies la computadora y vuelvas a configurar tu sistema como lo tenias antes
<chilicuil> sadalsuud: mv ~/.config/xfce4/ ~/.config/xfce4.old
<chilicuil> sadalsuud: sudo reboot
<chilicuil> con esos dos comandos deberias tener tu entorno de vuelva (aunque con las confguraciones por defecto en lugar de las tuyas)
<knosys> buenas, alguien ha utilizado alguna vez la librería wxWidgets?
<knosys> parece que si se instala en ubuntu mediante repositorios, los compiladores tienen problemas para linkarla
<knosys> sabeis algo sobre esto?
<knosys> Hola, podria alguien ayudarme? No puedo iniciar sesion en lightdm , solo en modo terminal ! :S
<successus> salud
<knosys> salud
<Xiguanda> holas
<DELLtra> nas o/
<VictorCL> hola , alguien k se pa algo sobre conectarse a VPN con ubuntu 14 ?
<m3n3chm0> dear all guys, any way to automatic loggin into Teamviewer ?? the checkbox is already enabled but I have to input my username&password always at startup
<mimecar> !es
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal donde se habla en Español exclusivamente. Ver http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat para otros canales.
<mimecar> !en
<kubot> This is a spanish channel, please go to #ubuntu for english support.
<Xiguanda> good night
<administrador> es posible que pueda hablar con una mujer
<mimecar> ??
<mimecar> administrador, este canal es para resolver dudas de Ubuntu
<administrador> gracias
<administrador> buena tarde
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
<dlops> alguien en españa que me diga cuantos digitos tiene un numero celular alla¡
#ubuntu-es 2014-10-07
<n-iCe> Hola! hace tiempo no vengo para acá, cómo están todos?
<pegasus555> buenas con todos, necesito ayuda en mi trabajo quieren que implemente un controlador de dominio en ubuntu y que se autentifiquen las estaciones de windows, he buscado un tutorial en internet pero no he encontrado nada con lo que quiero hacer, estaba pensando si alguien ha hecho un controlador de dominio en webmin y que se autentifiquen las estaciones de windows , o alguien ha seguido algun tutorial con respecto a lo que quier
<pegasus555> o alguien me puede guiar con respecto a lo que quiero hacer
<pegasus555> les agradeceria
<n-iCe> uy
<n-iCe> yo no tengo ni idea de lo que hablas
<n-iCe> intentaste en inglés?
<n-iCe> en el canal oficial de inglés?
<pegasus555> la idea es esta debes de instalar windows 2008 server y levantar el directorio activo lo reemplazo por un servidor ubuntu que simule ser un controlador de dominio de windows, si se puede porque yo lo he visto fisicamente en otra empresa
<n-iCe> uhm
<pegasus555> disculpen hay algun canal en español de solo de servidores de ubuntu
<n-iCe> en español no creo
<n-iCe> pero /join #ubuntu-server
<pegasus555> ok n - iCe gracias
<wal> Hola
<successus> salud
<knosys> Hola, perdonen, como serian las opciones de mount , para una particion NTFS que quiero que se monte automaticamente, pero que solo root tenga permiso de lectura sobre ella?
<knosys> pero que los usuarios, aunque no tengan permiso de lectura, tengan la unidad montada.
<knosys> Eso es posible?
<knosys> seria algo asi como 700?
<Mazoft> Hola a todos
<Mazoft> tengo un problemita, y es que tengo 2 espacios sin asignar
<Mazoft> y me gustaría asignarlos, pero con gparted no sé el modo de ghacerlo
<Mazoft> alguien me ùede ayudar?
<Mazoft> http://i.imgur.com/IutblKQ.png
<Mazoft> ahi teneis una imagen
<GridCube> Mazoft, >boton derecho >nuevo
<GridCube> arriba hay una hojita blanca con un mas verde
<Mazoft> nuevo que ?
<Mazoft> necesito elimar esas cosas
<Mazoft> y añadir mas espacio en home o /
<Mazoft> D
<Mazoft> GridCube mira ahora:
<Mazoft> http://i.imgur.com/RinJEXI.png
<GridCube> si esas cosas no estan asignadas simplemente expandi las otras particiones
<Mazoft> ese es el problema
<Mazoft> no me deja expandir las demas particiones
<GridCube> depende de su estructura
<GridCube> tenes asi {[].[]}[].
<GridCube> no podes asignar el espacio del primer punto al tercer par de cocrchtes
<GridCube> pero podes asignar el espacio del punto a cualquiera de los corchetes que tiene al rededor
<GridCube> y no podes asignar nada mas a la llave, porque esta muy lejos del pinto
<GridCube> punto*
<Mazoft> amigo, soy un noob en esto
<GridCube> jajajaja
<GridCube> mira la representación grafica que esta arriba en gparted
<GridCube> es mas claro ahi
<GridCube> es una cinta
<GridCube> no podes asignar el lugar en la cinta a algo que no este tocandose ya, osea, no podes usar el espacio libre al final para agrandar una partición que esté al principio
<GridCube> entendes?
<Mazoft> si
<Mazoft> entonces que puedo hacer?
<Mazoft> formateo?
<GridCube> nada, ya formateaste
<GridCube> no?
<GridCube> en tu imagen final
<GridCube> no lo dejaste como querias?
<Mazoft> nop
<Mazoft> yo quiero que haya solo 3 particiones
<GridCube> pues deshace los cambios que hiciste recien
<Mazoft> ./home
<Mazoft> ./
<Mazoft> ./boot
<Mazoft> y ya
<GridCube> pues tu problema es swap
<GridCube> tenes que moverlo al final de la lista
<GridCube> una ves que swap este al final, podes agrandar la particion extendida sdb1
<GridCube> una ves agrandada la particion extendida sbd1
<Mazoft> http://i.imgur.com/GrlwyjT.png
<Mazoft> lol
<Mazoft> mira ahora
<GridCube> podes agrandar algunas de las particiones internas de sbd1, osea sdb5, sdb6 y sdb7
<Mazoft> http://i.imgur.com/6uQabup.png
<Mazoft> no puedo
<Mazoft> voy a formatear el pc entero creo
<Mazoft> desde un live cd
<Mazoft> :\
<Mazoft> he hecho un lio tremento
<Mazoft> GridCube muchas gracias de todas formas
<Mazoft> a ver como lo arreglo ^^
<Mazoft> reicnio
<ana_> hola
#ubuntu-es 2014-10-08
<juacom99> hola, alguein por aqui usa kde cinncec
<juacom99> *kde connect
<ivedci89> hay alguna algun demonio en linux que mantenga el CPU frio regulando frecuencia de CPU? ....mmm algo así como una combinación entre indicator-cpufreq y psensor...
<ivedci89> cómo se llama el demonio en linux que mantenga el CPU frio regulando frecuencia de CPU? ...algo así como una combinación entre indicator-cpufreq y psensor...  y cómo configurarlo?
<rodrigo_> Hola, ¿hay algun virtualizador de android que funcione tambien como bluestacks pero para ubuntu? , hasta ahora que yo sepa bluestack es el mejor que funciona de todos los que probe para windows
<rodrigo_> #bluestacks
<rodrigo_> #virtual
<rodrigo_> #android
<guampa> rodrigo_: usa /join
<Xago> hola buenos dias
<GridCube> !hola | Xago
<kubot> Xago: Hola!, Bienvenido a #Ubuntu-es. Aquí puedes hacer todas las preguntas que necesites y ayudar cuando puedas también! Puedes leer las normas del canal en https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines/es
<Xago> necesito listar archivos de los últimos 5 dias Cómo?
<GridCube> man ls
<Xago> "ls -lat *.dat" , pero como le digo que quiero los últimos 60 dias¡
<Xago> ?
<GridCube> leiste el man?
<GridCube> Xago, http://superuser.com/questions/560598/how-list-file-by-range-of-date
<Xago> GridCube, gracias me ayudó ese link, gracias
<GridCube> :)
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
<wal> Hola
<Guest35216> hola
<wal> hola loco
#ubuntu-es 2014-10-09
<miky_> por lo general, cuando debe usarse la opcion de "ubuntu low latency"... me aparece en el menu para selecciona el SO a  utilizar,  solo cuando tengo instalado ubuntu studio....
<miky_> ?????
<JoseLuisC> miky_, creo que es porque el kernel de ubuntu estudio puede trabajar en tiempo real. para eso del renderizado y la producción musical
<JoseLuisC> low latency significa arrancar normal sin esa opción
<miky_> ok, muchas gracias
<successus> salud
<Metis_> buenas
<Metis_> alguien sabe como ejecutar codigo java en ubuntu por consola?
<Metis_> puedo hacerlo con el eclipse pero no se como se hace por comando
<anmiri> Hola me pueden indicar como resolver esto?: la cuenta de face, gmail y otras y sus respectivas contraseñas quedan, no se borran al salir, entonces cualquiera puede acceder a ellas. NO QUIERO QUE ESTO OCURRA. Que hago?
<mimecar> tienes una cuenta por usuario en el sistema?
<anmiri> si, una para hotmail, y otra para gmail
<mimecar> usan varias personas el mismo ordenador?
<sanzante> Metis ha esperado menos de dos minutos a obtener una respuesta :D :D
<sanzante> tendrán razón cuando se habla de socierdad de la inmediatez :D
<anmiri> si, varios, yo, mi sra. y sus dos hijos
<mimecar> anmiri, cada persona tiene una cuenta propia en el sistema?
<anmiri> A que sistema te referís?P
<mimecar> a tu Ubuntu
<anmiri> cada uno de nosotros tiene su cuenta para acceder a hotmail, gmail, facebook, si a eso te referis
<mimecar> si cada uno tiene una cuenta no pueden acceder a tus contraseñas
<anmiri> si, es lo que deberia suceder. OCURRE que las contraseñas no se borran, permanecen al retomar hotmail por ejemplo
<mimecar> no veo donde está el problema
<mimecar> si sólo tu usuario las puede ver
<mimecar> para las contraseñas del navegador puedes borrar las cookies
<mimecar> las otras contraseñas se guardan cifradas
<anmiri> A ver, tratare de explicarme MEJOR: si pongo mi cuenta de gmail y su correspondiente contrseña, al salir de gmail deberia quedar sin que se pueda acceder al gmail y no es asi, la contrraseña PERMANECE, no se borra me entendes?
<anmiri> :)
<mimecar> si borras las cookies sigues entrando?
<anmiri> que es un cookies? NO SE INGLES,
<anmiri> Mira, dejalo asi, me comunico con quien sabe gracias.-
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> tu mismo
<guampa> !caps anmiri
<kubot> anmiri: No grites, por favor. Somos perfectamente capaces de leerte en minusculas. Lee el punto 8 (y los otros también) de http://www.uned.es/iued/guia_actividad/netiqueta.htm
<Tiffon> nas
<guampa> anmiri: lo mas probable es que estes diciendole al navegador que guarde las contraseñas
<guampa> borra las que estan guardadas, y desactiva esa funcion, aunque, tal como indico arriba mimecar, si todos tienen su propia sesion grafica todo esto no deberia representar mayor problema
<sanzante> anmiri: acabas de perder casi todas tus oportunidades de obtener ayuda en este canal
<sanzante> y te aseguro que más de uno sabemos perfectamente como arreglar tu problema  :-/
<dfgag> tengo un sistema ubuntu, que es el sistema principal y le instale virtualbox creando una maquina virtual centos estoy siguiendo todos los pasos que he ido encontrando en manuales para de como compartir carpetas entre estos dos sistemas operativos pero no lo consigo alguien me puede ayudar al respecto?
<sanzante> dfgag: creo recoredar que se configura desde el virtualbox
<sanzante> en la conf de la MV peudes decirle qué directorios se comparten
<sanzante> mm.. es psobile que haya que hacer algo desde una de las máquinas después
<sanzante> yo lo hago, pero lo hago con vagrant por un lado (linux host y guest) y con Windows (Windows host, Linux guest, por necesidades del cliente... )
<sanzante> vagrant lo configura él solito
<sanzante> con rl host de Windows lugo tengo que montar el directorio remoto desde la máquina guest (linux)
<dfgag> desde virtualbox le pongo compartir carpetas eso hasta ahi creo que esta bien
<dfgag> luego me dicen que tengo que instalar vboxguestadditions dentro el sistema virtual
<mimecar> lo tienes que hacer
<dfgag> pero para hacerlo tengo que ejecutar VBoxLinuxAdditions.run puedo acceder a el desde nautilus pero no se como ejecutar desde ahi run, y si voy a linea de comandos no se como acceder a el cd
<mimecar> sólo tienes que ejecutarlo desde Nautilus
<mimecar> otra opción es abrir /media/cdrom y ejecutarlo
<dfgag> se abre directamente el gedit
<mimecar> en CentOS 6 te debería dar la opciónde ejecutarlo
<dfgag> desde
<dfgag> desde nautilus solo puedo abrirlo con editores de texto
<mimecar> abre una consola y lanza el instalador
<dfgag> como lo hago?
<mimecar> abre una consola, pasa a la carpeta /media/cdrom y lanza el instalador
<dfgag> a ver
<mimecar> CentOS no es una distribución sencilla de usar
<dfgag> cdrom no existe, ¿tengo que montarlo?
<dfgag> en nautilus me aparece!!!
<mimecar> ve a la misma ruta que estás viendo en nautilus
<dfgag>  /run/media/dfgag/VBOXADDITIONS_4.3.10_93012
<dfgag> perfecto
<dfgag> ahora le he hecho un poweroff para reiniciar el sistema centos desde maquina virtual
<dfgag> pero sigue sin aparecer la carpeta compartida seguramente tengo que hacer un mount
<dfgag> a vboxsf
<mimecar> el instalador no monta las carpetas de red
<mimecar> lo tienes que hacer tu
<dfgag> si eso ha quedado claro
<clientinfinite> !image
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'image'.
<clientinfinite> !imagen
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'imagen'.
<dfgag> desde el lado del sistema principal las carpetas compartidas apartir de virtualbox creo que estan bien, si mas no son los mismos pasos que hice para compartir carpetas a un sistema windows virtual y me funciono correctamente, porque las carpetas compartidas al arrancar el sistema windows me aparecieron automaticamente, ahora desde el sistema centos creo que eso se hace de manera manual
<mimecar> dfgag, las carpetas no aparecen directamente en windows
<clientinfinite> !paste
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<mimecar> las tienes que montar tu mismo
<mimecar> es lo mismo en CentOS
<mimecar> clientinfinite, ¿qué quieres hacer?
<clientinfinite> pedir info sobre donde colgar una imagen en d
<clientinfinite> hd
<dfgag> a mi me aparecieron automaticamente
<dfgag> al instalar vboxadditions
<mimecar> clientinfinite, la duda tiene relación con Ubuntu?
<clientinfinite> SI
<mimecar> dfgag, ok
<clientinfinite> tengo muchos controladores para elegir y no se cual poner... tengo nvidia geforce 7000m
<mimecar> !imagebin clientinfinite
<kubot> clientinfinite: Si necesitas mostrarnos una captura de pantalla de tu problema, sube la imagen a http://tinyurl.com/imagebin y pega el link en el canal.
<clientinfinite> GeForce 7000M
<clientinfinite> http://imagebin.org/321398
<clientinfinite> mimecar:
<mimecar> necesitas cambiar el driver por alguna razón?
<clientinfinite> la verdad, que no sé, pero supongo que si, porque las ventanas tienen un comportamiento extraño. mimecar a veces no quieren maximizar
<mimecar> el error de las ventanas puede que no tenga relación con el driver gráfico
<mimecar> ¿estás usando repositorios externos de Ubuntu?
<clientinfinite> yo creo que si... porque ya desde el liveusb lo hacia... y nunca vi ese comportamiento en otros pc
<mimecar> ¿qué versión de Ubuntu estás usando?
<clientinfinite> 1404
<clientinfinite> lubuntu 1404
<mimecar> ¿con todas las actualizaciones?
<clientinfinite> si
<clientinfinite> ahora si
<mimecar> ¿has añadido algún repositorio externo?
<clientinfinite> nnn creo que no... nunca edité los repos
<mimecar> no tiene mucho sentido tener varios drivers privativos
<clientinfinite> viste la imagen?
<mimecar> sí
<clientinfinite> no los tengo yo!!!
<clientinfinite> es lo que me ofrece el sistema
<mimecar> ??
<clientinfinite> aun no se descargan
<mimecar> si tienes el live USB, instala uno de los drivers en el USB
<mimecar> y comprueba que el sistema sigue funcionando
<clientinfinite> ahh... buena idea.. alguno que me recomiendes?
<clientinfinite> d elos que ves en la imagen
<mimecar> prueba con el primero
<clientinfinite> bueno gracias mimecar
<clientinfinite> saliendo
<clientinfinite> mimecar:
<clientinfinite> funciono! con el primero
<mimecar> ok
<clientinfinite> http://imagebin.org/321409 no solo funciono bien, y puedo maximizar ventanas correctamente, sino que al arrancar el sistema me muestra un logotipo de NVidia durante un cuarto de segundo aproximadamente. 250ns... mimecar
<Guest99490> buenos dias!
<Guest99490> consulta..
<fzeta> !pregunta
<kubot> No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<Guest99490> ok
<Guest99490> hoy puse internet por wifi, cuestion que escucho musica por internet e intento navegar a la vez y me va muy lento
<Guest99490> cuando veo el trafico en tiempo real me da como 20kbs/s cosa que ni a palos consume toda la banda ancha perop no puedo navegar a la vez
<Guest99490> usi linuxmint kde
<Guest99490> *uso
<mimecar> parece un problema con los drivers de tu wifi
<mimecar> tendrás que preguntar en #ubuntu-es-cafe o en el canal de mint
<sanzante> Guest99490: es un problema raro
<sanzante> para que sea de software
<sanzante> lo ideal sería que probases conotro ordenador a ver si también te va igual de lento
<sanzante> y también prueba a conectarte por cable
<sanzante> es posible que tu wifi esté mal
<Guest99490> ahora anda... no se que le pasa, estuve un buen rato asi
<Guest99490> raro
<Guest99490> igual voy a probar lo que me dijieron. gracias por su ayuda
<sanzante> de nada
<Blackhold> buenas noches
<Blackhold> alguien me puede ayudar a configurar el tap&scroll en ubuntu?
<sanzante> !pregunta
<kubot> No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<Blackhold> la pantalla táctil con el dedo funciona, pero no funciona esta parte
<sanzante> lo siento pero yo no tengo ni idea de como va eso :(
<Blackhold> vale...
<Blackhold> venga... voy a seguir buscando
<successus_> salud, hasta otro rato o/
#ubuntu-es 2014-10-10
<plops> Hola amigos puedo usar LaunchPad como un sistema de traducion para una pagina en internet?
<plops> Hola?
<plops> Alguno sabe si launchpad tiene proyectos privados?
<plops> alo??
<dfgag> hola tengo una sistema anfitrion ubuntu y un sistema huesped centos que esta virtualizado con virtualbox y necesito compartir carpetas, por la parte del anfitrion le pongo compartir una carpeta pero desde la parte del huesped no se como debo llegar hasta la carpeta del anfitrion, como debo poner una carpeta  con un grupo determinado y un usuario determinado y que pueda acceder bidireccionalmente tanto para el huesped como para el
<dfgag>  anfitrion?
<yopues1> holq
<yopues1> hola
<dfgag> hay alguien que sepa de virtualbox en ubuntu?
<Tiffon> nas
<successus> salud
<dfgag> hay alguna manera de poder ver dentro de un arxivo rar desde el mismo nautilus?
<GridCube> no creo
<dfgag> unrar-free?
<dfgag> ya lo encontre si instalas unrar-free desde el nautilus puedes visualizar los ficheros de dentro un rar
<CarlosEnBits> Hola buenas
<CarlosEnBits> Necesito algo de ayuda con una ventana de error que me aparece constantemente  tras instalar ubuntu 14.04 LTS
<CarlosEnBits> Es acerca de tts-mscorefonts
<DELLtra> nas o/
<CarlosEnBits> Los archivos de datos para algunos paquetes no se han podido descargar. tts-mscorefonts-installer
<CarlosEnBits> no se como resolverlo
<DELLtra> CarlosEnBits,  indica si tiene alguna dependencia incumplida ?
<DELLtra> CarlosEnBits,  http://www.taringa.net/posts/linux/17753342/Solucion-a-error-en-ttf-mscorefonts-installer-en-Ubuntu-14.html
<DELLtra> o/ kurama10
<CarlosEnBits> no, la verdad que no
<CarlosEnBits> Solo dice que el paquete ha solicitado datos adicionales pero no se han podido descargar
<CarlosEnBits> Voy a probar esa solución DELLtra gracias
<oswaldo> hola
<oswaldo> hi
<oswaldo> hola
<MrTulias> o/
<oswaldo> hola
<n-iCe> hola
<Denhart> Anyone here who has experiance with Nacex (Shipping company)?
<mimecar> !en
<kubot> This is a spanish channel, please go to #ubuntu for english support.
<Denhart> I know, but since Nacex is a spanish company i though people in here could help :P
<successus> salud o/
<reepeecheep>  Hola cuando pongo un video con VLC, aparece un Lag y un pixeleo gris constantemente, eso no pasa con otros reproductores, alguna idea?
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
#ubuntu-es 2014-10-11
<linux-mint122> hola
<linux-mint122> como esta?
<successus> salud
 * user-cat hol -a
<rodicio> hola. Acabo de "upgradear" a la última de Ubuntu, y ahora el escritorio no me funciona. Aparece el fondo de pantalla y el cursor del ratón, pero nada más
<mimecar> ¿qué versión de Ubuntu tienes en estos momentos?
<rodicio> creo que es la 14.4, ya que tenía la 12.4 creo que era. Las LTS
<mimecar> es un salto un poco grande
<rodicio> entiendo
<mimecar> crea un usuario nuevo en el sistema y mira si pasa lo mismo
<rodicio> ok, gracias
<rodicio> ok mimecar. haciendo pruebas como me has dicho, he visto que puedo arrancar otros escritorios, ahora ya tengo LXDE funcionando
<mimecar> entonces es un problema de configuración
<mimecar> copia sólo las carpetas de datos al usuario nuevo y le cambias los permisos
<rodicio> creo que si borro la carpeta gnome.conf posiblemente se arregle el problema
<mimecar> hay varias carpetas: .local, ...
<mimecar> depende de cada aplicación
<rodicio> LXDE me funciona con el usuario principal
<mimecar> no has dicho que el problema aparecía con el usuario principal?
<rodicio> siel, y luego he creado un usuario y tenía el mismo problema
<rodicio> pero me se me ocurrió probar con otros escritorios, que era algo que no probara
<rodicio> y resultó que LXDE me funciona
<mimecar> ok
<rodicio> voy a revisar a ver si crea un nuevo .conf
<rodicio> o config
<anmiri> Porque repentinamente hay que volver a insertar la clave para reanudad lo que se esta haciendo en la pc?
<edolpa34> hi
<neixer> Alguien sabe como puedo desactivar esta opción en Ubuntu 14.04? -> http://i.stack.imgur.com/0OMTO.png
<mimecar> ¿dónde te sale?
<neixer> en el escritorio, al escribir cualquier cosa con el teclado
<mimecar> me parece que es el comportamiento normal de Unity
<neixer> Ya imagino, pero al instalar el Teamspeak3, y usar el microfono con pulsación de tecla, al darle a la F y mantener para poder hablar, aparece ese cuadro, por eso que gustaria poder deshabilitarlo
<mimecar> Unity está un poco limitado en la personalización
<mimecar> prueba con otro escritorio
<neixer> no pasa nada, si se podia desactivar bien, pero tampoco es algo que me suponga una gran molestia. Intentaré mirar mas cosas por ahi por si lo consigo pero bueno, gracias igualmente
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato
#ubuntu-es 2014-10-12
<BhergaSalada> hey
<anmiri> soy nueva en linux, no puedo jugar al triviador de facebook xq me pide adobe, cuando quiero descargarlo se me hace muuuy difícil, habrá algun tipo de ayuda???
<ramrebol> Hola. Necesito correr un comando en la terminal varias veces con distintos argumentos. La mejor idea sera usar un archivo bin/bash?  o hay otro modo mas apropiado?
<ramrebol> he visto unos #!/usr/bin/perl, por ejemplo
<successus> salud o/
<kal_cividFajdidg> errores en virtualbox, alguien lo ha solucionado? error virtualbox.png
<kal_cividFajdidg> ayuda
<mimecar> como no des más información...
<kal_cividFajdidg> http://www.xente.mundo-r.com/mantenimientomecanico/error%20virtualbox.png
<kal_cividFajdidg> mimecar:
<mimecar> ¿qué versión de Ubuntu estás usando?
<kal_cividFajdidg> pruhhhh uso debian.... wheezy
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> instala dkms y ejecuta el comando que te dice la primera ventana
<kal_cividFajdidg> mimecar: este: virtualbox-dkms
<kal_cividFajdidg> este problema genera problemas con el teclado, raton y audio ?
<mimecar> en Ubuntu hay un paquete que es dkms
<mimecar> en Debian no lo se
<mimecar> si no lo instalas y compilas el módulo de VirtualBox no te funcionará la máquina virtual
<kal_cividFajdidg> ok
<successus> salud o/
<AntonioNav> buenas tardes
<AntonioNav> tengo una duda, que es más de redes, no específica de Ubuntu. Es sobre un problema 'raro' con el servicio DHCP, que parece que la petición de los clientes 'sale' de mi red y pilla los datos de un servidor externo (que debe responder antes que el servidor dhcp de mi red, supongo), con lo cual no funciona dentro de mi red... ¿Alguien le ha pasado algo similar o sabría orientarme?
<Harpagornis> Buenas
<AntonioNav> hola
<Harpagornis> Necesito actualizar la bios sin ser a la que me dan el la página del fabricante
<Harpagornis> He enviado un correo a la fabricante de la bios
<Harpagornis> pero creo que han pasado de mi
<AntonioNav> no me extraña "Hola, quiero actualizar mi bios, pero no con vuestro software" x''''D
<Harpagornis> ahora no se que paso será el más fiable a dar
<Harpagornis> pues hay gente que lo hace y obtiene respuesta
<Harpagornis> es decir
<Harpagornis> el compaq que tengo, tiene una versión de bios que no deja muchas opciones
<Harpagornis> quiero actualizar a una bios más completa que me deja la función de los SATA
<Harpagornis> pero en el fabricante de compaq sólo hay una actualización a una versión similar
<Harpagornis> lo que he hecho es enviar un correo al fabricante de la bios, para que me dejen otra version, pero de su misma marca logicamente
<Harpagornis> has entendido?xd
<AntonioNav> sí, sí, te entiendo
<AntonioNav> el problema con compac, hp, dell y demás es que son ensambladores y tratan sus ordenadores como un 'todo'
<Harpagornis> he intentando eso, por que no hay nada más fiable que lo que te da la propio fabricante
<Harpagornis> pero si eso no me funciono, pues ..
<AntonioNav> tienen versiones 'personalizadas' y propias de drivers y esas cosas y no sé hasta qué punto serán compatibles con las versiones 'normales' equivalentes
<AntonioNav> aunque sean de los mismos fabricantes
<Harpagornis> eso pasa por firmar contratos con microsoft
<Harpagornis> SkavenXXI: tu tienes la solución!!
<Harpagornis> xd
<AntonioNav> no es (solo) por eso, es por temas de garantías y soporte
<Harpagornis> Si alguien le ha sucedido algo similar que me deje su opinión
<Harpagornis> gracias
<Harpagornis> lo de "gracias" sólo es una formalidad eeh, venga moveros ya!!
<Harpagornis> añdiré los drivers con nlite a un cd
<Harpagornis> a ver que sale de ahí
<manco> hola a todos
<manco> hay alguien por aca? necesito una mano con el audio..
<mimecar> pregunta directamente al canal
<manco> mimecar no tengo mucha experiencia en IRC.. como pregunto al canal directamente?
<mimecar> ... escribe y espera respuestas
<manco> jeje bien. pense q habia tal vez algo como #ubuntu-es: o algo asi
<manco> mi problema es el siguente, de alguna manera perdi el audio. Estaba funcinando bien hasta hace unos dias, no se si fue una actualizacion.. se que hace poco actualize a la ultima versio de kernel en ubuntu 14.04 x64
<manco> alsamixer no tiene ningun dispositivo en silencio, pavucontrol muestra como que las aplicaciones estan reproduciendo sonido, pero no hay sonido en los parlantes
<mimecar> si creas un usuario nuevo en el sistema te pasa lo mismo?
<manco> el hardware esta seleccionado bien... y los parlantes funcionan (si, llegue a conectar los parlantes a otro dispositivo.. :S )
<manco> mmm.. eso no lo probe. Ya mismo pruebo
<manco> bien, acabo de probar con el "guest" user y cree otro nuevo, pero ambos siguen igual
<mimecar> para descartar que sea algo software inicia el sistema con el Live CD / USB
<mimecar> si el fallo no aparece ya es cosa de software
<manco> mimecar: ya lo hice con un live de mint y funciona correctamente
<mimecar> ok, ¿puedes arrancar con un kernel anterior?
<manco> si, tambien intente. :S volvi al 3.13.0-36 (estoy en el -37) y no tuve suerte :S
<mimecar> parece ya un fallo de los paquetes del sistema
<GridCube> manco, fijate en pavucontrol que el audio este saliendo por el dispositivo adecuado
<GridCube> por ejemplo que el stream de sonido que estes intentado ejecutar no este saliendo por hdmi
<manco> GridCube esta saliendo correctamente por el dispositivo adecuado
<GridCube> en la ultima solapa, deshabilita el dispositivo y habilitalo de neuvo
<manco> acabo de tratar, sigo igual
<GridCube> abri una terminal y ejecuta: sudo alsa force-unload y luego sudo alsa force-reload
<manco> ok, acabo de hacerlo.. seguimos igual. No dio ningun error
<GridCube> mmmm
<manco> si lo se, no esta facil.. jeje
<GridCube> en la terminal ejecuta alsamixer, fijate que ningun stream este en mute
<GridCube> digo ningun canal, alsamixer no discrimina entre streams
<manco> no, estan todos activados, incluso desactive el <auto-mute>
<GridCube> mmm, tenes mas de una placa de sonido? fijate en F6
<GridCube> otra cosa, estas seguro que esta todo bien enchufado?
<manco> si, hdmi y analogo, esta seleccionada analogo que es a donde tencon conectado el audio
<manco> http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=ca02a907243342a21346fbd1f07118b28ab395c5
<manco> este es el output de alsa-info.sh
<GridCube> manco, fijate si esta todo bien enchufado, chequea que los parlantes funcionan, tirale sonido con un celular o algo
<manco> si, acabo d probar de nuevo. los parlantes funcionan bien
<GridCube> ok, probaste usando una sesion de invitado?
<GridCube> ah, si veo que si
<GridCube> mmmm no se, esto ya supera mis poderes
<GridCube> manco, que tal si haces un sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras --reinstall
<GridCube> eso deberia reinstalar todos las partes del sistema que se encargan de reproducir cosas
<manco> hmm.. puede ser
<GridCube> no se si los drivers sin embargo
<GridCube> fijate si tenes drivers privativos que puedas usar en la configuración de paquetes
<manco> no, no estoy usando drivers privativos.. :S
<manco> estoy ahora esperando q termine de reinstalar los extras
<BhergaSalada> puta madre
<BhergaSalada> no sé por qué los gobernantes permiten que entren los pinches changos mayates de mierda
<BhergaSalada> que no son capaces de contribuir nada positivo
<BhergaSalada> salve vivir del contribuyente
<manco> sigo sin suerte GridCube
<AlexLikeRock> que te  pasa  manco  ?
<GridCube> lo siento manco :U ya no se me ocurre nada mas que probar
<manco> uh.. gracias por tu tiemo de todas formas, valio el intento :)
<manco> AlexLikeRock estoy con problemas de audio
<AlexLikeRock> dame  los sintomasç
<manco> mi sistema no esta reproduciendo sonido, aunque hace un par de dias funcionaba a la perfeccion
<manco> alsamixer no tiene nada en silencio, el dispositivo seleccionado es el correcto
<manco> en las preferencias de la GUI esta seleccionado el hardware correcto con volumen, nada en silencio
<GridCube> manco, si tengo que apostar, algo sigue en mute ena lgun lugar
<GridCube> aunque no lo diga
<manco> pauvcontrol muestra que las aplicaciens estan reproduciendo "sonido" aunque no hay sonido q salga por los parlantes.
<manco> los parlantes funcionan (probados con el telefono)
<GridCube> manco, proba distintos tipos de salida en la ultima solapa de pavucontrol
<manco> GridCube si.. mi sospecha es que si.. aunq ya no se donde buscar
<GridCube> onda 2.1, 5.1, 7.1
<manco> los probe todos.. :S jejej
<GridCube> :(
<manco> por si sirve de algo, cuando le doy "mute" los parlantes hacen un ruido "clack", lo mismo cuando saco el mute
<AlexLikeRock> leyendo ...
<manco> pero no hay sonido real
<AlexLikeRock> ok, probemos con algo de  sotware
<manco> ok
<AlexLikeRock> apt-get install qasmix
<manco> listo
<AlexLikeRock> apt-get install qasmixer
<AlexLikeRock>  :-S
<AlexLikeRock> unoi de esos  2  es
<AlexLikeRock> se instalo algo ?
<manco> bien, aqui lo tengo, qasmixer
<AlexLikeRock> subele  el volumen a  todo
<AlexLikeRock>  en la  parte  derecha ,  esta el selector de   fuente  de    audio
<manco> listo, esta todo al maximo
<AlexLikeRock>  tambien en la  pare  de  abajo
<manco> parte de abajo?
<manco> esperate.. recien tenia 5 columnas y ahora solo master
<AlexLikeRock> si,  cuando  cambias  las  obciones de  la  izkierda,  se  aparecen/desaparecen   columnas
<manco> bien, ya esta todo al tope
<AlexLikeRock> ok
<AlexLikeRock> ya revisaste las  obciones de  abajo ?
<manco> los botones de parlante y microfono?
<AlexLikeRock> nomas , por  pruebas ,  activa  esta  ocacion los microfonos
<manco> si, esta activado y volumen al maximo
<AlexLikeRock> muy bien
<AlexLikeRock>  abre una terminal
<AlexLikeRock> y escrive esto:
<AlexLikeRock> speaker-test
<AlexLikeRock> ( cuando te diga q  detengas el sonido presionas CTRL + Z )
<AlexLikeRock> ok,
<AlexLikeRock>  ahora  revisa los  conectores de la  computadora
<AlexLikeRock>  las bocinas tiene  q  estar conectado al  conector de  color  verde
<AlexLikeRock> manco,
<manco> estoy en eso
<AlexLikeRock> si, no tiene colo,  por lo regular es el conector  de en medio
<AlexLikeRock> procura conectarlo el los  JACK (asi se llaman )  de atras
<AlexLikeRock> no olvides  q  tiene q  estar  activado "speaker-test"  en la terminal
<manco> sigue corriendo el test
<manco> si esta en el verde
<manco> funcionaba perfecto hasta hace un par de dias..
<AlexLikeRock> ok,
<AlexLikeRock> sigamos
<AlexLikeRock> abre otra  termian l
<AlexLikeRock>  abre " alsamixer"
<AlexLikeRock> presiona  F6
<manco> ok, etoy aqui
<AlexLikeRock> y selecciona  otra  TARGETA DE     AUDIO
<manco> la otra es la hdmi, solo muestra el canal s/pdif
<AlexLikeRock> (tienes  conectado el cable HDMI  )
<manco> no... no tengo audio hdmi :(
<AlexLikeRock> ok
<AlexLikeRock> no muestra alguna  con  nombre "hda Nvidia "   ?
<manco> si, hda ati sb
<AlexLikeRock> seleccionalo :)
<manco> chip realtek alc 892
<manco> tengo ese seleccionado
<AlexLikeRock> muy bien
<AlexLikeRock>  ya es  ventaja
<AlexLikeRock> aver
<manco> :)
<AlexLikeRock> selecciona  otro
<AlexLikeRock>  y regresalo
<manco> tengo 3, -default, hda ati sb, y hda ati hdmi
<manco> ok, fui al hdmi y volvi al SB
<AlexLikeRock> muy bien
<AlexLikeRock>  no se  escucha nada  ahun ?
<manco> no.. :S
<AlexLikeRock> mmmm :-
<manco> osea, escucho el clack ese cada un par de segundos, y cuando doy y saco mute. pero nada mas
<AlexLikeRock> ese clacn es por el paso de la electricidad , solamente
<AlexLikeRock> (la estatica )
<manco> ah ok
<manco> si.. esta bien, tiene sentido
<AlexLikeRock> ok,
<AlexLikeRock> usas  KDE ?
<AlexLikeRock>  o gnome ?
<manco> ninguno.. unity.. no me pegues :P
<AlexLikeRock> mmmmm
<AlexLikeRock> acercate ...
<AlexLikeRock> acercate  un poco mas ...
<manco> jajaja
<AlexLikeRock> manco ven :-)
<AlexLikeRock> ya casi ...  :)
 * AlexLikeRock  le da un fuerte  ZAPE a manco 
<manco> jajajaaj
<AlexLikeRock> <pazzzzz! >
<AlexLikeRock> manco,  se le salen los  mocos  del fuerte golpe recivido
<cousteau> por favor, menos violencia, este es un canal familiar!
<AlexLikeRock> lol
<manco> tengo otro equipo corriendo el mismo kernel, en el cual el sonido funciona perfecto.. no se si hay algun archivo de configuracion que pueda comparar entre los 2
<manco> igual se supone q las herramientas de gnome deberian funcianr sobre unity no?
<AlexLikeRock> abre una terminal como root
<cousteau> manco, si es algo de sonido debería dar igual la interfaz gráfica
<cousteau> yo he usado QAMix en Gnome durante años, y funciona tan ricamente
<manco> ok cousteau
<manco> terminal como root
<manco> pronto
<AlexLikeRock>  dpkg-reconfigure alsa-source
<cousteau> lo que importa es que sea para la misma interfaz de sonido que tengas
<manco> gracias por su paciencia muchachos.. esto es lo que me gusta de ubuntu :)
<manco> va.. linux en general jeje
<AlexLikeRock> no es de  ubuntu
<AlexLikeRock> yo soy de  DEBIAN
<AlexLikeRock>  es la comunidad GNU
<manco> mejor aun,
<manco> eso GNU, mis disculpas
<AlexLikeRock> que te  dice  la terminal
<manco> mierd... not installed
<manco> asumo q tengo q instalarlo..
<AlexLikeRock> lol
<AlexLikeRock> tal vez por eso no te da  audi o
<AlexLikeRock> :D
<manco> si es esto voy a hacer real ese ZAPE.. :*
<AlexLikeRock> manco,
<AlexLikeRock> apt-get install alsa-base alsa-utils alsa-oss alsa-source alsamixergui alsaplayer-gtk alsaplayer alsaplayer-oss snd-gtk-alsa
<manco> bien, ya instalo todo
<AlexLikeRock> ok, esperame
<manco> ok
<manco> reinicio ?
<AlexLikeRock>  no
<AlexLikeRock>  abre  alsamixer nuevamente
<AlexLikeRock> F6
<manco> ok
<AlexLikeRock> selecciona  otra  targeta  y la   regresas nuevamente :)
<manco> listo, hdmi -> ati sb
<manco> pero sigo sin sonido
<AlexLikeRock> cierra  alsa mixer
<manco> sip
<AlexLikeRock> ok, en una terminal como root
<AlexLikeRock> /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
<manco> not found.. no tengo alsa-utils.. wtf
<manco> al menos no ahi
<AlexLikeRock> revisa
<AlexLikeRock> es basico
<AlexLikeRock>  si se instalo  todo ?
<manco> no, estoy en /etc/init.d/ y no hay alsa-utils
<AlexLikeRock> apt-get install alsa-utils
<manco> si, me dice q ya esta en la ultima versoin
<AlexLikeRock> ok, entonces  reinicia :)
<AlexLikeRock> ni modo
<manco> jajaj bien
<manco> reinicio y vuelvo aqui
<manco> volvi
<AlexLikeRock> q paso ?
<AlexLikeRock> terminal
<manco> sigo igual.. :S
<manco> sin alsa-utils en /etc/init.d
<AlexLikeRock> abre sinaptic
<AlexLikeRock> (lo tienes instalado??? )
<manco> si lo tengo
<manco> que busco
<AlexLikeRock> alsa-base
<AlexLikeRock> tiene q  decir   (instalado )   o marcado con un boton verde
<manco> si, esta instalado
<AlexLikeRock> alsa-utils alsa
<AlexLikeRock> ese  esta instalado ?
<manco> si tambien
<AlexLikeRock> mm
<AlexLikeRock>  isntalemos  pulse  audio
<AlexLikeRock> aptitude install pulseaudio
<AlexLikeRock> ok
<AlexLikeRock>  esperame
<manco> ya esta en la ultima version
<AlexLikeRock> :-S
<AlexLikeRock> ok
<manco> ok
<AlexLikeRock> busca
<AlexLikeRock> alsa-utils
<AlexLikeRock> y le das  click derecho y reinstalar
<manco> en synaptic?
<manco> listo, pero sigue sin aparecer en /init.d
<AlexLikeRock> eso no se,
<AlexLikeRock>  ubuntu es  un poco  diferente  a  debian en las configuraciones  :-S
<AlexLikeRock> asi q no podria decirte con exactitud :-S
<AlexLikeRock> en terminal como root
<AlexLikeRock>   cat /proc/asound/cards
<AlexLikeRock> que  te  da ?
<manco> me lista lo mismo que con aplay -l
<AlexLikeRock> ok
<manco> las 2 tarjetas, sb y hdmi
<AlexLikeRock> entonces  en la  terminal como root
<manco> si
<AlexLikeRock> vamos a  a  gregar   tu usuario al ggrupo de audio
<AlexLikeRock> adduser <username> audio
<AlexLikeRock> donde  tendras  q poner t u nombre  de usuario
<AlexLikeRock> ejemplo
<AlexLikeRock> adduser alexlikerock audio
<AlexLikeRock> tomando en cuenta  q  en mi terminal dice     alexlikerock@pc :
<manco> listo
<manco> audio:x:29:pulse,manco
<manco> que mas podemos probar AlexLikeRock
<AlexLikeRock> reinicia :)
<manco> ok, ahi voy
<manco> volvi
<AlexLikeRock> si audio :)
<manco> no audio :S
<AlexLikeRock> estoy leyendo que tienes q recompilar el audio  :)
<manco> bien, no hay problema.. si puedes guiarme :P
<GridCube> o: no es un poco mucho eso?
<GridCube> porque no antes probas instalas alsa desde la ppa del nightly
<manco> estoy a punto de reinstalar el sistema.. jjaaj
<GridCube> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-audio-dev/+archive/ubuntu/alsa-daily
<manco> ok
<GridCube> pero ojo, puede hacer que pierdas el audio P:
<AlexLikeRock> j ajjajaj a jaj ajaj a
<manco> cual probamos antes, recompilar o nightly?
<AlexLikeRock> intenta  nightly
<AlexLikeRock> que te ayude  GridCube
<AlexLikeRock> voy a  revisar la comida en la estufa :)
<manco> jajaj ok
<GridCube> :P
<GridCube> yo tengo que sacar los raviole que se me quema la salsa
<manco> jajaja malditos :P
<AlexLikeRock> manco,
<AlexLikeRock> recompilaremos
<AlexLikeRock> entra  a esta pagina
<AlexLikeRock> http://www.realtek.com.tw
<AlexLikeRock> en la  pagina de  inicio
<AlexLikeRock>  busca
<AlexLikeRock> "Quick Links"
<AlexLikeRock> o
<AlexLikeRock> link  rapidos
<manco> hight definition audio codecs ?
<AlexLikeRock> no, es metodo alterno
<AlexLikeRock>  isntalaremos  los driver  externos
<AlexLikeRock> a ubuntu
<manco> ok, si ahi vi quick links
<AlexLikeRock> una vez  q  entras
<AlexLikeRock> aceptas  los  terminos ...
<manco> si
<AlexLikeRock> y descargas  el paquete
<AlexLikeRock> abres una terminal  como root
<AlexLikeRock> vas a   la ubicacion del  paquete
<AlexLikeRock> lo extraes
<AlexLikeRock> del XIP
<AlexLikeRock> ZIP
<AlexLikeRock> entras  al folder
<AlexLikeRock> ./configure
<AlexLikeRock> make
<AlexLikeRock> make install
<AlexLikeRock> .
<AlexLikeRock> alguna  duda :
<AlexLikeRock> https://wiki.debian.org/ALSA#Alternative_Method
<AlexLikeRock> en caso q no regrese
<manco> esta bajando aun..
<AlexLikeRock>  voy a cocinar :)
<manco> alexlikerock, consulta
<manco> debian soporta raid 1 con encriptacion de disco completo ?
<AlexLikeRock> manco,  si
<AlexLikeRock> debian es padre de  ubuntu  ;-)
<successus> salud
<AlexLikeRock> successus,   salu2
<AlexLikeRock> manco,
<AlexLikeRock>  como te fue ?
<successus> salud AlexLikeRock
<AlexLikeRock> :)
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
#ubuntu-es 2015-10-05
<ryu_dillinger> Hola Gente !!!
<ryu_dillinger> Estoy mudando equipos de oficina a Linux y tengo una dduda entre Evolution y ThunderBird como clientes de correo .. hay muchás páginas con comparaciones
<ryu_dillinger> cual recomiendan por acá
<abuelosamor> te amooooo
 * merrick  buenas..
<MATATIES> hola
 * merrick  buenas tardes?
<Enter> Buenos Dias, tengo una consulta
<Enter> estoy usando KDE y no me funcionan las Actividades, no puedo crearlas ni cambiarlas
<Enter> solo hay una que aparece como "detenida" pero no puedo activarla, ni borrarla ni crear otras
<ryu_dillinger> hola gente ....  se me presento una situación usando eclipse sobre ubuntu 15.10
<taller13> Buenas
<taller13> una duda
<taller13> en una red con vlan hace falta configurar al go en ubuntu?
<mimecar> en el servidor o en el cliente?
<taller13> en el clienet
<mimecar> es transparente para el cliente
<taller13> si verdad
<taller13> es que estoy en una red con vlans que cuando instalo un cliente con ubuntu queda como bloqueado
<taller13> pero pienso que es algun problema de firewall
<taller13> los equipos windows si funcionan de un
<taller13> una
<mimecar> ¿el servidor te da la información por dhcp?
<taller13> hay uno que si
<taller13> y el cliente la toma y todo
<taller13> al informacion del ping es Destination host is unreachable
<taller13> eso es cuando hay firewall cierto?
<mimecar> haz un ping a la IP
<taller13> a la ip de la misma maquina?
<mimecar> la IP del servidor
<taller13> nada mismo mensaje
<mimecar> en el servidor detecta la conexión del cliente?
<taller13> voy a ver si puedo ver eso
<taller13> por los momentos no tengo acceso al servidor
<mimecar> si no responde al ping
<mimecar> comprueba que estás en el mismo rango de IPs
<taller13> si, estoy en elmismo rango
<mimecar> pues debería dejarte
<taller13> pero nada
<taller13> estoy en un liveusb con ubuntu 14.04 creado con systemback
<taller13> pero lo he usado en otras maquinas y no he tenido problemas
<taller13> en un laptop, y cuando booteo por el otro sistema operativo si puedo hacer ping  etc etc...
<taller13> a nivel de firewall puede haber alguna restriccion por sistema operativo?
<taller13> es un cisco
<mimecar> por defecto no está activado el cortafuegos
#ubuntu-es 2015-10-06
<sjlvanq> hola alguien que haya probado nanoblogger?
<sjlvanq> que pueda decirme cómo configurar idioma?
<successus> salud o/
<juan_> Hola
<juan_> Tras actualizacion de ubuntu 14.04 el equipo arranca pero la pantalla se queda en  negro. ¿Como lo puedo solucionar?
<juan_> Quiero decir que el proceso de arranque es normal, pero cuando termina el monitor pasa a negro total
<juan_> Al menos... me gustaría saber si alguien me lee o estoy escribiendo solo.
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
<SuperEquivocado> hola a veces prendo la pc y no me anda el sonido y reinicio y me anda reinicio y no reincio y no reinicio y si , es una loteria alguien sabe algo??
<kuindios> Quiero instalar cualquier aplicación simplemente haga doble clic
#ubuntu-es 2015-10-07
<tonny_a> holas
<tonny_a> Holas
<tonny_a> Holas
<tonny_a> Holas
<tonny_a> Holas
<tonny_a> holas
<tonny_a> quien quiere ser mi amigo ?
<manolop3> Hola gente
<manolop3> querría saber si el paquete dkms se instala por defecto en Ubuntu 14.04
<GridCube> manolop3:  dkms (source: dkms): Dynamic Kernel Module Support Framework. In component main, is optional. Version 2.2.0.3-2ubuntu3.3 (vivid), package size 64 kB, installed size 343 kB
<GridCube> is optional
<manolop3> aggg ok
<manolop3> gracias
<manolop3> existe algún comando para bajar con todas sus dependencias?
<manolop3> es para instalarlo en un Ubuntu sin conexión
<manolop3> apt-get install --download-only???
<manolop3> o eso sólo baja el paquete?
<GridCube> manolop3: apt-offline (source: apt-offline): offline APT package manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6 (vivid), package size 54 kB, installed size 345 kB
<manolop3> oh gracias, normalmente uso pacman, así que sólo me sé lo básico de apt-get
<francchesa94> hols
<francchesa94> ubunteros
<francchesa94> !ops
<francchesa94> ops
<mimecar> francchesa94, ese facto se usa sólo en emergencias
<francchesa94> ah
<francchesa94> Balsito me dijo que ese comando era para ser op
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> cómo vas a tener un comando para hacer OP de un canal?
<mimecar> si no tienes permisos no importa lo que uses
<francchesa94> eso me dijeron
#ubuntu-es 2015-10-08
<sadalsuud> hi
<Guest40415> hola a todos
<GridCube> hola Guest40415
<Guest40415> hola que tal?
<GridCube> bien, tenes algun inconveniente?
<Guest40415> nop
<GridCube> si no tenes ningun problema pasate a #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar
<Guest40415> ok
<MaxMix1> hola
<MaxMix1> ¿ alguien puede ayudarme ?
 * MaxMix1 is away: Estoy ocupado
 * MaxMix1 is back (gone 00:00:02)
<Kubuntero> hola
<Kubuntero> ¿ alguien puede ayudarme ?
<Kubuntero> tengo un problema con el Knotes de Kubuntu ...
<Kubuntero> no guarda las notas que creo ..
<mimecar> lanza el programa desde la consola y mira si da error
<mimecar> has usado sudo con alguna aplicación gráfica?
#ubuntu-es 2015-10-09
<_Use_Amarok> hola
<_Use_Amarok> hola amigos
<_Use_Amarok> tengo un problema con el Knotes de Kubuntu
<_Use_Amarok> no guarda las notas que creo
<_Use_Amarok> y en versiones anteriores las guardaba
<_Use_Amarok> donde esta el archivo de configuracion del Knotes ?
<_Use_Amarok> o acaso es un bug ?
<_Use_Amarok> hola corretico
<luni> hola como estas
<luni> estan
<_Use_Amarok> bien luni
<luni> tengo una duad
<luni> duda
<_Use_Amarok> yo tb
<_Use_Amarok> dila
<luni> apenas instale xubunto y no me deja activar el wifi de la lap
<luni> estoy por un usb  wifi me podrian ayudar
<_Use_Amarok> quiza no es compatible porque te reconoce el wifi de inmediato
<_Use_Amarok> lo mejor ed q uses Ubuntu
<_Use_Amarok> yo tuve el Xubuntu y me daba fallos
<luni> mmmmm lo que pasa esds que en una lap con pocos recursos
<luni> tiene  1 gb en ram y esta va rapido todo
<_Use_Amarok> tambien existe Lubuntu que es muy parecido para pc de pocos recursos
<luni> tendras un link para bajarlo
<kanja_> buscá que placa de wifi tenes instalada y fijate si podes cargar el modulo con modprobe
<_Use_Amarok> no tengo link pero em google escribes lubuntu y te lleva
<luni> mmmm deja me ver
<kanja_> lspci -nnk | grep -i net
<kanja_> ¿que te devuelve eso?
<_Use_Amarok> Xubuntu tn da problemas con el sonido
<kanja_> luni, que modelo de Wifi tienes???
<kanja_> lspci -nnk | grep -i net
<luni> mira dice esto
<luni> usando broadcom 802.11 Linux STA wireles driver source bcmwl-kernel source
<luni> la activo y se que da en cargando  no passa de  ahi
<kanja_> ok, porque es probable que si instalas Ubuntu o Mint o lo que sea te pase lo mismo
<luni> esto esta en sofware y actualizaciones
<kanja_> hay que cargar los drivers
<kanja_> dame un minuto a ver que hay para esa placa
<luni> en mit si lo me activo el wifo pero apenas ayer pase a xubuntu
<kanja_> mint puede ser que lo cargue solo
<kanja_> pero recuerda que Mint es Ubuntu
<kanja_> (o Debian si eliges esa version)
<luni> mmm y si me bajo los drivers cuales serian
<kanja_> estoy en eso
<kanja_> dame un minuto que estoy buscando
<kanja_> que modelo de notebook es??
<luni> es
<luni> compaq presario v3000
<_Use_Amarok> que viejoooooo
<_Use_Amarok> es de los 80 !!
<luni> jajaja
<_Use_Amarok> mejor que le pongas Puppy Linux, en serio
<guampa> ha, yo tengo esa
<_Use_Amarok> es sencillo y bueno
<_Use_Amarok> y rapido
<luni> ahhh
<_Use_Amarok> o Puppy Linux o Lubuntu
<guampa> bueno, yo la tengo con Mint y de entorno grafico le puse LMDE
<guampa> dual boot con windows 7, pero en windows se achancha
<luni> lo que pasa que esta tiene 1gb en ram
<guampa> ah, esta le puse ram extra al brutal maximo de 2G :D
<_Use_Amarok> claro el compaq es viejo
<luni> :(
<guampa> muy buena maquina, salvo por la bateria esta como el primer dia
<luni>  Puppy Linux es en español??
<_Use_Amarok> tranquilo luni yo aun tengo un Amstrad
<luni> wow
<guampa> un amstrad CPC?
<_Use_Amarok> no esta totalmemte em español
<_Use_Amarok> si Amstrad Cpc 464
<guampa> hoho bueno eso hace la v3000 algo del futuro casi
<_Use_Amarok> pieza de museo js ja
<_Use_Amarok> para cargar un juego edtaba 20 minutos
<luni> jaja
<_Use_Amarok> bueno luni suerte y ya sabes: Lubuntu esta en edpañol
<luni> si gracias
<luni> entonces  me paso a  Puppy Linux ??
<luni> y donde lo bajo en español
<kanja_> ¿tenes una opcion en los "settings" que diga "Hardware Drives" (o similar)?
<_Use_Amarok> pupy es mas rapido pero lubuntu tiene mas aplicaciones
<guampa> *ubuntu tiene mas soporte ademas
<guampa> por tener mas usuarios
<_Use_Amarok> cierto guampa
<kanja_> antes de cambiar
<kanja_> proba con esto
<luni> si ya se  donde es Kanja
<kanja_> apt-get purge bcmwl-kernel-source
<kanja_> apt-get install linux-firmware-nonfree
<kanja_> luego reboot y fijate
<luni> lo que pasa cuando le doy al driver que me pone no lo instala se atora ahi
<_Use_Amarok> Puppy Linux no esta totalmente em español
<luni> lo hago deME UN MINUTO
<guampa> que version de xubuntu instalaste luni
<kanja_> hace apt-get update antes
<luni> es la  14 creo
<luni> reboot
<luni> regreso
<kanja_> si reiniciaste y sigue sin funcionar, fijate de bajar estos modulos y levantar otro
<kanja_> modprobe -r b44 b43 b43legacy ssb brcm80211
<kanja_> modprobe wl
<luni> regrese ahh
<kanja_> yyy?? luni
<kanja_> se soluciono?
<luni> ola
<luni> estoy bajando unos updates
<luni> solo es pero que termine par rebbot
<luni> y ver s  se soluciono solo
<kanja_> ok
<MrTulias> Buenas, No consigo que el lector de tarjetas lea el dni. Estoy siguiendo esta guía http://www.ubuntu-guia.com/2014/04/instalar-dni-electronico-en-ubuntu.html
<MrTulias> uno de los paquetes a instalar es lcscd, y en la información que da man me dice el directorio donde coge los drivers (/usr/lib/pcsc/drivers), al mirar el fichero info aparece un listado de dispositivos en el que no he visto el mío (048d:1366 en lsusb)... ¿puede ser el problema?
<MrTulias> El lector lee otras tarjetas, por lo menos las sd
<guampa> MrTulias: pcsc_scan detecta algun modelo?
<guampa> o lsusb dice que modelo es?
<MrTulias> lsusb dice Bus 002 Device 004: ID 048d:1366 Integrated Technology Express, Inc.
<MrTulias> pero al hacer pcsc_scan se queda pillao
<MrTulias> He probado lo de reiniciar y tal, pero nada
<guampa> MrTulias: hm, no aparece ningun resultado buscando ese usbid, excepto por el modelo de Chip "IT1366"
<guampa> pero nada de si existe algun driver para linux
<guampa> http://pci-ids.ucw.cz/read/PC/048d
<guampa> us.aving.net/news/view.php?articleId=177811&mn_name=news&cateId=02
<guampa> a lo mejor los fabricantes saben, me ha funcionado mandarles mail preguntando a veces
<MrTulias> Sí, eso pone como dispositivo. ¿Es por eso que no aparece en el listado ese del directorio de donde carga el driver?
<MrTulias> en el directorio /usr/lib/pcsc/drivers/ifd-ccid.bundle/Contents/ que dice man pcscd hay un fichero Info.plist que tiene un listado de dispositivos, pero el mío no lo he visto
<guampa> al menos esa version de pcsc entonces no tiene el driver para ese lector
<guampa> otros a probar con el mail son los de pcsc, es probable que sepan la posta, incluso puede haber algun driver que se pueda adaptar facilmente o uno a medio escribir
<MrTulias> el lector es http://woxter.es/esp/es/perifericos-pc-/264-woxter-lector-dni-electrnico-combo-8435089009972.html
<guampa> ahi linkean un driver supuestamente en https://www.sede.fnmt.gob.es/descargas/descarga-software. Ellos tambien deben tener mas info
<MrTulias> También puede ser que esté ya y no lo tenga yo, estoy con 14.04, no he probado una más reciente. Miraré a ver. El driver es ese es un deb que también instalé
<MrTulias> Gracias, seguiré mirando a ver
<guampa> MrTulias: https://www.opensc-project.org/opensc/wiki/PCSC
<guampa> ahi dice al final "la mayoria de los lectores modernos son compatibles con el estandar ​CCID/ICCD. Mac OS X y Linux usan el driver CCID opensource"
<guampa> el homepage de ese driver es http://pcsclite.alioth.debian.org/ccid.html
<guampa> los desarrolladores de ahi tienen que saber la posta, y tienen listado de lo que soportan
#ubuntu-es 2015-10-10
<roger_35> viva linux
<roger_35> roger_35, viva
#ubuntu-es 2015-10-11
<satonio> hola
<satonio> estoy intentando ejecutar esto pero al pedirme dos passwords a la vez se hace un lio
<satonio> ssh satonio@otropc "mysqldump --opt futbol -u root -p | gzip" | gunzip | mysql -u root -p
<satonio> nada ya esta, he creado .my.cnf en ambas maquinas y copiado la id para que no pida nada, gracias
<Knight80> Hola a todos/as
<Knight80> Estoy intentando usar Miraclecast para enviar la pantalla de Ubuntu a una smart tv, ¿Sabéis algo al respecto?
<Knight80> Estoy intentando usar Miraclecast para enviar la pantalla de Ubuntu a una smart tv, ¿Sabéis algo al respecto?
<noelia> Hola, buenas tardes a todos/as
<noelia> Hola, ¿Alguien me puede ayudar, por favor?
<mimecar> pregunta y ya te dirán si te pueden ayudar
<noelia> Es que estoy intentando enviar la pantalla de Ubuntu a una smart tv para hacer presentaciones
<noelia> Por Miracast
<noelia> He buscado en google y he encontrado un proyecto que se llama Miraclecast
<noelia> Pero no encuentro ninguna guía de uso ni nada parecido
<noelia> Entonces, no sé cómo hacerlo funcionar
<mimecar> es un proyecto de Github y tendrías que compilarlo
<mimecar> si nadie lo ha preparado para Ubuntu
<noelia> Lo descargué por añadiendo el ppa
<mimecar> ¿qué documentacipon un enlace al PPA que has usado
<noelia> https://launchpad.net/~thopiekar/+archive/ubuntu/miraclecast
<mimecar> los paquetes están preparados para la 15.04
<noelia> Sí, esa es la que uso
<noelia> Ubuntu 15.04
<noelia> Está instalado el Miraclecast, pero me da errores
<mimecar> ¿has instalado el paquete te Miraclecast?
<noelia> Sí
<mimecar> pon los errores en pastebin
<mimecar> !pastebin
<noelia> Ok
<noelia> Gracias
<mimecar> !paste
<noelia> mimecar http://pastebin.com/2NpAenp3
<mimecar> lo lanzas con sudo por alguna razón?
<noelia> por si era por problema de permisos
<noelia> Pero tampoco
<mimecar> o te faltan cosas en el sistema o el PPA tiene código que no es estable
<noelia> ¿Debería descargar el código fuente y compilarlo, mejor?
<mimecar> https://github.com/albfan/miraclecast/issues/19
<mimecar> revisa eso
<noelia> Muchas gracias
<noelia> Ok, esto es lo que me dice ahora:
<noelia> WARNING: supplicant: wpa_supplicant does not support wifi-display (supplicant_status_fn() in wifid-supplicant.c:1748)
<mimecar> https://github.com/albfan/miraclecast/issues/50
<noelia> mimecar Esto es muy raro, no encuentro el script test-hardware-capabilities.sh
<mimecar> puede ser que esté incluido en el código fuente y no en el PPA
<mimecar> no he usado Miraclecast
<mimecar> también se puede dar el caso que tu hardware no admita esa función de P2P
<mimecar> https://github.com/albfan/miraclecast/blob/master/res/test-hardware-capabilities.sh
<noelia> Muchas gracias
<mimecar> ese parece el script, descargalo y ejecutalo
<noelia> mimecar sudo sh test-hardware-capabilities.sh
<noelia> test-hardware-capabilities.sh: 5: test-hardware-capabilities.sh: Syntax error: newline unexpected
<mimecar> dale permisos de ejecución y ejecuta el archivo como usuario normal
<mimecar>  ./nombre_script
<mimecar> me parece que hay scripts auxiliares en la misma carpeta que tienes que descargar
<mimecar> https://github.com/albfan/miraclecast/tree/master/res
<noelia> creo que voy a intentar compilarlo, pero no sé de dónde descargar el código fuente
<mimecar>  https://github.com/albfan/miraclecast/
<mimecar> ten en cuenta que compilar no es algo trivial
<noelia> Lo tendré en cuenta
<noelia> :)
<noelia> Intentaré resolver las dependencias
<mimecar> lee las instrucciones del proyecto de Github
<noelia> mimecar He seguido las instrucciones de compilación y me da error
<mimecar> ponlo en pastebin
<noelia> http://pastebin.com/CKipWpaP
<noelia> He tecleado cmake ..
<noelia> Y me da esos errores
<mimecar> comprueba los requerimientos https://github.com/albfan/miraclecast
<mimecar> principalmente que tu tarjeta Wifi es compatible
<mimecar> o harás trabajo para nada
<noelia> Es que soy nueva en linux
<noelia> Y no sé qué tarjeta inalámbrica tengo
<mimecar> el script de antes te dirá si es compatible o no
<mimecar> tendrás que hacer que funcione el script, descarga todo lo que hay en la carpeta res
<noelia> Lo he descargado
<noelia> El zip entero
<noelia> Con todas las carpetas
<mimecar> entra eb ka caroeta res, da permisos al script y ejecutalo
<noelia> test-hardware-capabilities.sh: 3: .: miracle-utils.sh: not found
<noelia> Sin embargo miracle-utils.sh está ahí
<mimecar> ¿cómo lo estás ejecutando?
<noelia> sudo sh test-hardware-capabilities.sh
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> dale permisos de ejecución con chmod
<mimecar> y ejecutalo con ./nombre_script
<noelia> 755?
<mimecar> chmox +x archivo
<mimecar> chmod
<noelia> Ok, hecho
<noelia> :)
<noelia> Me dice que sí
<noelia> wlan0 supports P2P
<mimecar> 1 minuto sin poder hablar
<mimecar> mucho texto en poco tiempo y has activado una protección del canal
<noelia> ¿Ya está?
<mimecar> comprueba que tienes instalado cmake y las dependencias
<noelia> Sí, lo tengo instalado. Hice "sudo apt-get install cmake"
<mimecar> el código no lo has descargado con sudo verdad?
<mimecar> el error de pastebin dice que no tiene permisos: /home/noelia/miraclecast-master/build/CMakeFiles/3.0.2/CompilerIdCXX/CMakeCXXCompilerId.cpp
<noelia> mimecar Perdón, es que he matado sin querer el network manager con un script
<mimecar> ok
<noelia> no, el código no lo he descargado con sudo
<noelia> He pinchado en Download Zip
<mimecar> comprueba que existe el archivo  /home/noelia/miraclecast-master/build/CMakeFiles/3.0.2/CompilerIdCXX/CMakeCXXCompilerId.cpp
<noelia> ok
<noelia> Sí, existe.
<mimecar> ¿qué permisos tiene?
<mimecar> por alguna razón no puede acceder
<noelia> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 13301 oct 11 17:43 CMakeCXXCompilerId.cpp
<mimecar> te sale que tiene permisos de root?
<noelia> Así es
<mimecar> cambia los permisos de la carpeta del código fuente a tu usuario
<noelia> sudo chmod -R 755?
<mimecar> NO
<mimecar> tienes que cambiar el usuario
<mimecar> no los permisos
<noelia> ¿Cómo hago eso?
<mimecar> sudo chown -R noelia:noelia  /home/noelia/miraclecast-master
<noelia> ok, perdón poro mi ignorancia, es que intento no utilizar Windows
<noelia> Ok, hecho
<mimecar> comprueba el usuario del archivo de antes
<noelia> Ahora sí
<noelia> -rw-r--r-- 1 noelia noelia 13301 oct 11 17:43 CMakeCXXCompilerId.cpp
<mimecar> ok, sigue las instrucciones de la compilación desde el principio
<noelia> ok, allá voy
<noelia> Esto es lo que me devuelve
<noelia> http://pastebin.com/pdN2Lqwv
<mimecar> parece que no puede determinar la versión del compilador
<mimecar> prueba a ejecutar cmake con el parámtro "-DCMAKE_CXX_COMPILER=/usr/bin/c++."
<noelia> CMake Error: The source directory "/home/noelia/miraclecast-master/build" does not appear to contain CMakeLists.txt.
<mimecar> te deja ejecutar /usr/bin/c++ ?
<noelia> mimecar No, me dice que no existe el archivo o directorio
<mimecar> tienes instalados los paquetes build-essential y g++ ?
<noelia> no lo sé, voy a ver
<noelia> No, no los tengo instalados
<mimecar> si compilas necesitarás el compilador...
<noelia> pensaba que lo tenía instalado
<noelia> pero vamos, me sigue dando el mismo error
<mimecar> si no puede detectar la versión del compilador habrá que indicarselo de alguna forma
<noelia> ¿Cómo puedo hacer eso?
<mimecar> where c++
<mimecar> y pon la salida en pastebin
<noelia> where o gwhere?
<mimecar> where
<noelia> No se ha encontrado la orden "where"
<mimecar> prueba con whereis
<noelia> ahora sí
<noelia> :)
<noelia> c++: /usr/bin/c++ /usr/include/c++ /usr/share/man/man1/c++.1.gz
<mimecar> al ejecutar cmake con el parámetro "-DCMAKE_CXX_COMPILER=/usr/bin/c++." te dice lo mismo?
<noelia> voy a probar
<noelia> es sin las comillas, ¿no?
<mimecar> sí
<noelia> Desde el directorio del código fuente o desde el directorio build dentro del directorio?
<mimecar> desde la carpeta build
<noelia> http://pastebin.com/rS75jgGn
<mimecar> y los ".." ?
<noelia> ah, también tengo que ponerlos?
<noelia> ups, perdón
<noelia> http://pastebin.com/V7P7u3ab
<mimecar> instala pkg-config tool not found
<noelia> ok, ya está
<noelia> :)
<noelia> ahora pruebo otra vez con cmake ..?
<noelia> nada
<noelia> :(
<mimecar> hasta que no salgan errores
<noelia> ¿Tu tienes smart tv con tecnología Miracast?
<noelia> Para que pruebes a ver si a ti te funciona
<mimecar> no
<noelia> esto es muy complicado
<mimecar> estás compilando un programa
<noelia> No, me refiero a que es complicado hacer funcionar el programa que descargué con el ppa
<noelia> Al menos sé que es compatible con Miracast
<noelia> La tarjeta Wi-Fi
<mimecar> el programa del PPA supuestamente es el mismo que estás intentando compilar
<noelia> sí
<noelia> es el mismo
<noelia> pensé que compilándolo desde código fuente quizás funcionaría
<mimecar> no has terminado de compilarlo
<noelia> sí, pero tengo instalado el del ppa
<noelia> se supone que debería funcionar
<mimecar> no necesariamente
<mimecar> un PPA es un repositorio de un usuario
<mimecar> normalmente funcionan pero puede dar problemas
<noelia> Te pongo el error que me da al ejecutar miracle-wifictl?
<noelia> Es la orden para configurar miraclecast, creo
<noelia> sudo miracle-wifictl
<noelia> ERROR: cannot retrieve objects: The name org.freedesktop.miracle.wifi was not provided by any .service files (ctl_wifi_fetch() in ctl-wifi.c:1106)
<mimecar> ¿has buscado el error en Google?
<mimecar> me suena haber visto algo parecido en la web de github
<noelia> voy a buscarlo
<noelia> nada
<noelia> no sale nada
<noelia> creo que lo voy a dejar por imposible
<noelia> Es que no hay ninguna guía ni howto ni nada al respecto
<mimecar> si es algo muy específico no hay tanta documentación
<noelia> Quizá sigan adelante con el proyecto y lo harán más fácil
<noelia> Es que lo necesito para hacer presentaciones sin Windows
<mimecar> depende del número de programadores
<mimecar> y del tiempo que tengan
<noelia> Intel tiene la tecnología WiDi, pero no tiene drivers para Linux
<noelia> Siempre se olvidan de Linux
<mimecar> mientras no les salga rentable..
<noelia> claro, eso lo entiendo
<noelia> la verdad
<noelia> Hola de nuevo
<noelia> He encontrado otro proyecto llamado Openwfd
<noelia> http://cgit.freedesktop.org/~dvdhrm/openwfd/
<noelia> ¿Cómo puedo instalarlo?
<noelia> Bueno, mejor dicho... ¿Cómo puedo descargarlo?
<Dinosaurio> rengo: Tú eras el subnormal, no?
<Dinosaurio> Lo digo sin malos rollos, que quede claro
<mimecar> Dinosaurio, eso está fuera de lugar
<Dinosaurio> Me suena que tenía down o asperger, no era por ofender
#ubuntu-es 2016-10-10
<doppler1> buenas tardes alguien que pueda atender
<n-iCe> hi
<Guest26541> nas o/
<Guest26541> alguien podria ayudarme con Hard blocked: yes
<Guest26541> no logro solucionarlo
#ubuntu-es 2016-10-11
<kahuna> hola tengo problemas con el parpadeo de ventanas en el kubuntu 16.4
<kahuna> no encuentro las opciones avanzadas de los efectos de escritorio
<kahuna> busque en la red y encontre q quisas desmarcando ""Suspender los efectos de escritorio en las ventanas a pantalla completa""
<kahuna> nadie?
<kahuna> dormilones =P
<kahuna> ya lo encontre en pantalla x monitores xD
<kahuna> no funciono lo que hice
 * MrCodeDev NaZ
<AquarisM10UE> Hola, estoy obtniendo errores al crear un contenedor de libertine:
<AquarisM10UE> pkg: problemas de dependencias impiden la configuración de matchbox-keyboard:
<AquarisM10UE>  matchbox-keyboard depende de libfakekey0 (>= 0.1); sin embargo:
<AquarisM10UE>  El paquete `libfakekey0:armhf' no está configurado todavía.
<AquarisM10UE> dpkg: error al procesar el paquete matchbox-keyboard (--configure):
<mimecar> !paste AquarisM10UE
<kubot> AquarisM10UE: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<AquarisM10UE> tengo OTA13 ... este es un problema conocido
<AquarisM10UE> ?
<mimecar> no he creado todavía un contenedor para libertine
<mimecar> pregunta en el foro de bq
<mimecar> ¿tienes el modelo HD o el FHD?
<AquarisM10UE> sabes cual es nombre del canal
<AquarisM10UE> ?
<AquarisM10UE> HD
<mimecar> http://www.mibqyyo.com/comunidad/categories/aquaris-m10-hd-ubuntu-edition
<onio> Hola a todos
<GridCube> hola
<onio> como estas
<GridCube> cansado
<GridCube> y usté?
<onio> si, y eso?
<onio> bien,  buscando unos documentos
<GridCube> busque tranquilo
<someone_> Tengo un Macbook Pro Early 2015 y si alguien piensa en comprarselo lo desaconsejo totalmente
<someone_> Es el peor sistema con el que he tratado nunca....Ahora intentaré instalarle la última beta de Ubuntu
<someone_> Para ver que tal .... a todo ello, hay alguien que haya probado los Kaby Lake de Intel con alguna distro linux ¿?
<mimecar> no
<onio> si men buscare tranquilo
#ubuntu-es 2016-10-12
 * MrCodeDev hi
<mrand3rs0n> Hola, una pregunta ¿Qué es un porterbox?
<mimecar> ¿dónde has visto ese término?
<kahuna> hola dan soporte para ubuntu mate tambien
<kahuna> ?
<kahuna> hola
<mimecar> pregunta directamente...
<kahuna> ok
<kahuna> tengo problemas para arrancar el Steam la aplicacion abre el icono pero luego desaparece
<mimecar> lanza steam desde la consola y mira si da errores
<kahuna> lo instale desde el software boutique
<kahuna> ok
<kahuna> libGL error: unable to load driver: r600_dri.so
<mimecar> necesita aceleración 3D
<kahuna> como lo ago
<kahuna> *hago
<mimecar> ¿estás usando el driver libre?
<kahuna> si
<mimecar> debería lanzarte steam
<mimecar> con unity y el driver libre funciona bien
<kahuna> libGL error: unable to load driver: swrast_dri.so
<kahuna> tambien me lanso este error
<mimecar> https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=183659
<mimecar> no es para Ubuntu pero es el mismo error con Steam
<mimecar> revisa lo que hacen por si lo puedes aplicar
<kahuna> ok
<mimecar> http://askubuntu.com/questions/654566/steam-doesnt-start-libgl-error
<mimecar> ese último para ubuntu
<kahuna> ya esta corriendo espero q actualize y vere
<kahuna> otra pregunta, como bajo la sencibilidad del click derecho? cada vez q doy un click derecho es coco si diera doble y abre algo o crea una carpeta por error
<mimecar> tendrás que revisar la configuración de Mate
<kahuna> ya trate :(
<kahuna> listo el steam va de bien GRACIAS
<dannyLopez> Estoy tratando de crear un enlace, pero me crea el enlace en la carpeta a la que quiero enlazar
<dannyLopez> hago esto dentro de una carpeta de pruebas: ln -s enlace carpeta, y crea el enlace dentro de carpeta.
<dannyLopez> Una manito caritativa, por favor.
<GridCube> dannyLopez: man ln
<dannyLopez> No entiendo en man. :(
<GridCube> dannyLopez: es bastente claro
<GridCube> dice ln [OPTION]... TARGET... DIRECTORY
<GridCube> tons
<GridCube> ln -s /mnt/hdd3 /home/danny/directorio
<dannyLopez> Jajaja, sí, eso estoy haciendo, lo que no entiendo es por qué me crea el enlace dentro de la carpeta
<dannyLopez> Tengo la terminal en /home/danny y ahí creé una carpeta llamada carpeta
<GridCube> porque le estas dicendo que lo cree ahi
<GridCube> si queres que este arriba ponelo asi
<GridCube> ln -s /mnt/hdd3 /home/danny/
<GridCube> dannyLopez: podes usar -t
<dannyLopez> Ah, se me había olvidado decir, que me crea un enlace que apunta a enlace.
<dannyLopez> Jajaja. 6 Oct 12 09:45 enlace -> enlace
<GridCube>        -t, --target-directory=DIRECTORY
<GridCube>               specify the DIRECTORY in which to create the links
<dannyLopez> [/home3/datos]# ln -s /home3/datos/enlace /home3/datos/carpeta/
<dannyLopez> lrwxrwxrwx. 1 root root   19 Oct 12 09:50 enlace -> /home3/datos/enlace
<dannyLopez> [/home3/datos]# ll carpeta/
<jorgefar> hola a todos
<Gr3ko02> alguien que me pueda apoyar con problemas al instalar un scanner en xenial 16.04
<Gr3ko02> se veni atrabajando muy bien con la 14.04 al hacer el formateo e instalar la versión 16.04 no puedo hacer funcionar el escanner, es de marca canon
<Gr3ko02> el simple scann no lo detecta
<mimecar> ¿qué error da?
<Gr3ko02> simplemente no lo reconoce
<mimecar> ¿no sale en lsusb?
<Gr3ko02> y en alguno caso se a logrado que lo detecte simplemente no funciona
<Gr3ko02> si lo detecta
<Gr3ko02> al parecer es la libreria xsane
<Gr3ko02> la del problema
<Gr3ko02> como lo podriamos resolver
<mimecar> ¿tienes puestas todas las actualizaciones?
<Gr3ko02> si
<Gr3ko02> todas
<mimecar> al lanzas xsane muestra algún mensaje?
<Gr3ko02> agregamos el ppa de sane-backend para 16.04
<Gr3ko02> cuando lanzo xsane aparece esto (xsane:4532): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<Gr3ko02> al lanzar scanimage -L    device `genesys:libusb:003:006' is a Canon LiDE 110 flatbed scanner
<mimecar> no lo estás lanzando con sudo verdad?
<Gr3ko02> nop
<mimecar> ok
<mimecar> scanimage lo detecta
<mimecar> es un poco raro
<Gr3ko02> si lanzo scanimage??
<mimecar> sí
<Gr3ko02> scanimage: output is not a file, exiting
<Gr3ko02> alguna sugerencia??
<mimecar> no
<kahuna> hola esta una pregunta sobre el Ubu.. Mate
<kahuna> estoy tratando de configurar el compiz pero no puedo encontrar el editor de conf.. de mate
<kahuna> ley que hay puedo cambiar de Marco a Compiz
<kahuna> tarte con mate-desktop-environment-core
<kahuna> se instala pero no lo encuentro y no tengo idea de que estoy haciendo para ser franco
#ubuntu-es 2016-10-13
<sirix> buenas noches
<ived> hola a tod@s ... algun repositorio que me pasen para un ubuntu 10.04.4 resucitando a un notebook de la decada pasada...  ? en especial me interesa poder actualizar bien el navegador web y algunas cositas más. Funciona de lujo
<ived> ubuntu 10.04.4hola, por problemas de incompatibilidad de hardware con los ubuntu modernos (12.01 14.04 y 16..) tengo instalado Ubuntu 10.04.4 i386 ya he modicado el sources.list de ar.archive hacia old-releases .... pero aun así tengo software muy viejito!!! en especial me interesa actualizar firefox hacia su version 40 o más... cómo puedo hacer?
 * icemodding hola!
<icemodding> ?
<icemodding> ivedci89,
<sirix> ivedci89: puedes bajarte la firefox developer edition, ni siquiera tienes que instalarla, simplemente la descomprimes y listo
<yeraki13> holkaaaaaaaaaaaa
<kahuna> hola alguien sabe como desistealo una distro sin perder el grub para entrar en la actual?
<kahuna> primero intale la distro que estoy usando (ubuntu mate 16) y luego por probar instale otra pero ahora quiero borrar la otra sin afectar esta
<kahuna> me refiero sin perder el grub para entrar a esta
<Xago> hola chicos, cómo era para cambiar la barra de desplazamiento vertical que viene con Unity?
<Xago> molesta mucho cuando quiero expandir o contraer una ventana, y finalmente NO DEJA hacerlo
<Xago> no lo encuentro en google
<phablet> uenas soynuevo no esto deubuntu y estoy muy pedido
<phablet> veo que no es muy efectivo este llamamiento
<GridCube> !pregunta | phablet
<kubot> phablet: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<ev4s10n> hola
<ev4s10n> alguien aqui
<Kalpar> Hola
<Kalpar> ¿Es para preguntar como logro sacar el codigo fuente de un juego?
<Kalpar> se que es con apt-get source, pero me aparece esto
<Kalpar> E: No se pudo encontrar un paquete de fuentes para ltris
#ubuntu-es 2016-10-14
<sirix> buenas noches
<Surendil> buenas gente
<inspector> Alguien con conocimientos de programacion?
<Coreluck4> buenas
 * Acacio hola
#ubuntu-es 2016-10-15
<jean__> hi
<ronal07> buenas
<ronal07> a todos
<ronal07> tengo un problema con la red wifi en ubuntu
<ronal07> alguien disponible para help???
<mimecar> tendrás que dar más detalles
<ronal07> Bien, voy.
<ronal07> Resulta ser que hace poco hubo un apagón y la que se afectó por ello fue la interfaz PCI Gigabyte ethernet
<ronal07> y obviamente no me puedo conectar a ella
<mimecar> puede ser un daño físico
<ronal07> eso es obvio mimecar
<ronal07> pero el problema es que en Windows me puedo conectar al Wifi que es PCI
<ronal07> y no en ubuntu, bueno, si lo hace
<ronal07> pero se cae la conexión luego
<ronal07> y muere completamente
<mimecar> ¿no puedes levantar de nuevo la conexión?
<ronal07> quisiera saber si se puede inhabilitar la red ethernet definitivamente
<ronal07> No la puedo levantar
<ronal07> Si activo el Ethernet en Windows (porque aún no está muerta completamente)
<mimecar> si no tienes conexión de cable pero si WiFi, el ordenador debería usar la Wifi
<ronal07> exacto!
<ronal07> Pero pareciera que no se conectara al wifi sino activo el ethernet
<ronal07> So activo el ethernet en Windows se congela por segundos y vuelve
<ronal07> *si
<ronal07> tengo que desactivarlo completamente
<ronal07> y solo usar el wifi
<ronal07> Me pregunto yo... ¿No se puede inhablitar el ethernet en ubuntu igualmente que en Windows?
<ronal07> ya me cansé de buscar hasta la joda
<mimecar> puedes modificarla para que no se active al inicio
<ronal07> creo que hay una interferencia entre los dos
<ronal07> Bien dime como
<mimecar> creo que estaba en /etc/network aunque lo tendría que mirar
 * Acacio hola
<mimecar> http://www.upubuntu.com/2012/01/how-to-disable-your-network-adapter.html
<ronal07> si, sino olvido eso ya lo hice
<ronal07> ahora mismo estoy con Windows
<ronal07> X_X
<ronal07> el ethernet ocasiona el fallo en el PCI wifi
<ronal07> igual pasa en Windows cuando activo los dos al mismo tiempo
<mimecar> desactivalo en los dos sistemas operativos
<mimecar> y si tienes la opción, en la bios
<ronal07> lo hago igual
<ronal07> bien
<ronal07> una cosa
<ronal07> en el nombre de la interfaz no me sale de forma "rara" eth0 y wlan0
<ronal07> wslp3 en wlan0
<ronal07> eslp0 en eth0
<ronal07> no recuerdo bien
<ronal07> bueno, voy a reiniciar y seguir el enlace que me pasaste
<ronal> buenas de nuevo
<ronal> Bueno, ya estoy conectado del wifi
<ronal> YA desactivé el LAN por BIOS y por el archivo de configuración del enlace
<ronal> Ahora me toca esperar a ver sino cae...
<ronal> xD
<sirix> ronal: usas algun network manager?
<sirix> administrador de redes, disculpa
<ronal> diferente al instalado desde cero normalmente?
<ronal> o sea al que viene por defecto
<ronal> network-manager
<ronal> ¿?
<sirix> ronal: network manager gnome?
<ronal> si, y network-manager solo xD
<ronal> ayer formatié para ver si era algo del sistema
<ronal> porque yo actualicé desde ubuntu 14.04
<sirix> aja ese es el daemon
<ronal> y no me gustó como andaba
<ronal> bueno, los dos tengo
<ronal> con el gnome
<ronal> digo
<ronal> exactoo si, el demonio xD
<ronal> y el gráfico xD
<sirix> ronal: igual puedes desisntalarlo y conectarte manualmente, a no ser que prefieras coneccion automatica
<sirix> con avahi y toda esa kk
<ronal> X_X
<ronal> pero cambia algo????
<ronal> solo me importa conectarme y listo
<ronal> ya sé cambiar la DNS también
<sirix> ronal: entonces estas bien con NM
<ronal> el problema es que no duraba mucho tiempo conectado
<ronal> si vuelve a caer la conexión(que no creo)
<ronal> me voy a enfadar y mucho xDD
<ronal> X_X
<sirix> ronal: en el terminal pones ifconfig y ves si te da errores la coneccion
<sirix> si es una coneccion wireless, no te alajes mucho del router
<ronal> por qué tendrá este subfijo???
<ronal> wlp2s0
<ronal> casi que está abrazado el PCI del router
<sirix> ronal: cada hardware tiene su identidad, varia
<ronal> sirix, tu tienes altos conocimientos de hardware?
<sirix> ronal: ni altos ni bajos
<ronal> Bien
<ronal> Es que desde ese día la lucesita de la faz de ethernet no se apaga ni desconectando el cable, y eso qye ya lo apagué de la BIOS también
<ronal> El trata de funcionar
<sirix> pero lo de wlan0 o eth0 es algo que varia con determinadas pc, aunque sea lo mas comun
<ronal> pero no puede XD
<ronal> es raro, porque siempre en mi PC he usado esos eth0 y wlan
<ronal> xD
<sirix> ronal: el led de la eternet encendido sin cable? generalmente pasa cuando esta defectuosa
<ronal> sin cable conectado quise decir
<sirix> o alguna config rara
<ronal> nah
<ronal> yo incluso reinicié la BIOS
<ronal> aunque tiene sentido tomando en cuenta lo que te dije
<ronal> wlp2s0 «--
<ronal> hasta el router lo reinicié
<ronal> pero buehh
<ronal> me podrás ayudar con lo de la TV de 32 '?
<sirix> ronal: pusiste wlp2s0 en google y diste enter?
<ronal> no se me había ocurrido xDDD
<ronal> voy
<ronal> no uso google xD
<sirix> haces bien
<mimecar> recordad que estas conversaciones son públicas
<sirix> y que le pasa al tv de 32?
<mimecar> y las indexa Google :-p
<sirix> aja
<ronal> jajaja
<sirix> y los muy joios son los informantes de interpol, fbi, nsa, etc
<sirix> y de gratis lo hacen
<ronal> Con la Tv pasa que no puedo ver el Inicio de sesion
<ronal> "NO SOPORTADO"
<ronal> PERO sin ingreso al contraseña a "ciegas" entro en la sesión y todo normal
<ronal> xD
<sirix> ronal: disculpa no entiendo, sesion de que?
<sirix> tienes que loguearte para poder ver un tv? juer
<ronal> si
<ronal> eso
<ronal> Ni aparece el menu de login xD
<ronal> ni tampoco cuando está cargando el sistema, solo hasta el grub
<ronal> y con mala resolución debo decir
<ronal> o baja
<ronal> la más baja xD
<sirix> ya te digo, estos equipos de ahora...demasiado sofisticados, por eso me gustan mas esos tvs enormes de pantalla catodica con el selector de canales que suena como una maruga oxidada
<sirix> ronal: ah te refieres a usar el tv como un monitor para el pc?
<ronal> A lo mejor si compro una tarjeta GPU y le pongo el HDMI seguro no hay problema
<ronal> Si, por el VGA es la cosa
<ronal> SEguro con la entrada HDMI se verá sin problemas digo yo...
<sirix> ronal: ah pero para eso, usar el vga, debes de ver la configuracion de pantalla
<ronal> está bien, la resolución máxima permitida es 1366x768 para que se vea bien por VGA, hasta lo dice en su manual
<sirix> ronal: no me digas que te logeas con la miercoles de ligthdm?
<ronal> LA otra vez lo hice, pero luego empecé a "marañar"
<ronal> y se me jodió X_X
<ronal> Bueno si, pero el Greeter de MATE xD
<ronal> CUal me recomiendas, GDM?
<ronal> KDM?
<sirix> ninguno
<ronal> y cual miercoles pues?
<sirix> con xinit instalado: startx y listo
<sirix> desde la consola
<ronal> espera, estoy instalando algo xD
<ronal> estaba instalando los emuladores de juegos clasicos xD
<ronal> estoy usando 16.04
<ronal> no viene instalado ya?
<sirix> no se decirte
<ronal> ya reviso
<ronal> ya está instalado
<ronal> los dos forman parte de uno
<ronal> xinit
<sirix> aja
<sirix> startx es el comando para iniciar el x server
<ronal> como ya sabrás, en WIndows todo de lujo
<sirix> ni puta idea, no uso esa mierda
<ronal> xD
<sirix> shame on you
<ronal> es una mierda que donde lo pongas se verá
<ronal> es que esta TV es una marca "especial"
<sirix> si, ya te creo
<ronal> No es Samsumg
<ronal> Un conocido usa samsumg con Mint 17.3
<ronal> y se ve a la máxima resolución
<sirix> mint? pobre tio
<ronal> este es un SKY DATA
<ronal> GS
<ronal> ya busco el manual xD
<ronal> por qué pobre?
<ronal> el no sabe de informática xD
<ronal> se lo instalé yo
<ronal> X_X
<sirix> mint es muy facil de instalar, no necesitas ser informatico
<ronal> si, pero el ni eso sabe
<ronal> xD
<ronal> y tu no usas Ubuntu?
<sirix> no
<sirix> pero uno parecido
<sirix> huy debo salir
<sirix> hasta otra, dejo el nick colgado chau
<ronal> dale
<ronal> ya encontré eso
<ronal> es por systemD
<ronal> http://askubuntu.com/questions/702161/why-is-my-interface-now-wlp2s0-instead-of-wlan0#723182
<ronal> https://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/systemd/PredictableNetworkInterfaceNames/
<root> buenas tengo una duda con xfce en ubuntu
<Guest20330> alguien sabe como activar el compositor de ventanas
#ubuntu-es 2016-10-16
<ronal> buenas
<ronal> no puedo instalar software por synptic o gnome software
<ronal> una vez me pasó pero no recuerdo x_x
<ronal> tiene algo que ver con sudoers
<ronal> creo
<ronal> me corrigen?
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
#ubuntu-es 2017-10-10
<erchache2000> tras actualizar a xenial apt me canta esto
<erchache2000>   No se pudo ejecutar «apt-key»  para verificar la firma (¿está instalado gnupg?)
<erchache2000> W: Error de GPG: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial InRelease: No se pudo ejecutar «apt-key»  para verificar la firma (¿está instalado gnupg?)
<erchache2000> como reconstruyo el repositorio?
<acacio> erchache2000,  miro en la red ese error?
<erchache2000> acacio: si
<erchache2000> me peto la actualización por culpa de mysql
<erchache2000> y estoy viendo que hay cosas a la mitad
<erchache2000> por ejemplo el kernel es el antiguo
<erchache2000> pero lo del apt me tiene mosca
<acacio> erchache2000,  miraste esto ? https://ubunlog.com/como-arreglar-el-error-w-error-de-gpg/
<erchache2000> acacio: si
<erchache2000> pero ese no es el fallo
<erchache2000> es el apt-key el que supuestamente no va
<erchache2000> https://pastebin.com/dUSAkmWy
<acacio> pues no sabria decirte xenial  solo lo vi de pasada , yo uso otro entorno
<acacio> erchache2000,  yo cuando tengo errores reviso en la red y consigo la solcuion , en algunos casos es eliminar un dir o archivos y lanzar un update para que se repare
<acacio> dejame investigar
<acacio> erchache2000,  si esta coimplicado si , pues hay dos opcione salguien mas entendido te  de alguna idea o reinstalar
<erchache2000> estoy intentando actualizar el kernel
<erchache2000> es 3.x y debería ser 4.x
<acacio> erchache2000,   y si le le lanzas una version mas acutal y actualizas desde disco o pen ?
<acacio> a mi  el entorno xenial no me agrada y me dio errores asi que opte por algo que sea mas de  miagrado
<erchache2000> acacio: he actualizado el kernel, instalado gnupg2 y listo
<erchache2000> ya funciona
<erchache2000> acacio: gracias por tu tiempo
<riku92> hola
<acacio> nada
<riku92> soy nuevo
<acacio> ola riku92
<acacio> riku92,  nuevo en la sala o en ubuntu?
<riku92> en ubuntu y en la sala
<acacio> ok , viene de windows pues
<acacio> yo apenas tengo mucho unos meses
<acacio> pero es facil
<riku92> sii vengo de windows
<acacio> yo aun tengo windows xp en alguna smaquina , prove los postrioeres y ningu¡no me agrada
<acacio> asi que  empece con linux
<riku92> yo tengo otro equipo con windows pero el 7 lo uso para clase
<acacio> riku92,  que tiene dias con linux?
<riku92> que va todo desde windows
<acacio> riku92,  pues empiece a familiarizarse en ubuntu almenos con el entorno grafico
<acacio> ubuntu es facil estable
<acacio> riku92,  incluso admite aplicaciones de windows aunque  no todas , si las necesarias
<riku92> ok gracias
<acacio> riku92,  para que se haga una idea yo tengo instalado photoshop y dreamweaver en ubuntu
<acacio> es familiarizarse
<riku92> de esta sala quien es el más experimentado en ubuntu?
<acacio> riku92,  no se yo apenas converse con mucha gente , solo con un chico que me oriento un poco para encontrar algfunos iconos d eubuntu
<riku92> ah vale
<acacio> riku92,  pero ya te digo es cosa de ponerse  con ubuntu
<acacio> yo ahora hay muchas cosas que uso comandos , me es mas facil y rapido que el entorno grafico
<acacio> riku92,  si necesitas orientacion referente a algo comenta igual te sepa decir
<riku92> pues no por ahora no
<riku92> ya cuando surja comento
<acacio> ok riku92 entonces explore su ubuntu
<acacio> yo igual aprendo sobre la marcha
<riku92> bueno os dejo que voy a explorar mi ubuntu por entorno grafico
<acacio> ok disfrutelo
<The_Chullachaky> compañeros; buenas tardes
<The_Chullachaky> alguien me puede indicar una aplicaciones para video conferecnai
<The_Chullachaky> conferencia
<GridCube> The_Chullachaky: google hanghouts
<The_Chullachaky> Ummm ... Gracias gRIDcUBE
<GridCube> no creo que haya un programa dedicado en linux The_Chullachaky
<GridCube> al menos que sepa de memoria
<The_Chullachaky> y sabes de algun programa (aplicacion Web)
<The_Chullachaky> para facturacion
<The_Chullachaky> q sea un proyecto
<GridCube> oh, de esos hay varios
<The_Chullachaky> de universidad o de colegio
<The_Chullachaky> pero q sea d efacturacion
<GridCube> tendras que investigar
<The_Chullachaky> uno q me recomiendes q pueda
<The_Chullachaky> cambiar el (IVA) q es el impuesto
<GridCube> hace años que no busco nada de eso
<GridCube> capas que gnucash?
<GridCube> pero ese es mas onda control de tu plata
<The_Chullachaky> si, es verdad gnucash, es mas peronal
<GridCube> The_Chullachaky: http://www.emprendedores.es/gestion/recursos-de-software-libre-para-pymes/software-de-contabilidad-gratis-para-pymes
<GridCube> https://www.e-global.es/erp/10-programas-erp-software-libre-y-gratis-para-pymes.html
<The_Chullachaky> te cuento que use Odoo
<The_Chullachaky> la ultima version
<The_Chullachaky> pero me dan gratis
<The_Chullachaky>  1 mes
<The_Chullachaky> de ahi lo deje
<The_Chullachaky> ahi
#ubuntu-es 2017-10-11
<AndresMad> s
<acacio> s
 * acacio pasenlo lindo y sean felices; que la luz les ilumone  elc amino , pues a oscuras no se llega lejos
#ubuntu-es 2017-10-12
<jakeukalane-2> hola. necesito saber si puedo poner un ubuntu live en un usb de 1 gb y que versión si no se puede la última sería la que puedo meter ahí.
 * acacio pasen linda noite , sean felices y que la luz les ilumine el camino , pues a oscuras no se llega lejos 
#ubuntu-es 2017-10-13
<bigmonkey> :)
<Xago> Hola, Estoy intentando actualizar mi 14.04 LTS a 16.04 LTS
<Xago> Genero el USB y se crea adecuadamente. Sin embargo, cuando inicio desde el USB, me indica que no tiene sistema de booteo
<acacio> xago ola revisaste que la iso este bien?
 * acacio pasen linda noche , sean felices y que la luz les ilumine el camino , pues a oscuras no se llega lejos
<Guest74687> TE AMO LINUX!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Guest74687> :)
#ubuntu-es 2017-10-14
<Xago> Hola muchachos...necesito su ayuda
<Xago> Estaba intentando hacer un upgrade de mi laptop Dell con ver. 14.04 a 16.04 LTS
<Xago> No me permite iniciar desde el pendrive y El recovery,  tampoco parte bien
<Xago> Ahora estoy desde mi celular
 * acacio pasen linda noche , que la luz les ilumine el camino pues a oscuras no se llega lejos
#ubuntu-es 2017-10-15
 * acacio cuidense , sean felices y que la luz les ilumine el camino, pues a oscuras no se llega lejos
#ubuntu-es 2018-10-10
<BoF> alguien use docker
<GridCube> no
#ubuntu-es 2018-10-12
<Crashbit> Hola, alguin que usa snapcraft me puede decir si puedo acceder desde una aplicación instalada con snap, a la carpeta de sistema /media ?
#ubuntu-es 2019-10-13
<unknown_> ola👀
<haderach> Linux App Summit en Barcelona, 12-15 de Noviembre. https://linuxappsummit.org/
